# Wing and Sword: a d20 Modern military campaign [METAGAME]



## The Shaman

The _Café Pergola_ is thronged with the late afternoon crowd. Even in the open air above the tables situated along the bustling _Rue de Mornay_ one can smell the rich earthy scent of espresso mixed with the acrid smoke of Gauloises cigarettes. Patrons chat, read _L’Echo d’Alger_ or _Le Monde_, sip coffee, and nibble pastries as the espresso machine hisses and a radio on a shelf over the counter plays _le jazz Americaine_. No one, not even the _gendarme_ in his blue uniform and _kepi_ flipping through a stack of action reports, notices the shopping bag left unattended under one of the tables.

Down the street a woman walks quickly away from the _café_. She mentally wills herself to slow down, to breathe deeply, but she cannot slow her step, not until she is back within the walls of the Casbah. She has hennaed her dark hair and lightened her olive complexion with makeup, but she is sure that everyone can see that she is not a _pieds-noir_, a European. However, no one on the street takes notice of her, not even when the bomb in the shopping bag she left under the table explodes.

Plaster and glass, tables and chairs, cups and plates, bodies and parts of bodies – all are thrown like so much confetti onto the sidewalk and into the street. The moment of silence after the blast’s echoes fade is replaced by the moans and wails of the injured. Bystanders race to pull the wounded and the dead from the smoking wreckage as keening sirens announce the arrival of fire fighters and _gendarmes_ followed by a jeep with four soldiers, _zouaves_ in khakis and red sidecaps.

Across the street from the café stands an Arab boy, a satchel filled with rolled copies of _L’Echo_ slung over his shoulder. He stares blinking at the carnage, and doesn’t notice the three _pieds-noirs_ converging on him until one of them grabs him by the arm and throws him against a wall. “Did you do this, you little bastard?” screams the European as the boy falls to the ground, dazed. Not waiting for an answer, the man kicks the boy as he lies on the sidewalk. Stunned the boy doesn’t move when a second _pied-noir_ roughly yanks the satchel of newspapers off the boy's arm and scatters them across the street, along with a shower of five-_franc_ coins.

The first man grabs the boy and lifts him to his feet, slamming the young Arab into the wall again, then all three are pummeling the boy as he weakly raises his arms to fend off the blows. Near the café, one of the _zouaves_ sees the men and the boy. He unslings the MAS-36 rifle from his shoulder and takes a step toward the street, then stops as the firm hand of his section leader grips his arm. The _caporal_ doesn’t say a word, merely shakes his head slightly, and the _zouave_ stands silently, rifle in hand, watching the bloodied boy sink to the ground as the beating continues...

*Introduction*
_Wing and Sword_ is a d20 _Modern_ play-by-post military mini-campaign of counter-insurgency actions during the Algerian War of the 1950s.

The player characters are _légionnaires_ of the 1_er Regiment Etranger de Parachutistes_ (REP), the First Foreign Parachute Regiment, assigned to suppress the insurrection lead by the Algerian National Liberation Front (FLN). FLN insurgents have been striking at civilian and military targets in the hinterland since 1954, but terrorist attacks in the large cities of Algiers, Oran, and Constantine are on the rise and the _gendarmerie_ and sector troops assigned to the country are proving insufficient to stem the bloodshed. The French government begins a massive troop build-up in Algeria in 1956, but knows that conscripts alone will not be enough – the toughest assignments will fall to the men wearing a silver badge of a winged fist clutching a sword on their berets: _Les Paras_.

Players in _Wing and Sword_ may utilize the following resources:
d20 _Modern Core Rulebook_
d20 _Modern_ web enhancement
Selected material from The Game Mechanics _Modern Player’s Companion_ and _Ultramodern Firearms_ may be considered as noted below – *no other third-party material will be allowed.*

*Characters*
While _Wing and Sword_ is a military mini-campaign, players should consider selecting a balanced group of classes and skills as the game will involve investigation, infiltration, and diplomacy as well as combat.

Players may select any of the base classes in the d20 Modern core rules at start. The following guidelines apply:
2nd level player characters at start
28-point buy
Available action points equal 1 + class AP (e.g., a Tough 2 has 7 AP available to start)
Human characters only
Each character must take at least one rank of Jump, one rank of Knowledge (military science) (see “*Skills and Feats*,” below) and the Personal Firearms Proficiency feat to reflect their training as Foreign Legion paratroopers; a character who does not have French as their primary language must invest one skill point in Speak Language (French) as required of all _legionnaires_
Non-FX advanced and prestige classes from the core rules and the d20 _Modern_ and _Urban Arcana_ web supplements will be permitted. Advanced and prestige classes from TGM’s _Modern Player’s Companion_ will be considered on a case-by-case basis.

Please _show your work_ on your character sheets – include all modifiers and ranks to a skill modifier, melee attack modifier, Wealth score, and so on, so that I can see how each number is derived.

*Skills, Talents, and Feats*
Non-FX skills, talents, and feats in the d20 _Modern Core Rulebook_ are available. The following skills from the d20 System 3.5 SRD are also permitted:
Appraise (Smart class skill)
Knowledge (local) (trained only; all-class skill) – the player must specify a discrete location such as a city or other similar geographic area: ‘Phillipeville’ or ‘Petite Kybalie’  is acceptable, but ‘Algeria’ or ‘the Sahara’ is not.
Use Rope (Fast class skill)
The skill “Knowledge (tactics)” in the d20 _Modern_ core rules is replaced with the following expanded homebrew skill:

*Knowledge (military science)*: _Military organization and administration, history and traditions, combat tactics and maneuver, logistics, and military justice._
Knowledge (military science) is substituted in all places where Knowledge (tactics) is currently applied for purposes of class skills, advanced class requirements, and so on. (Details.)

Skills and feats from either _Ultramodern Firearms_ or the _Modern Player’s Companion_ will be considered on a case-by-case basis.

*Equipment*
Each character will be issued standard equipment appropriate to his rank and assignment, to be detailed later. A character may purchase additional personal items if he wishes, subject to approval before use by the character’s commanding officers and NCOs – a character who uses his Wealth score to purchase a U.S. M1911 .45 Colt pistol might be able to convince the _caporal-chef_ leading his squad to allow him to carry it as a back-up weapon, but a character should not expect to purchase a AAT-52 7.5mm light machine gun for his own use!

Each character is assumed to have a driver’s license and a passport – all other licenses and permits will need to be purchased normally. Keep track of Wealth bonus changes from purchases of expensive items.

*Roleplaying*
Roleplaying is integral to _Wing and Sword_. Please prepare a thoughtful background for your character. At a minimum, the background should include something about the character’s education and previous employment (if applicable), interests, friends and family, personality, goals, and a physical description. The background is a good place to lay a foundation for future base or advanced classes as well.

Remember that men from all over the world enlist in the French Foreign Legion – don’t feel limited to selecting France or its colonies as a country of origin for your character.

*An important note for women players!* At the time and place of this campaign, there were no women soldiers in the French Foreign Legion – at least officially. Like most armies throughout history, women did occasionally join the Legion under a pretext, passing themselves off as men – at least one managed to continue service after her gender was discovered, with her unit maintaining her identity as a secret. Women players are welcome to play male characters or female characters in disguise – I would also consider an option for a female character who can participate in a couple of adventures as a nurse in the _Sections Administratives Specialisees_ (_SAS_), though such a character would not be able to participate in the all of the adventures of the campaign. In any event, if you are interested in playing, I will find a way to accommodate you if at all possible.

As noted earlier, while this is a military campaign and will involve small-unit engagements with both insurgents and regular soldiers, it is first and foremost a roleplaying game. Player characters will be interacting with other soldiers, officials, spies, civilians, irregulars, terrorists, and paramilitaries over the course of the mini-campaign. While combat skills are useful, the ability to gather information from informants, prevent a riot by defusing hostilities, or navigate and survive in desert or mountain conditions may be just as important to the success of your missions as your ability to bring firepower to bear on a target. Soldiers are general issue humans, with a variety of interests, abilities, backgrounds, and skills – please don’t feel pigeon-holed into playing a Strong hero heading for the Soldier advanced class.

To assist in roleplaying your character, two “briefings,” the first a short history of the events of the Algerian insurrection and the second the order of battle for the French Foreign Legion paratroopers, will be provided in separate posts to follow this introduction. There will also be a short glossary and list of references to both history and fiction relating to the Algerian War.

*Housekeeping*
This thread will continue as the metagame, out-of-character thread after the final roster of players is filled.

To “enlist” in this mini-campaign (  ), please post a character sheet (without equipment!) including a background as described under “*Roleplaying*,” above. A player will not be added to the roster until a character with background is posted – your character sheet is your sign of commitment to active participation in the game.

Using colored text for dialog is recommended – please use silver for OoC text in the game thread.

At present I plan to use the Vacuum Elemental on-line dice roller. If you have another on-line dice roller that you would like me to consider, please let me know and I will take a look – I’m open to other options.

*GM Notes*
_Experience_: Experience is awarded through story awards. A group bonus for roleplaying may be awarded at the end of each adventure, generally equal to 100 XP times the average character level of the player characters. One individual bonus equal to 50 XP times character level will be voted on by the players at the conclusion of each adventure – this is your opportunity to reward your peers for good roleplay.

“_Mini-campaign_”: At several places in this text I refer to _Wing and Sword_ as a “mini-campaign.” This is due to the somewhat non-traditional flow of time anticipated for the game. Military life has been characterized as long periods of boredom punctuated by moments of intense activity – this game will focus on that activity. The player characters may experience significant downtime between adventures – this time is assumed to be spent on training, routine patrols, and leave. These “interludes” between adventures may provide opportunities for character development – if an interesting idea is put forth by a player on what a character is doing with his time between adventures, we may roleplay it as a group. While your characters are soldiers and subject to military command and control, they are also human beings – feel free to probe and extend the limits of the campaign.

_Historical accuracy_: While I will introduce a fair amount of historical detail for purposes of campaign flavor, _Wing and Sword_ is not a strictly historical campaign – rather, the adventures are “inspired” by the events of the Algerian War. Players looking for a simulation or scenarios of actual events may want to consider looking elsewhere.

_Mature content_: The Algerian War was incredibly brutal – all parties involved committed terrible atrocities in their conduct of the insurrection and its suppression. In order to faithfully capture the spirit of the war, these atrocities will be a part of _Wing and Sword_. However, this does not mean the game will include comic-book excesses of blood and gore – rather, expect to encounter the incidence and consequences of war, terrorism, and torture in the course of the adventures. Players are asked to approach the game with maturity and sensitivity to the subject matter.

*Characters:*
 _Légionnaire_ Marcel Benezet Fortier - played by *Bobitron*
 _Légionnaire_ Pyotr Andreievich Kerenin - played by *shadowbloodmoon*
 _Légionnaire_ Normand Joseph Mador - played by *Barak*
 _Légionnaire_ Raffaele Barzini - played by *shibata*


----------



## The Shaman

*Campaign Briefing - the Algerian Insurrection*

“_L’Algerie c’est la France_.”

On 1 November 1954 the National Liberation Front (FLN) calls for a general uprising against the French government in Algeria while its military arm, the National Liberation Army (ALN), stages its first coordinated attacks on police stations and military outposts, seeking to capture weapons and ammunition. The following week French interior minister François Mitterand states unequivocally in a radio address that “Algeria is France.”

France’s restive colonies, a thorn in the side of the Fourth Republic, threaten to become a dagger at its throat. The debacle of _Dien Ben Phu_ in May 1954, a scant six months earlier, and the independence of Indochina are the most visible signs of disorganization and uncertainty about France’s role as a colonial power, and following the FLN’s call to arms, a line is drawn in the sand around Algeria by the French government.

Why Algeria? A colony since 1834, Algeria is viewed by many in France the same way that Americans do Hawaii, as an overseas extension of itself. Indeed, Algeria’s three _departments_ are represented in parliament, unlike the French protectorates of Morocco and Tunisia. However, this obscures that fact that few Algerians enjoy French citizenship, that the European colonists of Alsatian, Corsican, Spanish and Italian origin, called _pieds-noir_ or _colons_, practice crushing social and economic segregation of their Muslim Arab and Berber neighbors. The wave of anti-colonialism sweeping the post-war world has washed ashore in Algeria.

The FLN demands an end to French imperialism and hegemony, and they wage a campaign of death and destruction not only against the farms and mines of the _pieds-noir_ in the countryside, but against Muslim ‘collaborators’ who aid the French or simply refuse to support the FLN. The conservative and equally extreme _colons_, for whom any compromise on issues of enfranchisement and self-determination are unthinkable, exert tremendous influence over the appointed governor-general of Algeria. French efforts to introduce reforms for the betterment of Algerian Muslims are met with resistance and bloody reprisals by both sides.

By the middle of 1955, the ALN and FLN agree to wage a war of unlimited terror against the French and Muslim collaborators, and the government responds with a policy of ‘collective responsibility’ against communities supporting the insurrection. On 21 August 1955, the ALN stages one of its most daring and deadly attacks on the town of Phillipeville, killing over 120 citizens, including women and children. French outrage over the atrocities results in escalating brutality by the _gendarmerie_ and military, including the increasing use of torture to extract information on FLN and ALN forces. Call-ups of reservists in France are required to increase the troops committed in Algeria to battling the insurrection.

_Colon_ riots in the cities of Algiers, Oran, and Constantine in early 1956 against reformers in the colonial administration push the French government further toward demands for absolute victory over the FLN, which in turn gains strength in the countryside as French tactics grow more extreme. The army’s role expands as the police and courts are unable to either successfully prevent terrorist attacks or prosecute the perpetrators.

In March 1956, Morocco and Tunisia receive their independence from France, and both countries quickly become havens to the ALN, who establish camps to train and equip their _katibas_ (companies) for raids into Algeria. The war shifts to protecting the borders from interdiction, to cut off the flow of men and arms and explosives to the ALN and FLN. Soldiers battle the ALN among the farms of the coastal plain, in the oak forests and _maquis_ of the rugged Aures and Kabylie Mountains, and in the barren _oueds_ (_wadis_ or canyons) of the interior.

It’s now June 1956, and there is no hope in sight that the war will end anytime soon…


----------



## The Shaman

*Campaign Briefing - Bienvenue à la Légion Étranger*

The train arrives in Sidi-bel-Abbès under an empty blue sky. Brilliant sunlight floods the town, glaring off whitewashed walls and casting deep shadows inside doorways and windows. The January air is warm and dry, foreshadowing the brutal heat and aridity to come. No breeze ruffles the palms along the boulevard opposite the train station, nor the flags of the _légionnaires_ standing at attention as the recruits debark the train, contracts in hand.

Sober sergeants in white _képis_, red epaulettes on the shoulders and blue sashes around the waists of their khaki uniforms, organize the gaggle of men into a rough semblance of a formation. The orders are given in French and translated into a dozen tongues – German, Italian, Spanish, English, Polish, Greek among them – by the recruits as curious children watch from doorways, giggling and pointing. The men, some in suits, others in dungarees and shirt-sleeves, are brought to ragged attention at a word from one of the sergeants, and an officer with decorations in rows upon his chest, identifying himself as _Capitaine_ Trumelet, speaks to the assembled initiates.

“_Bienvenue à la Maison-Mère de la Légion Étranger_,” he says in a firm voice – welcome to the home of the Foreign Legion. “Like those who came before you, you will serve with all the strength of your body and all the force of your soul, ready to give up the supreme sacrifice. You will always cherish in your hearts these words: _Legio patria nostra_ – the Legion is our fatherland.”

Lead by the sergeants, the recruits trudge down the broad palm-lined avenue, the _Boulevard de la Republique_, past shops and bars and houses in the simple French provincial style – indeed, at first glance Sidi-bel-Abbès looks to be more like a town in Languedoc than a gateway to the Sahara. At a _café_ two men play dominos as a half-dozen others kibitz, sipping strong coffee. From inside a restaurant wafts the sounds of a radio broadcasting a news program, the words lost in the stamp of the recruits’ feet on the pavement. Past a small park and garden where a group of children enthusiastically kick a dusty football a sign announces that the avenue is now the _Boulevard de Général Rollet_. It ends at a long, low building. Under the watchful eyes of a trio of sentries in olive-drab battledress armed with submachine guns, and through an iron gate, the recruits enter the barracks’ ground. The sergeants lead the men along a shaded walk past a monument, a great metal globe on a marble base, flanked by the figures of four stone legionnaires in the uniforms of a century ago – a curious gold star can be seen on the globe, in what must be southern Mexico.

The recruits once again assume a formation at the sergeants’ direction in the shadow of the red stone barracks and halls of the compound, the orders coming faster and sharper – now slow compliance is met with a biting rebuke. A training company and platoons is organized, and each unit in turn receives a medical examination and a severe haircut before fitting for uniforms. A meal in the mess hall and barracks assignment concludes the recruits’ first day as legionnaires.

The next day starts early.

In the pre-dawn darkness obscenity-spewing sergeants turn out the recruits for physical training, a three-mile run as a warm up to standing at attention for an hour on the barracks’ ground, all the while deriding the trainees’ ancestry and hygiene in ways that can be understood regardless of language barrier. A regrettable breakfast is followed by more drill, inspections, more drill, an equally unfortunate lunch, more drill, instruction, a lamentable dinner, and more drill, all accompanied by the sergeants and their unique, often scatological, insights on those who mistakenly believe themselves worthy of dying on behalf of their Legion, all under the relentless African sun.

The next day is the same. And the next. And the next.

At first the instruction is rudimentary – military protocol and French lessons for those who do not speak it already, the latter presumably to make sure that the sergeants’ trenchant observations are unambiguously understood. Soon the recruits are allowed to hold a rifle, but only for purposes of drill – the sergeants refuse to put a dangerous weapon in the hands of anyone as questionable as these trainees, of course, at least until each recruit can take it apart and put it back together with his eyes closed while singing “_Le Boudin_,” so time is spent mastering these skills as well.

Eventually someone, Captain Trumelet perhaps, forces the sergeants to relent, to their obvious disgust, and the recruits begin training with live weapons – rifles, submachine guns, machine guns, some heavier weapons like the recoilless rifle and the mortar, even hand grenades and other explosives. As the sergeants clearly resent this opportunity for the recruits, they compensate by demanding more physical training, long marches with full packs that take the recruits across Sidi-bel-Abbès, from the neat orderly European streets to the sprawling _village nègre_, the Arab quarter with its smell of roasting lamb and sheep dung, its bustling market under canvas awnings along the _Rue de Montagnac_, its strings of laden donkeys, and the chatter of many tongues – Arabic, Berber, Hebrew, and Spanish as well as French. Beyond the town itself lies the rugged _Oued Mekerra_, the recruits introduction to the unforgiving terrain of Algeria, a place that the sergeants clearly relish as the recruits are relentlessly driven along its sandy washes and up its rocky walls, kilometer after kilometer.

Unsatisfied with the natural challenges presented by the Algerian countryside, there are obstacle courses as well – log barriers to scramble over, barbed wire to crawl under, ropes to climb, trenches to leap, often accompanied by the staccato of a submachine gun or crack of a rifle fired seemingly inches over the recruits’ cringing heads.

Not all is marching, running, and climbing, however – there are daily inspections, kitchen duty, latrine duty, and guard duty in the middle of the night, trembling in the desert chill. There is also instruction in the history of the Legion: its founding in 1831 by King Louis Philippe, the conquest of Algeria – which would become the Legion’s home thereafter – campaigns in the Crimea, Italy, Mexico, and Indochina, the Franco-Prussian War, the world wars, and countless battles across North and West Africa – Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Dahomey, the Sudan, Madagascar. In the _Salle d’Honneur_ the recruits stand before marble tablets engraved with the names of the names of the regimental commanders and of officers killed in action, paintings depicting the battles of Camerone and Tuyen Quang, and a glass case with a curious and morbid artifact: the wooden hand of Captain Jean Danjou. Captain Trumelet himself tells the recruits the story of _Capitaine_ Danjou and the _hacienda Camerone_ in 1863, how three officers and sixty-two _légionnaires_ fought over two thousand Mexican soldiers, how the last five legionnaires fixed bayonets and charged the enemy rather than surrender themselves, their honor, and the honor of the Legion.

Days become weeks, weeks become months. The sergeants bark less – not because they like the recruits more, but because the recruits give them less reason to, though anyone who makes a mistake receives the customary derision and punishment. More time is spent with the lieutenants, who heretofore have been all but invisible. The recruits drill in the field for days at a time, living in tents, practicing maneuvers under the steady gaze of the officers and the inexorable glare of the sergeants. Blistering days and chilling nights are spent scrambling over hills and through _oueds_ as the recruits begin to not only behave like a unit but move like one as well. Not all of the recruits that arrived on the train in January are present anymore: some quit, others are sidelined by injuries sustained during training, a few desert outright – no one is sent to look for deserters, and indeed the sergeants seem relieved they're gone and perhaps a little disappointed that some of the other recruits didn’t follow them. 

One morning, after returning from a grueling march the previous day, the recruits are called to attention, and under the gaze of the paternal Captain Trumelet, the men are issued the _képis blanc_. The sergeants then reward the recruits by parading them around the barracks ground in their new white hats for the rest of the day.

On the last day of April, the recruits are drawn up on the barracks ground in their dress uniforms, all in white kepis, red epaulettes, and blue sashes. The rest of the 1_ere Regiment Étranger_ is present as well, _anciens_, the veterans, alongside the _bleus_ of the training company. Together the regiment celebrates the battle of Camerone along with the completion of training by the recruits, who now carry the rank and the responsibility of _légionnaire_.

The drinking begins immediately after the formation is dismissed.


----------



## The Shaman

*Glossary and additional player resources*

*Glossary*
_aïn_: spring
_Alger_: city of Algiers
_ancien_: veteran
_Armée de l'Air_: French Air Force
_baksheesh_: gratuities
_battaillon de marche_: a temporary 'marching' unit or task force
_baraka_: luck
_barda_: gear
_baroud_: combat
_baroudeur_: brawler; refers to NCOs who become officers or those of modest social backgrounds in the officer corps - a sign of respect among legionnaires toward their officer
_blé_: (argot) 'dough', money
_bled_: the Algerian backcountry
_bonne blessure_: literally, “good wound”; used as a greeting among legionnaires
_bourdj_: small fort or outpost
BRQ: intelligence bulletin (_bulletin de renseignement quotidian_)
_cabane_: (argot) jail
_carte nationale d'identité_: national identification card - issued to all French citizens
casevac: casualty evacuation
_casseur_: (argot) mug, strongarm, muscleman, thug
_castor_: GMC deuce-and-a-half; also transport truck generally
_la chat et le souris_: cat and mouse
_choc_: 'shock' - refers to (1) the five-man assault team in the standard 12-man section and (2) battalions of para-commandos (i.e., 11_e Battaillon de Parachutistes de Choc_)
_cocos_: French and Algerian communists
_commérage_: (argot) gossip
_commissaire_: chief detective
_copain_: (argot) buddy
casevac: casualty evacuation
_Deuxieme Bureau_: French military intelligence bureau
_djebel_: mountain, mountainous terrain
_djellba_: hooded robe - traditional Arab garment
_douar_: small village or nomad’s camp
_embuscade_: ambush
_failek_: ALN battalion (roughly 330 soldiers)
_fatma_: Arab woman
_fell_: abbreviated form of _fellagha_
_fellagha_: bandit; also FLN soldier or terrorist (derogatory); plural _fellouze_, _fellaghas_ (informal)
_feu à volonté_: fire at will
_fissa_: quickly
_flics_: (argot) cops
_fourragère_: a braided cord worn around the left shoulder that signifies a unit citation for valor - the colors of the _fourragère_ correspond to the ribbon associated with a particular decoration, such as the _Legion d'Honneur_ (red), _Croix de Guerre_ (red and blue), and so on
_frigo_: (argot) 'cooler', jail
_gamelle_: mess kit
_gros-rouge_: red table wine
_hammada_: rocky desert plain
_Hauts Plateaux_: High Pleateau region of Algeria
_Hôpital Maillot_: Algiers military hospital
_inspecteur_: detective
_katiba_: ALN company (roughly 110 men)
_képi_: a cap with a flat circular top and a visor
_képi blanc_: the traditional white kepi of the French Foreign Legion - the 'Beau Geste' hat
_kufi_: Muslim prayer skullcap
lit up: wounded by gunfire
_mal jaune_: literally "yellow fever"; refers to legionnaires and soldiers who adopted customs and lifestyle from Indochina
_marche ou crève_: march or die
_marsouin_: a colonial soldier; literally, “porpoise”
_mechta_: Arab dwelling
_milieu_: (argot) French criminal underworld
_moghaznis_: Muslim villages militia 
_moudjahiddine_: ALN regular soldiers (sing. _moudjahid_)
_moussebiline_: ALN irregular guerillas
_nana_: 'chick', woman
_oued_: _wadi_ or canyon
_paras-colos_: colonial parachutists
_PC_: command post
_petits-blancs_: working-class _pieds-noir_
_pieds-noirs_: Algerians of European descent (literally 'black feet')
_piste_: track or trail
_planque_: desk job; literally, “hiding place”
_popote_: officer’s mess
_pourvoyeur_: ammunition carrier
_quille_: last day of military service; literally, “bowling pin”
_rappelés_: recalled conscripts - reservists
_ratissage_: literally, 'raking' - used to describe sweeps across the _bled_ to locate _fellaghas_
_reconaissance à vue_: visual reconnaissance; abbreviated 'RAV'
_régiment étranger de cavalerie_: foreign cavalry (armored) regiment; abbreviated 'REC'
_régiment étranger de génie_: foreign engineer (sapper) regiment; abbreviated 'REG'
_régiment étranger d'infanterie_: foreign infantry regiment; abbreviated 'REI'
_régiment étranger de parachutistes_: foreign parachute regiment; abbreviated 'REP'
_régiment de tirailleurs algerienne_: Algerian native infantry regiment; abbreviated 'RTA'
_régiment parachutistes de coloniaux_: 'colonial' (marine) parachute regiment; abbreviated 'RPC'
_régiment de chasseurs parachutistes_: light infantry paratroop regiment (French Air Force); abbreviated 'RCP'
_relégué_: (argot) small-time criminal
_roulante_: field kitchen
_savate_: French martial art that resembles kick-boxing in part
_Service d’Itendence_: French Army quartermaster corps
_Sidi-bel-Abbès_: town in western Algeria, home of the French Foreign Legion beginning in 1848
_soldat_: French Army private (also, any soldier generally)
_sous-officiers_: non-commissioned officers
_spahis_: French North African native cavalry
_tableau de chasse_: hunt tally
_téléphone arabe_: word of mouth among Arabs and Kabyles; syn. with "bush telegraph"
_tirailleurs_: French North African native infantry
_unités territoriales_: _pied-noir_ home guard or militia units; abbreviated 'UT'
_videur_: (argot) bouncer
viet: abbreviation for Vietminh; soldiers and legionnaires who served in Indochina occasionally refer to _fellouze_ as "viets"
_voltiguer_: rifleman

*French Army ranks and their equivalents*
--Enlisted
_Légionnaire_ (private)
_Légionnaire première classe_ (private first class)
_Caporal_ (corporal)
_Caporal-chef_ (senior corporal)
-- Non-commissioned officers
_Sergent_ (sergeant)
_Sergent-chef_ (senior sergeant)
_Sergent-chef-major_ (senior sergeant-major) – rank rarely awarded
_Adjudant_ (warrant officer)
_Adjudant-chef_ (senior warrant officer)
--Commissioned
_Aspirant_ (cadet officer)
_Sous-lieutenant_ (sub-lieutenant)
_Lieutenant_ (lieutenant)
_Capitaine_ (captain)
_Commandant_ (major)
_Lieutenant-colonel_ (lt. colonel)
_Colonel_ (colonel)

*Bibliography*
I used the following books and movies in preparing _Wing and Sword_:

*Movies* -
_The Battle of Algiers_, directed by Gillo Pontecarvo
_Lost Command_, directed by Mark Robeson
_The Day of the Jackal_, directed by Fred Zinnemann

*Books* -
_Algeria_, H. Isnard
_The Algerian War and the French Army, 1954-62: Experiences, Images, Testimonies_, edited by Martin S. Alexander, Martin Evans, and J.F.V. Keiger
_The Algerian War, 1954-62_ (Osprey Men-at-Arms 312), Martin Windrow and Mike Chappell
_An Army at Dawn: The War in North Africa, 1942-1943_, Rick Atkinson
_Arab Armies of the Middle East Wars 1948-73_ (Osprey Men-at-Arms 128), John Laffin and Mike Chappell
_The Architecture of Memory: A Jewish-Muslim Household in Colonial Algeria 1937-1962_, Joëlle Bahloul
_The Battle of the Casbah_, Gen. Paul Aussaressus
_Colonial Conscripts: The_ Tirailleurs Sénégalais _in French West Africa, 1857-1960_, Myron Echenberg
_The Conquest of Morocco_, Douglas Porch
_The Corsican_, Bill S. Ballinger (fiction)
_The Day of the Jackal_, Frederic Forsyth (fiction)
_Fast Cars, Clean Bodies: Decolonization and the Reordering of French Culture_, Kristin Ross
_The First Helicopter War: Logistics and Mobility in Algeria, 1954-1962_, Charles R. Shrader
_France and the Algerian War 1954-62: Strategy, Operations and Diplomacy_, edited by Martin S. Alexander and J.F.V. Keiger
_France and the French: A Modern History_, Rod Kedward
_France since 1918_, Herbert Tint
_The French Foreign Legion_, Douglas Porch
_French Foreign Legion: Infantry and Cavalry since 1945_ (Osprey Men-at-Arms 300), Martin Windrow
_French Foreign Legion Paratroops_ (Osprey Elite 6), Martin Windrow and Wayne Braby
_The French Indochina War 1946-54_ (Osprey Men-at-Arms 322), Martin Windrow and Mike Chappell
_The French North African Crisis: Colonial Breakdown and Anglo-French Relations 1945-62_, Martin Thomas
_The French Secret Services: A History of French Intelligence from the Dreyfus Affair to the Gulf War_, Douglas Porch
_The Gates of Gaza: Israel's Road to Suez and Back, 1955-1957_, Mordechai Bar-On
_Hell in a Very Small Place: The Siege of Dien Bien Phu_, Bernard B. Fall
_The Last Valley: Dien Bien Phu and the French Defeat in Vietnam_, Martin Windrow
_Legionnaire: Five Years in the French Foreign Legion_, Simon Murray
_Lieutenant in Algeria_, Jean-Jacques Servan-Schreiber
_The Memory of Resistance: French Opposition to the Algerian War (1954-1962)_, Martin Evans
_My Battle of Algiers: A Memoir_, Ted Morgan
_The New Atlas of African History_, G.S.P. Freeman-Grenville
_The Path to Victory: The Mediterranean Theater in World War II_, Douglas Porch
_Paris in the Fifties_, Stanley Karnow
_Paris Journal 1956-1964_, Janet Flanner (Genêt), edited by William Shawn
_The Question_, Henri Alleg
_Road to America_, Baru (fiction)
_Sahara: A Natural History_, Marq de Villiers and Sheila Hirtle
_The Spanish Foreign Legion_ (Osprey Men-at-Arms 161), John Scurr
_The Suez Crisis 1956_, Derek Varble
_The Sword and the Cross_, Fergus Fleming
_The Sword and the Olive: A Critical History of the Israeli Defense Force_, Martin Van Creveld
_UN Forces 1948-94_ (Osprey Elite 54), Robert Pitta and Simon McCouaig
_Urban Forms and Colonial Confrontations: Algiers under French Rule_, Zeynep Çelik
_War Since 1945_, Michael Carver
_War without a Front: The Memoirs of a French Army Nurse in Vietnam_, Elisabeth Sevier with Robert W. Sevier
_Wolves in the City: The Death of French Algeria_, Paul Henissart
_The World Was Going Our Way: The KGB and the Battle for the Third World_, Christopher Andrew and Vasili Mitrokhin


----------



## Bobitron

WOW! I am very interested in joining. Sounds like a great campaign. I don't expect I will be able to post a character until Saturday, I hope that's not too late.

Edit: Just read a couple articles about the conflict online. This should be a good one.


----------



## Speed-Stick

This sounds really really cool. I wish to participate. I need to do a little reasearch before I make my PC. A question: Did the REP have Chaplains? I was thinking a Chaplain might make for an interesting PC.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> WOW! I am very interested in joining. Sounds like a great campaign. I don't expect I will be able to post a character until Saturday, I hope that's not too late.
> 
> Edit: Just read a couple articles about the conflict online. This should be a good one.



I'm really not sure what kind of interest this is going to generate - it's a bit different from most of the "special forces" type adventures/campaigns, so I don't know how broad the appeal will be. We'll see..


			
				Speed-Stick said:
			
		

> This sounds really really cool. I wish to participate. I need to do a little reasearch before I make my PC. A question: Did the REP have Chaplains? I was thinking a Chaplain might make for an interesting PC.



The regiment did in fact have a chaplain, but he was assigned directly to the regimental commander's HQ - the player characters will be recruits or replacements assigned to a squad/section, so that may not be such a good fit. Of course, a character who is considering the seminary (or a former priest perhaps?) could be interesting as well.

Thank you both, BTW - I didn't know if anyone would find this interesting or not!   

I'll post the first campaign briefing later today, and add the OoB tomorrow, time permitting. The glossary and other resources may take a little time, but in the meantime, there are actually two movies you could try to rent or borrow about the Algerian conflict: the most notable is _The Battle of Algiers_, a very well made film by Italian director Gillo Pontecarvo commissioned by the Algerian government just four years after achieving independence from France and shot on location in the Casbah of Algiers, and the other is a fairly routine actioner called _Lost Command_ starring Anthony Quinn and Claudia Cardinale (hubba-hubba!), based on a French novel called _Les Centurions_ by Jean Larteguy. I'd recommend both films if you can find them.

I look forward to seeing your character sheets!


----------



## Bobitron

I was considering buying this...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1855326582/002-4213823-3166419?v=glance

...to help get a better visual. Have you seen it?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure what kind of interest this is going to generate - it's a bit different from most of the "special forces" type adventures/campaigns, so I don't know how broad the appeal will be. We'll see..




That's exactly why I'm interested. I don't want to play Rambo, I have been wanting to run/play in a realistic campaign for a while. 

If you know the history fairly well (which I assume you do, great intro), I have a couple questions. First, were the Colon vigilante units an unofficial French sponsored militia, similar in structure if not mission to the Sudanese janjaweed, or more of a group that the French officials just turn a bind eye towards?

Second, what year do you want to start? I didn't notice a date in your intro. Are we starting after Salan's quadrillage system was instituted in '57, or later in '58 when the more aggressive tactics came into play?

I'm really excited about this one.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I was considering buying this...http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1855326582/002-4213823-3166419?v=glance...to help get a better visual. Have you seen it?



I have it, actually. It's excellent and (relatively) inexpensive - the book provides an overview of the war with lots of great details about the uniforms and equipment for many of the French and ALN forces. Be forewarned that it does not have a lot of information on the Legion paratroopers specifically, however - that's contained in another Osprey book called (rather fittingly) _French Foreign Legion Paratroops_. It does provide excellent general information on _les paras_ from the other regiments in the _10e Division Parachutiste_ and other French units, and the color plates are great at helping to visualize the characters - the only significant difference in uniforms for the 1e REP is that the _legionnaires_ never adopted the Bigeard cap of the RP and RCP and continued wearing their green berets instead.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> The Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what kind of interest this is going to generate - it's a bit different from most of the "special forces" type adventures/campaigns, so I don't know how broad the appeal will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I'm interested. I don't want to play Rambo, I have been wanting to run/play in a realistic campaign for a while.
Click to expand...


Okay, now I'm feeling the pressure of high expectations...   


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> If you know the history fairly well (which I assume you do, great intro), I have a couple questions. First, were the Colon vigilante units an unofficial French sponsored militia, similar in structure if not mission to the Sudanese janjaweed, or more of a group that the French officials just turn a bind eye towards?



If you watch Pontecarvo's _The Battle of Algiers_, you'll see that I combined a couple of scenes for part of the introduction... 

I've read about a half-dozen books on the subject - I'm definitely not an expert, but I will do my best to create a believable illusion for the game.

The _ultras_, which were the hard-line _colon_ paramilitaries, were not officially sanctioned by the French government, and in fact their intransigence over issues of self-determination for Algerian Muslims became one of the primary reasons that de Gaulle had to grant Algeria independence - there was no middle ground on which to save Algeria for France in the end. The military could be found siding with and against the _colons_ - soldiers were assigned to stop _colon_ riots, but at the same time some of the French Army commanders (including officers of the 1e REP...) actively conspired with them before and during the putsch in 1961. Like just about everything else in the Algerian War, this relationship was incredibly complex.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> [Second, what year do you want to start? I didn't notice a date in your intro. Are we starting after Salan's quadrillage system was instituted in '57, or later in '58 when the more aggressive tactics came into play?



Oops...I'll go back and add that in...

We'll start in the summer of 1956, shortly after Morocco and Tunisa are granted independence by the French government. At that time the ALN began setting up camps in both countries, and the French Army countered with the construction of the Morice Line to interdict border-crossers carrying arms and equipment.

Note that player characters will begin as _legionnaires_ (privates) who are just completing their jump training before being assigned as replacements to the 1e REP. They can be new recruits who went straight from basic tranining to the paratroops, or they may have served in another Legion regiment and volunteered for jump school. In any case, the characters are new to _les paras_. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm really excited about this one.



Uh-oh, there are those high expectations again...  

I promise I will do my best to make this fun!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, there are those high expectations again...




Hehe, don't sweat it. I'll try to be a bit more... low-key

Here's a quick background. Details to come this weekend.

Name: Marcel Benezet Fortier
Birthplace: Avignon, France
Born: Sept. 13, 1934, age 22
Class: Charismatic/Dedicated Hero 1/1, Military occupation

History: Born to a strict Catholic shop owner in the historic city of Avignon, Marcel was a bright student and outgoing youth. All his family's dreams were interrupted when Hitler's troops swept past the Maginot Line and thundered across France, taking Paris in June of 1940. His father, Philippe, was very active in the Resistance, helping to organize acts of defiance against the occupation. His family's home often served as a hiding place for Maquis and other Free French seeking refuge from the Vichy regime. He grew up hearing stories of the brave men defending France from the vile invaders, and wanted nothing more than to be a soldier in France's forces. 

The war eventually drew to a close in late 1944. While Marcel was proud of the victory over the Germans, he felt let down that all the excitement had come to a close. At ten years old, his teachers noticed a strong talent with language and the sciences. He learned to speak English and Arabic by age 12, and his teachers were already grooming him to become a doctor by the time he was 16. Marcel enrolled in the prestigious Broussais-Hôtel-Dieu Medical School in Paris at age 18. He studied there for two years before growing weary of the banality of a normal life. Without so much as a good-bye to his family, he enlisted in the French Foreign Legion in search of adventure. Marcel hoped to travel the world and live up to the dreams of his childhood. He saw little reward in dealing with elderly patients complaining of colds in Paris.

Once he joined, Marcel was sent to replace recently deceased medic in a squad of Paras of the 1st Regiment Etranger de Parachutistes, serving in Algeria.

Personality: Marcel is a friendly young man, lacking the dark past that many of his fellow legionnaires have. He sees the mission in Algeria as an opportunity for adventure, rather than a duty. He left home to escape boredom, and tends to seek out excitement and danger, even when he probably should not. He has a reputation as being a romantic, and 'falls in love' with a new girl seemingly every month. Marcel recently picked up the penny whistle as a hobby, and can often be found playing it on his off-times around bivouac. 

Goals: Marcel tends to live for the moment, and has difficulty planning for the long term. He feels guilty for leaving his family behind, but thinks his father might like to operate a shop in this warm climate (once these troubles are finished, of course). In general, though, he focuses on having a good time, getting his adrenaline pumping, and enjoying the camaraderie of the Legion.

Appearance: Marcel is a good looking young man of average build with a rakish charm. He smokes Gauloises at an alarming rate. Quick to smile and laugh, he is a great booster of morale in dark times.

Strength: 10 (+0, costs 2)
Dexterity 10 (+0, costs 2)
Constitution 10 (+0, costs 2)
Intelligence 14 (+2, costs 6)
Wisdom 16 (+3, costs 10)
Charisma 14 (+2, costs 6) 

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +0
Base Attack: +0 (+0 Charismatic, +0 Dedicated)
Melee Attack: +0 (+0 Base, +0 Str)
Ranged Attack: +0 (+0 Base, +0 Dex)
Defense: +1 (+0 Charismatic, +1 Dedicated, +0 Dex)
Hit Points: 9 (6 1st level, 3 2nd)

Fortitude: +2 (+1 Charismatic, +1 Dedicated, +0 Con)
Reflex: +1 (+1 Charismatic, +0 Dedicated, +0 Dex)
Will: +4 (+0 Charismatic, +1 Dedicated, +3 Wis)

Action Points: 7 (1 + 5 + 1 (1/2 Character level))
Reputation: +3 (+2 Charismatic, +1 Dedicated)
Wealth: +7 (+6 roll, +1 Occupation)

Skill points: 43 (36 Charismatic 1, 7 Dedicated 1)
Skills (*class skill)

Appraise 
Balance +0
Bluff +5 (3 ranks, +2 Cha)
Climb +0
Concentration +0
Craft (Pharmaceuticals)* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy +7 (3 ranks, +2 Trustworthy feat, +2 Cha)
Disguise +2 (+2 Cha)
Drive* +4 (4 ranks)
Escape Artist +0
Forgery +2 (+2 Int)
Gamble* +4 (1 rank, +3 Wis)
Gather Information +7 (3 ranks, +2 Trustworthy feat, +2 Cha)
Hide +0
Intimidate +2 (+2 Cha)
Investigate* untrained
Jump +1 (1 rank)
Knowledge (Military Science)* 3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Knowledge (current events) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Local, Algiers) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Earth and Life sciences)* +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Listen* +3 (+3 Wis)
Move Silently +0
Navigate +2 (+2 Int)
Perform (penny whistle) +3 (1 rank, +2 Cha)
Profession* untrained
Read/Write Language (French, Arabic, English)* 2
Research +2 (+2 Int)
Ride +0
Search +2 (+2 Int)
Sense Motive* +5 (2 ranks, +3 Wis)
Speak Language (French, Arabic, English)* 2
Spot* +3 (+3 Wis)
Survival* +4 (1 rank, +3 Wis)
Swim +0
Treat Injury* +9 (5 ranks, +2 Healing Knack talent, +3 Wis)
Use Rope +0

Feats and Talents
Coordinate (Charismatic, add +1 to attack rolls and skill checks for 3 rounds if Marcel can make a Charisma check at DC10)
Healing Knack (Dedicated, +2 bonus to Treat Injury checks)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Standard)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Occupation)
Surgery (Beginning Feat, see Treat Injury rules on pg. 75)
Trustworthy (Beginning Feat, +2 bonus to Diplomacy and Gather Information checks)

Equipment
Passport
French driving license
Penny whistle

Edit: added stats


----------



## The Shaman

Looks great so far, *Bobitron*.



The first campaign briefing is up - I hope to post the Foreign Legion OoB and briefing later today.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

*Interested*

Hi Shaman,

I was reading this and have been for some wanting to finally try out a PbP since I never get a chance to play in real life. If you don't mind an experienced offline player and newbie PbP player, I would be interested in playing in this campaign. I was thinking something along the lines of a displaced Russian sniper. He was conscripted to fight off the Germans at age 14 and after the war, without much of a home to return to, the call of battle and the fact that his commanding officer went first, he went to the Legion, hoping to put his skills to use there. 

If you like this idea, I will make a character later this evening and post it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Looks great so far, *Bobitron*.




Thanks! Did I screw anything up in the history? 

The other idea I was tossing around was an Italian counterfeiter, a fast hero, got in trouble with the law, blah blah blah.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I was reading this and have been for some wanting to finally try out a PbP since I never get a chance to play in real life. If you don't mind an experienced offline player and newbie PbP player, I would be interested in playing in this campaign. I was thinking something along the lines of a displaced Russian sniper. He was conscripted to fight off the Germans at age 14 and after the war, without much of a home to return to, the call of battle and the fact that his commanding officer went first, he went to the Legion, hoping to put his skills to use there.
> 
> If you like this idea, I will make a character later this evening and post it. Thanks for listening.



Sounds great - I look forward to seeing your character.

This is my second play-by-post game, so I wouldn't exactly call myself a veteran, either. We'll be learning together.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks! Did I screw anything up in the history?



Not that I can see - in fact, one thing jumped out at me:


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> His family's home often served as a hiding place for Maquis and other Free French *seeking refuge from the Vichy regime*.



Marcel may end up having an interesting relationship with one of the NPCs in his company...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

*Character- Pyotr Kerenin*

Thanks for the thumbs up, Shaman. Here is the first draft of my character, if I need to change anything, let me know. 


Name: Pyotr (Peter) Andreievich Kerenin
DOB: January 3, 1929
Class: Fast/ Dedicated Hero 1/1 
Occupation: Military(Hide, Move Silently and Personal Firearms taken)
Current XP: 1000

Str 10 (2pts)
Dex 15 (8pts)
Con 12 (4pts)
Int 10 (2pts)
Wis 15 (8pts)
Cha 12 (4pts)

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex bonus)
Base Attack: +0 (+0 Fast, +0 Dedicated)
Melee Attack: +0 (+0 Base, +0 Str)
Ranged Attack: +2 (+0 Base, +2 Dex)
Defense: +6 (+3 Fast, +1 Dedicated, +2 Dex)

Fortitude: +2 (+0 Fast, +1 Dedicated, +1 Con)
Reflex: +3 (+1 Fast, +0 Dedicated, +2 Dex)
Will: +3 (+0 Fast, +1 Dedicated, +2 Wis)

Action Points: 7 (1 + 5 + 1 (1/2 Character level))
Reputation: +1 (+0 Fast, +1 Dedicated)
Wealth: +5 or +0 (This depends on if you allow the purchase below)
--------( +4 roll, +1 Occupation)

Skills
Hide +7 (2pts, +2 Dex, +3 Skill Emphasis)
Jump +1 (2pts cross-class)
Knowledge (military science) +1 (2pts cross-class)
Knowledge (current events) +4 (4pts)
Listen +4 (2pts, +2 Wis)
Move Silently +7 (4pts, +2 Dex, +1 Occupation)
Read/Write Language (2pts, Native Russian, German and French)
Speak Language (2pts, Native Russian, German and French)
Sense Motive +3 (1pt, +2 Wis)
Spot +4 (2pts, +2 Wis)

Feats and Talents
Evasion (Fast)
Skill Emphasis: Hide (Dedicated)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Standard)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (Occupation)
Far Shot (Beginning Feat)
Dead Aim (Beginning Feat)

Equipment
Passport
Identification (doesn't drive)

Pending GM Approval:
Restricted License for Sniper Rifle DC15 (Took 10, Reduced Wealth by 2 to +3)
Mosin-Nagant Sniper Rifle w/ Telescopic Sight ( I based the purchase DC from an SKS in Weapons Locker) DC 17 (Took 20, Reduced Wealth to +0)

And of course whatever the Legion decides to give us... 

Background:
Pyotr was born in Minsk on a particularly cold day in January. His father, Andrei Kerenin, worked in a steel mill for the duration of his life, providing for his wife Anna, and their only son, Pyotr. Growing up was hard for Pyotr, the state told him that he was to follow in his father's footsteps and work in the steel mill too. Being a young boy, this was furthest from his mind. He wanted to do something more. He wanted to do something for his country that everyone was proud of.

Pyotr got his chance in the winter of 1942. As the Germans crossed into Russian territory, the state had been conscripting able boys of all ages to fight off the Nazi advance. It was determined that Pyotr had a naturally developed ability to shoot straight and it was this talent that got him into a sniper position outside of Kaliningrad. His tour took him all over the Russian front and he savored every moment, doing what he could to protect his country from invasion. It wasn't until he returned home that the reality of the war hit him.

As Pyotr returned to Minsk, he was told that both his mother and father had been killed in bombing raids just after he left for service. When the war ended, Pyotr decided that if he couldn't protect what he loved most, he didn't deserve to be there. It so happened that his commanding officer, one Captain Rega Morin, had some contacts outside of Russia that could put to use both his and Pyotr's military skills. After a short goodbye to his beloved Minsk, Pyotr left for the French Foriegn Legion Training Facility. He hasn't looked back since.



Tell me what you think. I hope it suits what you are looking for.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Tell me what you think. I hope it suits what you are looking for.



I like your character concept very much - do I detect a touch of Vassili Zaitsev in there? 

A couple of quick questions/observations:

1. If I understand this correctly, Pyotr serves on the Russian front for three years, then leaves Russia to join the Legion shortly after the war, serving until joining the paras in 1956. He's been a soldier for the better part of 14 years, but he's only second level in game terms - it seems to me that the objective, mechanical measure of his experience is not consistent with his personal history. Could you explain this in more detail? (I have a suggestion if you're interested.)

2. The Soviet Union in the late 1940s or early 1950s wasn't eager to let its citizens or its soldiers run off to join the French Foreign Legion, or for that matter do just about anything outside of the Motherland. How does he excape from Russia?

3. You can purchase the rifle if you'd like, but be advised your character won't be assigned formal sniper duties, at least initially, and he'll have to carry his Legion-issue MAS-49 to start. If Pyotr makes good use of Far Shot and Deadaim in action, that could change...

Both characters will be a good fit for this game - hopefully we'll get a couple of other players and characters soon!


----------



## Bobitron

Hi Shaman!

I added my character's details above. I had a tough time deciding on my feats, I just spent 15 minutes going between Surgery, Educated, and Renown. I wanted to make someone a bit more well-rounded, so I didn't max out his science/medical aspect, and added in some good social skills. Do you think the Medical Expert feat would serve the unit better than Trustworthy?

As for equipment, I was considering purchasing a motorcycle, but it depends on how much it will get used in the campaign. Obviously I will need some medical equipment, and I suppose a pistol and rifle. Is the rifle the only issued weapon, or can you get an SMG or shotgun instead? I think it would better fit the character's medic status. Do you plan on posting a weapon list?

Let me know if you see any mistakes, or have any ideas about the character build. Thanks.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I added my character's details above. I had a tough time deciding on my feats, I just spent 15 minutes going between Surgery, Educated, and Renown.



I know the feeling! 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I wanted to make someone a bit more well-rounded, so I didn't max out his science/medical aspect, and added in some good social skills. Do you think the Medical Expert feat would serve the unit better than Trustworthy?



Well, I can tell you that you're likely to get shot at a lot.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> As for equipment, I was considering purchasing a motorcycle, but it depends on how much it will get used in the campaign. Obviously I will need some medical equipment, and I suppose a pistol and rifle. Is the rifle the only issued weapon, or can you get an SMG or shotgun instead? I think it would better fit the character's medic status. Do you plan on posting a weapon list?



I will include the standard equipment package in the Foreign Legion briefing section, hopefully today. The MAS M50 9mm pistol, the MAS-49 rifle, and the MAT-49 submachine gun are standard issue for _les paras_ - all three are described in _Weapons Locker_, but I will also include the stats here for anyone who doesn't have the book. All of the characters will start with the MAS-49 rifle for the first adventure - characters interested in the SMG later on should consider investing in appropriate feats.

The motorcycle is interesting from a character standpoint - definitely goes with Marcel's personality! - but he probably won't have much chance to use it in the adventures for some time. If the unit needs to go somewhere, there are jeeps, Dodge weapons carriers, deuce-and-a-halfs, halftracks, and helecopters...and did I mention that the characters are all paratroopers? 

I'll fine-tooth-comb the numbers later. Looks great at first glance.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I know the feeling!
> 
> Well, I can tell you that you're likely to get shot at a lot.
> 
> I will include the standard equipment package in the Foreign Legion briefing section, hopefully today. The MAS M50 9mm pistol, the MAS-49 rifle, and the MAT-49 submachine gun are standard issue for _les paras_ - all three are described in _Weapons Locker_, but I will also include the stats here for anyone who doesn't have the book. All of the characters will start with the MAS-49 rifle for the first adventure - characters interested in the SMG later on should consider investing in appropriate feats.
> 
> The motorcycle is interesting from a character standpoint - definitely goes with Marcel's personality! - but he probably won't have much chance to use it in the adventures for some time. If the unit needs to go somewhere, there are jeeps, Dodge weapons carriers, deuce-and-a-halfs, halftracks, and helecopters...and did I mention that the characters are all paratroopers?
> 
> I'll fine-tooth-comb the numbers later. Looks great at first glance.




Yeah, I figured I would make a medic. Usually plenty of people who want to play combat heavy sorts.

I think I will keep the stats as listed. My social skills should free up some room for other characters to specialize a bit.

No problem about the weapons. I have the book, so I'll check it out later. Will there be actual parachuting going on, ala WWII, or are they Paras in the more modern sense, like the US Airborne, utilized more as light infantry? I have a bad feeling about having to make a Jump check when parachuting, a solid chance of a broken leg would bite the big one.

Well, if we are going to be lugged around by military transport most of the time, I think I will keep my wealth open. Easier to buy all those beautiful women flowers   Plus it might come in handy with informants and such.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Will there be actual parachuting going on, ala WWII, or are they Paras in the more modern sense, like the US Airborne, utilized more as light infantry? I have a bad feeling about having to make a Jump check when parachuting, a solid chance of a broken leg would bite the big one.



The French _paras_ made only a handful of jumps in Algeria, mostly relying on ground transport and long hard marches in very rugged terrain (...heh, heh...) early in the war, then extensive use of helicopters in the later years. The French Army was innovative in its use of helicopters in Algeria, building extensively on techniques pioneered in the Korean War about five years earlier - once the equipment was available the French utilized a thoroughly modern approach to battle, one that today's U.S. Airborne soldiers would recognize readily.

Your first adventure begins with your final training jump, however, so Marcel is guaranteed at least one chance to flirt with the nurses in the hospital....


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

To answer your questions:



> A couple of quick questions/observations:
> 
> 1. If I understand this correctly, Pyotr serves on the Russian front for three years, then leaves Russia to join the Legion shortly after the war, serving until joining the paras in 1956. He's been a soldier for the better part of 14 years, but he's only second level in game terms - it seems to me that the objective, mechanical measure of his experience is not consistent with his personal history. Could you explain this in more detail? (I have a suggestion if you're interested.)
> 
> 2. The Soviet Union in the late 1940s or early 1950s wasn't eager to let its citizens or its soldiers run off to join the French Foreign Legion, or for that matter do just about anything outside of the Motherland. How does he excape from Russia?




To answer both of these, I suppose I should have mentioned that I was thinking of most of that time was spent trying to get him smuggled out of the country. Spending those years hiding from the MVD and such, of course having some help from his old CO's contacts and such. As borders were tightly closed, it wasn't easy, but it also didn't give him a chance to really gain experience except maybe in the field of his hiding and move silently skills. I would love to hear your ideas though, just to see if they fit a little better. 



> 3. You can purchase the rifle if you'd like, but be advised your character won't be assigned formal sniper duties, at least initially, and he'll have to carry his Legion-issue MAS-49 to start. If Pyotr makes good use of Far Shot and Deadaim in action, that could change...




Fine by me. I was thinking that he would carry it 'for old times sake' or somesuch. Even if he couldn't take it into action, he would at least have something that he feels close to, since he doesn't have a family or a home any longer. 

Let me know if that's cool with you. I look forward to starting the game. I hope he doesn't seem like too much of a combat monster. I wanted his sniper skills to also come in handy for observation, covert entry, etc. On another note, I had thought about the Zaitsev connection being a part of his motivation, but for some reason, I didn't think it fit just right.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I have it, actually. It's excellent and (relatively) inexpensive - the book provides an overview of the war with lots of great details about the uniforms and equipment for many of the French and ALN forces.




I picked it up today, thanks for the recommendation. Good book. Perfect for my purposes. I skipped the other one you mentioned, it seemed to cover far too broad a time period.

Two more slots open! Anyone else interested? If nobody shows up, I might have to start up a press gang


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> To answer both of these, I suppose I should have mentioned that I was thinking of most of that time was spent trying to get him smuggled out of the country. Spending those years hiding from the MVD and such, of course having some help from his old CO's contacts and such. As borders were tightly closed, it wasn't easy, but it also didn't give him a chance to really gain experience except maybe in the field of his hiding and move silently skills. I would love to hear your ideas though, just to see if they fit a little better.



My thought was that, instead of being a Soviet Army regular, Pyotr was a partisan, operating behind the German lines. After the war he returned home, his parents were gone, and so forth, and he became disillusioned with the Soviet system, as you described - he decides to escape and ends up in the Legion as a good place to utilize his wartime skills.

It serves to explain why his skill development slowed down - after the Soviet Army pushed the Germans back, his partisan band returns to the fields and factories (though in Pyotr's case much changed by the experience), so his experience tapers off until he manages to get escape with the help of a Soviet officer he met during the war and with whom he remained friends.

It's just a thought - take it or leave it. Your character is your character, and I don't like to step on the players' toes!


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I hope he doesn't seem like too much of a combat monster. I wanted his sniper skills to also come in handy for observation, covert entry, etc.



I created a similar character for a Modern game, a hunter with very good Spot and Survival scores - he was the "eyes" of our group. In the terrain in which your characters will be operating, a good scout is going to be important.

Speaking of, if you can find the movie _Lost Command_ somewhere, you'll get a good idea of what the terrain away from the coast looks like - it was filmed in Spain, but it looks a lot like pictures of the mountains and _oueds_ of the Algerian desert.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I actually think the partisan idea might fit a little better. I think it would better explain his German language skill. I think I'll use that when I post my final in the Rogue's gallery when you are ready. Thanks.  

I was looking into some pictures of Algeria. Looks pretty rough there. Should be a lot of interesting maneuvering sessions.


----------



## Speed-Stick

Before I do up a sheet, I have a question:
For people from other countries, other than a job, are there other benefits to joining the FFL? I mean like French Citizenship after your tour is complete or something.


----------



## Bobitron

Speed-Stick said:
			
		

> Before I do up a sheet, I have a question:
> For people from other countries, other than a job, are there other benefits to joining the FFL? I mean like French Citizenship after your tour is complete or something.




I'm sure that Shaman has a clearer picture of this, but the Legion was notorious for ignoring a person's past. Many of its recruits were criminals looking to hide from the law.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I was reading a bit about the FFL on the French Embassy website. It mentioned that after the first five year contract, you could muster out, sign another contract or become a naturalized citizen of France. This is the place I found too that helped describe such a life:

www.foreignlegionlife.com
http://www.info-france-usa.org/atoz/legion/index.asp

It helped me get a bearing on some of it.


----------



## The Shaman

Speed-Stick said:
			
		

> Before I do up a sheet, I have a question:
> For people from other countries, other than a job, are there other benefits to joining the FFL? I mean like French Citizenship after your tour is complete or something.



French citizenship is available to those who complete their five-year contract with the Legion. That's about the only tangible benefit, and of course it doesn't mean a great deal to the French who choose to enlist.

Men join the Legion for a variety of reasons, but it's important to remember that at the heart of it all, the Legion is a force of mercenaries. Legion enlistment tends to rise following wars - for example, the Legion had many Spanish enlistees after the Spanish Civil War, Germans after WWII*, and British after the Falklands War. The Legion attracts those with martial skills who chafe at the idea of routine or garrison duties, or for whom their military service was ended after winding up on the losing side of a conflict.

The idea that criminals seek out the Legion to hide from their past is based in fact, and in fact it was part of the recruitment strategy of the Legion from its earliest days. The _anonymat_, enlisting under a false name, was encouraged to attract those who wanted a break with their past. The goal of the Legion was not to enlist the worst of society however, but to attract men who had little or no allegiance to anything other than the Legion itself, men who failed in their lives and who could be encouraged to replace their failed loves with love of the Legion.

Finally, the Legion attracted adventurers - I don't think anyone has kept figures on how many recruits either PC Wren or Gary Cooper attracted to the Legion, but a romantic image of the Legion in the popular media has certainly drwn its share of men to the white kepi.

I hope that helps.

I've added a short story about basic training in the Legion to the campaign briefing above - this is a general experience that your characters can draw from if they choose.

*Speed-Stick*, please let me know if there's any other questions I can answer - I look forward to seeing your character!

Hopefully we can fill out our player roster this week.

*Germans have traditionally been a large part of the composition of the Legion, dating back to its origins in 1831. After WWII the French continued to accept former _Wehrmacht_ soldiers but refused anyone who was in the SS. Some former SS troopers removed the tattoos under their arms with their serial number in order to get in anyway, and at least a few either were not detected or were ignored.


----------



## Barak

*Ohhhh*

Man I'd be really interested in that type of game!  It will take me longer then usual to submit a character, however.  First off, even though I have a smudgeon of a character concept, I'd want to fill it out more in my head before even thinking of statting him up.  Secondly, I don't own D20 modern, so until I can borrow one of my friends' copy (hopefully I might do that wednesday), I'd have to make do with the SRD or some such.

As an aside, french is my first language, so that could be fun. 

Edit: Darn me.  I "wasted" valuable work time thinking about this and looking at stuff already.   

At this point I'd be thinking about a strong hero, the "silent, look kinda slow" type.  Probably one who had just started an amateur boxing career, got into semi-serious trouble, and chose to join the legion to get some structure and such in his life as to avoid getting into more trouble.

Edit2:  Err..  I feel kinda sorry for asking this.  The SRD looks pretty complete, and serves well to remind me of some stuff I forgot from the last time I made a D20 modern character..  But for one exception:  Do we get the bonus feat and skill points for being human?


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Edit2:  Err..  I feel kinda sorry for asking this.  The SRD looks pretty complete, and serves well to remind me of some stuff I forgot from the last time I made a D20 modern character..  But for one exception:  Do we get the bonus feat and skill points for being human?




Hi Barak!

In D20 Modern, humans are considered the standard. Therefore, all the skills/feats given are for a human character. Playing an elf/moreau/whatever gives a penalty.


----------



## Barak

Hehe thanks.  Found the answer myself while building the character, came here to edit my questions out so I wouldn't look like an idiot, only to find out I was too late..  That's ok, it gives a good fore-shadowing of what my character will be like.   He -is- relatively smart, but kinda slow.


----------



## Barak

*Alright!*

Well, I'm apparently way too excited about this game.   ...  Please let me know if there's any mistakes/problems.

Name: Normand Joseph Mador
Birthplace: Marseilles, France
Born: Nov. 12, 1931, age 25
Class: Strong Hero 2, Athlete occupation

History: 
 Normand was born in a relative low-class family.  With a fisherman father, a stay-at-home mother (obviously), and 3 older siblings (2 sisters and a brother), the Madors were not really well-to-do.  With a childhood spent mostly swimming, running around and going to school, things were going alright for young Normand.  Obviously, the war that started when he was 8 changed things a bit.

As was relatively common, while his father wasn't overly pleased with having the germans in power, he didn't really fel strongly enough about it to join any resistance movement.  At the same time, should he learn anything about the resistance, he wouldn't run to the authorities to reveal what he knew.  Such an attitude made quite a bit of sense to young Normand.  Once the war was finally over, things slowly came back to normal.  Never having been overly studious, or good at school, Normand flirted with a few different professions.  He apprenticed for a year with a furniture-maker, and later with an auto-mechanic, but wasn't overly happy with either.  Finally, his athletic prowesses, which weren't slim, led him to consider a "career" as a boxer.  

While he definitively had aptitudes, his easy-going, easily-coned nature led him to make some bad choices as to his associations.  Quickly, he became an "enforcer" of sort for one of the local criminal ring.  Normand found himself surprised at having such a role, not quite sure as to how that came to pass.  He was, however, smart enough to realize that quitting such a career would be more hazardous to his own health then quitting the furniture-making business.  Finally, he decided that a stint in the legion might be a good idea...

Personality:  Normand prefers to be effacing, not overly enjoying being noticed.  He tends to attach himself to a stronger personality, and then follow that person's lead.  However, he does have morals of his own, and his recent choices having led him down a path he didn't like, tends to be a bit more choosy.  He is very slow to anger, much prefering to be insulted than getting dragged into a fight.

Appearance: Normand is pretty darn big.  6'2", 230 pounds, with light blond hair and brown eyes.  His slightly stooped posture does tend to make him appear a bit smaller.  He also has two tattoos, a rose over his heart and an anchor on his left bicep.

Goals: Normand pretty much would like to find out what his goals are. 

Character Sheet:
Strength: 16 (+3, costs 10)
Dexterity 10 (+0, costs 2)
Constitution 14 (+2, costs 6)
Intelligence 14 (+2, costs 6)
Wisdom 10 (+0, costs 2)
Charisma 10 (+0, costs 2) 

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +0
Base Attack: +2 (+2 Strong)
Melee Attack: +5 (+2 Base, +3 Str)
Ranged Attack: +2 (+2 Base, +0 Dex)
Defense: +2 (+2 Strong, +0 Dex)
Hit Points: 16 (10 1st level, 6 2nd)

Fortitude: +4 (+2 Strong, +2 Con)
Reflex: +0 (+0 Strong, +0 Dex)
Will: +0 (+0 Strong, +0 Wis)

Action Points: 7 (1 + 5 + 1 (1/2 Character level))
Reputation: +0 (+0 Strong)
Wealth: +6 (+5 roll, +1 Occupation)

Skill points: 25 (20 Strong 1, 5 Strong 2)
Skills (*class skill)

Appraise 
Balance +0
Bluff +0 
Climb* +5 (+3 Str, +2 Athletic)
Concentration +0
Craft (Structural)* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Diplomacy +0 
Disguise +0 
Drive* +4 (4 ranks)
Escape Artist +0
Forgery +2 (+2 Int)
Gamble +0 
Gather Information +0 
Handle Animal* +0
Hide +0
Intimidate +2 (2 ranks)
Investigate untrained
Jump* +6 (2 Ranks, +3 Str, +1 Occupation)
Knowledge (Military Science)* 3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
Knowledge (current events)* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Popular Culture)* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Street Wise)* +4 (2 rank, +2 Int)
Listen +0 
Move Silently +0
Navigate +2 (+2 Int)
Profession* untrained
Read/Write Language* (French, free)
Repair* +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Research +2 (+2 Int)
Ride +0
Search +2 (+2 Int)
Sense Motive +0 
Speak Language* (French, free) 
Spot +0 
Survival +0 
Swim* +10 (4 ranks, +3 Str, +1 Occupation, +2 Athletic)
Use Rope +0

Feats and Talents
Melee Smash (Strong, add +1 to melee damage)
Brawl (Occupation, +1 unarmed attack rolls, d6+4 non-lethal damage)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Standard)
Athletic (Strong 2nd level)
Personal Firearms (Starting Feat)
Endurance (starting Feat)

Attacks: 
Melee: Unarmed: +6 to-hit, d6+4 non-lethal damage), Brass Knuckles: +6 to-hit, d6+5 damage, Combat knife: +5 to-hit, d4+4 damage.
Ranged: MAS-49 Rifle: +2 to-hit, 2d8 damage (range inc: 80').


Equipment
Passport
French driving license
Brass Knuckles
steel helmet with net cover for camouflage
leopard-pattern camouflage smock and trousers
underwear and two pairs of socks
web belt and suspenders carrying - 
two double-magazine pouches (four box magazines total, 10 rounds per box magazine)
grenade pouch with two anti-personnel grenades
full canteen in holster
brown jump boots
combat knife in sheath
MAS-49/56 rifle with one box magazine, 10 rounds


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> It will take me longer then usual to submit a character, however.




That took forever!!!  

Looks great.


----------



## Barak

Well..  I -expected- it to take me a couple days.. 

One thing I have doubts about.  Can't remember or find if characters get free languages for intelligence or not.  Character is written up as if they do, but if they don't I'd just remove the german and spanish.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Well..  I -expected- it to take me a couple days..
> 
> One thing I have doubts about.  Can't remember or find if characters get free languages for intelligence or not.  Character is written up as if they do, but if they don't I'd just remove the german and spanish.




I wasn't able to find anything about that either, so I assume you have to buy it as a normal skill. I guess the logic is that you gain extra skill points for intelligence, so you could spend those on languages if you so desire. Remember that Speak and Read/Write are seperate skills, BTW.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I wasn't able to find anything about that either, so I assume you have to buy it as a normal skill. I guess the logic is that you gain extra skill points for intelligence, so you could spend those on languages if you so desire. Remember that Speak and Read/Write are seperate skills, BTW.



Yes, languages are purchased using skill points. There are no ranks for language skills, so Read/Write Language (name) and Speak Language (name) each require just one skill point - for example, Speak (Arabic), Read/Write (Arabic), and Speak (Spanish) would require a total of three skill points.

Your character sheet looks good so far, *Barak* - looking forward to seeing a background when you get a chance.

I fixed the link to "Le Boudin" in the Foreign Legion basic training post, above - you should be able to hear the song now.

Looks like we might get four players this week! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Barak

Heh.  The background was added before your post was posted. 

I'll remove the extra languages.  In a way, I'm happy, since it was hard fore me to justify Normand knowing those languages anyway.  Well, german wasn't -so- bad, but still a stretch.

As a fun aside, Normand's name and birthdate are..  My dad's.  Virtually everything else about him is made up, though.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> As a fun aside, Normand's name and birthdate are..  My dad's.  Virtually everything else about him is made up, though.




Whoa! That's pretty cool. I have been looking for more information about how the French and other Europeans felt about the war. My local library had very little on French history, forget a war that the majority of Americans have never even heard of. 

I did find a collection of letters written by an woman in Paris to a US newspaper. They seemed pretty neutral on the subject, but it did come up often. Was your father in France at the time of the war?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Heh.  The background was added before your post was posted.



D'oh!

 

Looks great, *Barak*!

One space left - *Speed-Stick*, where are you?!?


----------



## Barak

Oh no, not at all.  I'm from Montreal (Canada) and so was my dad.  Some of his brothers (my uncles) were in WWII, but he was too young (obviously).  As I said, most of the rest is made up.  Well, my dad -was- pretty strong, and he did have the rose tattoo, but that's it.

As for the sentiment about the war for "common" french people..  It's purely extrapolation on my part.  With the extreme of the resistance and the collaborators, it stands to reason that the majority, as usual, would be in the middle.  I don't really know enough about WWII to be sure of that.

Oh, and as for "Le Boudin", be aware that lyrics are slightly risque if you have kids around who speak french.   Nothing -really- bad (just the frequent equivalent of @$$), but still.  I'm the only one in my household who speak french. so that was fine.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> As for the sentiment about the war for "common" french people..  It's purely extrapolation on my part.  With the extreme of the resistance and the collaborators, it stands to reason that the majority, as usual, would be in the middle.  I don't really know enough about WWII to be sure of that.



Seems reasonable to me - there are folks that get-along-go-along in any circumstance. Occupation wasn't pleasant, but it was survivable.


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh, and as for "Le Boudin", be aware that lyrics are slightly risque if you have kids around who speak french.   Nothing -really- bad (just the frequent equivalent of @$$), but still.  I'm the only one in my household who speak french. so that was fine.



I didn't think about that...ooops...sorry...

 :\


----------



## Barak

Heh I didn't care a bit.  As I said, I'm the only one who speaks french in my house, and, anyway, I wouldn't really care if my kids heard a song with such a word.  

It does go to show the legion's mentality pretty well. 

BTW, here's the lyrics, with my translation


> Chorus:
> Tiens, voila du boudin, voila du boudin,
> Voila du boudin
> Pour les Alsaciens, les Suisses et les Lorrains
> Pour les Belges, il n'y en a plus,
> Ce sont des tireurs au Cul;
> Pour les Belges, il n'y en a plus,
> Ce sont des tireurs au cul.
> Nous sommes des degourdis, nous sommes
> Des lascars
> Des types pas ordinaires,
> Nous avons souvent notre cafard,
> Nous sommes des Legionnaires.




Chorus:
Hey, here is some (blood sausage), here is some (blood sausage)
here is some (blood sausage)
For the Alsatians, the swiss and the Lorrainers
For the belgians there is no more
It is the shooters out of their @$$.
We are slackers, we are misfits
People out of the ordinary,
We often  miss our home,
We are the Legionnaires.



> Au Tonkin, la Legion immortelle
> Tuyen Quang illustra notra Drapeau.
> Heros de Camerone et freres modeles
> Dormez en paix dans vos tombeaux.
> Chorus:




At the Tonkin, the immortal Legion
Tuyen Quang showed our flag
Heroes of Camerone and model brothers
Sleep in peace in your tombs.
Chorus:



> Nos anciens ont su mourir,
> Pour la Gloire de la Legion,
> Nous saurons bien tout perir
> Suivant la tradition.
> Chorus:




Our elders knew how to die,
For the glory of the legion,
We will all know how to perish
following the tradition.
Chorus:



> Au Cour de nos campagnes lointaines,
> Affrontant la fievre et le feu
> Nous oublions avec nos peines
> La mort qui nous oublie si peu
> Nous, la Legion.
> Chorus:




During our faraway campaigns,
under the fever and enemy fire
 We forget with our pains
The death that forgets us so little
Us, the Legion.
Chorus:

(Note:  "Boudin" is a kind of sausage made pretty much completely out of blood.  Pretty darn tasty, actually.)


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Heh I didn't care a bit.  As I said, I'm the only one who speaks french in my house, and, anyway, I wouldn't really care if my kids heard a song with such a word.
> 
> It does go to show the legion's mentality pretty well.





Dang it, now I feel like I need a translation. Can you link me to one?


----------



## Barak

*grin*

Well since I speak french, I didn't even look for one, but while you were asking, I was busy making my own.  There ya go.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> *grin*
> 
> Well since I speak french, I didn't even look for one, but while you were asking, I was busy making my own.  There ya go.




Thanks


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well since I speak french, I didn't even look for one, but while you were asking, I was busy making my own.  There ya go.



Ya beat me to it! Thanks!

I'm going to post a standard equipment list for you all today or tomorrow.


----------



## Barak

While we are on the subject of equipment..  I assumed my officers wouldn't have blinked at some brass knucks, right?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> While we are on the subject of equipment..  I assumed my officers wouldn't have blinked at some brass knucks, right?



Not even in the bright sunlight of the Sahara.

I'm working on the equipment list and I came across a picture of the leopard camo pattern worn by _les paras_ in Algeria - thought you might like to take a peak.

(And no profanity in any language this time, *Barak*, I promise...  )

As I was reading through my three books on period uniforms (  ), I decided to add a homebrewed item for your purchasing pleasure. There are numerous references to French parachutists purchasing U.S. Airborne jump boots due to the fact that the (1) U.S. boots were very comfortable and wore well and (2) the French boots were not and didn't. With that in mind...

*Corcoran 10" paratrooper boots*
Weight: 5 lbs. Purchase DC: 12
Corcoran paratrooper boots are widely regarded as the most comfortable, best-fitting military boots available. These boots are a mastercraft item and provide a +1 to resist fatigue during forced marches and a +1 on Jump checks while landing during a paradrop.

Before your characters invest in a pair of Cocorans, keep in mind that you don't know if your company commander or platoon or squad leaders will accept a non-regulation uniform item just yet. Buy them now and take your chances, or wait and see if your CO is flexible - the choice is yours.

I'll have a completed list for you shortly.


----------



## Barak

Well, at this point in time, Normand really wouldn't do anything "out-of-the-system", so the boots are out.  I do figure that with the Endurance feat, and a decent jump skill, he should be ok anyway.  And don't worry, I do plan on him developing a backbone eventually.  It -is- why he joined the Legion, after all. 

A fun little fact..  Once in a while, I'll tell my wife (a non-gamer) about my character/game.  Usually, that result in a "oh, that's nice, honey".  This time, I got a "ohhh, that sounds interesting!"  Not that she'd wanna join or anything, but still.   Oh, and I finally figured a good translation for "lascars".  Misfits.  Will edit it in.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> A fun little fact..  Once in a while, I'll tell my wife (a non-gamer) about my character/game.  Usually, that result in a "oh, that's nice, honey".  This time, I got a "ohhh, that sounds interesting!"



 

Standard equipment for each character for your final training jump, the beginning of the first adventure:

steel helmet with net cover for camouflage
leopard-pattern camouflage smock and trousers
underwear and two pairs of socks
web belt and suspenders carrying - 
two double-magazine pouches (four box magazines total, 10 rounds per box magazine)
grenade pouch with two anti-personnel grenades
full canteen in holster
brown jump boots
combat knife in sheath
MAS-49/56 rifle with one box magazine, 10 rounds
If you’re interested, the specifics are the M1951 steel helmet, M 47/56 leopard-pattern camouflage, M1950 web belt and suspenders, M3 combat knife, M1952 canteen, and M1952 ‘ranger’ jump boots – yes, I’m having too much fun with the Osprey books. Stats for the MAS-49/56 are on p. 74 of _Weapons Locker_ - if you don't have the book, let me know and I'll post them for you.

You don’t have any unit insignia on your uniforms – you haven’t quite earned your jump wings or your final assignment to the 1st Foreign Parachute Regiment just yet.

Assuming the last training jump is successful, you’ll receive additional equipment before you’re deployed, but we have some ground to cover first before we need to worry about that...

I’m hoping that we can get one more player by the end of the week – if not, I’ll consider adding an NPC to your group until we can (maybe) add a fourth and final player. I had a feeling this game might be a tough sell – it’s an unusual premise, I admit. I’m open to suggestions on recruiting, by the way – I added a link to my signature on both the ENWorld and WotC forums, in the hopes that might attract some interest.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Equipment looks good. Let me get this right though. We have two grenades and 5 magazines (4 in pouches and one in the rifle) ? And is the M3 a combat knife or a survival knife (has stuff in the handle)? I'm more familiar with American, Russian and German equipment, not much on the French. Except maybe aircraft and their ordinance... But anyway. 

I thought Speed-Stick was supposed to join us, he's been on recently. Unless he's forgotten about us already...


----------



## Barak

I don't have access to the gun stats, so I'd like them posted, please.. 

Obviously, no hurry.  I don't really need them until I get to shoot something.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hope you don't mind Shaman, but since I have the book, I posted the stats for Barak. Also, pay no attention to what I said about the French equipment, after some light research, I realized those were old American gear. Silly me...

(from Weapons Locker)

MAS49/56 French 7.5mm Semiautomatic Rifle
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 box
Size: Large
Weight: 10lb.


----------



## Barak

Thanks, ShadowBloodMoon. 

I don't think our Shamanic leader plans for this to be a very long game. 


He tells us the game will start with a parachute jump, but the legionnaires didn't give us a parachute! 

I know, I know.  I'm just trying to be funny.

BTW, what kind of DC does a parachute jump entails?  I'm just wondering at our chances of making it unscathed.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> BTW, what kind of DC does a parachute jump entails?  I'm just wondering at our chances of making it unscathed.




A DC of 10 would spell disaster for Marcel. Haha, maybe Shaman is right, a nice hospital stay with a bunch of SAS nurses might be a great way to start his career in the Legion


----------



## Bobitron

BTW, Shaman, what about medical equipment for Marcel? Would I have to purchase it on my own, or will the Legion supply a medkit for me?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I don't think our Shamanic leader plans for this to be a very long game.
> 
> He tells us the game will start with a parachute jump, but the legionnaires didn't give us a parachute!



Well, there went my first little surprise...




			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind Shaman, but since I have the book, I posted the stats for Barak.



No worries - thanks!


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> BTW, what kind of DC does a parachute jump entails?  I'm just wondering at our chances of making it unscathed.



It's treated as jumping down from 20' - first make a Jump check (DC 15) to reduce the Reflex save DC by 1. A successful Tumble check (DC 15) reduces the Reflex save DC by 1 more. If a character makes successful Jump and Tumble checks, then the Reflex save is DC 10 - the character automatically takes 10 for no damage.

The character then makes a Reflex save (DC 10 +1 per ten feet fallen - so that's either DC 11 or 12, depending on the Jump check and Tumble check, if applicable); a successful save results in no damage rather than half damage.  Failing the Reflex score by less than 5 results in 2d6 nonlethal damage; failing it by 5 or more results in 1d6 lethal damage and 1d6 nonlethal damage.

Your chances of going **KERSPLAT!** are pretty thin. Unless your 'chute fails. You did listen closely when they taught you how to pack your parachute, right? Right?

 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> A DC of 10 would spell disaster for Marcel. Haha, maybe Shaman is right, a nice hospital stay with a bunch of SAS nurses might be a great way to start his career in the Legion



_Ah, l'amour!_




			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> BTW, Shaman, what about medical equipment for Marcel? Would I have to purchase it on my own, or will the Legion supply a medkit for me?



You will be supplied with it on later missions - for purposes of the first adventure, you're not carrying a first aid kit, however. (All will be made clear soon...)

BTW I'm thinking I'll give it through the weekend to find one more player, then we'll figure out something else if no one bites.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> You will be supplied with it on later missions - for purposes of the first adventure, you're not carrying a first aid kit, however. (All will be made clear soon...)
> 
> BTW I'm thinking I'll give it through the weekend to find one more player, then we'll figure out something else if no one bites.




Found a player. He's new to the rules, but I will help him through it.


----------



## знаток

*new character*

I'm interested in playing.  I'm working on the character as I post this.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing.  I'm working on the character as I post this.



Woo-hoo!


----------



## Barak

Yay!  Can hardly wait for this game to start.. 

Alright..  I have a decent chance of making the jump check..  Would need a 9, which is better than 50%.  My chances of making the tumble check are much lower, since I'd need a 15.  Which means I'd -probably- face a DC 11 reflex check.  So all in all, not -too- bad.  Especially since I have decent HPs.


----------



## знаток

Vidal Gaspard has moved.  
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=114109


----------



## знаток

Alright, I have some questions.  First, my character will be done tonight, but I'll try to post what I have this morning.  

1.  Are action points intentionally restricted?  It doesn't match the rules.  
2.  Are Appraise and Use Rope trained-only skills?
3.  mild concern: Combat jumping technique and equipment, at least in the US, has not really changed much since WWII.  Given that, there is typically only about 1 serious injury (i.e. broken ankle or leg or moderate to severe concussion) in about 500-1000 jumpers.  Dying as a result of a combat-style jump is less likely than dying in a car accident nowadays, and I've never heard of it happening on a normal landing, only in water landings, trouble in the door or upon exiting, 'chute failure (caused either by mechanical or packing faults or conflict with other jumpers and airspace once it's deployed), etc.  Once the 'chute is open, the worries are typically over for a well-trained paratrooper.  What I'm saying is landing is the easy part.  Your system for determining injuries upon landing may work out - I'll have to see it in action - but it seems right now that 4 or 5 or 6 chances in twenty to take damage from it is unrealistic.  Again, I can't speak for the French training or equipment, but I imagine it doesn't differ much from ours.   

P.S.  Corcoran's may have been the bomb in the 40s and 50s, but compared to today's boots and shoes, they're pretty uncomfortable, and you can upgrade that to terribly uncomfortable when you're talking about extended use such as a lengthy march.  But those guys were tough and unspoiled.     I appreciate their presence in the campaign though.  I've spent seven years in them and have grown pretty attached.

P.P.S.  I'm very excited too.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Alright..  I have a decent chance of making the jump check..  Would need a 9, which is better than 50%.  My chances of making the tumble check are much lower, since I'd need a 15.  Which means I'd -probably- face a DC 11 reflex check.  So all in all, not -too- bad.  Especially since I have decent HPs.



Tumble in a trained-only skill, so you'll just have to make the Jump check then the Reflex save for Normand to land safely. In any case a hard landing is unlikely to kill you, just knock you around a bit.

The mechanic is based on one detailed by Rich Redman, one of the designers of d20 _Modern_ - he suggested the Jump check and also said that Pilot and the Aircraft Operations (parachute) feat are required for parachuting. Since parachuting and flying a Cessna are two very different things, and your characters aren't operating parafoils, I thought that seemed excessive and trimmed it down a bit. The mechanic relies on the existing falling rules as well - the 20' drop came from conversations with my uncle and my father-in-law, paratroopers who saw service in Europe and Asia respectively.

I'm going to post a couple of other house rules, including the paradrop rules, later. I've got one for suppressing fire (making it a special attack for characters without the Suppressing Fire feat from _Ultramodern Firearms_), a vehicle acceleration rule I picked up, and the Cool check, another Rich Redman joint from his "Notes from the Bunker" article series on the d20 _Modern_ website at WotC.


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Equipment looks good. Let me get this right though. We have two grenades and 5 magazines (4 in pouches and one in the rifle) ? And is the M3 a combat knife or a survival knife (has stuff in the handle)?...Also, pay no attention to what I said about the French equipment, after some light research, I realized those were old American gear. Silly me...



Correct on the ammunition: five box mags totalling 50 rounds, two grenades, and a combat knife (the kind without the compass, matches, and secret decoder ring).

The web gear and combat knife are of American manufacture - the rest is French-made. Other units of the French army made extensive use of U.S. equipment - expect to see M1 Garands among both sector troops and the _fellaghas_ (the ALN fighters), for example - and nearly all of your transport will be American surplus - jeeps, Dodge weapons carriers (known as the PowerWagon in its civilian incarnation, one of the all-time great 4x4 trucks), deuce-and-a-halfs, halftracks, and C-47s, when you're not being dropped from Nordstars, of course.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Alright, I have some questions.  First, my character will be done tonight, but I'll try to post what I have this morning.
> 
> 1.  Are action points intentionally restricted?  It doesn't match the rules.
> 2.  Are Appraise and Use Rope trained-only skills?
> 3.  mild concern: Combat jumping technique and equipment, at least in the US, has not really changed much since WWII.  Given that, there is typically only about 1 serious injury (i.e. broken ankle or leg or moderate to severe concussion) in about 500-1000 jumpers.  Dying as a result of a combat-style jump is less likely than dying in a car accident nowadays, and I've never heard of it happening on a normal landing, only in water landings, trouble in the door or upon exiting, 'chute failure (caused either by mechanical or packing faults or conflict with other jumpers and airspace once it's deployed), etc.  Once the 'chute is open, the worries are typically over for a well-trained paratrooper.  What I'm saying is landing is the easy part.  Your system for determining injuries upon landing may work out - I'll have to see it in action - but it seems right now that 4 or 5 or 6 chances in twenty to take damage from it is unrealistic.  Again, I can't speak for the French training or equipment, but I imagine it doesn't differ much from ours.
> 
> P.S.  Corcoran's may have been the bomb in the 40s and 50s, but compared to today's boots and shoes, they're pretty uncomfortable, and you can upgrade that to terribly uncomfortable when you're talking about extended use such as a lengthy march.  But those guys were tough and unspoiled.     I appreciate their presence in the campaign though.  I've spent seven years in them and have grown pretty attached.
> 
> P.P.S.  I'm very excited too.



First, welcome aboard! We seem to have a well-rounded group of both players and characters, which is awesome.   

I'll cover your questions in order for simplicity's sake.

1. Yes, the number is lower than you would normally have for a 2nd level character. It represents the idea that you character has already escaped a few tought scrapes and used some of his "luck," as it were, to get where he is today. Put another way, you used all but one action point getting from first to second level. 

It's intended as a balancing measure. I hope that clarifies things a bit.

2. No - both skills can be used untrained per the System Reference Document.

3. In order to suffer a serious injury using my homebrewed jump rules, you have to fail your Reflex save pretty badly, and if you spend an Action Point on the save you basically reduce your chances of serious injury to about 10% at worst - that may be higher than the statistical average, but it seems reasonable for adding an element of derring-do to our adventure game. The most likely consequence of failure is getting the wind knocked out of you (nonlethal damage that heals relatively quickly).

I applied the same game-logic to 'chute failure - would it add anything to the game to be told your character's primary and secondary both failed? In my humble opinion, not really. In the spirit of adventure, manage the landing is all I ask... 

This is my first attempt at using this system - I've playtested it with a couple of different characters for myself, but if it doesn't seem to work after our first adventure, you won't have to ask me to revisit it, 'cause I'll already be tweaking away before your next drop. (Your characters are guaranteed at least two, by the way...  )

4. The Corcorans are statted not to simulate their actual performance so much as the way they were preceived by those who wore them (and perhaps more importantly, those who didn't have them and wanted them). Good boots are like gold to any soldier, and the quality of the Corcs was so far above most of what was out there at the time that they developed a healthy reputation for comfort and durability. The mastercraft benefits are meant to reflect that reputation, much the way some of the mastercraft weapons in the core rules are based more on reputation than on quantifiable, discrete measures of performance. It's a bit of myth-making for the game in which I hope you'll indulge me.

I'll post the collected house rules in this thread today and start the actual game thread on Saturday (  ). I will also create a thread in the Rogues gallery for the character sheets.

Game on! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Bobitron

Awesome! I will add equipment to Marcel later today, and I'll be ready to rock.


----------



## Barak

First, my thoughts on the questions posed, for what they're worth. 

The parachute thing.  The main "problem" here is..  What, in game terms, constitute a trained-paratrooper?  Is it someone who maxed out jump and tumble?  And, more importantly, what level is that person?  A 1st level maxed out paratrooper of average Str and Dex would have at a minimum +2 jump and tumble skill (that's assuming they are both cross-class and a Ref save of +0 (assuming a bad Ref save class).  So yeah, chances of doing a bad jump are semi-good.  But if we take a 3rd level character, assume a Str and Dex of 12 (not really superhuman), and maxed-out -class- skills, we jump to +7 to both skills, which reduces chances of injury greatly.  And we haven't figured out any feats/occupations that might make those go higher, not unlikely for a "pro" paratrooper.

About the boots.  Add to what The Shaman has said that while the corcs might not be all that nice, how do they compare to -regular- boots?  I'd assume (perhaps wrongly) that the other boots were even worse, yet they give no penalty.  Therefore, it makes some sense to give the corcs a bonus. 

As for the group..  First all, I'm -very- glad to see that last character sheet.  I was starting to worry that we'd all die before even being fired upon, lost in the desert or something, and unable to find sand in our boots. 

Also, despite the legion's reputation, I'm very glad that we have no psycho killer in there either.  Heck, as far as I can tell, Normand was the only one to even have a brush with any criminal element, and he didn't like it..  I didn't fancy having some dude with us who wanted to torture puppies at every step..


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Also, despite the legion's reputation, I'm very glad that we have no psycho killer in there either.  Heck, as far as I can tell, Normand was the only one to even have a brush with any criminal element, and he didn't like it..  I didn't fancy having some dude with us who wanted to torture puppies at every step..




Haha, I was considering playing a pretty rough character at first, but steered myself away.


----------



## The Shaman

The Rogues Gallery character thread is up here - please cut and paste your characters into this thread.

The...site...is...working...very...slow...ly...for...me...today - I'll try to get the houserules posted by the end of the day, but it's literally taking me more than five minutes to even get a thread to open, let along post anything, so please be patient. Hopefully the site admins will figure out the problem.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Posted mine, just wanted to let you know I edited the background per our discussion.


----------



## знаток

I'm very satisfied with everyone's responses to my questions.  And please know that I meant no criticism at all about the Corcorans.  I know their history well and appreciate them fully.  As for the jump/landing stuff, I'm comfortable with the system.  As you implied, Shaman, I'm confident you won't let us get ripped off.  My completed character should be posted by morning.


----------



## The Shaman

*House Rules Compendium*

*House Rules Compendium*
The following house rules will be used in _Wing and Sword_. Please feel free to ask for clarification of any of these house rules at any time before or during play.

*Parachuting*
Parachuting is treated as jumping down from 20' - first make a Jump check (DC 15) to reduce the Reflex save DC by 1. A successful Tumble check (DC 15) reduces the Reflex save DC by 1 more. If a character makes successful Jump and Tumble checks, then the Reflex save is DC 10 - the character automatically takes 10 for no damage.

The character then makes a Reflex save (DC 10 +1 per ten feet fallen - so that's either DC 11 or 12, depending on the Jump check and Tumble check, if applicable); a successful save results in no damage rather than half damage. Failing the Reflex score by 5 or less results in 2d6 nonlethal damage; failing it by more than 5 results in 1d6 lethal damage and 1d6 nonlethal damage.

*Suppression Fire* (adapted from Charles Rice’s _Ultramodern Firearms_)
Suppression fire, also called “covering fire,” is used to pin down an enemy and disrupt his ability to move or attack. Suppressing fire is a special attack.

To perform suppressing fire, a character must use a semiautomatic or automatic ranged weapon. The character targets an area equal to or greater than 30’ away. The character threatens that square until the beginning of his next turn. This requires the expenditure of 5 bullets.

Any character starting in or moving into, out of, or through the threatened square provokes an attack of opportunity and must make a Cool check (qv). Attacks of opportunity incur a -4 circumstance modifier to hit unless the character has the Suppressive Fire feat.

*Cool Checks* (adapted from Rich Redman’s article _Cool under Fire_ from the “Notes from the Bunker” series)
This rules variant requires each combatant to make a "cool check" at GM’s discretion during combat and other dangerous encounters – likely instances requiring Cool checks include taking damage from melee or ranged weapons, coming under suppression fire, or performing an activity which requires multiple skill checks to complete (such as climbing a high cliff). Any time a GM decides that a life-or-death situation requires characters to act in initiative order, Cool checks may occur. The system applies to GM characters as well as to heroes, since they too can suffer the effects of losing their cool.

_Making Cool Checks_
To make a cool check, roll 1d20 and add your hero's total Will saving throw bonus and the modifiers for his starting occupation and the situation (see tables below). The DC for a cool check is always 15. Characters cannot take 10 or 20 on cool checks -- if they could, the situation wouldn't be tense enough to merit one in the first place. A hero may spend action points on a cool check, and the usual rules for spending action points apply.

_Succeeding on Cool Checks_
Any hero who succeeds on a cool check can act normally for that round. Additional benefits apply for success by a significant margin. The following benefits seem appropriate.

Success by a margin of 5 to 10 grants the hero a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and cool checks until her next action. 

Success by a margin of 10 or more grants her the same morale bonus as above and also grants the same bonus to each of her allies within 30 feet. This bonus lasts until the successful hero's next action.

As noted below, however, the cumulative penalty for each successive round ensures that she will fail eventually if the combat continues long enough. The consequences for failure warrant caution even from those who succeed in keeping their cool.

_Failing Cool Checks_
The consequences of failing a cool check depend on how badly the character fails. See the Character Condition Summary in Chapter Five: Combat of the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game for explanations of the conditions mentioned below.

Failure by a margin of 5 or less means the hero is stunned for 1 round. 

Failure by a margin of 5 to 10 means the character is shaken, and the -2 penalty for that condition applies to subsequent cool checks as well. Such a character remains shaken until he succeeds at a cool check (see Succeeding at Cool Checks, above), fails a cool check by 10 or more (see below), or the encounter ends. 

Failure by a margin of 10 or more means the character is panicked. If he can move far enough in a single round to be out of sight of the combat, he flees. Otherwise, he moves behind the nearest source of total cover (GM's decision) and cowers. The character continues to make cool checks every round but suffers no consequences for additional failures. 

_Recovering your Cool_
At the end of an encounter, every surviving and conscious character makes a final cool check. Those who succeed can act normally; those who fail become fatigued. (See the Character Condition Summary in Chapter Five: Combat of the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game for an explanation of this condition.)



		Code:
	

Cool Check Modifiers from Starting Occupations
Occupation 	Modifier
Academic	-2
Adventurer	+1
Athlete	+1
Blue Collar	+1
Celebrity	-2
Creative	-2
Criminal	+2
Dilettante	-2
Doctor	+2
Emergency Services	+2
Entrepreneur	+1
Investigative	+1
Law Enforcement	+3
Military	+3
Religious	+1
Rural	+0
Student	-2
Technician	+0
White Collar	-1




		Code:
	

Cool Check Modifiers from Events and Conditions
Event or Condition	Modifier
Each round of combat after the first (cumulative)	-1
Taking damage since your last action	...
...1-5 points	-1
...6-10 points	-2
...Enough to force a massive damage check	-3
Opponents used explosives since your last action	-2
Opponents used fire (white phosphorous, flame thrower, etc.) since your last action	-2
Opponents outnumber heroes	-1
Opponents have automatic weapons and heroes don't	-1
One or more opponents acted in the surprise round	-1
Each ally rendered unconscious, disabled, or dying since your last action	-2
Each ally panicked or cowering since your last action	-1
Each ally pinned since your last action	-1
A successful Intimidate check against you	-1
Heroes outnumber opponents	+1
Heroes have automatic weapons and opponent's don't	+1
One or more heroes acted on the surprise round	+1
Each opponent rendered unconscious, disabled, or dying since your last action	+2
Each opponent panicked or cowering since your last action	+1
Each opponent pinned since your last action	+1

Because of the first entry on this table (the cumulative penalty for each round of combat after the first), everyone will eventually fail a cool check. That's pretty realistic.

*Vehicle Acceleration*
From a standing start a vehicle may move up to one-quarter its maximum speed on the first round, one-half its maximum speed on the second round, and maximum speed on the third and subsequent rounds.

If a vehicle in motion is operated at less than half-speed, the vehicle may increase its speed by one-quarter its maximum speed on the next round and may move at maximum speed each round thereafter until its speed drop to less than one-half maximum.


----------



## знаток

Barak said:
			
		

> First, my thoughts on the questions posed, for what they're worth.
> 
> The parachute thing.  The main "problem" here is..  What, in game terms, constitute a trained-paratrooper?  Is it someone who maxed out jump and tumble?  And, more importantly, what level is that person?  And we haven't figured out any feats/occupations that might make those go higher, not unlikely for a "pro" paratrooper.




Good point.  I guess I wasn't really thinking of it that way.  In reality, there's a very good chance that someone untrained in Parachute Landing Falls (PLFs) would suffer a serious injury, maybe 25-40%, and probably more like 60-75% that they would sustain some type of injury.  The training is intensive though, and pre-paratroopers typically do many, many simulated jumps from 5 to 10 ft platforms.  Before any proficiency jump, a paratrooper performs at least three practice PLFs from a platform, and the impact of these is typically greater than the one experienced during an actual jump.  Rarely do you land coming straight down.  So if any adjustments should be made, it should not be to the risk of the action, but to the competency of the characters performing it as a result of training.  But alas, this is not a game about parachuting, so let's not worry about it too much.  I just like talking about it.   

Shaman - Is my desire to be the communications guy feasible?  If not, my skills will probably change.


----------



## Barak

> Good point. I guess I wasn't really thinking of it that way




Hey, I do that all the time..  That's one of the big problem of any class-based system.  No matter the background, characters of low levels cannot be experts at -anything-.  I often have to remind myself of that.  

As for the cool system.  If I got it, Normand would have a cool modifier of +1 (+1 occupation), correct?

Will post my character in the rogue's gallery right after this.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Shaman - Is my desire to be the communications guy feasible?  If not, my skills will probably change.



This is as good a time as any to give you a brief look at the platoon structure of the 1er REP.

The platoon consists of three sections (squads). The section is broken down into two groups (fire teams), the LMG team and the assault (_choc_, 'shock') team. The LMG team consists of a team leader (_caporal-chef_, 'corporal'), gunner (_tireur_), ammo carrier (_pourvoyeur_), and a rifleman (_grenadier-voltigeur_). The team leader carries a MAT-49 SMG, the gunner the AAT-52 LMG, and the others the MAS-49/56 rifle. The assault team consists of a team leader and three _grenadier-voltiguers_, all armed with MAT-49s. The section leader (_chef de groupe_) is a sergeant who is accompanied by a radioman (who is literally called the 'radio').

Three sections plus an HQ section consisting of the platoon leader (usually a lieutenant), platoon sergeant (sergeant or warrant officer, _adjutant_), 'radio,' _tireur_, _pourvoyeur_, and _grenadier-voltigeur_ make up a platoon.

Now as far as being the commo guy: I wrote first two adventures around the idea that the four characters are the _grenadier-voltigeurs_ in a section assault team. Your character could definitely be the section radio instead, however. Bear in mind that you will need to be glued to the sergeant's hip - I can definitely make the encounters work this way, so that's not an issue for me, but it may cut into some of your personal heroics while providing interesting opportunities for roleplay. Are you up for that?


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> No matter the background, characters of low levels cannot be experts at -anything-.  I often have to remind myself of that.
> 
> As for the cool system.  If I got it, Normand would have a cool modifier of +1 (+1 occupation), correct?



Good point, *Barak* - I think of the player characters as 'nascent heroes,' a full cut-above the unwashed masses in terms of potential but with a steep hill to climb before they fully realize that promise.

In this case, your characters are about to make their final training jump, and I don't think I'll be giving away too many details if I mention that there's a better than average chance it will also be their first combat jump as well. They have completed the training that *знаток* describes - hence the required rank in Jump - but there is still a difference between a practice jump and the real deal. The margin of error is a little greater, though not overwhelming IMHO, particularly by d20 game standards. (There are more dangerous CR 2 traps in the 3.5 _DMG_ than these paradrop rules.)

Coming back to the idea of class-based mechanics, in all likelihood by the time you make your second combat jump, you characters will have added at least a level, maybe two, meaning possibly more ranks in Jump, a better Reflex save, and possibly an attribute bump, further reducing the risk of a hard landing and an injury - and if the worst happens, you have a more hit points. And as always, Action Points are your friend...

We'll try it out and see how it works - if necessary, I'm more than happy to make an adjustment on the fly. Based on my playtests, I don't anticipate any serious problems.

As an aside, I do have you all thinking about it, which is what your characters would be doing as well, so I've achieved at least one of my goals already...   

Yes, Normand has a +1 to his Cool checks for the Athlete starting occupation.


----------



## Bobitron

Everything looks awesome. Now that everyone has the characters wrapped up, when do you expect we can start? I'm a bit anxious 

I appreciate all the work you're putting into this, Shaman. It puts some a couple of the other games I've played into sharp contrast


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Everything looks awesome. Now that everyone has the characters wrapped up, when do you expect we can start? I'm a bit anxious



I have some honey-dos to finish for my SO, but I should have the game thread up Saturday evening, Sunday morning at the latest.


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I appreciate all the work you're putting into this, Shaman.



My pleasure. I hope the game creates a believable illusion AND provides plenty of action and adventure.

Speaking of prep, I posted a list of books and films on the first page of the thread, and I'm starting to flesh out the glossary. If I use a French word or phrase for flavor, I will try to add it to the glossary so you can look it up if you're not sure what it means (or in case I completely muck it up, for *Barak*'s benefit to know what I was trying to say...my French is quite rusty, and wasn't very good when it was shiny and new, either).


----------



## Barak

Heh you think you have a problem with your french being rusty.  Look at my situation.

I'm a native french speaker, who now speaks french about 20 minutes/week (when I call my mom) playing a character who solely speaks french, but in english.  With many expressions and slang being untranslatable, it makes thing very weird.

For a purely statistical view of character goals..  Depending on how the game develops, I am seriously considering the advanced career of soldier.  I think it would make sense considering the game.  Just figured I'd let you know, as I know I prefer, as a DM, if my players let me know of prestige classes or what-not they may be considering.


----------



## The Shaman

*THE GAME THREAD IS UP!: *_Wing and Sword: Chat et Souris_

*Important note:* Please remember to use the Vacuum Elemental dice roller. When called upon to make a check, it would be helpful if you could link your database page with the results - for example:

Jump check: 22
Reflex save: 8 + 6 for 1 AP = 14
Spot check: 16

If you're having any problems using the dice roller or linking to the database, please let me know.

(BTW, gotta love those Action Points!)

For those of you who haven't played in a play-by-post game, there is a "training manual" with advice on posting in the game thread that you might find helpful - the manual was originally created by *Luris Blear*, a Game Master for the WotC "d20 Modern Games" board. The section on "narrative posting" offers good advice, IMHO. If you have questions, please don't hesitate to ask, but please remember to post all out-of-character conversation in THIS thread, not the game thread, which should be limited to in-character interaction as much as possible.


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Depending on how the game develops, I am seriously considering the advanced career of soldier.  I think it would make sense considering the game.  Just figured I'd let you know, as I know I prefer, as a DM, if my players let me know of prestige classes or what-not they may be considering.



Thank you - I appreciate that.

I plan on asking everyone at the end of the first adventure - gives everyone a chance to get a feel for their character and the game, IMX. This doesn't mean you have to commit to one until you're ready, but it does give me some idea of how you see the character developing.

In the meantime though, the _bled_ awaits...

*GAME ON!*


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Now as far as being the commo guy: I wrote first two adventures around the idea that the four characters are the _grenadier-voltigeurs_ in a section assault team. Your character could definitely be the section radio instead, however. Bear in mind that you will need to be glued to the sergeant's hip - I can definitely make the encounters work this way, so that's not an issue for me, but it may cut into some of your personal heroics while providing interesting opportunities for roleplay. Are you up for that?




I'm up for it, given that you believe my skills reflect the proficiency and that Vidal won't suffer any advancement handicaps or be frequently separated from the squad.  I don't want to be playing a separate mission, if you know what I mean.  If that's all cool, consider this my affirmative answer.


----------



## Barak

Hmm..  The dice roller thingie doesn't seem to work for me.  Do I need a user name or something?  

As an aside, what's the coding to imbed a link into something else?

Will post when able to do the rolling. 

Edit: fixed all problems. 

Hmm.  We decide wether or not to use an action point after we roll, right?  So..  Oh yeah, with the database thing, it'll show.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Important note: Please remember to use the Vacuum Elemental dice roller. When called upon to make a check, it would be helpful if you could link your database page with the results - for example:
> 
> Jump check: 22
> Reflex save: 8 + 6 for 1 AP = 14
> Spot check: 16
> 
> If you're having any problems using the dice roller or linking to the database, please let me know.
> 
> *



*

Just checking to see how this rolling thing works...

Marcel rolls for Jump check

http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Marcel#142469

EDIT: I can't use the slick little link thing from home, my buttons are broken with this browser for some reason.*


----------



## Barak

Dunno nothing 'bout buttons, I do it long-hand..

replace the { with the actual brackets (basically a { without using the shift key.

{url=link address}whatever you want it to be, the number in this case{/url}

that will give you whatever you want it to be, the number in this case
but clicking on it will send ya to the link.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Dunno nothing 'bout buttons, I do it long-hand..
> 
> replace the { with the actual brackets (basically a { without using the shift key.
> 
> {url=link address}whatever you want it to be, the number in this case{/url}
> 
> that will give you whatever you want it to be, the number in this case
> but clicking on it will send ya to the link.




Thanks! I'll try that next time


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I'm up for it, given that you believe my skills reflect the proficiency and that Vidal won't suffer any advancement handicaps or be frequently separated from the squad.  I don't want to be playing a separate mission, if you know what I mean.  If that's all cool, consider this my affirmative answer.



Cool...this will be a new wrinkle...heh-heh-heh...

One of the really cool things about play-by-post is that unlike tabletop games, if one player is doing something separately from the others, it's still easy to manage since everything takes place 'simultaneously' - you don't have three other players sitting around waiting for 'their turn.' That said, don't worry, you *will not* be off on your own adventures - this is easy enough to work in, and adds an interesting element to the game for me as GM.

On your equipment list drop the MAS-49/56 rifle and ammo and replace it with the M50 pistol plus 4 box mags instead - stats are as follows:
M50 9mm semi-auto pistol
Dmg: 2d6 - Critical: 20
Rng: 30
RoF: S
Mag: 9 box
Wt: 2 lb.

Also add one Motorola SRC-300 radio - the only relevant stat for now is:
Wt: 24 lb.

On later missions you'll be carrying an M-1 carbine as well, but since this is 'just' a training jump and speed is of the essence...

Speaking of the mission...

EXCELLENT FIRST POSTS!    As soon as *знаток* posts his numbers, I'll let you know what you see on the way down...

Sounds like all of the posting difficulties worked themselves out - *shadowbloodmoon* had a hot streak right from the giddyup, which is always fun.


----------



## Barak

> EXCELLENT FIRST POSTS!  As soon as знаток posts his numbers, I'll let you know what you see on the way down...




Bah.  I can already -tell- you what Normand saw.  The inside of his eyelids!  I guess he was scared or something, and closed his eyes.  Only way to explain a spot check of 4 

Good thing we had those hero points, eh Bobitron?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

*Language text*

I was going to ask, did you want us to have a different color for when we speak another language? I was going to use color anyway, but didn't want to have to differentiate in the middle of one of Pyotr's sentences. I was thinking something like:

Russian
German
French

Just thought I'd ask. I know there may not be much chance for him to use his native or German, but just in case...


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Good thing we had those hero points, eh Bobitron?




Agree with that! Marcel is a fan of nurses, but doesn't want to see the inside of the hospital if he can avoid it. I had a fear of rolling a one after adding the die, but it all worked out OK.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I was going to ask, did you want us to have a different color for when we speak another language? I was going to use color anyway, but didn't want to have to differentiate in the middle of one of Pyotr's sentences. I was thinking something like:
> 
> Russian
> German
> French
> 
> Just thought I'd ask. I know there may not be much chance for him to use his native or German, but just in case...



That's a great idea! Sure, go ahead.

Germans enlisted heavily in the Legion after the war - lots of ex-_Wehrmacht_ guys joined up. The NPCs in the game reflect this - 'nuff said.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Barak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing we had those hero points, eh Bobitron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with that! Marcel is a fan of nurses, but doesn't want to see the inside of the hospital if he can avoid it. I had a fear of rolling a one after adding the die, but it all worked out OK.
Click to expand...


APs are your friend.

Told you you had nothing very little to worry about!


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Agree with that! Marcel is a fan of nurses, but doesn't want to see the inside of the hospital if he can avoid it. I had a fear of rolling a one after adding the die, but it all worked out OK.




Not for Vidal...
Better get your kit out.


----------



## Barak

About languages..  For simplicity's sake, shouldn't we use colors for all languages -but- french?  The bulk of the talking will probably be done in french..  So using the default color would probably be easier, no?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> About languages..  For simplicity's sake, shouldn't we use colors for all languages -but- french?  The bulk of the talking will probably be done in french..  So using the default color would probably be easier, no?



I like to use color for any speech to make it easy to differentiate between something a character says and something s/he thinks - it also makes it easier to go back and find something that was said rather than trying to pick it out of paragraphs of similar text.

I post speech in other languages thus: <Spanish> "The road to San Miguel is not open, _señor_."

We could use standard colors for different languages if there is a consensus among the players - the only color I would reserve is blue as I use that for web links, such as the camo pattern or "_Le Boudin_."

I'm open to suggestions.

*знаток*, yes, I didn't mean to suggest that the Tumble check wasn't allowed - I assumed everyone knew to take it if it applied to their character. I'll be more complete with my wording in the future.


----------



## Bobitron

I also plan on using color (Yellow Green) whenever Marcel speaks. I don't really care what happens with language, not too important to me. I think using a tag like Shaman demonstrated might be better than having to look at a key to see what language a person is speaking.


----------



## Barak

Heh it doesn't matter much to me anyway, Normand only understands french..  Is that color red?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Is that color red?



I use brown for the spoken word.

Red is a little too red for me to read comfortably in large blocks.


----------



## знаток

I concur with all.  See?  We weren't wrong to be so excited.  This is a blast!  Thanks a lot Shaman.


----------



## Barak

man, I'd never have guessed this was brown.  Oh well.  Normand doesn't speak very much anyway. 

I apologize for the rather bland post, I just didn't have -too- much to do, and I sorta expect we are about to get attacked or something, and didn't want to go too far.  I hate editing stuff out of game posts.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I apologize for the rather bland post, I just didn't have -too- much to do, and I sorta expect we are about to get attacked or something, and didn't want to go too far.  I hate editing stuff out of game posts.



All the posts have been great so far! No worries.

I apologize if it doesn't feel like your characters are the "stars" of the show. I'm trying to capture the feel of being the low-rung on the military totem pole while providing both action and the opportunity for individual heroics that make up d20 _Modern_. This will get easier as the game goes on, so I hope you'll be patient as we develop your characters though their experience.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> All the posts have been great so far! No worries.
> 
> I apologize if it doesn't feel like your characters are the "stars" of the show. I'm trying to capture the feel of being the low-rung on the military totem pole while providing both action and the opportunity for individual heroics that make up d20 _Modern_. This will get easier as the game goes on, so I hope you'll be patient as we develop your characters though their experience.




Seems the perfect way of handling it to me.  IMO, it's always very difficult to run a military campaign because the individuality factor is theoretically all but squashed.  Also, I think character development is what this game is all about.  There's not supposed to be a single end goal, is there?  I think it's been a great job by everyone!  This is my first pbp, and I'm having great fun.


----------



## Barak

Well..  If I wanted a character who was the star of the show, I wouldn't have made one like Normand anyway..  I mean, the guy tries to be the wallflower.   Too bad he doesn't have much hide/move silently. 

Edit: Darn.  Apparently Normand decided it -was- a training exercise, and started doing jumping jacks or something.  Rolled a -1- on my hide check :/

Oh, and I noticed something kinda weird about cool checks, at least as they relate to Normand.  Since Soldier (the class) also has bad will saves, if he becomes a soldier instead of staying with Strong Hero, his cool would be _worse_.  I thought soldiers kept their cool?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> IMO, it's always very difficult to run a military campaign because the individuality factor is theoretically all but squashed.



I agree - that's one of the reasons I wanted to try this, to see if I could balance verisimilitude with adventure.


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> I think it's been a great job by everyone!  This is my first pbp, and I'm having great fun.



I'm glad this is working out.

Interesting (to me, anyway) factoid: Your first adventure - a training mission that becomes a potentially hostile encounter - is based on an actual incident during the Algerian war. Given that Algeria was home to the Legion and other French army units, it was rather inevitable that trainees would find themselves in contact with _fellouze_. The RL incident didn't involved _paras_ but it did involve a Legion unit.


----------



## Barak

It -is- going very well. 

So...  Is Normand going first?   Sucks to "waste" a high roll, since I'll most likely end up delaying my action! 

Just to clarify..  Normand is about 210 feet away from the "stranger", right?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> So...  Is Normand going first?   Sucks to "waste" a high roll, since I'll most likely end up delaying my action!



Must be those quick boxer's reflexes!

Don't forget to make a Spot check in your turn to locate the Arab, if that's what you choose to do, of course.


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Just to clarify..  Normand is about 210 feet away from the "stranger", right?



Call it 200' (40 spaces) - that's the third range increment for the MAS-49/56 (80' increment), which works out to a -4 to hit.


----------



## Bobitron

Hi Shaman! Would you prefer we post in order of initiative?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hi Shaman! Would you prefer we post in order of initiative?



That's a good idea - otherwise it might get a little too confusing with so many NPCs acting as well.

Vidal acts in the surprise round then Normand will take his turn and we'll proceed from there.


----------



## The Shaman

Did everyone survive the server change-over?


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Did everyone survive the server change-over?




Sorry for the delay my pseudo-comrades.  I got caught up in Inauguration events.  I suspect the server change-over is the reason things are comparatively lightning fast now.  Is it just me?


----------



## знаток

Also, my alert emails for thread subscriptions are working for the first time now.


----------



## Bobitron

Everything seems great! Much improved.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Everything seems great! Much improved.



The new server is so fast everything on my screen is _blue-shifted_ from the acceleration! Damn you, Christian Doppler!



There are a few glitches still: check out the announcement regarding dropped posts - it's happened to me a few times already. Overall this is much, much better, though.

Hopefully *Barak* and *shadowbloodmoon* will check in over the next couple of days. We're ready to start the first combat round, and Normand is up...

By the way, nice shootin', *знаток*!


----------



## Barak

Yup, I'm here!  Sorry for the delay.  I usually check pretty often, but hadn't really checked in lately due to the server thingie.  I'm back now!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm here!  Sorry for the delay.  I usually check pretty often, but hadn't really checked in lately due to the server thingie.  I'm back now!



No worries!

*Barak*, would you mind penning a quick update to the first page of the IC thread (post #17)? I'd just like to keep up the continuity so I can turn this into a story hour later on.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm here... I've just been waiting for my turn in the initiative count....


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Barak, would you mind penning a quick update to the first page of the IC thread (post #17)? I'd just like to keep up the continuity so I can turn this into a story hour later on.




Done.  By the way..  Any idea as to how to make Cool check make sense with the advanced class of Soldier as of yet?  It's not really in a hurry, but I'm curious.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I'm here... I've just been waiting for my turn in the initiative count....



Sorry, you kinda got hosed by a bad roll this time around.

 :\ 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> By the way..  Any idea as to how to make Cool check make sense with the advanced class of Soldier as of yet?  It's not really in a hurry, but I'm curious.



I'm still digesting this one - I'll let you know.


----------



## Barak

Now, this won't happrn at the very least two levels from now, so take it for what it's worth..

At the very least, I'd give the character the difference between their current occupation bonus and the military bonus.

And darn!  That fool had an AC better than 13!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> And darn!  That fool had an AC better than 13!



Well, assuming that he has Ordinary stats and no class bump to Defense, you would need to beat at least DC 12 (base 10, +2 for running), and you had a -2 for range.

Of course, he may not be all that Ordinary, either.


----------



## Barak

Errr..  I -did- calculate that -2 for range in my to-hit..  without that it would have been a 15.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Errr..  I -did- calculate that -2 for range in my to-hit..  without that it would have been a 15.



When I read the database it shows the combined ranged BAB mod and -2 circumstance modifier as 0, rather than +2 and -2. I thought that looked odd...

Either way, you didn't hit - I don't know if that's any comfort to you or not...


----------



## Barak

the shaman said:
			
		

> When I read the database it shows the combined ranged BAB mod and -2 circumstance modifier as 0, rather than +2 and -2. I thought that looked odd...




Not sure what you mean..   Normand has a +2 to-hit with the rifle, but had a -2 to-hit due to range, so I inputed 0 for a modifier.  Rolled a 13.  And missed. 

I'm not overly concerned, there's lots of NPCs for the stranger to kill.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean..   Normand has a +2 to-hit with the rifle, but had a -2 to-hit due to range, so I inputed 0 for a modifier.  Rolled a 13.  And missed.



I thought you could type "+2 -2" in the Modifiers box on the dice roller and it would display them side-by-side rather than as the sum of both, but I was mistaken - that would be a nice feature for the next version, so you could see each modifier rather than just their sum.


----------



## Barak

Well I dunno..  I didn't even try such a thing, I just inputed 0 to begin with.  It's ok.  My experience as a DM tells me that it's better not to hit when there's a lot of allies and few enemies anyway.  People tend to fire at the people who hit them.


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry, *знаток*, I didn't mean to skip over Vidal's initiative count. It just made the narrative flow to include the other legionnaires at that moment.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Sorry, *знаток*, I didn't mean to skip over Vidal's initiative count. It just made the narrative flow to include the other legionnaires at that moment.




No problem at all.  As you can see, I didn't have huge plans for that round.  I'm pretty satisfied with my surprise action.


----------



## Barak

Thanks for the reminder, Shaman!

I had a feeling that 14 might be close, yet not a hit.  But with my limited experience with APs, I had forgotten about it.  I edited my post to add a d6 roll to the to-hit..  It's now a 20, yay!


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Pyotr had been listening to Duval interrogate their new prisoner. Though he had seen worse done by the Germans as well as his own people, he still couldn't shake the queasiness of it. It was one thing to shoot a man, quite another to make him continue to deal with the pain of it. Shaking his head, Pyotr returned to scanning the area.



Excellent post!

BTW, it's Corporal Lavareaux who's tortur...uh, interrogating the prisoner, not Sergeant Duval. Sorry that was fuzzy.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks Shaman. My bad about Duval and Lavereaux. He was more distracted by watching what was going on around him.... He has trouble identifying the two by voice at times....


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> My bad about Duval and Lavereaux. He was more distracted by watching what was going on around him.... He has trouble identifying the two by voice at times....



 

Yeah, I haven't figured out a way to get Lavareaux's Picard and Duval's Provencal accents into writing yet...



Quick note: I used tan to differentiate written text from the spoken word  - I'll stick with this convention throughout the game.

*знаток*, Vidal was able to rule out one use for the beads - if you want to determine if they have religious or decorative significance, please try a Knowledge (theology and philosophy) and/or Knowledge (art) check. Showing them around might perhaps get you a +2 Aid Another bonus if someone has the appropriate skills in the unit, if you're interested.


----------



## Barak

I didn't figure Normand would be overly disgusted by the torture, so I didn't make a big point of it in my posts..  I figured he'd seen worse in his "old" life, and for lesser reasons.  Of course that's a big part of why he -left- his "old" life, but still.  He's slightly blasé, sadly.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *знаток*, Vidal was able to rule out one use for the beads - if you want to determine if they have religious or decorative significance, please try a Knowledge (theology and philosophy) and/or Knowledge (art) check. Showing them around might perhaps get you a +2 Aid Another bonus if someone has the appropriate skills in the unit, if you're interested.




Vidal's satisfied, in part because Sergeant Duval didn't see any significance in them, so he'll leave it at that.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "They are trying to ban alcohol, drugs, prostitution. You know, all the things that make Algeria French.",  he said with a smile.



Okay, if we were playing around a tabletop, I would've had to call a break to clean up the soda I spewed! Laughing my _cul_ off...

(Hope the kids aren't peeking over your shoulder, *Barak*!)


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Okay, if we were playing around a tabletop, I would've had to call a break to clean up the soda I spewed!




I don't know if it is worse to spew all over expensive game books or a keyboard.

Sorry to go off topic, here, Shaman, but I think I am going to put up a thread looking for players for a Western D20 game using the Sidewinder rules this weekend. знаток is going to play, and I wanted to know if you are interested. It will not be a historical campagin, so I'm looking for people who are OK with a bit of fantasy mixed in with their rotgut and campfire coffee.   The adventure will be closely based on the free WOTC adventure Bad Moon Waning, so if you have read that, we'll wait until next time.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток is going to play, and I wanted to know if you are interested. It will not be a historical campagin, so I'm looking for people who are OK with a bit of fantasy mixed in with their rotgut and campfire coffee.   The adventure will be closely based on the free WOTC adventure Bad Moon Waning, so if you have read that, we'll wait until next time.



Funny, I was reading the first _Tex Arcana_ book a couple of days ago and thinking about a good fantasy West game. Count me in - I haven't read the adventure you're talking about.

I'm glad you like _Sidewinder: Recoiled_!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'm glad you like _Sidewinder: Recoiled_!




I don't think I would have ponied up the bucks if you hadn't have endorsed it, but I'm really pleased after a couple quick thumb (scroll?) throughs.


----------



## знаток

Here's an admin question.  I think we've made a pretty harmless mistake in character generation.  For saving throws, defense, reputation, etc. we've made the bonuses for multi-class characters cumulative.  They shouldn't be, should they?  Shouldn't we be using only the highest of the two?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Shouldn't we be using only the highest of the two?



No, they're cumulative - the highest bonus of each class is added together.

For example, BAB for a Strong 4 is +4 - BAB for a Strong 2/Tough 2 is +3 (+2 plus +1).

I'll double-check the character sheets but I didn't notice any problems on my first read-thru.


----------



## знаток

I can't remember at all why I thought it wasn't.  My synapses were misfiring I think.  It's like when you see the light turn green, and for a second you can't remember what that means.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> It's like when you see the light turn green, and for a second you can't remember what that means.



No worries - the bad news is it gets worse as you get older...

 

*@All:* Sorry for the delay in posting an update - I have a tactical map to upload but it's caught in e-mail limbo from work to home. (Yes, I was playing with edits at lunch...bad employee, no donut...) I should be able to recover it later today, so expect to see the next installment in our chronicle this evening.

Hope you're all enjoying our game so far - thank you for your patience.


----------



## The Shaman

The post with the map is up - if you have any problems accessing the attached file, please let me know.

Also, if you're not enjoying the adventure, please let me know that too. This is a new way of running a game for me, so your critique would be helpful. I'm trying out some new ideas, and I won't know if they are working unless I hear from you.


----------



## Bobitron

File is working fine. I would much prefer a simple map for combat as well, rather than a measurement system like last time. 

I'm having a great time!

Off topic, look for my Sidewinder OOC thread soon.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> File is working fine. I would much prefer a simple map for combat as well, rather than a measurement system like last time.



Me too - look for it during your next encounter...


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Off topic, look for my Sidewinder OOC thread soon.



 

I've got a couple of different characters floating around in my head already...


----------



## Barak

Oh I really am enjoying this game so far.  And I have a feeling that things will heat up a bit pretty soon...

What's Sidewinder?


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> What's Sidewinder?




Sidewinder: Recoiled is a Wild West setting for D20. If you like the genre, consider buying the book or pdf, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman, I just wanted to let you know that I'm keeping track of spent expendables (AP and bullets, so far) in my character sheet off-line, and will update the on-line one after each "mission", if that works for you.


----------



## The Shaman

No worries - I'm using print-outs of your character sheets as well, until I can get @#$%^& Campaign Suite Extended to install correctly and track the information that way instead.


----------



## The Shaman

I don't know if any of you get the Sundance channel as part of your basic cable, but _The Battle of Algiers_ was on last night - powerful movie.


----------



## знаток

Barak said:
			
		

> The Shaman, I just wanted to let you know that I'm keeping track of spent expendables (AP and bullets, so far) in my character sheet off-line, and will update the on-line one after each "mission", if that works for you.




Until you get your tracking system up and running, *Shaman*, I added my ammunition to my character post.  Did I get any additional ammo for the MAS-36?  I tentatively wrote in only one magazine, minus the one round that was fired at me.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Until you get your tracking system up and running, *Shaman*, I added my ammunition to my character post.  Did I get any additional ammo for the MAS-36?  I tentatively wrote in only one magazine, minus the one round that was fired at me.



Lavareaux gave you two extra mags that he took off the body of the prisoner - ten rounds per mag.

The round fired at your came from the Mauser, so you have three full mags.


----------



## Barak

BTW..  Don't worry too much about the lack of sense in the Soldier advanced Class getting the shaft with Cool check.  As usual when I start playing a character, I'm getting more of an idea of the way Normand thinks as I'm playing him/thinking about him, and he's not overly crazy about the life in the Legion.  So it probably would make little sense game-wise to turn him into a _soldier_ soldier, so I probably won't go into the class after all.


----------



## Barak

How far is Normand from Pyotr?  I know that technically we sort of would have decided that, but now that I wanna whisper something to him, I don't really wanna decide that after the fact.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> How far is Normand from Pyotr?  I know that technically we sort of would have decided that, but now that I wanna whisper something to him, I don't really wanna decide that after the fact.



Your call.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, did we lose *знаток*? He was on the boards yesterday but didn't post to the game thread. Everything all right?


----------



## Bobitron

Everything is fine. He likes the game, so he will be around.


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Everything is fine. He likes the game, so he will be around.




Sorry it took so long.  I have no adequate excuse, but I am enjoying the game.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long.  I have no adequate excuse, but I am enjoying the game.



No worries, and no pressure. Post at your own pace.


----------



## Barak

Holy crap!  4, 2, 2?  Man that's harsh.


----------



## Bobitron

I think that's what we call a "face-plant". Ouch. I thought Marcel has having a rough time...


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Holy crap!  4, 2, 2?  Man that's harsh.



Oooohhhhhh...that's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## Barak

Geebus.  Half the unit is going to end up dead by..  A ravine.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Geebus.  Half the unit is going to end up dead by..  A ravine.



HINT: you can take 10 on a Climb check...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> HINT: you can take 10 on a Climb check...




Ahh. I remembered you couldn't take twenty, and assumed the same applied for 10. I think everyone failed an Int check on that one...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think everyone failed an Int check on that one...



Yes, but isn't that exactly the kind of miscalculation you'd expect of a bunch of overeager recruits encountering their first combat situation? Trying to muscle their way up or down a steep slope instead of taking their time and carefully picking their route? From a roleplaying standpoint, it's perfect.


----------



## The Shaman

*Oued Baraba map*

The tactical map for your next encounter shows "Hill" 662 (a rocky outcrop barely above the level of the surrounding desert), a sandy wash, and the edge of Oued Baraba.

The grid represents 100' by 100' squares (roughly 30m on a side). The grid is a bit irregular, but that's an artifact of the shaky cartographer (... :\ ...) not the map - please treat each square as the same size. The encounter area is too large to show in 5' by 5' tactical squares unfortunately - this was necessary to give room to maneuver. Basically you can move across a full square at a run in one round, as a full-round action in two rounds, as as a tactical move in three rounds. Don't be overly concerned about precision, though - that's just to give you a general idea of how far apart things are.

North is to the top of the map. The contour line interval is 5m. The map slopes from east (right) to west (left). From the east edge of the map to the 645m countour marking the edge of the _oued_, the slope is less than that of a wheelchair-accessible ramp, for purposes of comparison (in other words, pretty flat) - the edges of the [i[oued[/i] are quite steep (as shown by the bunched up countour lines) except for a small gully at B2., which is merely steep.

Map features are as follows:
*Green* splotches marks *stands of shrubs and grass* - these provide one-quarter concealment (10% miss chance).
*Gray* marks *rock outcrops* - rock outcrops provide one-quarter cover to standing characters (+2 Cover bonus to Defense, +1 Reflex saves), one-half cover to kneeling characters (+4 Defense, +2 Reflex saves), and three-quarters cover to prone characters (+7 Defense, +3 Reflex saves).
*Yellow* represents a shallow *gully* - a kneeling character in the gully gets one-quarter cover and a prone character one-half cover. A character may enfilade the gully if firing along its length, negating the cover bonus - for example, a paratrooper firing from D6 to D5 ignore the cover bonus for any target in the gully, though concealment from the shrubs may still apply.
You might want to review the rules on suppression fire - since you can't target a 5' by 5' square, just give me a general idea of where you're character is laying down a base of fire (for example, "Normand is targetting the shrubs at the east edge of C3 with suppressive fire"), or pick a target from the units shown on the map as the encounter progresses.

If you have questions about the map itself, please post them here in the Metagame thread. If you have any problems opening the .jpeg, please let me know that here too.


----------



## знаток

Assuming Vidal is right next to Duval, I've got some questions about what can now occur.  First of all, I don't really know the relationship between actions and such and real time.  

1. I'm mostly wondering if Vidal has time before the initiative order starts to get Duval's guidance on what to tell the air support.  
2. Exactly how far off are the aircraft now timewise?  
3. Do they need to do a pass over and see the visibility panel before they can get oriented and provide accurate support? 
4. Is Vidal capable of judging whether the scout team is too close to the target for air support?

Also, I'm assuming if he just wants me to start shooting now, I can just follow Duval's lead because he's above me in the initiative chain.  I guess questions 2, 3, and 4 can all be answered by some quick guidance from him, effectively shutting me up.


----------



## The Shaman

Taking 10 on a Knowledge (military science) roll...   


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> 1. I'm mostly wondering if Vidal has time before the initiative order starts to get Duval's guidance on what to tell the air support.



You could ask him a question or two as a free action each round.


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> 2. Exactly how far off are the aircraft now timewise?



About 30 to 60 seconds before it will pass overhead (between 5 and 10 rounds).


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> 3. Do they need to do a pass over and see the visibility panel before they can get oriented and provide accurate support?



The plane with which Vidal is in communication - Juliet 4 - is a spotter - the "fast movers" referenced in the radio transmission are jets that will perform the actual ground suppression mission. (Please forgive my use of the anachronistic American slang - in my reading on the Algerian war I haven't found a lot of detail on French Air Force pilots like I have for the legionnaires and the _paras_, so I'm a little lost on the correct terms to use.) Normal operations are for the spotter to make visual contact and provide direction to the attack aircraft in consultation with the forward observer.

We can assume that all of this background was covered in Vidal's radio operator training course. As for the last question...


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> 4. Is Vidal capable of judging whether the scout team is too close to the target for air support?



When the time comes, that will take an in-game Knowledge (military science) skill check (and possibly a Spot check as well, depending on the target). The attack aircraft are still about four or five minutes or so out (remember, that could be as much as fifty rounds!) so you've got some time to focus on staying alive first...


----------



## Bobitron

I confess that I'm frozen with indecision. I think, seeing as how I'm acting last anyhow, Marcel will wait and see what happens.


----------



## The Shaman

That fog of war can get pretty thick, huh?

 

You can always delay your character's turn 'til later in the initiative count - well, Marcel really can't, but you get the idea. Asking for orders from an NCO would be a free action

 

Once I hear from *shawdowbloodmoon* (nice rolls, BTW) I'll let you know what the NCOs are going to do.


----------



## The Shaman

*shadowbloodmoon*, when I was updating my "consumables" page for all the characters, I couldn't find hit points listed on your character sheet. Could you roll that for me? Remember, full hit points for first level, roll for second level.

Thanks!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I thought I put that on my character sheet. On my offline copy it says 13 maximum and if I'm calculating correctly, I should have 8 left. -9 from the huge fall and +4 from medical treatment.


----------



## The Shaman

I’ve got Pyotr taking 7 points of damage in post 106 and being healed 2 points in post 117 of the game thread, giving him a net 8 hit points remaining.

Check that: 5 of those points were non-lethal, so Pyotr is actually at full HP for this encounter (-2 damage, +2 Treat Injury).

Marcel is down 1 HP (-2 damage, +1 Treat Injury).

Overall you guys are doing okay so far...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ahh.. I guess I missed the nonlethal part...


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Ahh.. I guess I missed the nonlethal part...



You guys were tumbling down a slope, rather than falling off a ledge or a cliff, so I treated the first die as non-lethal - if the sum of the two dice exceeded the character's Con, the character would be stunned or unconscious, but the only damage the character would take is the second die (or the sum of the second and third dice, depending on where the character fell).

That's a little something I cooked up for the crossing the _oued_ encounter - the rules as written are regular damage for a fall. Given that the slope of the _oued_ was about 130' long, I thought that 13d6 was a little excessive for your first adventure...


----------



## The Shaman

*Keeping track of the action...*

This is excerpted from my summary of PC and NPC actions, to help you keep track of where your character is in terms of the flow of rounds - please let me know if this is helpful or not.

Normand
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)

Marcel
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move) - anything else?

Pyotr
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: TBD

Vidal
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: TBD
3rd round: TBD


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> This is excerpted from my summary of PC and NPC actions, to help you keep track of where your character is in terms of the flow of rounds - please let me know if this is helpful or not.
> 
> Gaspard
> Surprise: n/a
> 1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
> 2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
> 3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)




I do like that, except..  Who's Gaspard?   I'm Normand.


----------



## Bobitron

I like it as well, nice overview.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I do like that, except..  Who's Gaspard?   I'm Normand.



Gaspard...Normand...the guy with the "d" at the end of his name, okay?!?

 

Fixed it...

I'll keep this updated each round so everyone has a clear idea on what's going on.


----------



## Barak

-I- don't really care.  But my dad would beg to differ.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> -I- don't really care.  But my dad would beg to differ.



Your mom might also have something to say about it, I'd imagine!


----------



## The Shaman

Normand
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: TBD

Marcel
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: TBD

Pyotr
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: TBD
4th round: TBD

Vidal
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: fires rifle (attack)
4th round: TBD


----------



## Barak

Alright..  The fells are retreating towards B2, correct?  Assuming that to be so, I'll have Normand make his way to the bushes in E2.  I think that'll take 2 rounds (in round 4 he'll only be able to stand, and then make his way one square over, then he should be able to move to the bushes and drop prone in those bushes in the following round?)

So assuming that to be correct, I'll post with him standing and starting his run, then later on I'll post him making it there (assuming he doesn't get shot in the mean time..)  If I'm wrong about anything, I'll edit and correct accordingly.


----------



## знаток

Sorry about the hold-up on posting this week.  I've been real sick all week and still working 14 hr days, but all seems pretty much resolved now.  As for the damage, I realized after finally scoring a hit that I didn't even know how much damage the MAS does.  Oops!

Edit:  I edited the damage into the post with the attack roll.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Sorry about the hold-up on posting this week.  I've been real sick all week and still working 14 hr days, but all seems pretty much resolved now.



Hope you're feeling better!

*Update through the 4th round, in progress...*

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: TBD - stops per Sgt. Neumann's order?

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), kneels (free) - attempt to stabilize Martinez (DC 15) (attack)?

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: TBD - checks Gonzalez's rifle?

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: fires rifle (attack)
4th round: TBD - radios aircraft?

We'll be continuing in initiative order for resolving actions - the encounter isn't done yet...


----------



## The Shaman

*Update through the end of the 4th round...*

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), kneels (free), stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: TBD - if Marcel wants to try to raise Martinez's HP to 0 or above, he needs to take a full-round action to treat the injury (DC 15, restore 1d4 hit points)

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: fires rifle (attack)
4th round: checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders
5th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: fires rifle (attack)
4th round: makes radio contact with spotter plane
5th round: TBD

NOTE: I don't know if anyone else has had a problem accessing the Vacuum Elemental dice-roller, but if you do, try Nadaka's DiceBox instead.


----------



## знаток

Vidal is reloading his weapon because the descriptions I found online of the MAS 36 say it has a 5-round magazine capacity.  If you want me to stick with the 10, let me know.  MAS 36 Specifications  The character sheet reflects both.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Vidal is reloading his weapon because the descriptions I found online of the MAS 36 say it has a 5-round magazine capacity.  If you want me to stick with the 10, let me know.  MAS 36 Specifications  The character sheet reflects both.



Good catch - it's listed as a five-shot rifle in the Osprey book as well, but I wrote it down wrong in my notes.

 

I'll make the change on my consumables page as well - thanks!


----------



## The Shaman

Updated through 5th round, in progress...

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move) – returns it to Gonzalez?
5th round: TBD
6th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: Fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads* (move) – Spot check
5th round: TBD
6th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: TBD
6th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), kneels (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: TBD

**знаток*, check me on this: I have Vidal firing four rounds, which means there's still one round left in the mag he swapped out, correct? I don't mean to be nitpicky here but ammunition is likely to matter in this encounter.

As a reminder, overall initiative order is as follows –
Pyotr (18)
Legionnaire scouts (Martinez, Dinter) (15)
Sgt. Duval and legionnaire NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux) (11)
_Fellaghas_ (9)
Vidal (8)
Normand (7)
Legionnaire riflemen (Berg, Gonzalez) (3)
Marcel (1)


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> **знаток*, check me on this: I have Vidal firing four rounds, which means there's still one round left in the mag he swapped out, correct? I don't mean to be nitpicky here but ammunition is likely to matter in this encounter.



That's correct.  My sheet in the rogue's gallery reflects that in teal.  If he's reloaded, he has two spare magazines, one with 5 rounds and one with 1 round.  I couldn't find anything to say that you could leave a round chambered, so I assumed you can't.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I couldn't find anything to say that you could leave a round chambered, so I assumed you can't.



I didn't see anything in my reading one way or the other, but since the MAS-36 is a bolt-action rifle, it seems like you should be able to leave a round in the pipe, withdraw the empty box, and replace it with a fresh box. I'm pretty sure my dad's old _carcano_ worked that way, and it was the same vintage as the MAS-36.

Your call - just let me know what you want to do and I'll make the note on my consumables list.


----------



## The Shaman

Update, 5th round in progress...

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: fires rifle (attack)
4th round: checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: TBD
6th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), kneels (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: TBD

Question for *Bobitron*: Based on your post, it sounds like Marcel is slinging his rifle - that would make his actions for the sixth round slinging his rifle (move) and standing from kneeling (move). If he keeps his rifle in his hands and allows Dinter and Berg to carry Martinez, then his actions could be standing from kneeling (move) and move 30' (move), fire his rifle (attack) and stand from kneeling (move), or something else. It's your call - I'm just trying to keep the flow of action straight.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Question for *Bobitron*: Based on your post, it sounds like Marcel is slinging his rifle - that would make his actions for the sixth round slinging his rifle (move) and standing from kneeling (move). If he keeps his rifle in his hands and allows Dinter and Berg to carry Martinez, then his actions could be standing from kneeling (move) and move 30' (move), fire his rifle (attack) and stand from kneeling (move), or something else. It's your call - I'm just trying to keep the flow of action straight.




If it appears Dinter and Berg can handle Martinez, I'll let them carry him, using my action to attack. I was prone to start, so I rise to kneeling and let off a shot at the fell. I'll edit my post to reflect the new choice.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything in my reading one way or the other, but since the MAS-36 is a bolt-action rifle, it seems like you should be able to leave a round in the pipe, withdraw the empty box, and replace it with a fresh box. I'm pretty sure my dad's old _carcano_ worked that way, and it was the same vintage as the MAS-36.
> 
> Your call - just let me know what you want to do and I'll make the note on my consumables list.




I adjusted it to read thus: 


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> Loaded- one 5 round magazine, 1 round in chamber
> Spare- one 5 round magazine



I guess my next two actions, tentatively, are to rise to a knee and radio the spotter plane.  Then I'll start moving back at a defensive rate.


----------



## The Shaman

Updated through 6th round, beginning...

*Revised intitiative order –*
Pyotr (18)
Sgt. Duval and legionnaire NCOs (Neumann, Lavareaux) (11)
_Fellagha squads_ (9)
Vidal (8)
Normand (7)
Legionnaire riflemen (Berg, Dinter, Gonzalez) (3)
Marcel (1)
Cpl. Martinez (0 - out-of-action)

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move) – returns it to Gonzalez?
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: Fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads* (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from prone (move), normal move (move)
6th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), kneels (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: TBD


----------



## знаток

Am I looking in the wrong place or is the updated map not yet posted?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Am I looking in the wrong place or is the updated map not yet posted?



D'oh! :\ 

I'll get right on that...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Quick question before I post. Did the fells show up in the fifth round so that Pyotr would get his readied shot? Because I was planning on taking that shot and then readying another Dead Aim for my round six activity.


----------



## Barak

Hmm..  Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.  I sorta assumed, reading the 5th round post, that they had showed up and we had shot..  But I could have been wrong.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Quick question before I post. Did the fells show up in the fifth round so that Pyotr would get his readied shot? Because I was planning on taking that shot and then readying another Dead Aim for my round six activity.



No, the fells didn't appear until their count in the sixth round, so Pyotr's ready action from the fifth round just made him REALLY ready in the sixth! 

There was no target for Pyotr to aim at, so he won't get his distance bonus for his shot in the sixth, but he can take a full round to target in the seventh and get his bonuses in the eighth. Of course, the targets are likely to be getting closer by then, too.   

Normand fires normally on his count in the sixth round.

All clear?


----------



## Barak

Ahhh..  Darn.  Will have to delete my most recent post, then.  

Will you want me to use the rolls if I shoot again soon, or no?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Will you want me to use the rolls if I shoot again soon, or no?



Keep the rolls.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm so glad I haven't been shot yet.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I haven't been shot yet.



Not for lack of trying on my part!



That reminds me of a great Bill Mauldin cartoon - as two guys (the perpetual Willy and Joe) crouch in a foxhole with bullets whizzing by in every direction, one says to the other, "I feel like a fugitive from th' law of averages!"


----------



## Barak

Alright..  Now I'm confused.  In the 5trh round, you have Normand readying an action (firing at the first fell he sees, then standing).  If the fells get into view in the sicth round, that should trigger Normand readied action (as stated above).  Then, in the 7th round, he should act right after the fells (which is pretty much where he was before).


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Alright..  Now I'm confused.  In the 5trh round, you have Normand readying an action (firing at the first fell he sees, then standing).  If the fells get into view in the sicth round, that should trigger Normand readied action (as stated above).  Then, in the 7th round, he should act right after the fells (which is pretty much where he was before).



That's correct - I wondered why you took your rolls away, since I thought that was your ready action. Go ahead and make your attack for the sixth round (readied in the fifth).

Added: Ooooohhhh (*_slaps self on forehead_*), I reread my earlier post and now I understand your confusion - I wrote you acted normally on your count which would waste the ready action. My bad - thanks for calling that to my attention.

Your shot comes the same time as every one elses, once it's reposted.


----------



## The Shaman

Updated through the end (almost) of round six...

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: TBD – Dead Aim (move), fires rifle?

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from prone (move)
7th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: TBD – fires rifle, stays on one knee or rises to standing this round?
7th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: TBD

*shadowbloodmoon* I corrected my action count from my ealier post - Pyotr will get his aimed shot in round seven, if that's your course of action.

*Barak*, I'm assuming you'll repost your removed text and I'll add the results into the narrative then. Normand is kneeling this round - if takes a move action to stand, he can move and attack next round, but he's more vulnerable to fire on the fells count. If he stays kneeling this round to increase his defence, he can rise and move back to the rocks next round, but not attack.

*знаток*, Sgt. Duval used a full-attack this round so he didn't move - Vidal'll be able to move toward his location in the next round if that's what you want him to do.

I'll update the map after I confirm Normand's action.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Vidal*
> 5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
> 6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from prone (move)
> 7th round: TBD
> 
> *знаток*, Sgt. Duval used a full-attack this round so he didn't move - Vidal'll be able to move toward his location in the next round if that's what you want him to do.



Okay.  Vidal never moved to the prone after leaving the rocks, though. I don't know if that effects the time of his actions.  If not, disregard.  

Also, he's following Duval's lead in these rounds because he's below him on the initiative chain (which is one reason I'm a little slow posting sometimes),  so his 7th round movement will depend on Duval.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Okay.  Vidal never moved to the prone after leaving the rocks, though. I don't know if that effects the time of his actions.  If not, disregard.



Just a misprunt -  - I had it right in the earlier part. It doesn't affect the action.

I've been toying with a houserule to make rising from a kneeling position a free action, probably with a small movement penalty - it seems ridiculous to me that it takes the same move action to get up off one knee as it does to get up from lying face down on the sand. (In both of my other Modern games, this never came up as most of the action has been in urban areas or places like ruins, where cover was abundant and characters weren't up and down all the time.) It's bogging down the action and it's a big penalty for a good tactic.

If no one objects, we can implement this starting in the next round: Rising from kneeling is a free action but the character looses 10' off his move. For example, a kneeling character could fire (attack action), rise to standing (free action), move 20' (move action less 10'), and drop to one knee again (free action). Okay with everyone?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Okay with everyone?




That sounds much more reasonable. Make it so, Cap'n!


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That sounds much more reasonable. Make it so, Cap'n!



I agree.  It's perfectly realistic.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Added: Ooooohhhh (*slaps self on forehead*), I reread my earlier post and now I understand your confusion - I wrote you acted normally on your count which would waste the ready action. My bad - thanks for calling that to my attention.
> 
> Your shot comes the same time as every one elses, once it's reposted




Heh.  Now I understand -your- confusion.

The post I deleted was my -second- shot following the fells mass-attack.  The shot that I readied is still posted.  It's in the post in which I readied the action.  I had just thought that that shot had been fired, so I had posted a -second- shot, which is the one I deleted.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> The shot that I readied is still posted.  It's in the post in which I readied the action.  I had just thought that that shot had been fired, so I had posted a -second- shot, which is the one I deleted.



Found it - I added Normand's shot into the narrative.

*Bobitron*, while Marcel might not be able to hit much of anything, you may take some comfort in knowing that apprently he can't be hit, either... 

The die rolls "behind the screen" have been quite interesting at times.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, while Marcel might not be able to hit much of anything, you may take some comfort in knowing that apprently he can't be hit, either...
> 
> The die rolls "behind the screen" have been quite interesting at times.




Marcel is a big believer in the 'keep a big grin on your face and good things will happen' philosophy. Like I said, a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## The Shaman

Recap through end of round 7...

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: TBD


----------



## The Shaman

I was re-reading our game thread, and I wanted to mention something specifically to *Barak* and *знаток* but really for everyone's benefit:

I think you guys are running great characters and I'm really happy with the way you guys are diving into the adventure. Don't let the fact that Neumann and Duval jumped on Normand and Vidal give you the idea that I want you to do anything differently - I'm just roleplaying their characters based on my notes for each one.

You guys are the heroes, and it's not my intent to steal your thunder - I do want the NPCs to be believable and to offer consequences for your actions in the context of the game.


----------



## Barak

Heh thanks for the heads up.   At this point though, I figure Normand is more likely to _think_ Neumann is a dumb kraut, and yet do as he says, then to do what he wants.  I don't figure that'll stay true forever, but we'll see. 

Plus Normand would prolly be in deep doodoo right now if he had ran where he intended to run.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Plus Normand would prolly be in deep doodoo right now if he had ran where he intended to run.



If for any reason Neumann hadn't been there, I'd have been happy to let Normand charge two squads of fells on his own...


----------



## The Shaman

*Updated through middle of ninth round or threabouts...*

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: Dead Aim (full-round)
9th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: Throws grenade (attack)
9th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: Moves prone (free), fires rifle (attack)
9th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: TBD – I’ll edit the results of Marcel’s action into the game post
9th round: TBD


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, I'm still short an action for Marcel in the 8th round - I've got 8th round: move (move), ? (?) and 9th round: throw grenade (attack), move (move). Was there another action from the 8th round that you'd like me to edit in?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, I'm still short an action for Marcel in the 8th round - I've got 8th round: move (move), ? (?) and 9th round: throw grenade (attack), move (move). Was there another action from the 8th round that you'd like me to edit in?




I assumed his action was wasted covering Martinez. I pictured it as covering his entire body with my own, so didn't bother psting another action.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Don't let the fact that Neumann and Duval jumped on Normand and Vidal give you the idea that I want you to do anything differently....



Thanks for mentioning it.  I'll keep it in mind, but for the most part Vidal's acted as such intentionally so far.  As it's his first time in a combat situation as a legionnaire, he's not about to piss on the veteran leadership without first giving them the benefit of a doubt.


----------



## The Shaman

*Update through middle of tenth round...*

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: Dead Aim (full-round)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: Throws grenade (attack)
9th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack) – prepares to follow Sgt. Duval
10th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: Moves prone (free), fires rifle (attack)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: Move (move), screen Martinez from enemy fire (move)
9th round: Move (move), throw grenade (attack)
10th round: TBD


----------



## The Shaman

I was working on adventures - I've completed the next three (_Life During Wartime, Djebel-al-Ghazi_, and _Musketeers_) and sketched out the following half-dozen or so (beginning with _The Battle of Algiers_), carrying us all the way from June 1956 (which is where we've started) through the spring of 1961 (marking the end of your characters' five-year enlistments).

As I was working on hooks and pushes, I realized I completely forgot to ask you at the outset if your characters adopted _noms de guerre_ when they joined the Legion. It would help me if you could make a decision on this - basically I'd like to know if your character is using a fake name, and if so, if the name is used on official records only or if the name is used with the other legionnaires as well.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I realized I completely forgot to ask you at the outset if your characters adopted _noms de guerre_ when they joined the Legion.




Marcel is 100% Marcel.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Pyotr is Pyotr. He feels there is no need to hide his name from anyone. Though upset with his country, he is proud of his family.


----------



## Barak

Hmm, hadn't really thought of that, to be honest, but given the fact that Normand -was- running from some of his past, he would have in fact registered under a false name.  Yet he would use his real name in day-to-day affairs, as he wouldn't believe that the people who might be after him have -that- much pull.  

He'd have registered under the name Jocelyn Laliberté.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, have you heard from *знаток* at all? He hasn't posted to either game thread in quite awhile. Is everything okay?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, have you heard from *знаток* at all? He hasn't posted to either game thread in quite awhile. Is everything okay?




Actually, I did. He lost his internet connection at home. I just spoke with him, he will post from work tonight.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> He lost his internet connection at home.



Ugh - that can be so frustrating.   

Our cable connection only failed once in the last couple of years, but it was then that I realized that I get about 90% of the information I used to receive from the television and newspapers from the Internet. "Whaddya mean I can't get a real-time look at traffic? Or the weather radar?"

Hopefully things will be back to normal soon - thanks for the update.


----------



## знаток

Sorry about that, all.  Thanks for understanding.  I hadn't really realized how much I rely on it either until it went down.  Suddenly I need to make extra phone calls and I seem to have considerably more free time.  I'd gone a long time without watching any television at home, and now I actually find myself searching for something to watch (and using the weather channel again   ).  Hopefully I can figure the system out this week.


----------



## Barak

Well I was without Internet and Cable for a while some time back, and it's quite amazing how disconnected you can get from what's happening in the World..

As for the Game..  Unless something happens, Normand while stay where he is, with the same readied action.  So posting would be a bit redundant, therefore don't wait for me.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> As it's his first time in a combat situation as a legionnaire, he's not about to piss on the veteran leadership without first giving them the benefit of a doubt.



This adventure is a little unusual, with a high concentration of NCOs - consider that you have a senior sergeant, a sergeant, and a senior corporal for eight guys, whereas if you survive this encounter and make it to the _para_ regiment, the 12-man section/squad has one sergeant and one corporal. You'll have a lot more responsibility for tactical decision-making after this introductory adventure is over.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> As for the Game..  Unless something happens, Normand while stay where he is, with the same readied action.  So posting would be a bit redundant, therefore don't wait for me.



You may have some interaction with your group-mates this round, so don't get too comfortable...   

Congratulations, everyone - you survived your first full minute of combat! You've ambushed one enemy squad and fought off a counter-attack by two others - not too shabby. Now the fun begins...   

*Update through start of 11th round...*
*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: Dead Aim (full-round)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Fires rifle (attack), checks on Gonzalez (free)
11th round: TBD

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: Throws grenade (attack)
9th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack) – prepares to follow Sgt. Duval
10th round: Catches up to Duval and Lavareaux’s section (double-move)
11th round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: Moves prone (free), fires rifle (attack)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)
11th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: Move (move), screen Martinez from enemy fire (move)
9th round: Move (move), throw grenade (attack)
10th round: Throw grenade (attack), move (move)
11th round: TBD


----------



## The Shaman

In the Divine Records of Exalted Deeds and Vile Darkness I've posted the sequence of adventures for _Wing and Sword_. Each adventure consists of a series of thematically-linked encounters or engagements, generally three to twelve per adventure - for example, _Life During Wartime_ consists of four encounters as shown. _Chat et Souris_, our current game thread, would be an example of an engagement - each encounter may last from just a few hours to a week or more. There are also a few short adventures that will be slipped into the sequence at different places, depending on what happens during the main adventures.

If you want to try some self-directed adventures outside of the main sequence of campaign events, your characters will have opportunities for "passes" or "leave" - for example, what kinds of trouble could four legionnaires get into on a three-day pass in Algiers or Paris? Let me know what you want to do - this is a military campaign, but your characters certainly have the opportunity to explore the "game-world" as well.

If you decide at some point you don't want to continue with the game, please let me know so that I can recruit alternates ("replacements") for your characters. I hope you'll stick with it, though - you guys are a great bunch to play with!   

Regarding our current adventure, the action for the next couple of rounds is a bit freeform - don't worry about initiative counts or actions for the moment, as I will post an updated list when the time comes to begin "tactical thinking" again.


----------



## Bobitron

That sounds great! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Barak

I'm sure as heck interested in continuing!  I think Normand is relatively bland for now, actually, but I can see him developing rather nicely. 

And I -would- be interested in some "side-tracks", eventually, assuming the others are too.  I think they would probably be more likely to showcase Normand's strenghts, so to speak.  Note that this is not a complaint at all.  I was fully aware that hand-to-hand combat doesn't surface often at all when I made my character, so that's fine, and I do intend on developing his more useful military skills as characters go up in level.  In most stories though, every military unit features a strong, silent ox-type character, so I figured I'd fill that role.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> And I -would- be interested in some "side-tracks", eventually, assuming the others are too.  I think they would probably be more likely to showcase Normand's strenghts, so to speak.



I wouldn't worry too much about Normand having a chance to demonstrate his hand-to-hand prowess. I don't think I'm giving too much away to say that your unit will be involved in crowd control and close contact in urban areas - there are also a couple of "army life"-type encounters where Normand's "presence" may be quite effective.

This adventure is showcasing fighting in open terrain, where maneuver, cover, and long-range fire are important. The war in Algeria was fought in the desert, the _maquis_ (chapparal or heavy brush), the mountains and canyons, and the villages and cities, and I can guarantee that you will encounter all of these and more, with all of the tactical problems that come with each.

I was rereading everyone's character sheets last night - the array of skills your characters  collectively bring to the game makes my adventure writing easy, with opportunities for each of you to stand-out at different times.


----------



## Barak

The more of your posts I read, the more I appreciate you as a DM.  And not -all- of this is meant as brown-nosing, either.


----------



## знаток

Barak said:
			
		

> The more of your posts I read, the more I appreciate you as a DM.  And not -all- of this is meant as brown-nosing, either.



Ditto!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I definately plan on continuing. Pyotr's shaping up to be a good character and Shaman's a good DM. He knows the subject matter and presents it well. He's got my thumbs up.


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> He's got my thumbs up.




Two thumbs way up from me, as well.


----------



## The Shaman

Thanks, everyone - I'm glad you're having as good a time as I am!


----------



## The Shaman

This is a test post to see if you can open and read a map for an upcoming adventure - please let me know if this works or not. Be forewarned - it took me about twenty seconds to download the file using a cable modem, so if you have dial-up, it might take a minute or two.

Thanks!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

A minute thirty on my cable modem, but yeah, I can see it fine. What program did you use?


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> A minute thirty on my cable modem...



Ugh. Sorry.  :\ 







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> ...but yeah, I can see it fine. What program did you use?



Campaign Cartographer 2 Pro with the City Designer and Modern add-ons.

I've had the software for awhile but I've never really played with it all that much - this is actually the first map I've made using it. I discovered there's a bit of a learning curve but once I sat down and worked out the sequence of layers I wanted it went pretty quickly.

Some of the detail was lost turning it into a jpeg from its native format - in the courtyard there is a utility trailer, a horse trailer, and a horse cart that are difficult to make out, and there is a horse trough and a wheelbarrow that are just blobs.

I may look at a hosting service instead of downloading them to ENWorld. I'm looking forward to making maps of the Casbah's twisting alleys for the battle of Algiers - the software has a cool selection of North African/Middle Eastern buildings! - and I don't want to have to sacrifice detail or short out anyone's computer...

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> A minute thirty on my cable modem, but yeah, I can see it fine. What program did you use?




27 sec here at work. Gotta love that big corporate $.

I had no problems.


----------



## Barak

Erk!  I'm on dial-up, so I'll pass until I need to really see the map..  But I wouldn't mind it -then-.  Also, I'll need to get a new pkzip utility first, as I don't think I have a working one at the moment..  But I'll need one eventually anyway, so that's not really an issue either.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Erk!  I'm on dial-up, so I'll pass until I need to really see the map...




It's under 1 meg, so even on dial up it should only take a few minutes.


----------



## знаток

I downloaded the file at home on my cable modem and it took about a quarter of a second, if that.  It came across as a zip though.  Was that intended?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I downloaded the file at home on my cable modem and it took about a quarter of a second, if that.  It came across as a zip though.  Was that intended?



I tried to upload it as a .jpg and as a .bmp but the file size exceeded the website limits - ENWorld would only accept it as a .zip file.

I'm glad it came through so quickly!   

*Barak*, I'm still looking at some other options to posting the maps - I don't want access or file format to be an issue for anyone. Another possibility is to use a .pdf distiller and save it that way - it adds an extra step to map prep, but it's not a big deal, if I can find the right distiller.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Barak*, I'm still looking at some other options to posting the maps - I don't want access or file format to be an issue for anyone. Another possibility is to use a .pdf distiller and save it that way - it adds an extra step to map prep, but it's not a big deal, if I can find the right distiller.



Have you tried something like photobucket? (www.photobucket.com)  You can do things such as this...


----------



## знаток

no attachments, no muss...


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Have you tried something like photobucket? (www.photobucket.com)



Yep - I have an account with another photo-host that we use for posting baby pictures. That's the other option right now.

I'm looking for another alternative that would allow me to post the CC2Pro maps in their native format so that the level of detail in the original can be preserved.


----------



## знаток

Coolio, you're the boss, and obviously have a little more experience with such issues.  CC looks pretty cool.  I think I'll look into it.  Do you know of other options for mapmaking?


----------



## Barak

Heh don't worry about access..  I've dowloaded stuff much bigger than that for much less "pay-out".  So whatever works best is fine by me.


----------



## The Shaman

And we're off again...

Please note the new initiative roll - there was a break in the action, the fells are changing their tactics, and the legionnaires have suffered a number of wounds, so it seemed like this would be appropriate.

Here's our recap through the end of the 14th round - if there was anything else you wanted to do during that time, just mention it in your post and we'll assume it happened before the fells renew their attack.

*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: Dead Aim (full-round)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Fires rifle (attack), checks on Gonzalez (free)
11th round: Checks Gonzalez (move)
12th-14th rounds: Reloads, covers
15th round: TBD 

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: Throws grenade (attack)
9th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack) – prepares to follow Sgt. Duval
10th round: Catches up to Duval and Lavareaux’s section (double-move)
11th-14th rounds: Moves toward assembly area (double move)
15th round: TBD 

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: Moves prone (free), fires rifle (attack)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)
11th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)
12th-14th rounds: Reloads, covers
15th round: TBD 

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: Move (move), screen Martinez from enemy fire (move)
9th round: Move (move), throw grenade (attack)
10th round: Throw grenade (attack), move (move)
11th round: Checks Martinez’s pulse (free), moves toward assembly area (double-move)
11th-14th rounds: Moves toward assembly area (double move)
15th round: TBD 

*знаток*, I used a freeware program called HexMapper for a long time, mostly to create overland maps - tactical maps (dungeons, building, stuff like that) I just did by hand. I know there are a bunch of programs for this - Dundjinni comes to mind - and I'd like to learn more myself. I picked up CC2Pro because that's what was used to create the "Global Positioning" maps in _Polyhedron_ - I still need to get PhotoShop if I ever want my maps to have all the cool fades and other effects that the "GP" maps have!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Here's our recap through the end of the 14th round - if there was anything else you wanted to do during that time, just mention it in your post and we'll assume it happened before the fells renew their attack.




Marcel noticed in those rounds that he had another 5 grenades that weren't on his character sheet, a couple bags of plasma, another few of saline, an IV kit, a submachine gun, and 100 rounds of ammo. Plus he's been working on his reflexes, and his Dexterity score has increased to 18. Can you please work all that in? Appreciate it.


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Marcel noticed in those rounds that he had another 5 grenades that weren't on his character sheet, a couple bags of plasma, another few of saline, an IV kit, a submachine gun, and 100 rounds of ammo. Plus he's been working on his reflexes, and his Dexterity score has increased to 18. Can you please work all that in? Appreciate it




I kinda doubt that. :\ 

Normand did go up a couple levels, though.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Bobitron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcel noticed in those rounds that he had another 5 grenades that weren't on his character sheet, a couple bags of plasma, another few of saline, an IV kit, a submachine gun, and 100 rounds of ammo. Plus he's been working on his reflexes, and his Dexterity score has increased to 18. Can you please work all that in? Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt that. :\
> 
> Normand did go up a couple levels, though.
Click to expand...


Well, that was a productive twenty seconds for your characters...


----------



## Barak

We're legionaires, not slackers!

Oh, wait.  Never mind.


----------



## Barak

Sooooo...  

What's going on?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Sooooo...
> 
> What's going on?



Looks like *знаток* is still having some computer issues, unfortunately - we're waiting on his initiative roll.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Looks like *знаток* is still having some computer issues, unfortunately - we're waiting on his initiative roll.




I'll call him and check.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll call him and check.



Thanks, *Bobitron* - much appreciated.

As a heads-up to everyone, I will be out of town next week, from Monday through Saturday - my wife and I are taking our daughter to visit the grandparents. I'll be able to post until Sunday evening, then I will be without a computer until the following Saturday. Hopefully we'll be able to get a couple of rounds of action in before I take off.


----------



## знаток

Sorry again.  Mostly I just wasn't paying attention.  I remembered writing up a post, but I guess I never actually posted it, so I was waiting on everyone else.  What's that, like two full strikes for me?


----------



## Bobitron

Hey Shaman, can you email me at bobitron@att.net? I have a couple questions, some off topic, but somewhat related.

Actually, I'll just ask the on-topic question here. I was going nuts trying to find what is in the average combat medkit from the era. There is plenty on WWII, but little on the '50s-'60s. There's some good info on a US Army medkit from the '40s in the attatchment.

The other stuff is WWII related for a face-to-face game I need to run, I'd appreciate your help.

Have a great trip, by the way.


----------



## Barak

Hmm Shaman..  This latest attack by the fells made me wonder about something.

Should (knock on wood) a PC buy the farm, what would we do from there?  Would the player make a new character, or..  Something else?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Hmm Shaman..  This latest attack by the fells made me wonder about something.
> 
> Should (knock on wood) a PC buy the farm, what would we do from there?  Would the player make a new character, or..  Something else?



If a character doesn't make it through this encounter, you'll have the option of creating another character that will be introduced in the next adventure - the new character would be one of the trainees with _Capitaine_ Villiers about 20 km from where your characters are fighting for their lives. If Normand gets hosed early on, you're welcome to run one of the NPC legionnaires (Dinter, Berg, or Gonzalez) until the adventure is over.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey Shaman, can you email me at bobitron@att.net? I have a couple questions, some off topic, but somewhat related.
> 
> Actually, I'll just ask the on-topic question here. I was going nuts trying to find what is in the average combat medkit from the era. There is plenty on WWII, but little on the '50s-'60s. There's some good info on a US Army medkit from the '40s in the attatchment.
> 
> The other stuff is WWII related for a face-to-face game I need to run, I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> Have a great trip, by the way.



Wow, that's a cool document!

It's been really tough sometimes finding the appropriate period details - not a huge amount of material (in English, at least) on the Algerian war specifically and the French Army generally. (Most of it seems to focus on Dien Bien Phu.) I don't think battlefield medicine advanced by huge leaps between WWII and Vietnam, except in the treatment of radiation sickness - one thing I recall is that many of the techniques that became integral to civilian paramedic programs in the late 1960s and early 1970s came out of military practices from 'nam. I think we can get away with using this kit as representative of what's available to Marcel, even if the details aren't 100% spot on.

Look for an e-mail from me a little later today - I hope I can be of help.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> - not a huge amount of material (in English, at least)




If there's ever anything you'd like me to translate from french, never hesitate to ask.  I should be able to handle pretty much anything in french, and even in the case of some more esoteric technical stuff, I'd probably at least be able to -find- a translation easily enough.

Also, if there's anything specific you'd like to research on, but think it might be easier to find in french sites, and therefore cannot really navigate easily, just let me know and I'll research it for ya.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> If there's ever anything you'd like me to translate from french, never hesitate to ask.  I should be able to handle pretty much anything in french, and even in the case of some more esoteric technical stuff, I'd probably at least be able to -find- a translation easily enough.
> 
> Also, if there's anything specific you'd like to research on, but think it might be easier to find in french sites, and therefore cannot really navigate easily, just let me know and I'll research it for ya.



Thanks very much, *Barak*! I may very well take you up on that.

The problem is that most of the really good stuff is simply not available in North America - I comb through the bibliographies of the books I have and they reference archival material that is almost exclusively in France.


----------



## Bobitron

What about penicillin? I know it was patented for mass production in 1948, so I assume that would be available, correct?

Edit: Oh, and just to clarify, everyone is in the same position now, right?


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The problem is that most of the really good stuff is simply not available in North America - I comb through the bibliographies of the books I have and they reference archival material that is almost exclusively in France.




Hey, I'll do the research for you, simply for cost.  Just get me the plane tickets, hotel rooms, and money for meals, and I'll get right on it.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll do the research for you, simply for cost.  Just get me the plane tickets, hotel rooms, and money for meals, and I'll get right on it.



If I could afford that, I could also buy a French-English dictionary and translate the stuff myself!

I visited Paris for a few days on a study tour many years ago - my wife and I were talking about flying over to see the _Tour de France_ in a couple of years, after our baby is big enough to make the trip. It's a beautiful country, and contrary to what many report, I found the people to be very friendly and helpful, even when I was butchering the language.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> What about penicillin? I know it was patented for mass production in 1948, so I assume that would be available, correct?
> 
> Edit: Oh, and just to clarify, everyone is in the same position now, right?



Yes, penicillin is available in the campaign.

Positions: Marcel and Vidal are in the gully with Sgt. Duval, Cpl. Lavareaux, Pvts. Dinter and Berg, and unconscious Cpl. Martinez at D6 - Normand and Pyotr are with Sgt. Neumann and Pvt. Gonzalez among the rocks at F4.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful country, and contrary to what many report, I found the people to be very friendly and helpful, even when I was butchering the language.




Truth is, parisians are responsible for that reputation, and most other frenchpeople don't like parisians either.  Back in Montreal, I once worked with a normand and a parisian, and.. Well I'll let you imagine.


----------



## The Shaman

I'm getting a little concerned about the pace of the game.

When a PbP game gets started, it's normal for people to post as much as twice a day - everyone's excited about starting the new game, so interest is high. After a while most gamers, IMX, settle into a routine of posting every couple of days - for action under initiative, this generally translates into a round over two or three days.

Unfortunately posting has slowed to the point where more than week has passed without completing one round of action. I understand that people are very busy and that other more important things in life crop up, so I would ask the following of everyone as a courtesy to the group:

1. If you know that you won't be able to participate for several days, please ask another player to run your PC in the interim or ask me to run your character as an NPC until you can return.

2. If you don't want to post in a particular round (your character is simply waiting while others act, for example), please leave a post in this thread letting me know when you plan to resume acting so that I can post around your character in the game thread.

I'm afraid of losing the continuity of the game - the more time that passes, the harder it is to remember what happened before and the more time it takes to post as your refresh your memory of the preceding action.

Like I said, I understand that everyone gets busy and there are unavoidable problems that come up with respect to accessing the game and posting. Hopefully these courtesies will help to smooth over those times. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bobitron

I've had a bit of computer trouble this week, but I have noted the thread. I think I was waiting for someone else to take the initiative.  

Game's going great, I wouldn't worry too much about lack of interest.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Exactly. Interest is still there as far as I can tell. I was waiting for the other two to post this round's actions. I did have a question though. Since Pyotr's orders were to attempt to pick out an officer and take him down, I was planning on having him hold his shots until such a thing occured, however, would that be a continuous Spot check each round or would it be a long range Search check?


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'm getting a little concerned about the pace of the game.
> ....
> 2. If you don't want to post in a particular round (your character is simply waiting while others act, for example), please leave a post in this thread letting me know when you plan to resume acting so that I can post around your character in the game thread.



As I mentioned before, I'm often waiting for those above me in the initiative chain (specifically the leadership) to act before I set a course of action.  This just makes sense to me, but if you'd prefer I post immediately I can give it a shot.

Edit: 
I watched the Battle of Algiers, too.  Very interesting, but not the action I expected.  I'm glad I saw it.  The modern relevance is very obvious.


----------



## Barak

Hmm..  In the first part of this encounter (IE the first 15 rounds or so) I was posting as soon as I saw you (The Shaman) had posted.  Now I was thinking it would make it easier on you to wait until my turn in the init count..  I can go back to the "as soon as you posted" thing, though.

It's true that the game has slowed down quite a bit!  And I can't wait to see what happens next, so...


----------



## The Shaman

I'm baaaack...







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Since Pyotr's orders were to attempt to pick out an officer and take him down, I was planning on having him hold his shots until such a thing occured, however, would that be a continuous Spot check each round or would it be a long range Search check?



I'm treating your Spot check as a sort of "ready action" - in essence Pyotr is watching for someone who could be identified as an officer or leader of some sort, and should such a figure appear among the fells, your roll is what I will use to determine if Pyotr picks him out or not.

Same thing with your Hide check - until or unless one of the fells attempts to Spot specifically, your Hide roll stands. There's no need to re-roll each round in this instance.







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> As I mentioned before, I'm often waiting for those above me in the initiative chain (specifically the leadership) to act before I set a course of action.  This just makes sense to me, but if you'd prefer I post immediately I can give it a shot.





			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Hmm..  In the first part of this encounter (IE the first 15 rounds or so) I was posting as soon as I saw you (The Shaman) had posted.  Now I was thinking it would make it easier on you to wait until my turn in the init count..  I can go back to the "as soon as you posted" thing, though.



If you would prefer to post in initiative order, that's fine with me - I didn't want to force you to wait around for me or another player if you know your character's action. Either way is fine with me!







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> I watched the Battle of Algiers, too.  Very interesting, but not the action I expected.  I'm glad I saw it.  The modern relevance is very obvious.



It's definitely not as action-packed as _Lost Command_ - instead it gives a picture of life in Algiers, and a somewhat balanced view of both sides of the conflict (though I think some reviewers of the movie over-emphasize this - IMHO the French army and especially the _colons_ are clearly the "bad guys"). Most of all it captures a lot of the period detail that I'm drawing from for the game-environment.

Gen. Paul Aussaresses' book _The Battle of the Casbah_ is inspiring more of your future encounters during the Battle of Algiers than the movie does, but when it comes to describing clothing, the look of the Casbah's streets and alleys, sounds, and so on, _The Battle of Algiers_ is invaluable to me.


----------



## знаток

I just finished watching the bonus discs and I agree about the bias issue.  I definitely finished the movie (and especially the bonus discs, which I thought even better than the movie) feeling considerably more sympathetic to the FLN.  The bonus discs were awesome.  I didn't realize it was actually Yacef playing himself in the movie.  The interviews are very telling.


----------



## Bobitron

Welcome back! I hope your trip went well.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Welcome back! I hope your trip went well.



We had a great time - the baby was a little fussy on the plane rides, mostly because she couldn't crawl around and got tired of being on mommy and daddy's laps. She had a lot of fun with Grandma and Grandpa, though.

How did your tabletop WWII game work out?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> How did your tabletop WWII game work out?




We went through character creation on Wed, and will start this coming week. It looks like we will be able to get in 4-5 sessions of 3-4 hours. Time to get started on some German stats and basic mission outlines...

I think I am going to keep the guys with the unit for all the missions except one. Thanks for your advice! I ended up buying two pdf's; Hell on Earth 1939-1945 and WWII Heroes. WWIIH is a bit wacky- all the characters get Recruit as a base class, then heap on skill points and feats. It's a deadly system. I think starting US soldiers have like 8 feats (!) to balance it. I am using D20 Modern with a splash of Hell on Earth.


----------



## Barak

Hmm..  Since I sorta forgot, a belated WB, Shaman. 

Oh, and just to make sure ya'll don't think I'm tactically stupid, I _am_ aware that Normand's advice to Pyotr wasn't very tactically sound.   I just figured he'd be a bit stressed at all those fells rushing their position, and would like to see their numbers go down a little, even though taking down the leader would be more tactically sound than slightly reducing their numbers. 

BTW, maybe you did state it and I missed it, but can we get a rough estimate of the number of fells in the group rushing us?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> BTW, maybe you did state it and I missed it, but can we get a rough estimate of the number of fells in the group rushing us?



Each of the rectangular infantry symbols represents a squad of about 9-12 _fellaghas_. That puts around fifty opponents about 200'-300' away from Normand's position.

Of course, the good news is that you only have to survive about twenty-five to thirty more rounds before your air cover arrives...

This reminds me of something else - the stated range interval for a hand grenade is 10', which means the maximum distance one can be thrown in the RAW is 50' (five times range interval for thrown weapons). That means you can't throw a hand grenade from home plate and hit the pitcher's mound (60'6" away) except by a lucky bounce. :\ 

Seems a tad short to me.

The old _Top Secret_ game from TSR has hand grenades with a range of 100', but that's a little too far to chuck a pound of iron, so how does increasing the range interval for a grenade to 15' (max. 75') sound?


----------



## Bobitron

I know I could sure as hell throw a pound 75 feet. I agree the rules are a bit messed up in this respect.

The Army did a study and found the average soldier can throw a grenade about 30-35 meters. The German _Stielhandgranate_ in WWII could be thrown about 120-130 feet. 

Grenades also have a MUCH wider area effect than listed in any game I have ever seen, with shrapnel flying anywhere from 30 feet out to 100 in many cases. Nothing to mess around with, that's for certain.

знаток will probably have better insight on this, he has thrown them in the recent past.


----------



## Barak

15' is definitively better than 10', so no argument from me..  About the lethality, the problem is that grenades are normally very, very lethal.  Heck, so are guns, although (I believe) to a lesser extent.  Portraying them faithfully, however, would make for a pretty darn gritty game, assuming the fells have.. well, one of them.   Point is, everytime you enhance the lethality of -anything-, you make the game much deadlier for the players, since they always face more opponents than any given NPC.

Talking of which..  I do wonder how the heck we'll survive this encounter, assuming we will.  Seems to me that we might have to figure out a way to retreat safely or something.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Seems a tad short to me.



The way I read this, it makes a little sense to me.  I don't know that I agree with a 10' range interval, but show me anyone that isn't a professional pitcher that can consistently HIT a target the size of homeplate at 50' and I'll be impressed.  The key to that rule I think, is that grenades are an area weapon, and still very effective if you miss by 10-20' (15-30 degrees?).  Fragmentation grenades obviously have an area of effect that will offset any moderate aiming error.  In games I've played in the past, I think I remember something like a primary effect area of 5m radius, a secondary of 10m, and a distant third up to 20m with a small chance of minimal damage.  That seems relatively realistic to me.  
To be most realistic, I'd say have only the first increment be something like 30-40', then increase by ten thereafter.  Then a game master would have to be wise about determining what a "miss" means.  Maybe 5 degrees off target and 5' short or long per point below the DC?


----------



## знаток

Barak said:
			
		

> Point is, everytime you enhance the lethality of -anything-, you make the game much deadlier for the players, since they always face more opponents than any given NPC.



Great perception!


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> The way I read this, it makes a little sense to me.  I don't know that I agree with a 10' range interval, but show me anyone that isn't a professional pitcher that can consistently HIT a target the size of homeplate at 50' and I'll be impressed.



I'll leave the 10' range interval as is for now based on (1) *знаток*'s first-hand experience and (2) *Barak*'s observation that the lethality cuts both ways and may in fact favor the _fellaghas_ - good call! (You guys don't need any additional disadvantages right now...)


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> You guys don't need any additional disadvantages right now...




Yeah, Marcel not being able to fire a weapon OR throw a grenade in anything resembling the right direction is bad enough.


----------



## Barak

Oh yeah, another thing about "pineapples".  I have no idea if that's true with more "current" grenades, but back when I was "playing" with them, and I'd assume back in the 50's, you had to use some stupid sideway softball throw to use them, which seriously reduced your range.  No baseball throw with a grenade, as apparently the "shock" that is given an object at the end of a baseball throw could be enough to set it off in your hand, a not-so-desirable effect. 

You guys think the fells would respond favorably to an offer of settling the whole thing with a one-on-one boxing match?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> You guys think the fells would respond favorably to an offer of settling the whole thing with a one-on-one boxing match?



Hmmm...maybe not so much...  

*shadowbloodmoon*, a note regarding Pyotr's 17th and 18th round actions: Something that I didn't do in our encounter to this point was to drop initiative as a result of a ready action - under the RAW, a character's initiative is supposed to be reduced to the same count as the person who’s action triggers the held action. In this case, Pyotr’s initiative would drop from 22 to 12 if he uses a ready action in round 17 to start Dead Aiming at the gunner – on the other hand, if he waits to act on his normal initiative count in round 18, he keeps his initiative advantage.

I assumed the latter, but if you’d rather do the former let me know and I'll adjust the text accordingly.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hmm... Good point, I was wondering about that myself. I think I'll go with the latter, figuring that Pyotr wouldn't actually start seriously aiming until after Neumann agreed that the gunner would be a viable target for him. So yeah, Waiting until 18th to start the Dead Aim then....


----------



## Barak

Two little questions. 

Did I hit the guy I fired at last round?  I know it wouldn't change much in-game, considering the sheer numbers we're facing, but it would change how I write my next round of action. 

And err..      Have you kept track of my ammunition?  I admit I lost track myself.  If you haven't, I can reread stuff and figure it out for myself, but if you have kept track, it would be quicker.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Did I hit the guy I fired at last round?  I know it wouldn't change much in-game, considering the sheer numbers we're facing, but it would change how I write my next round of action.



Hmmm...I'll give you an option here: if Normand fired on his normal initiative count, he missed as the fell is using the cover from the gully. If he fired as a ready action, he hits the fell when the Arab gets up to advance, but Normand's initiative drops to 1.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And err..      Have you kept track of my ammunition?  I admit I lost track myself.  If you haven't, I can reread stuff and figure it out for myself, but if you have kept track, it would be quicker.



Since Normand reloaded while the fells regrouped he's fired four shots, leaving six in his magazine.


----------



## Bobitron

BTW, after some experience with grenades Wednesday in my WWII game, any thoughts about grenades being underpowered are gone. Damn, they are brutally effective, especially in urban combat.


----------



## Barak

Nah..  I didn't state anything about a ready action, so I'd feel like I was cheating if I said otherwise now.  It -does- give me an idea about my next action, though. 

And about grenades..  Indeed, they kick major butt when you can use them at pretty close range (throwing them through a window, or if you are in some sort of trench, for example), but at range, they are nothing compared to a rifle.  Of course, otherwise rifles would never be used.


----------



## Bobitron

знаток is having internet trouble again. I'm sure he will attempt to post from work, but he might be slow in responding for a few days.


----------



## The Shaman

Bummer! Thanks for the heads-up, *Bobitron* - I'm going to move ahead with another post in _Wing and Sword_ and we'll reconcile his post to the rest of the action later.

I am looking forward to what the good marshal has to say about lynching the rustlers in _Bad Moon..._


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to what the good marshal has to say about lynching the rustlers in _Bad Moon..._




Hehe, me too. I tried to get on his good side with all that doey-eyed, innocent kids workin' for a livin' crap. Let's see if those tree branches get tested...


----------



## The Shaman

Hey all, I posted a thread for a new Modern game and you're welcome to join.

I took my tabletop game and changed some details to make it a play-by-post game: Modern horror with some psionic FX overtones.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Hey all, I posted a thread for a new Modern game and you're welcome to join.
> 
> I took my tabletop game and changed some details to make it a play-by-post game: Modern horror with some psionic FX overtones.



Man, that sounds fantastic!  My workload has been crap lately, and I obviously have enough trouble keeping up as it is.  I'd love to take a look though.  Can you post a link?

Edit:  Never mind.  I found it.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> However, I rolled a 1 on my freaking Reflex save, so not even a Hero point would help..



Ooo, yeah, that's gonna leave a mark. :\


----------



## Barak

I should have stayed in bed today..  Rolled a 1 on that save, and found that other game too late, and personal (nothing serious, just annoying stuff) bad news.  Grr.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I should have stayed in bed today..  Rolled a 1 on that save, and found that other game too late, and personal (nothing serious, just annoying stuff) bad news.  Grr.



Well, I rolled damage and the good news is, Normand's not dead...

It's not much, but it's a start!


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I should have used a hero point on that last one...... I totally spaced that we had them.



For what it's worth, you would've had to roll very high on your AP die to hit, so it probably wouldn't have made too much of a difference.

The cover from that darn gully is making it tough on you guys! Heh-heh-heh...

A couple of hints on tactics for everyone - 

1. You can fight defensively while making a ranged attack - you take a -4 to hit but you gain a +2 dodge bounus to Defense in that round.

2. You can opt for Total Defense - you forfeit your attack action but you gain a +4 to Defense in that round. For example, you could take total defense as your attack option and move 30' in a round - this represents running and dodging.

3. You can run at 4x your speed as a full-round action if you run in a straight line and don't have to adjust for obstacles - this also gives you a +2 to Defense for the round

4. You can use suppressing fire - this forces a Cool check from your target and may provoke a ranged AoO, plus you only have to hit DC 10 (range penalties still apply). The downside is that each round of suppression fire costs you five bullets and it requires a semi-automatic or automatic weapon (so Vidal's bolt-action MAS-36 or Neumann's Mauser 98K can't perform suppressing fire).

Fighting defensively and total defense are covered on p. 137 of the core rulebook. Suppressing fire is listed among our houserules in the Metagame thread.


----------



## Barak

Yeah..  I thought about those options before..  Problem was, didn't have that much ammunition on me (It was supposed to be a training exercise!  ), and it was hard enough to hit them for Normand to begin with..

As for the run..  That's what I typed in before even seeing this post..  But can Normand do it, or is there obstacles?  Also, how far is the rendez-vous point he's headed for, anyway?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> (It was supposed to be a training exercise!  )



Welcome to Algeria...  


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> As for the run..  That's what I typed in before even seeing this post..  But can Normand do it, or is there obstacles?  Also, how far is the rendez-vous point he's headed for, anyway?



Normand's round 21 was getting up and following the sarge - round 22 he can make a dead run for cover, which is (conveniently enough) about 120' away.

I have a map showing everyone's position at the end of the current round that will go up in my next post, so you can visualize it better.


----------



## The Shaman

*Updated actions by round through the beginning of round 22 - *
*Pyotr*
Surprise: Dead Aim (move)
1st round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Dead Aim (full-round)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Checks Gonzalez's rifle per Sgt. Neumann's orders (move), returns it to Gonzalez (move)
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), Dead Aim (move) – Dead Aim concludes with move action next round
7th round: Dead Aim (move), fires rifle (attack)
8th round: Dead Aim (full-round)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Fires rifle (attack), checks on Gonzalez (free)
11th round: Checks Gonzalez (move)
12th-14th rounds: Reloads, covers
15th round: Hide, Spot (move)
16th round: Spot (move)
17th round: Spots machine gunner (move)
18th round: Dead Aim (full round)
19th round: Fires rifle (attack)
20th round: Fires rifle (attack)
21st round: Dead Aim (full-round)
22nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
23rd round: TBD 

*Vidal*
Suprise: fires rifle (attack)
1st round: Fires rifle (attack), moves prone (free)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Fires rifle (attack)
4th round: Radios spotter plane (move), reloads (move) – Spot check
5th round: Stands from kneeling (move), moves up to 30’ (move), kneels (free)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), stands from kneeling (move)
7th round: Moves to rocks (move), drops prone (free), readies grenade (move)
8th round: Throws grenade (attack)
9th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack) – prepares to follow Sgt. Duval
10th round: Catches up to Duval and Lavareaux’s section (double-move)
11th-14th rounds: Moves toward assembly area (double move)
15th round: Moves toward assembly area (full-round action), radios spotter (free action) 
16th round: Briefs Duval (free), moves toward assembly area (full-round)
17th round: Holds position with Duval (full-round)
18th round: Radios Capt. Villiers (move)
19th round: Receives Villiers’ reply (free)
20th round: Holds position with Duval (full-round)
21st round: TBD
22nd round: TBD
23rd round: TBD

*Normand*
Surprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move), kneels (free)
4th round: Holds position - Spot check
5th round: Cover and hold (ready)
6th round: Fires rifle (attack), rises to standing (move)
7th round: Fires rifle (attack), moves to rocks (move)
8th round: Moves prone (free), fires rifle (attack)
9th round: Fires rifle (attack)
10th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)
11th round: Covers retreating fells (ready action)
12th-14th rounds: Reloads, covers
15th round: Fires rifle (attack)
16th round: Fires rifle (attack)
17th round: Fires rifle (attack)
18th round: Fires rifle (attack)
19th round: Fires rifle (attack)
20th round: Fires rifle (attack)
21st round: Stands from prone (move), move (move)
22nd round: RUN! (full-round)
23rd round: TBD

*Marcel*
Suprise: n/a
1st round: Fires rifle (attack)
2nd round: Fires rifle (attack), requests orders (free)
3rd round: Stands from kneeling (move), advances (move)
4th round: Advances (move), falls prone (free), Treat injury – stabilizes Martinez (attack)
5th round: Treat Injury – restore hit points (full round)
6th round: Stands from prone (move), fires rifle (attack)
7th round: Catches up to rest of squad (double move)
8th round: Move (move), screen Martinez from enemy fire (move)
9th round: Move (move), throw grenade (attack)
10th round: Throw grenade (attack), move (move)
11th round: Checks Martinez’s pulse (free), moves toward assembly area (double-move)
11th-14th rounds: Moves toward assembly area (double move)
15th round: Moves toward assembly area (full-round)
16th round: Moves toward assembly area (full-round)
17th round: Moves toward position (full-round)
18th round: Moves toward position (full-round)
19th round: Treat Injury for Pvt. Berg (attack)
20th round: Fires rifle (attack)
21st round: Fires rifle (attack)
22nd round: TBD
23rd round: TBD

Sorry, *знаток*, I think I moved a little too fast - if you could, just catch me up on Vidal's actions in your next post.  

Attached is a map showing everyone's positions at the start of round 22 - your postions are as follows:
Marcel is at G3 with Lavareaux and Berg
Vidal is at F7 with Duval
Pyotr is at F4 with...with...rocks
Normand is at F4 with Neumann and Gonzalez
(Dinter and Martinez are at D7, BTW)

*Bobitron*, Marcel isn't in a position to run with Normand and the others just yet - did you want to change his action to moving from his current position toward the retreating legionnaires?

*Barak*, Normand's run this round will carry him to the rocks in G6 - that's where he'll start round 23.

If catch any mistakes in the actions-by-round list, please let me know.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Marcel is at G3 with Lavareaux and Berg
> 
> *Bobitron*, Marcel isn't in a position to run with Normand and the others just yet - did you want to change his action to moving from his current position toward the retreating legionnaires?




Sorry about that, Shaman, I was anxious to post after a day away from the keyboard, and wasn't paying enough attention.   I'll edit my post ASAP.

Edit: edited , and I even hit someone!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, Shaman, I was anxious to post after a day away from the keyboard, and wasn't paying enough attention.   I'll edit my post ASAP.



No worries - I hadn't posted an updated map for a couple of rounds.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: edited , and I even hit someone!



Proving even a blind squirrel finds an acorn once in awhile!  

The law of averages is swinging your way at last...? 

BTW, Marcel has fired seven shots so far - one in the first encounter at the DZ, six more in the present encounter. He's also thrown...well, lobbed  ...both his grenades.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> BTW, Marcel has fired seven shots so far - one in the first encounter at the DZ, six more in the present encounter. He's also thrown...well, lobbed  ...both his grenades.




Thanks. I haven't kept track, assuming I wouldn't need to fire so much. You know, let the warriors make war . Marcel might get pretty cocky after that shot, though.

The games a bunch of fun still, even though I'm getting a bit sick of getting shot at. I just hope that support shows up soon...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The games a bunch of fun still, even though I'm getting a bit sick of getting shot at. I just hope that support shows up soon...



The good news is that as the fells get closer the legionnaires' chances to hit keep getting better and better.

On the other hand, this works both ways.



If you make a DC 12 knowledge (military science) check, you may read the following - you may take 10 on the check and you get a +2 circumstance bonus...  [sblock]Your cover is better on the hill than it was when you were in the gully or among the rocks - you have a reverse slope to work with now so you can screen your movements from the fells. In order for them to get to you they have to cross the open ground or face enfilading fire if they try to flank along the gully at E7 - either way they lose their cover advantage, and while the _fellaghas_ have the MG-34, the legionnaires otherwise have a distinct advantage in firepower against guys armed with WWII and WWI vintage rifles as well as shotguns and sporting arms.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron

Knowledge check: 6

Ha! What was that about the law of averages?


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, you might want to reread the following:







			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> If you make a DC 12 knowledge (military science) check, you may read the following - you may take 10 on the check and you get a +2 circumstance bonus...



Take 10...+2 circumstance bonus...DC 12...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, you might want to reread the following:Take 10...+2 circumstance bonus...DC 12...




Hehe. 

I was just trying to get that one out of my system.


----------



## Barak

I took ten.  With my luck, if I had rolled, I'd have gotten a 20.

Oh and btw..  Ground advantage is nice, as is somewhat superior armament.  But I'd still trade that for vastly superior numbers.  Or a bombing plane. 

I was pleasantly surprised when I re-"discovered" that Normand has 16 HPs, though.  I mean, I'm still at around 4 HPs left, but it's more then I thought.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Ground advantage is nice, as is somewhat superior armament.  But I'd still trade that for vastly superior numbers.



It's the old adage: "Quantity is its own quality."


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I was pleasantly surprised when I re-"discovered" that Normand has 16 HPs, though.  I mean, I'm still at around 4 HPs left, but it's more then I thought.



I have Normand at one hit point actually...

The wound to the lower leg cost him 6 HP *here* and the bullet to the chest took away 9 HP *here*.

But perhaps he's so strong he feels like he has 4 HP left!


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I have Normand at one hit point actually...




Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I said "at *around* 4 HPs".  1 is sorta around 4 HPs.  I just don't want the fells (who, I'm sure, read this thread) to know my exact HP count.


----------



## Bobitron

The fells are a very sneaky, high tech enemy.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The fells are a very sneaky, high tech enemy.



Yes, but wi-fi service out there in the _Tell Saharienne_ tends to be a bit spotty.

"Can you hear me now? Huh? Hello? Hello?!?"


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Yes, but wi-fi service out there in the _Tell Saharienne_ tends to be a bit spotty.
> 
> "Can you hear me now? Huh? Hello? Hello?!?"




Sat-phone modem, duh.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, any word re: *знаток*'s computer woes? Should we just continue to play through for another round or two? :\


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, any word re: *знаток*'s computer woes? Should we just continue to play through for another round or two? :\




Yeah, still having trouble. Feel free to NPC him. It shouldn't affect this game too badly.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Feel free to NPC him. It shouldn't affect this game too badly.



Done.

*shadowbloodmoon*, I assumed in my post that Pyotr used his actions to rise from prone and move toward the assembly area - that's why there was no cover bonus for the Reflex save.


----------



## Barak

Alright, now that Normand has reached further cover, what's the range between him and the fells?

And just to confirm, he still has a full clip, correct?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Alright, now that Normand has reached further cover, what's the range between him and the fells?



The three of you haven't quite reached cover yet - you're at the base of the hill at the southeast (lower right) corner of G5. (I'll post an updated map for the next round.)

Here are some options to consider - 
1. If you fall prone at the end of this move, you can get up and move into the rocks next wound, but not attack - this gives you the best defense bonus for the current round.
2. If you drop to one knee at the end of your move, you can fire and move into the rocks during the next round - the range is 330'.
3. If you drop to one knee at the end of your move, you can move into the rocks and then fire - the range is 350'.
4. You could stay prone at the bottom of the slope where the range is 330' but there is no cover.

Or you could come up with something I didn't think of, which probably wouldn't be too hard.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And just to confirm, he still has a full clip, correct?



You have six rounds remaining in the box in your rifle at present - you have three more untouched box mags  of ten rounds each and one box mag holding two rounds, or a total of 38 rounds.


----------



## The Shaman

Attached is the map showing everyone's positions at the end of round 22/start of round 23 - this presumes that Pyotr falls back as planned, and without a round 22 action from *Bobitron* or *знаток*. I'll amend the map as needed once everyone's actions are recorded for the round and update the narrative as necessary.


----------



## Barak

Ahh.  Sorry for the confusion. I thought I had reached cover because..



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> round 22 he can make a dead run for cover, which is (conveniently enough) about 120' away.




I missed the "about".  It's sorta like Normand having about 4 HPs. 



> You have six rounds remaining in the box in your rifle at present




Hmm..  Normand fired 6 shots since he last reloaded, magazines hold ten, and he could have had a bullet in the chanber when he switched magazines, which should have him with 5 rounds left in the rifle...  No?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Hmm..  Normand fired 6 shots since he last reloaded, magazines hold ten, and *he could have had a bullet in the chamber when he switched magazines*, which should have him with 5 rounds left in the rifle...  No?



I know that works with a bolt-action rifle, but I wasn't sure it that would work with the semi-auto or not. We can go with that if you like - call it five rounds remaining.

Edit: I just re-read my earlier post - is it possible to develop dyslexia as an adult? The round-by-round shows six shots fired, my consumables log shows six shots fired, and somehow my brain turned that into six shots left in the rifle...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Shaman, yes I was planning on having Pyotr fall back and then try to set up for another shot once he reaches cover and hides....


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> A few of the fells, like the one killed by Marcel, lie dead in the streambed...




BEST POST EVER!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Shaman, just wanted to double check and see how far Pyotr is from the gathering place.... If he's within sprint range I wanted him to run and dive behind the rocks.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Shaman, just wanted to double check and see how far Pyotr is from the gathering place.... If he's within sprint range I wanted him to run and dive behind the rocks.



At a dead run he can reach the toe of the slope of Hill 662, the contour line in G6 on the map - in the next round he can move among the brush or rocks at the crest of the hill.

*Bobitron*, each 'square' (such as they are...   ) on the map is 100' by 100' - if Marcel takes a double-move this round he can reach Normand _et al._ if they scramble up the rocks this round as discussed.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, each 'square' (such as they are...   ) on the map is 100' by 100' - if Marcel takes a double-move this round he can reach Normand _et al._ if they scramble up the rocks this round as discussed.




Make it so. Marcel will run to catch up with Normand.


----------



## Bobitron

I apologize if I am dense, but with Normand moving ahead, is Marcel caught up with him and able to do a Treat Injury check now?


----------



## знаток

I'm back.  Nothing I've done to try to fix my computer had any effect, but it hasn't shut down on its own yet tonight.    Thanks for posting for me, Shaman, and sorry again for the holdup.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I'm back.  Nothing I've done to try to fix my computer had any effect, but it hasn't shut down on its own yet tonight.    Thanks for posting for me, Shaman, and sorry again for the holdup.



HE'S BACK! YAY!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I apologize if I am dense, but with Normand moving ahead, is Marcel caught up with him and able to do a Treat Injury check now?



Whoops! Sorry I missed this earlier!  

Marcel is with Neumann, Gonzalez, and Normand in G6 - the "F" is for Fortier. Sorry I didn't make that clear. Normand fired this round, which makes it difficult for Marcel to assess and treat him - you'll need to wait until round 25 (and get Normand to hold still!) to roll your Treat Injury check.


----------



## Barak

Next round he's reloading..  So not moving -that- much..


----------



## The Shaman

I put up a short post resolving Marcel's Treat Injury attempt, using *Bobitron*'s earlier roll (with a penalty for Normand reloading...). This doesn't complete the round however - I want to give *знаток* today to post if he can - if he doesn't I'll NPC him for another round.


----------



## Bobitron

I just talked to him last night. His computer is acting up again. He is going to try and post from work, but as always, it's not a sure thing. I think more NPC'ing is ahead...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I just talked to him last night. His computer is acting up again. He is going to try and post from work, but as always, it's not a sure thing. I think more NPC'ing is ahead...



I understand. As long as he doesn't mind being NPC'd for a bit, I would like to keep the game moving along.


----------



## The Shaman

Thought this might be of interest: The Algerian War on Television.

The clip on military operations in the Aurès gives an excellent look at the terrain.


----------



## Bobitron

I'll check that out ASAP, looks like some good info!

знаток's computer issues continue, just so you are aware.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll check that out ASAP, looks like some good info!



It's really cool - you can see what the actual soldiers look like while they are performing the same duties as your characters. The snippets are short but they add so much more of a sense of "You are there!" than any description I could hope to offer.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток's computer issues continue, just so you are aware.



Okay. I went ahead and NPC'd him again this round, and I'll just keep going until I hear otherwise.

We're getting to the most intense part of the encounter, and I would really prefer not to let three or four days pass without action. What happens in the next few rounds will likely determine the battle...


----------



## знаток

Sorry all.  Until I figure out a way to fix the computer at home or get the time and guts to reformat the hard drive, I probably won't be posting from home.  The good news (for the game, anyway) is that starting today and through the end of May I'm back on the night shift, so I'll have some free time at work to post.


----------



## Barak

Hmm.  You know, I just reread my lat in-game post, and it almost seem as if Normand is trying to get Marcel in trouble.  Sorry for that Bobitron, it really wasn't my intention!  I was just going for a "aww shucks sergeant, I would but I'm busy" sorta deal.  That'll teach me to make a post before I have my first coffee!


----------



## Bobitron

Haha, no problem. I didn't see it that way at all. Marcel will defend his actions if need be.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey Shaman, I can't seem to get into the dice roller for Pyotr to shoot. Are you guys having the same problem?


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hey Shaman, I can't seem to get into the dice roller for Pyotr to shoot. Are you guys having the same problem?




Yeah, I was having trouble Fri-Sat.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hey Shaman, I can't seem to get into the dice roller for Pyotr to shoot. Are you guys having the same problem?



The Vacuum Elemental site can be a little sketchy ( :\ ) - feel free to use *Nadaka’s dice box* instead if you like.

In other news...

Glad to have you back, *знаток*! Sorry you had to swtich to the graveyard schedule just so you could play the game...  

(Hope I didn't mess up your character too badly... :\ )

When we started _Wing and Sword_ I planned to write a story hour. I assumed I would simply take the game-thread and edit it a bit to create the story - then I thought, "Well, that's freakin' lame. We've all played the game-thread, so we know the story already." I pondered for awhile and then I came up with a solution, one that will hopefully add another layer to the game...

Today I started jotting down notes on a story hour that looks at _Chat et Souris_ from the perspective of the ALN commander. This will result in a different, _Rashômon_-like narrative of the same events and give you some insight into what was happening "behind the screen" during the adventure. I'm going to start writing one evening this week, but I won't post anything until after the engagement ends. I hope you'll like it.

If this story hour idea is of interest, I'll do something similar with our future adventures - perhaps a story from the point of view of another legionnaire in your unit, one of your officers, a _pied-noir_ or Muslim civilian, and so on.

Also, assuming all of your characters survive the current engagement (not a foregone conclusion, but it's looking better than it did about a minute or so of game-time), I'd like to enlist your help on some 'campaign-development' projects, expanding on certain details in your character backgrounds that will become part of the adventures in the future. I'll fill you in later...


----------



## The Shaman

Good shot, *shadowbloodmoon*...I'll update the thread a little later today.


----------



## Bobitron

Sounds like a great idea, Shaman. Let me know what you need.


----------



## Barak

Indeed, I'm looking forward to reading that!

And I think I have a pretty firm grip on Normand by now, so if you want to know anything just let me know.  It's weird how I get to know my characters so much better after having played them for a little bit.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That sounds great. We know our characters, but it would be interesting to see how the NPCs see us... 

Oh and thanks for the compliment. I think I like this other dice server better.....


----------



## The Shaman

Well, impatient sort that I am, I wrote a short first chapter to the story hour at lunch and posted it on the board with a link in our entry in The Divine Records of Exalted Deeds and Vile Darkness. There are no real spoilers _per se_, but if you're concerned, you can wait until the current encounter is done to read it.

If you check out the 'Divine Records _&c._' entry, you'll also note that the list of adventures and encounters has been expanded considerably. I have about three-quarters of the encounter/engagement descriptions written, and I hope to have the rest completed over the next couple of weeks.

You may note that two of the encounters are highlighted in gold. These are adventures out of the regular time-line of the game: Fort Gallieni takes place in Morocco shortly after WW I while Legion of Gaius Marius takes place in 106 BC! I'll ask each of you to create different characters for each of these adventures: a different set of French Foreign Legionnaires for the first one and a group of Roman Legionnaires (!) for the second. Each of these out-of-time adventures ties into events in the campaign of the 1950s...

I'll have a post to the game-thread this evening. Thanks for staying tuned!


----------



## Bobitron

AWESOME.



-Bobicus Maximus


----------



## Barak

That is pretty darn cool.  I get more and more happy daily that I got into this game. 

Out of curiosity, have you given thought to the ruleset you'll use for the roman one?  D20 Modern could work, mind you, since it's for a one shot adventure, but it'd be kinda weird.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, have you given thought to the ruleset you'll use for the roman one?  D20 Modern could work, mind you, since it's for a one shot adventure, but it'd be kinda weird.



I'm planning on sticking with Modern and tapping the old AD&D _Glory of Rome_ sourcebook for ideas for a few new homebrew period-appropriate feats and AdCs.

From what I've read, _Grim Tales_ uses the Modern SRD for everything from space opera to ancient Mesopotamia with just a bit of period tweaking - I think Modern will work fine.


----------



## знаток

Dude, we should be paying you.


----------



## The Shaman

I'm pleased that you're pleased.  

Round 27 awaits your posts...


----------



## Barak

Good grief..  Just as things start to look a lil less grim, we all start rolling like crap.   Oh well..


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I thought I remembered us talking about having the smoke, but couldn't find where.  I'm assuming with this post that Vidal does have what he needs, so just let me know if this isn't the case.



Sgt. Duval gave Vidal a smoke grenade so he could mark their position.


----------



## Bobitron

I will be out of town for a while, returning on Monday 5/16. I will have limited internet access until then. Feel free to NPC Marcel until then, Shaman. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Just so you guys know, I may be out off an on in the next week or so. I've been dealing with a new wisdom tooth and the meds they have me on are killer. I'll try to keep up as much as I can.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I will be out of town for a while, returning on Monday 5/16. I will have limited internet access until then. Feel free to NPC Marcel until then, Shaman. Have a great week, everyone!





			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Just so you guys know, I may be out off an on in the next week or so. I've been dealing with a new wisdom tooth and the meds they have me on are killer. I'll try to keep up as much as I can.



*Bobitron*, thanks for the heads up - *shadowbloodmoon*, ugh! Get well soon!

I was hoping *знаток* might be able to slip in a post this week, but since we haven't heard from him I'll go ahead and NPC Vidal again for this round, and we'll see where things stand after that.


----------



## The Shaman

I NPC'd Vidal and Marcel for round 29. Hopefully everyone can post this week.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm back! Did the damn air support arrive yet?!?  

I'll get a post up tomorrow.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll get a post up tomorrow.



Kewel.


----------



## The Shaman

*shadowbloodmoon*, just so you don't think I deliberately hosed Pyotr, the gunner took the 'fighting defensively' action which upped his Defense - normally a 16 would hit the fells in the gully (and 12 total damage to take them out, which I'm sure you've all figured out by now).

Of course, his BAB gets even lower as well.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I understand, I don't expect war to be easy, I know what it's like on a battlefield. I am curious though, did Pyotr happen to see where that whistle came from? He would presume that that was a commander of some sort and remembering his previous orders, try to aim for it.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I am curious though, did Pyotr happen to see where that whistle came from? He would presume that that was a commander of some sort and remembering his previous orders, try to aim for it.



Pyotr recognizes that the whistle came from among the _fellaghas_ in E7, based on his Listen score - looking that way he could pick out the ALN leader with his good Spot check, but given that the fells are moving through the smoke, I would say it will take an action (move or attack) to pick him up. This means that Pyotr could either snap off a quick shot this round, or use the action to Dead Aim - he could then use his move action to finish Dead Aim and his attack action to fire next round.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> He raises the penny whistle to his lips and takes a deep breath. As loudly as he can, he starts playing "La Marseillaise", the marching song that many would like to see made France's national anthem. The sweet trill of the whistle rises above even the crack of the rifles and the stuttering rattle of the automatics.
> 
> ooc: Use Marcel's Coordinate ability (Charismatic, add +1 to attack rolls and skill checks for 3 rounds if Marcel can make a Charisma check at DC10), rolling a freaking 3. Dude, this roller is awful.



_La Marseillaise_? See, there was the problem. If Marcel played _Le Boudin_, then your roll would've been a natural 20!  

I'm open to suggestions on other dice rollers since the Vacuum Elemental site seems to have permanently timed out.


----------



## Bobitron

Hehe, I dunno. I made a bunch of rolls in a row, and got three sevens in five rolls. Whickety-whack.

Here's a pic of me and my gf Janice from over the weekend.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *snip*



"Hello, my name is Tron...Bobi Tron..."*

You guys clean up nice!  

Thanks to *jdvn1* and the computers and software board here at ENWorld, I have a set of 'fresh dice' for you to try: Invisible Castle. Be forewarned - my first test roll was a 1... :\ 

*I watched _Diamonds are Forever_ last night, and _From Russia with Love_ over the weekend, so I've got Bond on the brain...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> "Hello, my name is Tron...Bobi Tron..."*
> 
> You guys clean up nice!
> 
> Thanks to *jdvn1* and the computers and software board here at ENWorld, I have a set of 'fresh dice' for you to try: Invisible Castle. Be forewarned - my first test roll was a 1... :\
> 
> *I watched _Diamonds are Forever_ last night, and _From Russia with Love_ over the weekend, so I've got Bond on the brain...




I love Bond, so I'm honored by your (admittedly far-reaching) comparison. It's hard not to feel suave in a tux, especially with a lovely lady nearby.

As for the roller, that's the one I have been using for a little while now. I have come to the conclusion that ALL online rollers bite the big one. Check out my mediocre results by searching by the name Marcel. You will find a few Coordinate rolls that you can ignore at the top, I did a bunch out of anger to test it when I failed the last check.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> As for the roller, that's the one I have been using for a little while now.



 

As a PbP player I've had pretty good luck with Nadaka's DiceBox - maybe I was siphoning off everyone else's good rolls?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> As a PbP player I've had pretty good luck with Nadaka's DiceBox - maybe I was siphoning off everyone else's good rolls?




Well, to be honest, as long as you keep missing Marcel with your attack rolls, I'm OK with whatever roller you are using. I would rather miss than be hit, know what I mean?


----------



## знаток

I don't want to tick my computer off much more, but I sometimes have the desire to shove some real dice into the floppy to give it a taste of reality.  

Note to computer:  It's been great this week having access to all my beloved internet sites.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest, as long as you keep missing Marcel with your attack rolls, I'm OK with whatever roller you are using. I would rather miss than be hit, know what I mean?



Most of the time I'm just using plain ol' dice on my desk - it's good to be the GM  - but if I don't have them handy, or if I'm rolling for one of your characters, then I use the online sites. My rolls for Vidal weren't _too_ bad...







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> I don't want to tick my computer off much more, but I sometimes have the desire to shove some real dice into the floppy to give it a taste of reality.
> 
> Note to computer:  It's been great this week having access to all my beloved internet sites.  Keep up the good work!



And it's been GREAT having you around on a regular basis again - I'll keep sending good karma waves your way!

Speaking of dice rolls, the color text is a little different, but your grenade actually bounced along the line of fells and exploded virtually under a guy's feet (corner of his square), killing two and wounding another. Pretty much any other direction would've put the grenade beyond the fells. I rolled your damage for you - 20 out of a possible 24 points! - but next time, if you could please roll it when you make your attack, that would be appreciated.


----------



## The Shaman

*shadowbloodmoon*, could you please roll another Spot check and *знаток*, could you please roll your damage?


----------



## знаток

I'm terribly sorry.  I don't think I've made a damage roll yet in this game.  I'll make a point of it.  

It's good to be available again.

I have also noticed that my rolls have been mediocre to good, rather than what seems to be the standard poor, so I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I added the Spot check to my post.


----------



## знаток

Damage roll added.


----------



## Bobitron

знаток said:
			
		

> I have also noticed that my rolls have been mediocre to good, rather than what seems to be the standard poor, so I'm satisfied with that.




Yeah. I hate you.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I added the Spot check to my post.





			
				знаток said:
			
		

> Damage roll added.



Kewel - thanks!







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also noticed that my rolls have been mediocre to good, rather than what seems to be the standard poor, so I'm satisfied with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I hate you.
Click to expand...


Looks like someone's a little grumpy about everyone shooting stuff and blowing stuff up instead of listening to a tune on his little whistle...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Marcel keeps at it, switching his tune to "Le Boudin" (ooc:   ). He interjects word of encouragement when ever somone looks his way.
> 
> ooc: You were right about the choice of song, Shaman. Rolled a 21. That should give +1 to attack rolls and skill checks for 3 rounds for all my buddies.



I'm tellin' ya, it's all about the playlist...


----------



## Barak

Good grief Normand has been unlucky this whole encounter.

On the "good news" front, he only has a couple cullets left, so he won't be missing for too long now!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Good grief Normand has been unlucky this whole encounter.



Credit the _fellaghas_ for using the terrain to their advantage - if they'd been up and moving, you'd haven taken out your target.

I half expected Normand to grab his brass knucks and charge! 


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> As the legionnaires on the hill watch three of the fells swarm Sgt. Duval – two of them swing their rifles like clubs while a third, clutching a knife in his hand, slashes at the _sergent-chef_. The _ancien_ legionnaire rolls with the blows, and suddenly the fell with the knife goes flying and crashes to the ground as Vidal trips him with a swift kick to the leg.



Man, I love the Defensive Martial Arts tree! Improved Combat Throw rocks!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Quick question Shaman. The map shows that there are still _fells_ in F4. Is that correct or an oversight? I ask because you never mention them, and Pyotr's has been keeping them in mind with his tactics. Thanks...


----------



## Bobitron

I have to be honest, the map is killing me this time. I can't read it at all. It doesn't really affect Marcel, so no biggie, but maybe we should look into a different method in the future.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Quick question Shaman. The map shows that there are still _fells_ in F4. Is that correct or an oversight? I ask because you never mention them, and Pyotr's has been keeping them in mind with his tactics. Thanks...



The fells are still there - they are firing at Pyotr, Sgt. Neumann, and Gonzalez. With the range and the legionnaires' cover, they haven't been hitting much of anything, though a lucky roll could change that...







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I have to be honest, the map is killing me this time. I can't read it at all. It doesn't really affect Marcel, so no biggie, but maybe we should look into a different method in the future.



You've already seen the first of two maps for the next engagement, _The Farm_ - it was the one I made using CC2Pro awhile back. With a few exceptions all of the future maps should appear in that format, with a real 5' or 10' grid to make it easier to see exactly where everyone is.

If you recall I uploaded the map as a zipped file, but I'm also looking at hosting on a site so that you can see the maps in all their non-jpg'd glory.

This engagement I made the map _post hoc_ as I was working from a flowchart to determine the course of events - I really wasn't sure what was going to happen myself, so I didn't have any maps prepared, only a general sense of the terrain. It will be much cleaner in the future - in addition to site-specific maps, I'm pulling together a few 'generic terrain' maps that I can plug in as needed if the encounter is run from a flowchart again.

Addendum: *Bobitron*, if save the map as a file to your machine, you may be able to open it with Paint and zoom in to see a bit more clearly where everyone is. Chances are you've already tried this, but I'd feel remiss if I didn't offer it as a suggestion anyway.


----------



## Bobitron

Cool. That map was a big improvement. I didn't mean to criticize, it was at least as good as my Paint map in Bad Moon.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Cool. That map was a big improvement. I didn't mean to criticize, it was at least as good as my Paint map in Bad Moon.



No worries - the kindest thing I can say about our current map is it's "functional." :\


----------



## Barak

> I half expected Normand to grab his brass knucks and charge!




Believe me, I seriously considered it!  I sorta was under the impression those fells in F4 were doing some covering fire on Normand, though, and well, with his low HPs, he really can't be running under fire all that much..  But with his low number of bullets, his rifle inaccuracy, and the new knowledge that they aren't, in fact, firing on him..  He very well might go into melee pretty soon.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Believe me, I seriously considered it!  I sorta was under the impression those fells in F4 were doing some covering fire on Normand, though, and well, with his low HPs, he really can't be running under fire all that much..  But with his low number of bullets, his rifle inaccuracy, and the new knowledge that they aren't, in fact, firing on him..  He very well might go into melee pretty soon.




Marcel will happily donate any ammo he has left to a happy home. Not helpful right now, but maybe later?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Believe me, I seriously considered it!  I sorta was under the impression those fells in F4 were doing some covering fire on Normand, though, and well, with his low HPs, he really can't be running under fire all that much..  But with his low number of bullets, his rifle inaccuracy, and the new knowledge that they aren't, in fact, firing on him..  He very well might go into melee pretty soon.



Keep in mind that a couple of the fells in F7 are firing at you guys, which is why Marcel is doing a dance to avoid being hit by a blast from a machine pistol...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that a couple of the fells in F7 are firing at you guys, which is why Marcel is doing a dance to avoid being hit by a blast from a machine pistol...




...and doing so with grace and compsure, I must say.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ...and doing so with grace and compsure, I must say.



_Le style c’est l’homme même_ (Style is the man himself) - George-Louis Buffon, Comte de Leclerc.


----------



## Barak

That might come in useful..  But like I said, it's not as if Normand has been hitting much with what he already used..  If he can get to it, he'd probably be much more effective in melee combat.


----------



## знаток

Crazy crazy.  I have to keep reminding myself that a fist won't help my computer.  I had to come into work today just to post.  My apologies to you Shaman, as well as my player-comrades.  I hate that my inconvenience is affecting all of you, too.  I'll try my best to keep you posted about it.  I'm back on the day shift for the month of June, so posting at work may be a little more difficult.  I'll do what I can to keep up.


----------



## Bobitron

Busy weekend for me, moving is sucking the life from me. I'll post ASAP, probably Mon night or Tues. Sorry to hold things up.


----------



## The Shaman

So *Bobitron*...were you thinking that if you skip the Reflex save to avoid the autofire from the submachine gun, I'd forget about it?  

If you could add that roll to your post, I'd appreciate it!  

We had a quiet Memorial Day here at home - I don't envy your move!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> So *Bobitron*...were you thinking that if you skip the Reflex save to avoid the autofire from the submachine gun, I'd forget about it?
> 
> If you could add that roll to your post, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> We had a quiet Memorial Day here at home - I don't envy your move!




Hehe, sorry about that. I just figured that with Marcel's incredible luck at bullet-hole-in-the- chest avoidance, rolls were not needed at this point. 

Actually, for some reason I read that as you having made the roll. 

Invisiblecastle roller is down now, () but the other one worked just fine. ))

Yeah, the move is pretty much butt. It is a good distance, so we can really only make a trip a day which bites. I'm borrowing a pickup, but I'm starting to think we should just pay the $ and rent a bigger one. Oh well, half done. It doesn't help that I do stupid things to slow things down. Yesterday I tied the tarp over the truck with clothesline ($3 for 100 ft, failed my Wisdom check on that one) and we had to stop 5 times to retie it when it broke. :\


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: How do you like that mangled French, Barak!




Actually, there was nothing mangled about it at all!  Good job! 

Yes, moving is a pain.  We rented a U-Haul last time we moved, and it still took us 5-6 trips..  Of course, there's 5 of us..  I remember moving when I was a bachelor, when -everything- would fit in a pick-up and a car.  Those were the days.


----------



## Barak

Darn..  I really thought Normand would be the first to fall, if any of us did.. 

How far away from Normand is the closest fell?  I have a feeling it's more than 60', but I figured I'd ask..  And I have here that Normand has one (1!) bullet left, is that correct with your calculations?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I have a feeling it's more than 60', but I figured I'd ask..



The closest fell, at the lower right of F7, is 80' away. You're going to spend at least one round in the open before you can close for hand-to-hand, should you choose to go that route. 







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And I have here that Normand has one (1!) bullet left, is that correct with your calculations?



Looks right to me - you still have both your fragmentation grenades as well.


----------



## Barak

Thanks, Mr Shaman!

Fired my last bullet, and getting ready to inflict some brass knuckles pain... I was aware of the grenades, but I don't see them as that useful for Normand in the current situation..


----------



## The Shaman

Normand made good use of his last two bullets, *Barak*!

*знаток*, that's great news about your computer! Just in time for your character to be disabled... :\ I really appreciate your Herculean efforts to keep posting - now the clock is ticking to see if our medic can make it to you in time while avoiding getting killed himself...

I updated our Story Hour with another short installment: Chapter 2.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> ...now the clock is ticking to see if our medic can make it to you in time while avoiding getting killed himself...




Yeah, right. If I keep dropping grenades at my feet like that, I doubt it.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> I updated our Story Hour with another short installment: Chapter 2.




Nice! Looking forward to more.


----------



## The Shaman

Lucky bounce, *Bobitron*, and a bad Reflex save by the _fellagha_ - maybe Lavareaux won't give Marcel grief about his throwing arm this time...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Lucky bounce, *Bobitron*, and a bad Reflex save by the _fellagha_ - maybe Lavareaux won't give Marcel grief about his throwing arm this time...




Hehe, we'll see. I'm just glad I didn't drop it and slip on it banana-peel style.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> End of round 37.
> 
> The three charging legionnaires can close with the _fellaghas_ in the next round.




I'm going straight for Vidal, so I hope you guys can keep my a$$ alive.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hehe, we'll see. I'm just glad I didn't drop it and slip on it banana-peel style.



*_*The Shaman* makes a mental note of slipping and falling on grenades for future reference_*

 

Felt like writing some more tonight: Chapter 3


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Normand made good use of his last two bullets, Barak!




And no one was more surprised than me!

Now if I can stay on my feet, I should manage a few hits with a bit more ease...


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Now if I can stay on my feet, I should manage a few hits with a bit more ease...



*HULK SMASH!*

Whups...wrong game...I was flipping through _Mutants and Masterminds_ this morning.  

*знаток*, is your computer still working?!?


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *знаток*, is your computer still working?!?





Not really.  I was overzealous.  It's a little more reliable, but Sunday I plan to reinstall the OS from a friend's disc.  Hopefully that will work.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Not really.  I was overzealous.






			
				знаток said:
			
		

> It's a little more reliable, but Sunday I plan to reinstall the OS from a friend's disc.  Hopefully that will work.



Good luck!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> End of round 38, and WE ARE NO LONGER IN INITIATIVE ORDER! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Pyotr has a clear shot at the two fells retreating if he wants to take it.
> 
> Good job, legionnaires.





  

*cue sappy music*

You make me soo
Very happy!

WHOOO HOO! Good work, everyone! Time to take some serious healing time...

Edit: Actually, Shaman, is it possible to post a list of everyone who need's Marcel's attention? I lost track a while back...


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *cue sappy music*
> 
> You make me soo
> Very happy!
> 
> WHOOO HOO! Good work, everyone! Time to take some serious healing time...
> 
> Edit: Actually, Shaman, is it possible to post a list of everyone who need's Marcel's attention? I lost track a while back...



I second that commotion!  I don't believe I've ever played 38 consecutive rounds of combat (or survived 37).  Bravo, GM!


----------



## Barak

Wow.  That was quite the encounter, and it got me worried for Normand and his boon companions at quite a few moments.  Which, of course, is the hallmark of a good encounter!


----------



## The Shaman

Wow.

I feel like I should smoke a cigarette or offer you guys cab fare home or something.  

My wife could tell when I was running my end of the action by the sound of the d20 being rolled over and over and over on the desk in our office. She even noticed that I was rolling less as the engagement went on and asked it that meant the heroes were losing - I told her, no, that means they're winning. 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> That was quite the encounter, and it got me worried for Normand and his boon companions at quite a few moments.  Which, of course, is the hallmark of a good encounter!



Glad you enjoyed. I admit there were a couple of times when I thought, "Oh crap, I totally hosed these guys!"  

*Bobitron*, Marcel should ask around about who's wounded. You've also got a couple of missing legionnaires...


----------



## The Shaman

Chapter 4 is up in our Story Hour.


----------



## Barak

Cool!  Will go read right after posting this. 

Just wanted to make sure you noticed I edited in my previous post a little bit this morning..  As I went to bed last night, I got a weird look from my wife when I blurted out "!  I forgot to make sure they were dead!"

It wasn't -quite- out of context..  I'm reading W.E.B. Griffin right now, and while it's the wrong units (they're marines, not legionnaires) and the wrong time period (they're currently in WWII), the -feel- of the thing is pretty similar, which is cool.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I'm reading W.E.B. Griffin right now, and while it's the wrong units (they're marines, not legionnaires) and the wrong time period (they're currently in WWII), the -feel- of the thing is pretty similar, which is cool.



I'm glad to hear that - that's exactly the effect I was hoping we'd achieve.

Modern is supposed to be 'cinematic', but I think PbP games should strive to be more 'literary'...


----------



## Barak

> I'm glad to hear that - that's exactly the effect I was hoping we'd achieve.
> 
> Modern is supposed to be 'cinematic', but I think PbP games should strive to be more 'literary'...




I think it's working pretty well.  And I'll try to incorporate some traits of some of the character into my portrayal of Normand, which would be fun, I believe.  For one, I've started tot think up of a few nicknames I'll use to address the other characters...   I have a few ideas, but I'll have to do some research to make sure there's no anachronisms in a case or two.


----------



## The Shaman

Well...

YOU MADE IT!  

We still have some odds and ends to finish in our current encounter, but to get a head-start on our next adventure, *Life During Wartime*, here is your revised equipment list...

*Standard player character equipment list*

*Assault load*
M1947/56 “leopard”-pattern jump smock and trousers (woodland camouflage pattern) with silver jump wings over right pocket, 1st REP badge on right pocket, rank insignia on left sleeve, t-shirt, underwear
-- Compass
-- Wound kit (treat as first aid kit)
M1956 steel helmet with camouflage net cover and ‘parachutist’ cross-straps
Green beret with silver parachutist badge
M1950 web belt with suspenders
-- Three (3) magazine pouches containing two (2) box magazines each
-- Two (2) grenade pouches – two (2) anti-personnel fragmentation grenades, one (1) white phosphorous grenade, one (1) smoke grenade (white)
-- Two (2) M1952 canteens in covers
-- M3 combat knife in sheath
Jump boots and wool socks
Dog tags
_Weapons_ – see personal equipment below

*Marching load*
Rucksack (total weight 25 lb.)
-- Mess kit
-- Rations (2 days)
-- Canteen and cover
-- Toilet articles and towel
-- Spare socks (2 pair)
-- Entrenching tool and cover
-- Multi-purpose tool
-- Quilted wind jacket
-- Wool helmet liner
-- Nylon poncho and cloth liner

*Sustainment load* – this is usually at the 1_e REP_ base in Zeralda unless otherwise noted
Foot locker
-- Spare battle dress
-- Khaki ‘walking-out’ uniform – with ribbons (if applicable) and unit citation _forrageur_
-- Dress uniform including _epaulettes de tradition_ (red and green shoulder epaulets), _ceinture bleu_ (blue sash), white belt, harness, and gaiters, and (of course) the _kepi blanc_ – with medals (if applicable) and unit citation _forrageur_

*Personal equipment assignment*
*Marcel*
Add medical kit in musette bag to assault load – add surgery kit in musette bag to marching load
Remove grenades and pouches from assault load and entrenching tool from marching load
Replace magazines and pouches with one (1) magazine pouch containing two (2) spare magazines each
Weapon – M1A1 Carbine semiautomatic rifle with folding stock
-- M1A1 Carbine (Dmg. 2d10/Crit. 20/Ball./Rng. 60’/Rate S/Mag. 15/Size L/6 lb.)

*Normand*
Add eight (8) rifle grenades (_treat as 40mm fragmentation grenade per Modern rules_) in musette bag to assault load
Weapon – MAS-49/56 semiautomatic rifle with integral grenade launcher
-- MAS-49/56 (Dmg. 2d8/Crit. 20/Ball./Rng. 80’/Rate S/Mag. 10 box/Size L/10 lb.)

*Pyotr*
Replace magazines and pouches with two (2) magazine pouches containing five (5) magazines each to assault load
Weapon – MAT-49 submachine gun
Optional weapon – personal sniper rifle carried in case
-- MAT-49 (Dmg. 2d6/Crit. 20/Ball./Rng. 50’/Rate A/Mag. 32 box/Size L/9 lb.)

*Vidal*
Add Motorola SCR-536 ‘handie-talkie’ radio to assault load
Replace magazines and pouches with two (2) magazine pouches containing five (5) magazines each to assalut load
Weapon – MAT-49 submachine gun
-- MAT-49 (Dmg. 2d6/Crit. 20/Ball./Rng. 50’/Rate A/Mag. 32 box/Size L/9 lb.)

The entrenching tool is considered a simple weapon with the following stats:
Entrenching tool (Simple) (Dmg. 1d6*/Crit. 19-20/Bludg./Rng. – /Size M/2 lb.)

*If you take Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency (entrenching tool), the damage increases to 1d8 and change damage to Slash./Bludg.

Please cut-and-paste this list into your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery and make the changes noted for your personal equipment. You may add other personal equipment such as sunglasses, wristwatches, lighters, and so on at your discretion, but please do so before we start the next adventure – normally Modern assumes that these items are ‘on-hand’ but due to the environment in which you’ll be serving much of your time, ‘on-hand’ equipment isn’t readily available, so what's on your sheet is what you have. It’s also a nice way to personalize your character. You’ll have the opportunity to pick up additional personal gear while on leave – the other members of your section may inspire you to find some items when you finally get a pass...

I'm going to add an updated house rules post in the next day or so - it just codifies some of the stuff that came up in the course of play and adds a couple of HR that will probably have nothing to do with _Wing and Sword_, but I'm throwing them in anyway since it's my generic house-rule compendium for Modern.  

I'll also be handing out your 'homework' assignments in the next couple of weeks, to flesh out certain details about your character backgrounds so that I can work them into the campaign.

Hope you're all having as much fun as I am!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Done.. I hope it looks correct. I didn't edit my Action points because I haven't had a chance to go back and look how many I have left, either 3 or 4 I think. I am enjoying this campaign very much and definately looking forward to its continuation. We'll have to pitch in and get you something for GM's day...


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Done.. I hope it looks correct.



Looks great - I like the personal touches!







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I didn't edit my Action points because I haven't had a chance to go back and look how many I have left, either 3 or 4 I think.



I counted three spent, four remaining. 







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I am enjoying this campaign very much and definately looking forward to its continuation.



Me too!


----------



## Barak

Will do the cut and paste in a couple hours.   I think i have one (1) action point left..  Yay me! 

I got a question..  I see I get the cool rifle with the integrated grenade launcher..  Which is very cool with me..  But what's the range on the grenade launcher part?

Edit: Edited the equipment in.  Oh, and I didn't say so before because I figured it went without saying, but what the heck:  I'm really enjoying this game a lot, and am looking forward to seeing it go further as well!


----------



## Bobitron

Nice! I'll have some time to edit Marcel later today.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I see I get the cool rifle with the integrated grenade launcher..  Which is very cool with me..



Are you sure you don't mind? That can be changed if you'd rather be a regular _voltiguer_ (with a MAT-49) instead of a _grenadier-voltiguer_.

I put that out there as one source suggested that the biggest, strongest men in the unit (typically the German recruits) usually ended up with either the light machine gunner or as the grenadier. Plus, I thought it might be fun! Boomstick! Whee!  

Operating a grenade launcher requires the Exotic Firearms Proficiency (grenade launcher) feat - there is a -4 non-proficiency penalty for characters without the feat. However, Normand is of course oriented to the weapon, so he's not completely non-proficient - we'll make the penalty -2 to represent the idea that he has a functional knowledge of the weapon, and if you decide you want to take the feat later (at your discretion - it's not required), that means he's invested the extra effort to gain complete proficiency. Does this sound alright with you? 







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> But what's the range on the grenade launcher part?



The book cites 70' for the M79, and I planned on going with that, but I think I'm going to do a little research before I say for sure. I'll get back to you before we start out next adventure to confirm this.


----------



## Barak

Hmm let's see.  I can have a "regular" rifle, or one that can also shoot grenades.

I'm fine with the grenade-launcher.. 

And if Normand would -regularly- carry the weapon, I would take that feat when we do level..  That's the "problem" with that sort of campaign, you specialize with a weapon, and then some higher-up idiot with no knowledge "issues" you a different one..  But that's the military for you. 

oh, and 70' sounds logical to me.


----------



## Bobitron

I can only remember spending two action points, can you confirm that, Shaman?


----------



## Barak

Darn it!  

I was gonna have Normand nickname Vidal "Sassoon", but sadly it would be anachronistic.  Too bad, especially in view of the opinion muslims have(had?) of the man, a fact I was unaware of before my reasearch.  How fitting it would have been.  Back to the drawing board, I guess.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> And if Normand would -regularly- carry the weapon, I would take that feat when we do level..  That's the "problem" with that sort of campaign, you specialize with a weapon, and then some higher-up idiot with no knowledge "issues" you a different one..



You touched on something that bugs me a bit, something I noticed when I was statting NPCs for this game: feats and abilities like Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, and the various 'exotic' feats don't leave much room for growth - some of these NPCs have been around for a long time, served in different militaries, and so forth, yet they're expected to keep using the same gun for their entire career!?!

In a case like this, I would have no problem if later on you want to swap out the feat for another: for example, if Normand gets promoted to _sergent_ later in the campaign, he'll be carrying the MAT-49 SMG - in that case, when your character levels up, I would allow you to swap EFP (grenade launcher) for Advanced Weapons Proficiency, to better take advantage of autofire. I would also allow a character with WS or WF from the Soldier AdC to make a one-time change.

Along similar lines, I'm working on a general house rule that would allow a character to swap a few skill points from time to time, to represent a character changing focus. I haven't hammered out the details yet.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I can only remember spending two action points, can you confirm that, Shaman?



Uh...I wasn't tracking APs on your expendables log - I used the dice roller dbase for that. Now that Vacuum Elemental is vaporized, I can't check, and I don't plan on going back through the whole thread. You're on the honor system, *Bobitron*! 

I'm going to give *знаток* and *shadowbloodmoon* a chance to post then I'll do a 'postgame wrap-up' of the thread - it'll be a couple of days before the new game thread is posted, as I have to tie together the various strands created by this one. (A couple of you will be spending some time in the hospital...)

In the meantime, I need a roll from all of you: your characters are eligible for a couple of medals. I need two rolls each from *знаток* and *Normand* (eligible for the Wound Medal and a combat decoration), and one each from *shadowbloodmoon* and *Bobitron* (eligible for combat decorations only).

*Medal Check = 1d20 + Charisma modifier + Reputation bonus + misc. bonus*​
You may expend an AP if you wish. If you receive a medal, you get a bump to your Reputation bonus - you may use your Reputation bonus as a modifier on any social skill check (Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Intimidate) with anyone who has the Foreign Legion or other military allegiance, and it also adds a bonus to your Promotion Check when you level up. (In other words, a medal is a nice thing to have!)

Please post your Medal Check result in here in the METAGAME thread - your miscellaneous bonus for this check is *+8*. The results will be announced sometime in the next adventure...


----------



## Barak

Weee Medal Check!

10 and 23

I have a feeling I have good chances to get one, and bad chances to get the other..  

And I'm glad to hear your view about feats regarding weapons.  From my own knowledge, it makes sense too.  People can pick up how to use weapons pretty quickly, but that knowledge also fades quickly if left unused..  Which would be well-reflected by being able to switch "specific-weapons" feats for the same feat regarding a different weapon, assuming that weapon was used consistently.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> You're on the honor system, *Bobitron*!




I think I noted it in the game thread when I used them, so I'll review before the next encounter.




			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> In the meantime, I need a roll from all of you: your characters are eligible for a couple of medals.




*Medal Check = 9  + 2 + 3 + 8* for a total of 22.​


----------



## The Shaman

Wow, it's like playing in a chat room today!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Wow, it's like playing in a chat room today!




Yeah! I love it!

I might actually have to do some work soon, though.


----------



## Barak

Well, today was kinda weird for me work-wise, as I was at home.

If I can convince the wife that whatever housework I accomplished took me long enough to account for many hours, I should be ok, though.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Well, today was kinda weird for me work-wise, as I was at home.
> 
> If I can convince the wife that whatever housework I accomplished took me long enough to account for many hours, I should be ok, though.




Hahaha, been there.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sorry guys.. My Mondays are rather busy lately. I will post my medal check here: 5+1+1+8=15. I'll edit my Aps and post my response to the game thread shortly.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Sorry guys.. My Mondays are rather busy lately.



No worries - we had a weird confluence of events where three of us all happened to be at our computers a lot yesterday. Hopefully *Barak*'s wife and *Bobitron*'s boss were understanding about their level of 'productivity' after spending the afternoon playing our game...  

I wonder how *знаток*'s OS re-install went...I'm keeping my fingers crossed and I'm seriously losing circulation!


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Hopefully Barak's wife and Bobitron's boss were understanding about their level of 'productivity' after spending the afternoon playing our game




Well I dunno about Bobitron's boss, but my wife didn't get home until quite late, which gave me plenty of time to be productive.


----------



## The Shaman

And that is that...

The start of our next adventure will cover what happens next - Marcel is returning to Blida to complete his training jumps, Pyotr is headed back into the desert with the _tirailleurs_ and Normand and Vidal will be transported to the military hospital in Algiers.

What hand will the fates deal our intrepid adventurers? Stay tuned...

I should have the new game thread posted in a couple of days!


----------



## Barak

Uh oh.  We're all going different places, and everyone knows what happen when the group gets separated.  I foresee trouble ahead.


----------



## Bobitron

Huzzah! My favorite character makes it throught the first chapter of my favorite game. I told you this was going to be great...



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, there are those high expectations again...
> 
> I promise I will do my best to make this fun!




EXPECTATIONS MET!

On the good news front, it looks like I will have an internet connection at home soon, probably tomorrow. 

On the bad news front, looks like Vidal will have to keep up the 'strong and silent' aspect of his personality for a while; not confident that The Expert has his computer running well. I'll talk to him soon and get an update.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  We're all going different places, and everyone knows what happen when the group gets separated.  I foresee trouble ahead.




Bah. I'm not concerned.


----------



## Barak

Here's another vote for the "Expectations met" camp, for sure.  I'd even go with "surpassed"


----------



## Bobitron

I was digging around for photos related to the French-Algerian war and found some stuff. Some of these are older or more modern than our game's time period, but still interesting. Let me know if this post is obnoxious/cluttering up the thread too much, Shaman, and I'll cut it.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey look! There's Pyotr, looking at the camera instead of the chess game... He's thinking.. _Amateurs._ Oh.. Anyway. Definately a great game, one of the best I've ever been in. I don't foresee splitting the group up as too much of a problem. Most of my best games start with all the characters in different parts of their lives with events bringing them together.


----------



## The Shaman

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the game!  

That's a great shot of the Algiers waterfront - if I have my bearings correct (which is iffy at best), the arcade marks the _Boulevard Carnot_ and the Casbah sits behind the row of French colonial buildings.

Some other pictures of Algiers and of the Legion can be found here and here.


----------



## знаток

Dudes!  I have like six browser windows open and my computer has been connected and turned on for the past two hours straight!  I'll catch up on everything tomorrow morning.  Glad to be back!  Thanks to all for your patience.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I have like six browser windows open and my computer has been connected and turned on for the past two hours straight!



Awesomeness!

Was it the OS re-load that made the difference?


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Bah. I'm not concerned.






			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I don't foresee splitting the group up as too much of a problem.




Well, that's easy for you two to say!  Marcel is going to jump training, and Pyotr will have a nice lil vacation in the desert.  Vidal and Normand, on the other hand, are on their way to face the horrors of an..  Hospital!  The terrible food, the crazy doctors, the overly-..  Err  "Enthusiastic" nurses...  _We_ have reasons to be worried!

P.S. Actually, my previous post should have had a smiley.  I was just making a joke on the common "splitting the party is -bad-" concept.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> That's a great shot of the Algiers waterfront - if I have my bearings correct (which is iffy at best), the arcade marks the _Boulevard Carnot_ and the Casbah sits behind the row of French colonial buildings.




Here's a 1024x768 shot of it.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Here's a 1024x768 shot of it.



That is the Casbah in the background - to the right of the photo is the community of Bab-el-Oued, the 'Water Gate' of the old city, which at the time of the campaign is a working-class _pieds-noirs_ neighbohood (one that your characters will visit on one of their adventures, as a matter of fact...!)

I think the picture was taken from the breakwater that marks the west edge of the port of Algiers. I've spent much too much time looking at the maps of the city!  

Great picture!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Hospital!  The terrible food, the crazy doctors, the overly-..  Err  "Enthusiastic" nurses...  _We_ have reasons to be worried!



Wait a minute...how did you get peek at my notes?!?


----------



## Barak

I saw your notes before the game begun, and as soon as I saw mention of the..  Errr..  Enthusiastic nurses, I picked the Endurance feat for Normand.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I saw your notes before the game begun, and as soon as I saw mention of the..  Errr..  Enthusiastic nurses, I picked the Endurance feat for Normand.



Yes, but since then I added a homebrewed feat, "Exotic Melee Weapons Proficiency (catheter)," and a new AdC, the Proctologist...


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Awesomeness!
> 
> Was it the OS re-load that made the difference?




Well, in the system recovery process that the computer has built in it says that it reinstalls it, but I don't think it really starts from scratch.  So anyway, I didn't redo the OS from disc.  I just had this computer guy from work come over and reconfigure my modem and check out the rest of the PC.  Things still seem good.

It looks like I missed the most interesting role-playing yet while I was off without a computer this week.  Sorry I couldn't be there.  :\   I'm really looking forward to participating more frequently!

medal check 1: 26
medal check 2: 23

Also, should I be removing the pistol and the Motorola SCR-300 radio from my equipment?  I left them on in italics just in case.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Also, should I be removing the pistol and the Motorola SCR-300 radio from my equipment?  I left them on in italics just in case.



Yes, please remove them - that was gear assigned for your "training" jump...  

If you decide that you want to carry a sidearm, you can request one from your officer later on, or you can purchase one on your own when you get leave and ask your officer if you can carry it.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> It looks like I missed the most interesting role-playing yet while I was off without a computer this week.  Sorry I couldn't be there.  :\   I'm really looking forward to participating more frequently!



Me, too.

I just figured that Vidal was nursing a monster of a headache and wasn't up for much conversation...


----------



## The Shaman

The new game thread is up!

Amazing what you can do when you don't let the need for sleep interfere with your hobbies. (Man, I'm going to be tired in the morning.)

This is how I anticipate the transitions between adventures to work, though in most cases you won't be scattered across half of Algeria - a short narrative that gets you from one engagement to the next. If you have any problem with the format or the content, please let me know. I tried not to take too many liberties with your characters... Feel free to expand on these experiences as you share them in-game.

You guys will have a chance to talk amongst yourselves for a little bit - the other legionnaire was asleep in the truck when everyone arrived, so no one's spoken with him yet.

To your equipment lists please add a flashlight in your packs, and Marcel can add a red cross brassard (arm band) to his medical kit.


----------



## Bobitron

Whoo hoo! I'll get a post up soon.


----------



## The Shaman

I updated the glossary this morning and posted it at the head of the new game thread: we have enough French and Arabic flying around that I don't want to lose anyone.

And yes, as predicted, I'm a zombie this morning... :\


----------



## Bobitron

Updated equipment list and posted.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Excellent... I changed my stuff to include the flashlight, though I was curious to see if Pyotr was allowed to keep the _djellba_. My post included that he did, but if not, I can change it.


----------



## Bobitron

I have never been so tempted to break the sanctity of the spoiler before.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Excellent... I changed my stuff to include the flashlight, though I was curious to see if Pyotr was allowed to keep the _djellba_. My post included that he did, but if not, I can change it.



Since you asked, yes you can. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I have never been so tempted to break the sanctity of the spoiler before.



I'm sure Pyotr will tell you whatever he wants you to know...


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> That is the Casbah in the background - to the right of the photo is the community of Bab-el-Oued, the 'Water Gate' of the old city, which at the time of the campaign is a working-class _pieds-noirs_ neighbohood (one that your characters will visit on one of their adventures, as a matter of fact...!)
> 
> I think the picture was taken from the breakwater that marks the west edge of the port of Algiers. I've spent much too much time looking at the maps of the city!
> 
> Great picture!



I think you should consider posting that and possibly other pictures (as appropriate) as illustrations in the story hour, which is awesome, by the way.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> And yes, as predicted, I'm a zombie this morning... :\



I wish I could pay you back for the sleep lost.  The introduction is fantastic!


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I think you should consider posting that and possibly other pictures (as appropriate) as illustrations in the story hour, which is awesome, by the way.



That's a great idea - I'll try to work more illustrations into both the story hour and the game-threads. I'm glad you like the story hour - I'll try to get another installment up this weekend.

Excellent posts, everyone - *знаток*, I got a little misty reading Vidal's reminiscences...


----------



## Bobitron

Whoa! The picture goldmine!


----------



## Barak

Yup..  I didn't post in here since the intro, so I'll take this time to say it was very good indeed!  And I'm probably even more curious than Normand to know what's coming next..


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whoa!



Well-said, Keanu!  

That's awesome! 6th Colonial Paras (but you probably figured that out already...) in action. Some of the captions are pretty funny - I like the "Algerian Climbing Club" and a trip to the 'beach' at Blida... The peaked cap that the men are wearing in most of the pictures is called a Bigeard cap, after Col. Marcel Bigeard - the colonel modeled it on _Afrika Korps_ fatigue hats. All of the paras in Algeria adopted the cap except the Legion paras, who stayed with their traditional green beret.

(Speaking of, there is a small mistake in the movie _The Battle of Algiers_ that relates to headgear: when Ali-la-Pointe is in his hiding-hole at the end, the paras outside are shown wearing Bigeard caps - in fact, it was the 1st REP that captured Ali-la-Pointe, so they should've been wearing berets. This scene is also a preview of one of your upcoming adventures...  )

Take a good look at that terrain - that's where you'll be spending much of the campaign. Steep hills, dense brush, lots of cover and concealment - skill points in Spot are well-spent!

In the history section, the author recounts the actions of the 6th Colonial Paras - at the bottom it lists the casualties from Indochina and Algeria: 23 officers, 70 non-coms, and 480 paras. That's the equivalent of an entire para battalion/light regiment lost between 1948 and 1961... 

Excellent link, *Bobitron* - thanks!


----------



## Barak

Well..  That's actually not -that- bad, although obviously any loss of life is bad.  I mean, it's a 13 years span..  And counting just the paras, it comes at about 37 per year..  How many did we (fictionally) lose in our little encounter?  2 or 3 (I was sorta confused there at the end)?  And while it lasted long for a PBP, that was barely a skirmish for a military campaign.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> How many did we (fictionally) lose in our little encounter?  2 or 3 (I was sorta confused there at the end)?



Two: Berg was shot in the head (critical hit while among the rocks) and Martinez was hit multiple times (already in negative HP when he and Dinter got hit with autofire). Considering that you guys were outnumbered more than eight-to-one, it's fortunate that casualties were actually that low.

I suppose you're right, *Barak* - it seems like a lot to me for soldiers on security operations as opposed to fighting pitched battles (Dien Bien Phu being the major exception). Normand will be able to decide as the campaign goes on if the cost is high over the course of the campaign as comrades are lost in action...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Actually, that is a pretty cool link... I found another picture of Pyotr I might add to his RG post:


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I found another picture of Pyotr...



I thought the same thing when I saw that picture.

Hang on to the SMG for the moment...but definitely put that picture on your character sheet.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I suppose you're right, Barak - it seems like a lot to me for soldiers on security operations as opposed to fighting pitched battles (Dien Bien Phu being the major exception). Normand will be able to decide as the campaign goes on if the cost is high over the course of the campaign as comrades are lost in action...




Well of course the personal cost for someone involved in it will be high.  But, although I don't have any numbers, I wonder how they would compare to british soldiers lost in Ireland, or India, in what seems to me a similar situation.


----------



## The Shaman

Some additional info for *Barak* and *знаток*...[sblock]All four of the wounded legionnaires - Dinter, Neumann, Duval, and Lavareaux - were recovering from their wounds in Maillot Hospital when you staged your break. Neumann was due to be released the same week you went over the wall and Dinter shortly after - Duval and Lavareaux were going to be there for awhile.[/sblock]...and for *Bobitron*...[sblock]Pedro Gonzalez received assignment with the 2nd REP after graduating with you at Blida.[/sblock]*Shadow*, I couldn't think of anything I needed to add to your intro, other than keep the _djellba_!


----------



## Barak

*groan*

Thanks to my craptastic computer, who does what he wants when he wants, and then sometimes not, the spoiler button ain't working right now.  Hopefully it'll work later.


----------



## The Shaman

I added another installment to our Story Hour: Chapter 5.

This one's a little shorter.


----------



## Bobitron

Nice addition to the story as always, Shaman. I can't wait until you tell the legend of Marcel's amazing shot.


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> a tough fils d'une chienne




Heh.  While that is a good literal translation, it's not really used in french.  "fils de pute" (son of a whore) is the pejorative "equivalent", and can probably also be used as the qualitative equivalent, although it's rarer in french than in english.

And Shaman..  Reading the point of view of the other side makes it hard to shoot them, you know that?


----------



## Bobitron

Edited. Thanks for the tip. I use Babelfish, so any translations are probably a bit whacked.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I use Babelfish, so any translations are probably a bit whacked.



This might help to make Marcel's cursing a bit more idiomatic. Be sure to poke around some of the links at the bottom as well.  

I've been keeping it fairly mild because of the site rules on profanity (and in case *Barak*'s kids are looking over his shoulder...) - I will slip in the odd _merde_ or _putain_ from time to time, though. I really don't think anyone's reading the game-thread but the five of us.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And Shaman..  Reading the point of view of the other side makes it hard to shoot them, you know that?



What's the French idiom for "moral quagmire?"  

I think the Story Hour makes an effective lead-in to _Life During Wartime_ - all four encounters that make up our first full adventure highlight the impact of the war on the different participants: soldiers, legionnaires, insurgents, and civilians, both _pied-noir_ and Muslim.

Ahmed ben Salem is a composite based on a number of different FLN and ALN figures - there's really very little I need to do to make him a sympathetic character other than tell their stories through him. As with any story though, there are two sides...


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, Mike! That will do nicely. Prepare for some hard cursing, gentlemen!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I really don't think anyone's reading the game-thread but the five of us.




And BTW, LOSERS! They are missing out like crazy. I still can't believe we haven't had at least a couple people beating down the door to join or become alternates.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I still can't believe we haven't had at least a couple people beating down the door to join or become alternates.



It took us quite awhile just to find four players - and you recruited *знаток* or we might've started with three!  

It's an obscure conflict that not many people are familiar with. The player characters start as 2nd level buck privates. And there are no M60-and-minigun-dual-wielding-commandos or flying-robots-shooting-flame-out-of-their-eyes. :\ 

I'm grateful the four of you decided to take a chance on this one!


----------



## Barak

> I've been keeping it fairly mild because of the site rules on profanity (and in case Barak's kids are looking over his shoulder...)




No worry for me..  The kids don't speak much, and certainly read virtually no french.  And the french they do know, they learned from me, so no profanity there!  It's sorta cool to be able to listen to music with lotsa swear words with the kids being none the wiser.

Talking of profanity though..  I have to constantly keep myself in check.  In virtually every "real-account" type book I've read, soldiers swear a whole lot.  And usually, the closer to the source, the more swear words, and the lower in the ranks, as well.  The way I view Normand, he'd be cursing a -lot- more then he does, but..  You know. 



> What's the French idiom for "moral quagmire?"




Hmm.  Can't really think of one at the moment, even though I'm well aware of the concept.

And yes, in virtually every conflict (well, there -are- exceptions!), it would be easy to find a way to "take" for either side.  Heck, to be honest, being french-canadian, I'd probably be more on the side of the -algerians- in this conflict..   It's more that I've rarely had the chance to explose such aspects of humanity thorugh RPGs, and I greatly appreciate being given that chance.


----------



## Bobitron

Heck, I didn't know anything about the conflict either. The only thing kicking around in my head was that it was a French battle against insurgents, kind of like the US in Vietnam.I was just happy to see a professional-looking military campaign free of FX present itself.

I still have one other person interested, a military buff. He doesn't have any d20 Modren experience, but we have at least one possibility if needed.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> What's the French idiom for "moral quagmire?"



That's interesting.  I was just reading something about Stockholm Syndrome, and it could be argued that it applies to Ahmed's situation, though his dilemma seems more focused on himself than his captors.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I was just reading something about Stockholm Syndrome, and it could be argued that it applies to Ahmed's situation, though his dilemma seems more focused on himself than his captors.



I don't know much about the psychology involved, but what I do know is that the Vietminh went out of their way to target prisoners from the French colonies in North and West Africa for re-education - the viets treated them better and focused their program on them while in captivity, and in fact there were a number who later joined the ALN and cited the experience as a significant factor. Maoist doctrine was taught in the French Army as part of the counter-terrorism training that soldiers received, but for _tirailleurs_ who returned and joined the ALN, it became a manual on how to fight the war against the French.

Maoist revolutionary doctrine was also the justification the French Army used for claiming that the fight against the FLN was 'containing Communism' and for employing torture as a counter-insurgency tool... :\


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Heck, I didn't know anything about the conflict either. The only thing kicking around in my head was that it was a French battle against insurgents, kind of like the US in Vietnam.I was just happy to see a professional-looking military campaign free of FX present itself.



I wanted something that wasn't the usual WWII/Vietnam/Iraq-and-Afghanistan, a game where the players had fewer preconceived notions about the setting.

It's also a really rich opportunity to bring in lots of different kinds of characters through the French Foreign Legion involvement - there was no need to contrive a "international team" since that's exactly what the Legion already is! The 1st REP is also very much an elite unit at the center of the action throughout the war, so it's easy to write engagements and adventures that cover the range of experiences the paras encountered.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I still have one other person interested, a military buff. He doesn't have any d20 Modren experience, but we have at least one possibility if needed.



Good to know - thanks!


----------



## The Shaman

I believe I owe you all some experience points!

Each character gains 1100 XP for the engagement at _Oued Baraba_ - you also get the group roleplay bonus of 200 XP each, for a total of 1300 XP per character.  

We'll vote for the individual roleplay award at the end of _Life During Wartime_.

Since we're talking about experience, in addition to medals your characters will have the opportunity to earn promotions. Because I'm trying to keep a sense of verisimilitude about the game, promotions will come slowly - you'll be able to make a promotion roll each time you level up, but the DC increases with each promotion. The Promotion check looks like this:

*Promotion Check = 1d20 + Charisma bonus + Reputation bonus + Profession ranks*​
Also, there is a skill requirement for making _sergent_: your character must have at least 5 ranks in Knowledge (military science) and 4 ranks in Intimidate. (Ranks in Treat Injury are substituted for Intimidate for the medic - no one will promote Marcel based on his ability to browbeat his patients...).


----------



## Barak

Yay! XP!

If you want, I for one would have no problem with not getting XP, and simply being told when I gain a level, but obviously that's up to you.  And if I get you correctly, we do not do a promotion check now, because we haven't leveled, right?

As an aside, my computer decided that I was allowed to see stuff behind the spoiler button today, so I'm up-to-date on that. 

About the algerian conflict..  While I'm by no mean an expert, I do know the generalties of it, which is why I said I'd probably fall on the side of the FLN if I had to choose.  Not that I would have taken up arms for it, but I do believe they were in the right.  But still, it is one of those conflicts in which it's a bit harder to say which side was "in the right", unlike say, WWII.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> If you want, I for one would have no problem with not getting XP, and simply being told when I gain a level, but obviously that's up to you.



For most of the adventures I've planned different awards for various outcomes, so that your exprience actually reflects the choices made by the characters - I rather like variability.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And if I get you correctly, we do not do a promotion check now, because we haven't leveled, right?



That's correct - I was just letting you know how it would work so you can anticipate it later. I expect that your characters will hit 3rd level sometime during this adventure or the early in the next.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> As an aside, my computer decided that I was allowed to see stuff behind the spoiler button today, so I'm up-to-date on that.



I'm so glad my computer is reliable... *_sound of knuckles tapping wood_*







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> While I'm by no mean an expert, I do know the generalties of it, which is why I said I'd probably fall on the side of the FLN if I had to choose.  Not that I would have taken up arms for it, but I do believe they were in the right.  But still, it is one of those conflicts in which it's a bit harder to say which side was "in the right", unlike say, WWII.



I'd be curious to know what kind of Algeria could have existed if the moderates like Jacques Soustelle could have produced a policy of 'integration' that would have extended the rights of citizenship and made Algeria more than a _department_ in name only. An Algeria with self-determination over internal affairs with all of the economic advantages of maintaining an interior relationship to France for foreign affairs, defense, trade, and so forth would have been something to see. Unfortunately the dialog and ultimately the outcome was dominated by the hard-liners on both sides.


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I'd be curious to know what kind of Algeria could have existed if the moderates like Jacques Soustelle could have produced a policy of 'integration' that would have extended the rights of citizenship and made Algeria more than a department in name only. An Algeria with self-determination over internal affairs with all of the economic advantages of maintaining an interior relationship to France for foreign affairs, defense, trade, and so forth would have been something to see. Unfortunately the dialog and ultimately the outcome was dominated by the hard-liners on both sides.





I don't know though..  While that sort of thing worked to some degree in the past, in the end it usually is a bad idea, in my opinion, to try and group such different ethnicities under a same flag.  Organizations such as NATO (and in it's current (and a some years in the past), the British Commonwealth) end up working better, I believe, by giving each member country their relative independance while presenting an united front to "outsiders".


----------



## Barak

Hmm just so you guys know, unless asked specifically, I'll stop "correcting" mistakes/weird translations in french, 'cause I'd guess it gets tedious for you guys, and doesn't really add much to the game.  But I'll keep on chuckling to myself.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Hmm just so you guys know, unless asked specifically, I'll stop "correcting" mistakes/weird translations in french, 'cause I'd guess it gets tedious for you guys, and doesn't really add much to the game.  But I'll keep on chuckling to myself.




Chuckle _and_ correct, in my case. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Barak

Well..  Since you asked.. 

What brought that latest post of mine was, in your post, the expression "ciel interdit".

I gathered that it was a translated "Heavens Forbid".  It is, after all, a perfectly accurate -literal- translation.  But there is just no such expression in french, so it kinda took me for a loop, until I did the translation, and got your meaning.  The rule of thumb is that babelfish, and other such on-line utilities aren't very good at translating expressions.  They translate literally, and it most cases it will give you something weird to a native speaker.  

On the other hand, I'm trying to think up of a french expression that conveys the same meaning, and coming up blank.  Perhaps it's just that I don't get enough french-speaking these days, or that there isn't really such an expression.  All I can think of are rather long sentences that would convey the sarcastic "wouldn't that be nice" thing.


----------



## знаток

Barak said:
			
		

> Well..  Since you asked..




I haven't even tried an alternate language yet, and I still enjoy the insight.


----------



## Bobitron

Hehe, I don't know why I even stick them in there, since we are speaking in French the whole time. It's fun, though. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Barak

It's sort of funny to me anyway, since I tend to -think- about sticking such things in there all the time, but then I usually don't, because:

A-Like you said, our characters speak french most of the time to begin with,
B-Since it's my first language, I could easily do my whole posts in french,
C-It would just make you guys have to try and translate it.

So I usually only do it for the occasional "bad" word, like _merde_, for example, and even then I hesitate because we aren't supposed to swear on this board.  Even though many of those words aren't really "swear" words in french, and can be said in school with no problem, for example.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> ...and even then I hesitate because we aren't supposed to swear on this board.




Rien à foutre.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> So I usually only do it for the occasional "bad" word, like _merde_, for example, and even then I hesitate because we aren't supposed to swear on this board.  Even though many of those words aren't really "swear" words in french, and can be said in school with no problem, for example.



While I was running tonight, I was thinking about this (I do a lot of my game-planning while running - helps to avoid thinking about the next mile...) and something struck me as funny: we can post graphic violence in our game threads, but by the rules of the board _merde_ and _putain_ are off-limits.  

It's funny the things we choose to care about sometimes. :\ 

As *Barak* notes, much of what is considered 'profane' by U.S. standards wouldn't raise an eyebrow in France, let alone among a bunch of hard-bitten legionnaires. All I ask is that we use non-English profanity with discretion so that we don't give the mods are heart-attack should someone peek in. Aside from that, we're all adults, and we're all more than capable of acting like it...while we're playing an adult-version of make-believe, of course...


----------



## Barak

It was sorta funny the first time my now-wife met my mom.  We were playing some sort of game (I believe it was Yathzee).  Now my mom doesn't speak much english at all, virtually none.  And she's, by look and attitude, a pretty much "proper" little old lady.  And yet, the first english word my now-wife heard my mom utter was..  Well, the english word for "merde", after a bad roll.  But like I said, that word wouldn't even raise an eyebrow in grade school, be it english or french.

Go figure.


----------



## знаток

Sorry I held things up this weekend.  I guess I'll try not to rely on the email alerts anymore.


----------



## Bobitron

Don't worry about it, things are pretty dead on the weekend anyhow.


----------



## Barak

Indeed they are, so no worries.  

It is very nice to have Vidal talking again, though!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Indeed they are, so no worries.
> 
> It is very nice to have Vidal talking again, though!



Agreed on both counts!  

Sorry for two such large expository posts - the trip and then being introduced to your new comrades. I wanted to give you an opportunity to interact with your new CO (Marcel immediately earned the reputation of 'motormouth'...  ) and roleplay a meeting with your respective squaddies. I hope the pace isn't too slow - I promise we'll be back to the bloodletting pretty soon!  

Please remember to use the {spoiler} or {sblock} tags in your replies while you're separated!

Just for frame of reference, it's Monday, 2 July 1956, about 9:00 p.m. (2100 hours) when you arrive at camp. A legionnaire normally has Thursdays and Sundays off if he's not in action and can usually acquire a pass on those days or in the evening after training and camp duty is done for the day to visit town for a few hours. Everyone is back in quarters tonight, however - you'll learn why in the morning...


----------



## Barak

Couple things...

As much as I enjoy combat situations, those roleplaying opportunities are just as great, in my opinion.  It allows our characters to become more than statblocks, so no apologies needed for those opportunities!

About Marcel's "reputation"..  My own post, which immediately followed his, was actually my second attempt.  My first one, which was done after I had checked in the game after coming back from a party at which beer flowed would probably have gotten me shot.  Thankfully, I wasn't drunk enough to recognize the fact that it was much better to wit until later..  

And lastly, I'd highly recommend using the sblock tag instead of the spoiler one.  Especially since the spoiler tag doesn't hide conversation, assuming you use colored text for those..


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> As much as I enjoy combat situations, those roleplaying opportunities are just as great, in my opinion.  It allows our characters to become more than statblocks, so no apologies needed for those opportunities!



I'm glad - I'm just doing a lot of the 'talking' right now, and I don't want to take away the spotlight from your characters.

That, and I'm looking forward to your next engagement... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> My first one, which was done after I had checked in the game after coming back from a party at which beer flowed would probably have gotten me shot.






			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And lastly, I'd highly recommend using the sblock tag instead of the spoiler one.  Especially since the spoiler tag doesn't hide conversation, assuming you use colored text for those..



Never knew that! I use the {sblock} tag 99% of the time - I do know that the {spoiler} tag doesn't work if you have the 'stealth' skin enabled for the site... :\

I've updated the glossary - it's the second post in the game thread, for easy reference. I think most of the French and Arabic words used in the game-thread are in there - if you come across something you're not sure about, let me know and I'll add it. Would you also like to see a rank chart in there somewhere, or are those pretty self-explanitory?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Would you also like to see a rank chart in there somewhere, or are those pretty self-explanitory?




A rank chart would be nice, but don't kill yourself putting it together. Honestly, what I really find myself wanting is a nice, complete NPC listing with short descriptions. I know that's a bunch of work, but it would be a huge help for me. I often have to review the thread multiple times to get someone's name right. I'm the same way IRL.


----------



## знаток

*Test*[sblock]This is only a test.[/sblock]  
I agree with Bob's requests.  They're not necessary, but would give us a much clearer picture of the game.  Also, my access will be intermittent over the next three weeks, starting tomorrow, as I'll be on a vacation of sorts until about 17 July.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Honestly, what I really find myself wanting is a nice, complete NPC listing with short descriptions.





			
				знаток said:
			
		

> I agree with Bob's requests.  They're not necessary, but would give us a much clearer picture of the game.



No problem - I'll append it to our Rogues Gallery thread in a few days, and update it as new characters are 'introduced'.







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> Also, my access will be intermittent over the next three weeks, starting tomorrow, as I'll be on a vacation of sorts until about 17 July.



Thanks for the heads up! Doing anything special?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up! Doing anything special?




Yeah, he's coming up to see ME!   

Well, for  part of it, anyhow.

Thanks for the NPC Gallery, it will be a big help.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> _Caporal-chef_ Bestebreurtje (“Dutch”, or “Duke” according to Marcel...  ): senior medic, nasty disposition




Haha, I see you noticed my joke. I hope Dutch takes it okay...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's coming up to see ME!



Well, that explains the vacation "of sorts" comment... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks for the NPC Gallery, it will be a big help.



No problem - I was sitting here watching the Yankees-Mets game so I typed the list as I was watching the game and contemplating this question: why is a game between two .500 teams televised nationally on a Sunday night?  

(The problem with a Yankees-Mets game is that only one team can lose...and tonight it was the Mets behind the sterling relief pitching of closer Bradon Looper, who didn't get a single out and gave up the winning hit to a guy batting .251...which goes a long way toward explaining why both teams were .500 coming in...)

Ahem. Moving on...







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Haha, I see you noticed my joke. I hope Dutch takes it okay...



Because he seems like the kinda guy who goes in for joshing?!?  Yeah, I'm sure that's gonna work out for ya...  

The rank chart was posted in the Glossary and the NPC roster in the Rogues Gallery - I kept the latter vague so as not to give too much away, and I will add pertinent details as the game goes on. The roster is organized around the unit hierarchy, to help you see how the characters relate to each other in the platoon and the company. It's not quite as simple as an alphabetical list, but it serves more than one purpose this way. I hope it helps!


----------



## Barak

That rank list is very nice to have..  Haven't looked at the NPC roster yet, as I had to come here and submit a small correction..

The second rank would be "Légionnaire première classe".  That's because of funky french grammar..  Première is an adjective of classe, and takes on the qualities of such, and classe is a "female" word.  To do that funky è, use ascii code 138.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> The second rank would be "Légionnaire première classe".



Fixed, thanks - that was sloppy on my part.


----------



## Barak

Not really...  French is more complicated than english, and I know both languages pretty darn well because of my situations.  But if I was to tun a game that included many spanish term, even though I know some spanish, I'd do much, much worse then you are.  And spanish is much closer to french than english is.

I always feel sorta like an ass everytime I bring something like that up.  Feel free to let me know if you'd like me to shut up about it.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I always feel sorta like an ass everytime I bring something like that up.  Feel free to let me know if you'd like me to shut up about it.



No worries. Considering I had three-and-a-half years of French and travelled across France (albeit a LOoooooNG time ago), it really was a careless mistake.

I should install the French language AutoCorrect files for Word - the darn program keeps prompting me to do it! :\ 

Speaking of..._le costaud_ was the only word I could think of to describe the concept of "big guy" - is there a better idiom you can think of?


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Well, that explains the vacation "of sorts" comment...



 
Well, I do have a few things planned, but I'm mostly excited about the July 4th party and the car races (Ferrari Racing Days and ALMS) and dolphin watching (beware the music).  

By the way, I know what a pain it is to write my screen name (I experience it everytime I have to log in), so everyone can call me Keith or whatever nickname I might earn through Vidal.

And thanks a ton for the new tools.  This game is squared away!  Some questions about the ranks, though.  Is what you posted the limit of the ranks or just what we're likely to encounter?  I assume the officers go beyond what you posted, but it looks like what you did post goes a couple of levels higher than the enlisted ranks.  If a sergent-chef is a platoon sergeant, what are the company and battalion level NCOs to match the _Capitaine_ and _Commandant_?  Does it really matter?  Should I shut up?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Well, I do have a few things planned, but I'm mostly excited about the July 4th party and the car races (Ferrari Racing Days and ALMS) and dolphin watching (beware the music).



Thanks for the heads-up on the music! Looks like a fun time.







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> By the way, I know what a pain it is to write my screen name (I experience it everytime I have to log in), so everyone can call me Keith or whatever nickname I might earn through Vidal.



Easy as cut-'n'-paste. 


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> And thanks a ton for the new tools.  This game is squared away!



You're welcome, and thanks very much in return. 


			
				знаток said:
			
		

> Some questions about the ranks, though.  Is what you posted the limit of the ranks or just what we're likely to encounter?  I assume the officers go beyond what you posted...



Lieutenant colonel, colonel, brigadier, and so on - I didn't have the book handy that listed the ranks when I typed that up last night (I was engrossed in the Yankees-Mets game but for the life of me I can't explain why... :\ ), but I will add them later for reference. In fact, Vidal and the gang will be meeting the XO of the regiment in a couple of weeks, _lieutenant-colonel_ Jeanpierre....but I'm getting ahead of myself...







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> ...but it looks like what you did post goes a couple of levels higher than the enlisted ranks.  If a sergent-chef is a platoon sergeant, what are the company and battalion level NCOs to match the _Capitaine_ and _Commandant_?  Does it really matter?  Should I shut up?



You should definitely not shut up!

As far as I can tell from my reading (and with the caveat that I am not an expert), warrant officers were not as specialized in the French Army as they historically have been in the U.S. Army. A couple of different sources describe _adjudants_ filling the role of top NCO in platoons, what we would think of as 'platoon sergeant'.

After the French government capitulated in Indochina, the Legion experienced a decrease in recruitment and an increase in desertion. This hit all of the regiments, including the REPs, pretty hard: both the 1st and 2nd BEPs were effectively annihilated at Dien Bien Phu in May 1954 - the two battalions would be reformed as the 1st and 2nd REPs in 1955 by cannibalizing the 3rd BEP (which was basically a training formation anyway) and bringing in new recruits. The Legion as a whole was suffering a recruiting problem however that didn't start to rectify itself until 1956, the year our game begins.

As is often the case with active combat units, there may be a shortage of qualified personnel to fill every billet - in Indochina and to some extent in Algeria it was not uncommon for a lieutenant to command a company, a sergeant a platoon, and so on. In fact, Pyotr met a _lieutenant_ in command of a _tirailleur_ company during the three weeks your characters were scattered to the winds, and the commander of 4th Platoon in 3rd Company is _sergent_ Santos at the time Vidal and rest join the unit at Portemonte...but again, I get ahead of myself. In any case, the French suffered an acute shortage of officers and NCOs in Indochina and in the early years of Algeria., which is reflected in who fills what billets - I chose to reflect this with the relative absence of WOs in 3rd Co.

On a related note the nature of the enlisted men in the Legion changed by Algeria as well. The number of Germans began to decrease, and there were fewer ex-_Wehrmacht_ in the ranks, though many of the Legion NCOs were former defenders of the Reich (like your platoon sergeant...) - West Germany was about to take over its own armed forces again, so kids who wanted to be soldiers could stay at home instead of heading for the Legion recruiters. More French, Italian, and Spanish joined the Legion, as did a fair number of recruits from Eastern Europe, but men from all over the world still enlisted - I don't remember the exact count, but I think I have something like 30 nations represented in your fictional 3rd Co. For the first time in decades, the Legion in Algeria found itself with a group of enlisted men with little previous combat experience, though it still boasted some of the most experienced and toughest NCOs in the world.

The officer corps of the Legion, which was about 90% French, also changed by the Algerian conflict - the officers of the old Army of Africa, who spent long years in posts in the Maghreb, the Sahara, and the Sahel, were replaced by a candidate corps straight from the Metropole. This was another consequence of Indochina - I don't remember the exact year, but in one year the number of officers killed fighting the Vietminh was equal to that produced by both of France's officer schools, which makes it hard to build up an experienced cadre. I reflected this in the game as well: of the four lieutenants in your fictional 3rd Co., only one served in Indochina.

Wow, that was probably WAY more than you wanted to know - please forgive my many digressions. That said, there is one more thing: there are a couple of other ranks I didn't list. The rank of _sergent-chef-major_ was rarely awarded, but it did exist. The rank of _major_, which was actually the top warrant officer (not an officer like the U.S., Canadian, and UK rank!), had been discontinued but was re-instituted sometime around 1959 or 1960. The rank of _aspirant_ was a cadet officer, similar to 'third lieutenant' if I'm understanding my sources correctly - you are unlikely to meet an _aspirant_ in-game except with a regular French Army unit.

Did I completely exhaust this question?!?


----------



## Barak

> Speaking of...le costaud was the only word I could think of to describe the concept of "big guy" - is there a better idiom you can think of?




Sounds good to me..  I probably wouldn't have thought of it myself off the top off my head, as it's more a french (as in from France) idiom than a french-canadian one, but I do believe it's pretty widely used there, and even more so back then.  That's my (slight) problem when it comes to idioms, such things vary a lot even in the same language.  It would be like an american trying to speak like a brit, or an aussie.  The language is basically the same, but the expressions change a lot.

That was interesting about the rankings in the legion, and the lack of officers.  I like learning about stuff like that.  I learned recently, for example, that a lot of career military people got promoted pretty darn quick during WWII, mostly in order to fill in positions with the huge influx of draftees and what not, only to go back to their previous ranks (or one step above) once the military went back to peace-time strenght.  I also learned the difference (in the Marine Corps, at least) between saying "yes sir" and "aye, aye, sir".


----------



## The Shaman

Everyone is settled for the night - I'll have the next post up tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Bobitron

Never apologize for a post like that, Shaman. I'm glad you are willing to take the time for the game.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Never apologize for a post like that, Shaman. I'm glad you are willing to take the time for the game.



My 'pleasure reading' for the last six months has been books about Algeria, so I've got quite a backlog of this stuff.  

It's tough at times, sorting out the facts - I'm never 100% sure if I've got it right. Some of the materials contradict each other, sometimes in really surprising ways: you'd think that an event like the Anglo-French invasion of Egypt in 1956 (covered in our upcoming adventure, _Musketeer_) would be pretty well recorded, and yet I can't find any two sources that agree with one another on who did what where! The official history of the British Para Regiment says one thing, a British book on the battle says another, Porch's Legion history says something else, an Israeli history doesn't jibe with any of them, and no two websites seem to agree with any of the books or each other! I mean, it's not like this happened in the Bronze Age! There was television, radio, newspapers, official after-action accounts - it's not like there's a lack of source material...  

My goal is just a (hopefully) believable illusion. Most of the encounters are inspired by history - a few are entirely fictional, "might-'ve-beens." I'm hewing as close as I can to what I consider the more reliable sources to get details like organization, Legion life, and so forth. Everything else is how I imagine it might have been. :\


----------



## The Shaman

*Shadow*, I was reading your _SW_ game - very cool! What program did you use to make the map?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Thanks Shaman! *blushes* I've actually been using the baseline (no add ons) Dundjinni to make the map. Then a few modifications with paint shop pro and _voila! _, instant map. I', just hoping this one lasts longer than my Babylon 5 one did. I still haven't performed an autopsy on that one...


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I've actually been using the baseline (no add ons) Dundjinni to make the map. Then a few modifications with paint shop pro and _voila! _, instant map.



It looked like Dundjinni - I like the look of their maps for detail images.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I'm just hoping this one lasts longer than my Babylon 5 one did. I still haven't performed an autopsy on that one...



A common problem with PbP. :\ 

*Bobitron* seems to have good luck with games as both player and GM - maybe he knows the secret...


----------



## Bobitron

Huh. I don't know about _that._ I've started two games here, and one died a panful death. Bad Moon is clipping along slowly, but I still regret losing that player. I still feel it was my fault.

Now, as a player, the secret is post, post, post.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I wasn't going to get Dundjinni because my 2nd Ed Core Rules CD map maker works fine, but it was in a bargain bin at my FLGS and so there it is. I like it a lot. It's a little short on things, but for the price, I couldn't beat it.


----------



## знаток

Thanks for all that info, Boss Shaman.  It's certainly appreciated, as always.  

I'll try to keep up tomorrow, and maybe even post from home, but it'll be a challenge for me until probably Tuesday.  

The vacation's going well.  We're going out on a speedboat tomorrow morning to check out some porpoises, and especially to go fast.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Thanks for all that info, Boss Shaman.  It's certainly appreciated, as always.



I hope I at least answered your question in there somewhere.

Looking at all the different ranks and billets of sergeants in the U.S. Army, it's easy to wonder how the same roles work in the French Army. The French simply used the bodies available, and didn't worry too much about rank.







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep up tomorrow, and maybe even post from home, but it'll be a challenge for me until probably Tuesday.



No worries - I have a busy weekend as well.







			
				знаток said:
			
		

> The vacation's going well.  We're going out on a speedboat tomorrow morning to check out some porpoises, and especially to go fast.



Sounds fun! Hang on, and keep a respectful distance from the porpoises.

(Sorry, the old park ranger in me had to throw that in...  )


----------



## The Shaman

And how was everyone's Canada Day/Independence Day weekend?


----------



## Barak

Ours wasn't too exciting, but overall alright.  Yours?


----------



## The Shaman

Our family spent a very quiet weekend around the house. My sister-in-law visited Saturday night, my wife and I donated a load of clothing and furniture to a charity group on Sunday, and then we took the baby to the local park on Monday.

Yes, excitement is my middle name.


----------



## Barak

That is pretty exciting, compared to me...  The wife and I spent saturday and sunday driving, getting the kids to and from their dad's.  We spent saturday night eating KFC and watching Penn and Teller's Showtime shows on DVDs.  Then yesterday, the wife was working.. So..


----------



## Bobitron

Well, let's see...

Saturday was my normal weekend day, spent in front of the computer or running errands.

Sunday we went to the crappy beach in RI. The water was cold and full of seaweed, and the sun was brutally hot. Combine that with $25 worth of fried food for lunch and I think you can understand why I raise a fuss everytime Janice wants to go... then quietly get in the car. Mmmmm... clam strips....

Monday was cool though. Keith and I went to the American LeMans Series race at Lime Rock park in Connecticut along with Janice, her sister, and my sister Melanie and her bf Marcus. Here's a small picture of the Flying Lizard Porsche 911 GT3 RSR, which came in third in its class. We are headed back next week for Ferrari Days.  Yes, I'm a car nut. Everyone needs a hobby besides gaming, right?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

A hobby besides gaming???? The HORROR!!! Seriously though, I pretty much spent the day sleeping and hanging out here...  That and using the waterhose to convince people not to blow stuff up near my house...


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> That and using the waterhose to convince people not to blow stuff up near my house...



 

"Get off my lawn, ya kids ya!"

 

July is the month in which I too indulge in my passion for wheeled sports.


----------



## Barak

I used to be a decent wheeled-sport fan, watching F! whenever.  Then I moved to the states.  The only wheeled=spot here is NASCAR, and it sucks.  And I can tell anyone that, as long as I know how to turn -right- as thy pursue me to kick my as..


----------



## Bobitron

All the F1 races are televised here in the US, so it shouldn't be too tough to get back into it. I'm a big fan, supporting Kimi Räikkönen and Rubens Barrichello. This season has been a little whacky, what with Ferrari having such a slow start and the debacle at Indy a few weeks back.


----------



## The Shaman

I used to follow F1, but it's been awhile - are Niki Lauda and Jody Scheckter still racing?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I used to follow F1, but it's been awhile - are Niki Lauda and Jody Scheckter still racing?




No, but Nico Rosberg (son of Keke Rosberg) and Mathias Lauda (Niki's son) are both in GP2, the 'minor league' series.

It's a great sport, guys, watch it!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> No, but Nico Rosberg (son of Keke Rosberg) and Mathias Lauda (Niki's son) are both in GP2, the 'minor league' series.



I think Jody's son Thomas races as well.

For now I'll be getting up each morning at 0530 to watch _Le Tour_ on OLN.


----------



## The Shaman

I'll have a post up later today.


----------



## The Shaman

I've updated both the glossary at the start of the game-thread and the NPC roster in the Rogues Gallery.

I hope to have another couple of chapters in our Story Hour done by the weekend, but it's rather a busy week and I'm distracted by the Tour in July so please bear with me.


----------



## Bobitron

No rush, Mr. Shaman!


----------



## Bobitron

Ralvitz said:
			
		

> You find a Blackish looking Dog thing that is about the size of a 5' 4'' human, while lying on the ground.  He is in a tube like thing, that has alot of air holes and on the container is says, "Experiment #105".  You hear a voice say," Hello... what are you humans doing in this room?  Its very dangerious, this factory is filled with many guards and scientists that are armed with Hk MP5's.  If you really want to live, set me free and i will show you an easier way out."  You Figure out that it is the black dog expiriment.
> "Just set me free, and I will help you get out without being harmed... trust me please......"





BEST... POST... EVER!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> BEST... POST... EVER!



I trying to figure out a way to work this into the game...


----------



## The Shaman

I'd like to take a moment to thank *Ralvitz* for his turn as guest GM in _Wing and Sword_...  

*знаток* is still on vacation and won't have access for a few more days - I'm going to wrap up the current briefing and get you started on the next engagement tonight. We should be at a good point for him to dive back in that way. I'll have a post up this evening.


----------



## The Shaman

Well, ambition is good, but it's no match for fatigue I'm afraid - I was just wiped out last night. I'll try again this evening.


----------



## Bobitron

Congrats to Lance, but I can't say I'm suprised. This stage really suited him.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Congrats to Lance, but I can't say I'm suprised. This stage really suited him.



Yeah, they should print the Tour brochures with a little legend on the mountain top finishes that reads, "LANCE ATTACKS HERE!"

Even so, I'm amazed at the hurt he put on the field today. Basso's the only one who's even close, and he's more than two minutes down already - no one's ever made up that much time on LA. Vino finished FIVE MINUTES off the leaders today - he's done. Kloden's done. Ullrich got dropped hard - he's done. Heras finished ten minutes back - done.

This was the stage the contenders needed to show something - and they did, but not what they hoped for.


----------



## The Shaman

Whew! That one took awhile. I apologize in advance for the length. :\ 

Please let me know if you have problems downloading the map. On the road to the left are three vehicles - the paras' truck is the one with the OD cab and the brown tarp. The Skoda has the yellow cab and the gray tarp - the jeep is (unfortunately) an indistinct blob in .jpg format. Next to the road is an irrigation ditch, brown with a streak of blue through it. The tan areas on either side of the road are wheatfields. The road bed is slightly elevated above the surrounding terrain. The squares are 10' by 10'.


----------



## The Shaman

*Updated House Rules*

*House Rules Compendium* - revised July 2005
The following house rules will be used in _Wing and Sword_. Please feel free to ask for clarification of any of these house rules at any time before or during play.

*Parachuting*
Parachuting is treated as jumping down from 20' - first make a Jump check (DC 15) to reduce the Reflex save DC by 1. A successful Tumble check (DC 15) reduces the Reflex save DC by 1 more. If a character makes successful Jump and Tumble checks, then the Reflex save is DC 10 - the character automatically takes 10 for no damage.

The character then makes a Reflex save (DC 10 +1 per ten feet fallen - so that's either DC 11 or 12, depending on the Jump check and Tumble check, if applicable); a successful save results in no damage rather than half damage. Failing the Reflex score by 5 or less results in 2d6 nonlethal damage; failing it by more than 5 results in 1d6 lethal damage and 1d6 nonlethal damage.

*Suppression Fire* (adapted from _Spycraft Lite_)
As a full round action, you can lay down suppression fire on an enemy. This uses 5 shots, and can only be used if you have 5 rounds left in your weapon. When you lay down suppression fire, an enemy must duck behind cover or concealment on his next action or you automatically gain an Attack of Opportunity against him. As long as you keep this up (remember, 5 shots a round), and your enemy remains in the open, you may keep making attacks of opportunity each round. Suppression fire may also trigger a Cool check at the GM’s discretion. Attacks of opportunity incur a -4 circumstance modifier unless the character has the Suppressive Fire feat.

*Covering Fire* (adapted from _Spycraft Lite_)
As a full round action, you may provide cover fire for an ally. This uses 5 shots, and may only be used if you have 5 shots left in your weapon. When you lay down covering fire, one enemy gets a -4 to attack rolls for the round. Covering fire may also trigger a Cool check at the GM’s discretion.

*Cool Checks* (adapted from Rich Redman’s article _Cool under Fire_ from the “Notes from the Bunker” series)
This rules variant requires each combatant to make a "cool check" at GM’s discretion during combat and other dangerous encounters – likely instances requiring Cool checks include taking damage from melee or ranged weapons, coming under suppression fire, or performing an activity which requires multiple skill checks to complete (such as climbing a high cliff). Any time a GM decides that a life-or-death situation requires characters to act in initiative order, Cool checks may occur. The system applies to GM characters as well as to heroes, since they too can suffer the effects of losing their cool.

-- _Making Cool Checks_
To make a cool check, roll 1d20 and add your hero's total Will saving throw bonus and the modifiers for his starting occupation and the situation (see tables below). The DC for a cool check is always 15. Characters cannot take 10 or 20 on cool checks -- if they could, the situation wouldn't be tense enough to merit one in the first place. A hero may spend action points on a cool check, and the usual rules for spending action points apply.

-- _Succeeding on Cool Checks_
Any hero who succeeds on a cool check can act normally for that round. Additional benefits apply for success by a significant margin. The following benefits seem appropriate.

Success by a margin of 5 to 10 grants the hero a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and cool checks until her next action. 

Success by a margin of 10 or more grants her the same morale bonus as above and also grants the same bonus to each of her allies within 30 feet. This bonus lasts until the successful hero's next action.

As noted below, however, the cumulative penalty for each successive round ensures that she will fail eventually if the combat continues long enough. The consequences for failure warrant caution even from those who succeed in keeping their cool.

-- _Failing Cool Checks_
The consequences of failing a cool check depend on how badly the character fails. See the Character Condition Summary in Chapter Five: Combat of the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game for explanations of the conditions mentioned below.

Failure by a margin of 5 or less means the hero is stunned for 1 round. 

Failure by a margin of 5 to 10 means the character is shaken, and the -2 penalty for that condition applies to subsequent cool checks as well. Such a character remains shaken until he succeeds at a cool check (see Succeeding at Cool Checks, above), fails a cool check by 10 or more (see below), or the encounter ends. 

Failure by a margin of 10 or more means the character is panicked. If he can move far enough in a single round to be out of sight of the combat, he flees. Otherwise, he moves behind the nearest source of total cover (GM's decision) and cowers. The character continues to make Cool checks every round but suffers no consequences for additional failures. 

-- _Recovering your Cool_
At the end of an encounter, every surviving and conscious character makes a final cool check. Those who succeed can act normally; those who fail become fatigued. (See the Character Condition Summary in Chapter Five: Combat of the d20 Modern Roleplaying Game for an explanation of this condition.)



		Code:
	

Cool Check Modifiers from Starting Occupations
Occupation 	Modifier
Academic	-2
Adventurer	+1
Athlete	+1
Blue Collar	+1
Celebrity	-2
Creative	-2
Criminal	+2
Dilettante	-2
Doctor	+2
Emergency Services	+2
Entrepreneur	+1
Investigative	+1
Law Enforcement	+3
Military	+3
Religious	+1
Rural	+0
Student	-2
Technician	+0
White Collar	-1




		Code:
	

Cool Check Modifiers from Events and Conditions
Event or Condition	Modifier
Taking damage since your last action	...
...1-5 points	-1
...6-10 points	-2
...> 10 pts.	-3
...Enough to force a massive damage check	-4
Opponents used explosives since your last action	-2
Opponents used fire (white phosphorous, flame thrower, etc.) since your last action	-2
Opponents outnumber heroes	-1
Opponents have automatic weapons and heroes don't	-1
One or more opponents acted in the surprise round	-1
Each ally rendered unconscious, disabled, or dying since your last action	-2
Each ally panicked or cowering since your last action	-1
Each ally pinned since your last action	-1
A successful Intimidate check against you	-1
Heroes outnumber opponents	+1
Heroes have automatic weapons and opponents don't	+1
One or more heroes acted on the surprise round	+1
Each opponent rendered unconscious, disabled, or dying since your last action	+2
Each opponent panicked or cowering since your last action	+1
Each opponent pinned since your last action	+1


*Vehicle Acceleration*
From a standing start a vehicle may move up to one-quarter its maximum speed on the first round, one-half its maximum speed on the second round, and maximum speed on the third and subsequent rounds.

If a vehicle in motion is operated at less than half-speed, the vehicle may increase its speed by one-quarter its maximum speed on the next round and may move at maximum speed each round thereafter until its speed drop to less than one-half maximum.

*Kneeling*
Kneeling, sitting or dropping prone is a free action. Rising from a kneeling position is either a free action or a move action at the GM’s discretion – a character may drop to one knee (to receive a Defense bump, for example) and rise as a free action, while a character praying from a kneeling position would rise as a move action.

Rising from sitting or prone still requires a move action to complete.

*Clubs and batons*
Clubs and batons may do non-lethal damage without penalty at the discretion of the wielder. The player must specify before making an attack roll if the damage is lethal or non-lethal.

*Revised skill: Knowledge (military science)*
The revised Knowledge skill reads as follows:

*Knowledge (military science)*: _Military organization and administration, history and traditions, combat tactics and maneuver, logistics, and military justice._

Knowledge (military science) provides the same benefits outlined by the present rules and meets the prerequisite for any class ability, skill, or feat as the present Knowledge (tactics) skill. In addition, Knowledge (military science) has a number of other uses. For example: 
a character with Knowledge (military science) observing another character in uniform can identify the country and branch of service (DC 15), the character’s rank (DC 20) and unit (DC 25), what service medals the character has won by her or his ribbons (DC 30), and that at least one of the ribbons is fake because the character couldn’t possibly have been present in the theatre of operations to receive it (DC 35) 
a character using Knowledge (military science) studying satellite photos of a military installation can identify that the installation is a fuel and weapons depot (DC 15) for mechanized infantry (DC 20) in at least battalion strength (DC 25)
Knowledge (military science) shares synergies like that of the present Knowledge (tactics), but may have some other applications as well. For example: 
Knowledge (military science) provides a synergy bonus to Knowledge (civics) for military justice including courts martial – anyone interested in playing a JAG attorney or NIS agent? 
Knowledge (military science) provides a synergy bonus to Knowledge (technology) for identifying the capabilities of a new weapons system 
Knowledge (military science) provides a synergy bonus to Knowledge (history) for the location of bunkers built for a battle decades ago
*New skill: Craft (culinary arts)*
The new Craft skill reads as follows:

*Craft (culinary arts)*: _Food preparation, menu planning, and food preservation and storage._

Examples of Craft (culinary arts) in the game:
Recognizing the ingredients of a dish by taste or presentation
Preserving foods for travel
Correctly planning rations needed for an expedition
Preparing a _cordon bleu_ meal
Identifying a fine wine

Possible synergies include Diplomacy, Knowledge (history), and Bluff.

*Revised feats: Concealable Armor Proficiency, Tactical Armor Proficiency, and Archaic Armor Proficiency*
The light, medium, and heavy armor feats are replaced by the Concealable Armor Proficiency, Tactical Armor Proficiency, and Archaic Armor Proficiency feats

*Concealable Armor Proficiency*
You are proficient with concealable armor (see Table 4-9).
_Benefit_: When you wear a type of armor with which you are proficient, you get to add the armor’s entire equipment bonus to your Defense.
_Normal_: A character who wears armor with which s/he is not proficient takes an armor penalty on checks involving the following skills: Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, and Tumble. Also, a character who wears armor with which s/he is not proficient adds only a portion of the armor’s equipment bonus to her Defense.

*Tactical Armor Proficiency*
You are proficient with tactical armor (see Table 4-9).
_Benefit_: See Concealable Armor Proficiency.
_Normal_: See Concealable Armor Proficiency

*Archaic Armor Proficiency*
You are proficient with archaic armor (see Table 4-9).
_Benefit_: See Concealable Armor Proficiency.
_Normal_: See Concealable Armor Proficiency.

Impromptu armor does not require a feat to use proficiently.

*Alternate pre-requisites for advanced classes*
This is a partial list.
 Daredevil AdC: Player may substitute ranks in Ride or Balance for Drive
*Reputation bonus*
The Reputation bonus is added to any social skill check (Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, Intimidate) that involves interacting with members of the French Army – for example, a legionnaire requesting a pass using Diplomacy or attempting to sneak contraband using Bluff would add his Reputation to his skill check as a bonus.


----------



## Barak

It was nice to reread even those rules that haven't changed..  Refreshed my memory on a few things.

Oh, and a clarification..  The way the patrolling works, we ride around in the truck, and stops and investigates when we see something odd (sorta like now), right?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> The way the patrolling works, we ride around in the truck, and stops and investigates when we see something odd (sorta like now), right?



About 99% of the time, patrol will mean walking up and down steep mountains.

The paras (and the legionnaires generally) typically went where the sector troops (infantry, armor, artillery) couldn't or wouldn't go (i.e., anyplace without roads).

About the only people in the 1st REP that regularly spent time in vehicles were the recce company, using jeeps that could be paradropped if necessary.

BTW, HAPPY BASTILLE DAY, EVERYONE!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> BTW, HAPPY BASTILLE DAY, EVERYONE!


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> guess I missed that you said truck three times...






			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Upon hearing Normand's shouted command, Marcel repeats the same words in Arabic in a rush. "أنت في المجرور للمياه القذرة!   عرض نفسك, ترفع أيادي, أو أفتح نارا!"



In all seriousness, you guys are making this the most enjoyable game I've ever played.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, Mike.  

I don't know if знаток will be able to post until tomorrow.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I don't know if знаток will be able to post until tomorrow.



No worries - I wasn't expecting him to resume until next week actually, so I've been keeping his 'part' small for the time being.

There's a lot of encounter left...


----------



## Bobitron

Whoo hoo! An update!  

Have I mentioned that I am not looking forward to a fight in the dark? :\


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned that I am not looking forward to a fight in the dark? :\



You have a lot to not look forward to...


----------



## The Shaman

Unless I hear otherwise, I'll assume you were able to download the map without problems. I'll be putting up an updated version showing everyone's positions with my next post.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Unless I hear otherwise, I'll assume you were able to download the map without problems. I'll be putting up an updated version showing everyone's positions with my next post.




Ooops, sorry. No problems here. I would appreciate something a little larger, if possible. Making it 1024x768 or so shouldn't increase the file size too much. Also, the pale colors might make it a little tough to see anything you write on it unless you use bold, dark colors. Still, it's a nice map.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I would appreciate something a little larger, if possible. Making it 1024x768 or so shouldn't increase the file size too much.



Hrrrm...I'm not sure if I can do that, to be honest - I'll spend a little time playing with CC2Pro to see if that can be done.

The little green soldier figures contrast nicely with the background!


----------



## The Shaman

I toyed with CC2Pro last night, and I didn't have much luck with changing the size, only the scale. :\ 

I tried *знаток*'s suggestion about using a hosting site, and it didn't really improve on anything. Another option is for me to e-mail the map as an attachment to you, and you can download the Campaign Cartographer viewer from ProFantasy - this should give you the map in all its vector-detailed glory, instead of the pale shadow that results from bitmapping.

I've activated my e-mail through the site - drop me a line if you'd like the original map file when I next update it, and I'll send it along. The viewer can be downloaded here.

I'm guessing *знаток* is buried in work after his long vacation, so we'll give him a bit more time to post his checks before proceeding.


----------



## Bobitron

You are correct, знаток is pretty busy at work right now. I would go ahead and move on if you want. 

The CC2 Viewer worked perfectly. Makes it really easy to zoom in and see exactly what is going on.


----------



## знаток

I'll have time tonight to post.  I'm working on it now until something comes up.


----------



## Bobitron

знаток said:
			
		

> I'll have time tonight to post.  I'm working on it now until something comes up.




Awesome! Did the NG fall apart while you were away?


----------



## знаток

Actually, it seems they did okay.  They didn't do any worse than they do on my normal days off.  

BTW, night shift still sucks, but I'm watching Firefly on the plasmas.


----------



## Bobitron

знаток said:
			
		

> BTW, night shift still sucks, but I'm watching Firefly on the plasmas.




DID YOU SEE THE NEW TRAILER?!?!

http://www.cantstopthesignal.co.uk/trailer/


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> DID YOU SEE THE NEW TRAILER?!?!
> 
> http://www.cantstopthesignal.co.uk/trailer/



Dude!  That's MUCH better than the first one!  I'm so excited!


----------



## знаток

Another reason Wikipedia rocks.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Another reason Wikipedia rocks.



 

The attachment is the game-map in its native format - to read it you'll still need the CC2 viewer available here. I will continue to post the map in .jpg form in the game-thread for those who don't want to download the viewer, but I would recommend that if your computer can handle the system and storage requirements, it's probably worth your effort - the map is much cleaner in its original vector drawings than the rastered .jpg.


----------



## Bobitron

The reader is well worth it, take the time to dl and install it.



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> The wheat field offers one-quarter concealment (10% miss chance) and no cover.




If we go prone, that will rise to a higher bonus, I assume?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> If we go prone, that will rise to a higher bonus, I assume?



One-half concealment - 20% miss chance - if prone.

Thinking tactically - I like it!


----------



## The Shaman

Where'd everybody go?!?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm waiting for Keith. He said he would have time to post today. I want to react to him seeing something, ya know?

Hey Shaman, if you have time I'd like your advice on something. I'm running an Eberron game that sort of fell apart a while back and some players are interested in continuing. It's a bit of a chore, but if you could read the thread and give me some advice as to where the game went wrong I would greatly appreciate it. You can email me your findings. THe links to the RG and IC thread are in the first post. I know that these sort of fantasy games are not really your thing, but your input might be a big help.   

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120453


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for Keith. He said he would have time to post today. I want to react to him seeing something, ya know?



I thought that was probably it, but it never hurts to ask!  

Just a general reminder: when I ask for a Spot or Listen check, it's a reactive check - you can also take an action to actively look or listen for something as well.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Still here... Pyotr is deaf and blind now remember?


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Still here... Pyotr is deaf and blind now remember?



Lessee, we blinded our sniper and fatigued our Tough hero...and I thought the first encounter was difficult!


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Lessee, we blinded our sniper and fatigued our Tough hero...and I thought the first encounter was difficult!



Haha!  Yeah, give us XP!


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Haha!  Yeah, give us XP!



And I was thinking maybe I should deduct a few points... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh, and a clarification..  The way the patrolling works, we ride around in the truck, and stops and investigates when we see something odd (sorta like now), right?



*Barak*, was there more to this question than what I answered earlier? Were you thinking about skill points in Drive or something?

Some of the engagements start off as routine patrols, others as larger operations - you may be travelling on foot, riding in a truck or jeep or on the deck of a tank, jumping out of a helicopter, hitting the silk, or a couple of other surprises I have up my sleeve. Most of the engagements will involve some combat, though there are a several that may be strictly roleplay or investigative, depending on what you guys do.

Am I answering your question, or adding to the confusion? :\


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> And I was thinking maybe I should deduct a few points...



What you should do, what we want, and what we need are entirely unrelated.    


			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Am I answering your question, or adding to the confusion?



The way I understood it, on this particular occasion we had completed the assigned patrol and were simply being transported back to the camp when we came to the farm.  A soldier's never really off-duty though.


----------



## Bobitron

I'm really excited to be back in the action, and rreeeeaaaally nervous that the sun is going down.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> The way I understood it, on this particular occasion we had completed the assigned patrol and were simply being transported back to the camp when we came to the farm.  A soldier's never really off-duty though.



Exactly right. On both counts. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm really excited to be back in the action, and rreeeeaaaally nervous that the sun is going down.



And really happy to be at the back of the patrol?


----------



## The Shaman

Just wanted to let you know that I will be out of town Thursday through Saturday - my family and I are visiting friends in...

...*Vegas, baby! VEGAS!*

 

*Shadow*, I noted you'll be out ot town the following week, too - would you like someone to NPC Pyotr while you're away?

-- The Shaman (a.k.a. the guy behind the guy behind the guy...)


----------



## The Shaman

Just a reminder: suppression fire is now split into suppression and covering fire - suppression provides ranged AoO and covering fire results in a penalty to hit for the target. Both are area attacks which require hitting DC 10 with modifiers for range and cover.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> I also must have been suffering from fatigue when I viewed the map, as I failed to notice the tiny dots that are we (or the scale apparently).  I was assuming we were grouped closely (within about 50-75') and that we were 400-500' or more from the barn, or I probably would've reacted more defensively.



What programs are you guys using to view the map?

In Office Picture Manager, I can zoom to 800% and make out the figures (as dark blobs) and the names (just barely) - in future versions of the map I'll try to blow up the names a little more, but the figures are to scale and the detail goes out the window with the conversion from the native format to .jpg, unfortunately.

I tried creating a detail map showing the field and the barn, to make it easier to see, but my computer art-fu is weak and weenie. :\ I'll give it another go when I get a chance.

Reminder: the grid on the map is 10' by 10'.


----------



## Bobitron

Download the CC viewer! It works very well.


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> What programs are you guys using to view the map?



I'm using Microsoft Picture and Fax Viewer, which zooms just fine.  I just took a quick look at first and didn't zoom in our our area, only on the buildings.  I claim responsibility entirely.  It's just a good thing I have an excuse for my decisions reflecting my character's state.    

I might try downloading the viewer at home.


----------



## Bobitron

The viewer lets you look at the map as a CC2 file, and you can zoom down to each individual person and see they are holding M-16's. It's vectored, so the resolution doesn't worsen as you zoom. It works awesome. I'll post a screen shot tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Yes, please feel free to NPC Pyotr while I'm gone if it isn't too much trouble.


----------



## Bobitron

Have a great time in Vegas, Mike. See you when you get back. Hopefully much richer.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hopefully much richer.



This will actually be the first trip to Las Vegas in which I won't gamble. :\ 

Having a baby has a definite impact on your discretionary income...

(...but it's worth it!  )


----------



## Bobitron

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll post a screen shot tomorrow if I get a chance.




This should give you an idea of the zooming action you can perform with the viewer.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> This guy is really cool.



Bob, you owe me one diet soda and one new keyboard.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Bob, you owe me one diet soda and one new keyboard.




  That keyboard is my defeated foe.

Hey, I bought that pdf 'All For One' with the swashbuckling rules. It is solidly set in France, but I think it might have some good stuff for you to skeef for your Zorro game. Unfortunately, it's too big to email (about 20mb) so I'll have to get you a link for the download. I think purchasing it at DriveThru gives me five. I'll work out a way to get it to you.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That keyboard is my defeated foe.



Duly vanquished. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey, I bought that pdf 'All For One' with the swashbuckling rules. It is solidly set in France, but I think it might have some good stuff for you to skeef for your Zorro game. Unfortunately, it's too big to email (about 20mb) so I'll have to get you a link for the download. I think purchasing it at DriveThru gives me five. I'll work out a way to get it to you.



Excellent!

I'm going to write up _Bandits and Badlands_ while we're on our trip (gotta have something to do when my wife is driving and puts on her C&W CDs...) - I think I'm going to make the mapping easy on myself and just use graph paper and colored pencils, then scan it and upload it. I should be ready to recruit next week.

Anyone else interested in playing a black hat in a _Sidewinder: Recoiled_ one-shot?


----------



## The Shaman

The next game map in CC2 format is attached - note that the dogs in the pen are actually goats, and neither of the horses at the barn has a pack saddle on. (I'm running into the limits of the icon set...)

Also, this is my last post until Saturday or Sunday - have a good week!


----------



## знаток

Thanks Shaman.  Great job, and enjoy!


----------



## Bobitron

Why do I have such a sinking feeling in my stomach?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Why do I have such a sinking feeling in my stomach?



 

As soon as we hear from *знаток* I'll update the game.

The trip was fun - we visited an historic gold mine near the Colorado River and made our second trip to Shark Reef, the awesome aquarium at Mandalay Bay. We also got pounded by thunderstorms, forded flooded roads in the SUV (shamanic utility vehicle), and even endured a blinding sandstorm crossing the desert - exciting weather is a regular feature of our travels for some reason.... :\


----------



## The Shaman

The CC2 map is posted below.

Good news, *знаток * - Vidal didn't get Sgt. Kat killed after all!


----------



## знаток

That's great news...except now he's alive to beat the hell out of me.  

You can disregard my email if you get it, Shaman.  I got the map to work with CC2.  It's fantabulous.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> You can disregard my email if you get it, Shaman.



Unfortunately nothing came through... :\


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Spot check: (1d20+4=24)
> 
> I can see clearly now, the wheat is gone....


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Yeah, it figures I would roll a natural 20 on a Spot check....


----------



## Bobitron

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, it figures I would roll a natural 20 on a Spot check....




Same here. Can't happen when we _really_ need it...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> shadowbloodmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it figures I would roll a natural 20 on a Spot check....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Can't happen when we _really_ need it...
Click to expand...


What makes you think you won't really need it right now? Mwaahhahahahahahah!  

I found the coolest book at the used bookstore today - it's a travel guide to Algeria written in 1954. It breaks Algeria down by its different regions, describing the geography and culture of each region, and it has lots of photographs (a few too many of Roman ruins, perhaps, but awesome nonetheless). It's a great resource since it's a snapshot of the country right as our game takes place.


----------



## The Shaman

The next CC2 map is attached.

In making Spot or Listen checks, if you specify a particular location to focus your effort, such as the loft entrance, the house, _&c._, it lowers the DC for a check of that location but increases the DC for other areas. A check where you don't specify will be considered a general "looking around" kind of check. Please be sure to tell me if you're taking a full-round action to make a Spot or Listen check as well - you can take 10 on a full-round check if you like.

I'm rather ol' skool when it comes to GMing - back in the day, we had things like facing and such, and if you didn't tell the GM where you were looking, you tended to miss stuff....While I'm not quite that harsh (any more), I do like to reward you for interacting with the environment.


----------



## Bobitron

Hey there, all. Shaman, do you think instead of posting a full view of the area as a jpeg you could post just the relevant spot where possible? I can't use CC2 here at work, and it's nigh impossible to pick out the individuals on the jpeg at the available resolution. If you took a screen shot showing just this area...







...zoomed in to show the names and positions, that would make it easier to read without waiting until I get home to access CC2. If you need help making screen shots or anything, let me know. You can get much better resolution using screen shots rather than exporting CC2 stuff to jpeg as you are doing.

Thanks!


----------



## The Shaman

Try the attached and see what you think.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Try the attached and see what you think.




Now we are talkin'! Thanks, Shaman.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Now we are talkin'! Thanks, Shaman.



Thanks for the suggestion - this simplifies life for me quite a bit!


----------



## The Shaman

Looking ahead...

First, I hope the current engagement will convey the sense that attacking is harder than defending, especially when you have no idea where the other guy is. Soon we may be adding some concealment from darkness to the mix...

Second, your characters will probably be leveling-up after either Hearts and Minds or The Tomb of Abd-el-Hamou, so it will be time to think about what class, feats, and so forth your characters will be taking. Sometime in the next few weeks, if you could give me a general idea of where you see your character advancing, it would be helpful. If you don’t have the _Modern Player’s Companion_, you can look through the TOC for ideas and I’ll tell you more about the class abilities, pre-reqs, and so on.

You might want to take a look at this master list of Modern feats compiled by The Game Mechanics. I’ll accept most of the non-FX feats from this list – if you see a feat that interests you but you don’t have the book (like _UMF_ or _MPC_), let me know and I’ll give you the details. Also, I’m changing a few feat pre-reqs – I’ll put an updated list in the revised house rules here in the metagame thread before it’s time to level.

Third, I’m expanding the available books to include _Martial Arts Mayhem_ by The Game Mechanics (published by Green Ronin) – I’m using the material for a couple of NPCs and I want to make it open to you as well. You can look over the contents here and see if anything catches your eye.

Fourth and last, it’s “character homework” time. I’ve been looking over your character backgrounds and there are some areas I’d like each of you to expand upon so that I might shamelessly steal ideas from you to work into our adventures.  
 *Barak* – Tell me more about Normand’s shady past in Marseilles – which criminal gang was he involved with? What are some of the things he was asked to do that caused him to look for a way out? Was he affiliated with the _Union Corse_ in any way? Who might be interested in finding out news about his whereabouts?
 *Shadow* – Walk me through Pyotr’s escape from the Soviet Union. Where did he go? What did he have to do to across the border? What countries did he travel through? Where did he enlist in the Legion? How did his friend the captain help?
 *знаток* – Tell me more about Aubine and her father. How does Aubine feel about his service in the Legion? What exactly did her father do for the government? How was his relationship with Vidal?
 *Bobitron* – Those ranks in Knowledge (local – Algiers) are tantalizing! How did he get to know Algiers? Are there any particular people or places that he knows well?
This is a good opportunity to do a little historical digging into the period if you’re interested. You can make this is involved as you like: maybe Pyotr bribed a ship’s master to smuggle him out of the Russia and arrived in Algeria after a quiet crossing of the Mediterranean, or maybe he had to sneak across the frontier into Rumania, avoid border guards in Bulgaria, stow away on a ship in Greece, and joined the Legion in a recruiting office in Rome. It’s up to you.

There’s no real rush on this – your characters won’t be getting any real leave anytime soon, so the chance of your past (or present) intruding on you are slim for the time being. If you could have something to me by the end of September, that would be cool – it will give me a chance to plan ahead a bit, expand on some adventure ideas that I already developed.

Thanks for sticking with the game! 

P.S. - Saw your note, *Shadow* - have a great trip!


----------



## The Shaman

*_sound of crickets chirping_*

Hello?

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry, Shaman.   

I really don't have anything to post in character. Marcel will continue to follow his last orders. 

As for the info you requested, Marcel will continue in Dedicated. It will give +1 BAB and Defense  , +1 to Fort and Will saves, 7 skill points to be spent on Knowledge (Military Science) +1, Knowledge (Earth and Life sciences) +1, Listen +1, Spot +2, Survival +1, and, of course, Treat Injury +1. The Dedicated Bonus feat will be Medical Expert, for +2 on Craft (Pharm) and Treat Injury checks. Third level feat will be tougher to pick; I'm currently between Alertness, Endurace, Improved Initiative, Renown, and Run. I didn't notice anything on the Game Mechanics list that really grabbed me. Did you have any ideas?

I expect I will someday take the Field Medic prestige class, just to get the boost in hp healed and the Medical Mastery class ability (Unless you want to make it a feat. Maybe a prerequisite of 6 ranks in Treat Injury and both the Surgery and Medical Expert feats?  ). I would rather continue as Charismatic/Dedicated than jump into a prestige class, generally.

As for the ranks in Knowledge (Local, Algiers), I assumed Marcel spent time there chasing skirts. He loves the city, or rather, any city. Coffee shops, nightclubs, and beautiful girls; ahhhhhhhhh. I assume his focus would be on the hot spots for picking up girls and having a good time, not politics or where the closest police station is.

I still want to buy a motorcycle for him someday. If we spend a good chunk of time off duty in an urban setting, he will pick up a nice used bike.

I'll put up a little post in the IC thread, but not much to say, I'm afraid.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I really don't have anything to post in character. Marcel will continue to follow his last orders.



Thanks for letting me know - I won't wait for Marcel until something changes.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Did you have any ideas (re: feats)?



I'll take a look and let you know.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I expect I will someday take the Field Medic prestige class, just to get the boost in hp healed and the Medical Mastery class ability (Unless you want to make it a feat. Maybe a prerequisite of 6 ranks in Treat Injury and both the Surgery and Medical Expert feats?  ). I would rather continue as Charismatic/Dedicated than jump into a prestige class, generally.



Understood - I'm not partial to nerfing class skills by turning them into feats (which is why the Diehard feat is out in my games - it takes away from the Tough hero talent), but I'll give it some thought.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> As for the ranks in Knowledge (Local, Algiers), I assumed Marcel spent time there chasing skirts. He loves the city, or rather, any city. Coffee shops, nightclubs, and beautiful girls; ahhhhhhhhh. I assume his focus would be on the hot spots for picking up girls and having a good time, not politics or where the closest police station is.



We'll work on this - I can give you the names of some of the historical "hot spots" and some period color details for Marcel to slip in...







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I still want to buy a motorcycle for him someday. If we spend a good chunk of time off duty in an urban setting, he will pick up a nice used bike.



I think we'll be able to work this in after a bit.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll put up a little post in the IC thread, but not much to say, I'm afraid.



No worries - I think Marcel will get much busier soon. Don't forget the Spot check for me, please.


----------



## The Shaman

*Barak*, are you still with us?!?


----------



## Bobitron

знаток is traveling right now, spending some time in Connecticut at his home base. I suspect he might not have time to post until mid-week, so it might be good to NPC him for this round.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> знаток is traveling right now, spending some time in Connecticut at his home base. I suspect he might not have time to post until mid-week, so it might be good to NPC him for this round.



Thanks for the heads-up! As soon as we hear from *Barak* then, I'll continue.

Usually *Barak* posts pretty quickly, and he hasn't piped up on the [METAGAME] thread in awhile - I hope everything's cool.


----------



## знаток

Thanks Bob.  I'm home now and will post tomorrow day or evening.


----------



## The Shaman

I e-mailed *Barak* yesterday, but I haven't heard back yet. Hope everything is okay. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I have returned and as soon as I get caught up, I will post again, probably later tonight.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I have returned and as soon as I get caught up, I will post again, probably later tonight.



Welcome back!  

Did you say hello to the Rockies for me?  

You haven't missed much - we've slowed down a bit again. *Barak* seems to have gone absent without leave...hopefully he's just very busy.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I noticed the slow down. I hope everyone is doing okay. I'm still determining a good 'future' for Pyotr as far as character advancement goes. I definately want him to become a better sniper, but I'm not sure which of his two classes would be better to go with and in what order. 

Oh and yes I did. The Rockies however had little to say in return.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The Rockies however had little to say in return.



 

They never call, they never write, and now this...

*_sigh_*

I'll NPC Normand until *Barak* returns.


----------



## The Shaman

_"Give me covering fire!  I'm going to get closer!"_ 

Sweet. 

If Vidal fails both checks, I'll let you know what happens before your next post. Good luck!


----------



## Barak

*Le Sigh*

I'm really sorry guys.  My computer has been really, really bad, and was in need of a long, hard spanking.  It's now..  4:44 AM, and I think I got it under control.  But geez am I tired. 

I haven't look at the IC thread yet, I'll go do that as soon as I post this, catch up, and post if needed.

As for Normand's background..  To be honest, I don't really know much about what criminal gangs might have been running Marseilles back then.  Any mafia-like organisations would fit, though.  Any suggestions?  As for what he did for them...  At first, it was pretty easy, he just collected money from various people/shopkeepers.  And he'd box.  Once in a great while, he'd been given.. "advice" as to how long to keep his opponent standing.  Then started having to break fingers/arms/legs for non-payment, which is what really got in his craw, but he couldn't really see a way to say no.  Finally, he was told to take a fall against a boxing opponent, and he said "The heck with -that-". (Yeah, a lil Pulp Fictionish.  ).  And then he figured he might wanna leave the country for a bit.  His bosses probably lost a nice chunk a change on that one, so they might be interested in finding him.  Would they take on the Legion for that?  Well, Normand was banking on "no", but who knows..

As for the leveling up stuff..  I'll probably continue with Strong for a bit, maybe take a few levels of Tough eventually.  Will have to look at feats and what not.


----------



## Bobitron

Nice to have you, Barak. I think Shaman was sweating!


----------



## Barak

Nice to _be_ back!  I really enjoy this game, and it was one of the major driving forces behind me working on the computer.  Well, that and the 17 years old daughter going: "When's the computer gonna be working?  I need to talk with my friends!  This is soooo lame!"

Geez I hate whining.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think Shaman was sweating!



I was indeed!  

Good to see you again, *Barak*. The silence was deafening! Sorry to hear about your computer troubles. :\ 

If Normand was a member of the Marseilles underworld, then he was involved with the _Union Corse_, the French mafia. I've been looking for info and a lot of what I find is tied to (1) Ian Fleming's novel _On Her Majesty's Secret Service_ and (2) various RPGs!  :\ 

However, here are a couple of snippets you might find interesting -







> The great blossoming of the Corsican Mafia occurred after the Second World War. The Nazi occupation put into relief the traditional rivalry between the clans. Some Corsicans, headed by the gangsters Carbone and Spirito, collaborated with the Germans. Others, such as the Guerini brothers, Antoine and Barthelemy -- better known as Meme -- joined with the resistance....Through its agents in Paris, especially the AFL-CIO representative Irving Brown, the CIA began to transfer immense quantities of money to the Guerinis. In return, the Corsicans created an army of gorillas [as they were known] to attack the unions which were under Communist influence....As the French economy recovered, the traffic in "blonds", as the American cigarette were called, tended to be replaced by the end of the 50s by the much more lucrative business of heroin. At the beginning, morphine used to produce the heroin arrived from Turkey. It was moved in barco from there to Marseilles for its "refinement" by the unrivaled chemists of the _Union Corse_. It was then that the rivalry between the Corsicans and the Cosa Nostra (dominated by Sicilians) increased: the market for which they struggled was the United States, where heroin had recently been declared illegal. Around 1960, the head of the American Mafia, Charles Lucky Luciano, and Antoine Guerini divided up the heroin business in a pact that had crucial consequences for postwar history in both the United States and in France.





> In 1956, Joe Profaci, in Brooklyn, was recorded talking about the export of Sicilian oranges with Nino Cottone, in Sicily. Cottone lost his life that year in the battle for Palermo with rival mafiosi, but Profaci's oranges kept on coming. The Brooklyn number rung by Cottone was the same number rung by Luciano from Naples and Coppola from Anzio. All were recorded by the Palermo Questura talking ecstatically about igh grade Sicilian oranges. In 1959, Customs intercepted one of those  range crates. Hollow wax oranges, 90 to a crate, were filled with heroin until they weighed as much as real oranges. Each crate carried 110 pounds of pure heroin.
> 
> At all points, in exchange for their "anti-communist" political violence, the hoods had the protection of the local military intelligence, though, as the busts indicate, not always of the local police. But enough support was provided so that the mafiosi were enabled, for years, to feed their network of heroin labs in Italy and Marseille with morphine base supplied by a Lebanese network run by the chief of the antisubversive section of the Lebanese police.
> 
> The CIA used the Mafia's allies, the _Union Corse_, to take Marseille away from the independent and communist unions, leaving the Corsican hoods in
> control of the most important port in France. The geopolitical rationale for this, from both the French and the American perspective, wasn't only the threat the leftists posed to control of France, but to the Indochina war. The Vietminh had considerable support among French leftists in 1947.
> 
> In an attempt to force the French government to negotiate with the Vietminh, the communist dock worker unions, which were full of former Maquis fighters, refused to load American arms destined for Vietnam. The only outfits with enough muscle to challenge the communist unions for control of the docks were the union-busting Corsican hoods and their puppet-union goon squads. The 1947 street war for control of Marseille's docks, financed and coordinated by American military intelligence, was nasty, brutish and short.
> 
> The French secret services, also financed by American military intelligence, had been using Corsican opium dealers throughout Indochina to finance their operation against the Vietminh. Thus they had a system in place for the collection and distribution of opium and morphine base from all over the Golden Triangle of Laos, Burma and Thailand.
> 
> Morphine base is easily manufactured in makeshift jungle labs. Opium's major alklaoid is precipitated out of the raw sap by boiling it in water with lime. The white morphine floats to the top. That is drawn off and boiled with ammonia, filtered, boiled again, and then sun-dried. The resultant clay-like brown paste is morphine base.
> 
> That's where the Corsicans came in. Heroin is diacetylmorphine, morphine in combination with acetic acid, the naturally-occurring acid found in citrus fruits and vinegar. Heroin is preferred by addicts because the acetic acid renders it highly soluble in blood, therefore quicker acting and more potent than unrefined morphine.
> 
> The combination process requires, firstly, the skillful use of acetic anhydride, chloroform, sodium carbonate and alcohol. Then the last step, purification in the fourth stage, requires heating with ether and hydrochloric acid. Since the volatile ether has a habit of exploding, the Union Corse had to advertise for a few good chemists.
> 
> With huge protected surpluses of morphine base available, the Corsicans built a network of labs to refine not only the Indochinese, but also the Persian and Turkish product, shipping the finished snow white #4 heroin out of a Marseille they now controlled. The _Union Corse_ heroin was often shipped on the order of their Mafia partners, who controlled the great American retail market.



There's also a novel called _The Corsican_ that I'm trying to track down through my local used bookstores, to tap for more ideas. (By the way, not all members of the _Union Corse_ were Corsicans.)

I hope this is interesting and helpful!


----------



## Barak

Indeed it was!  Of course, it tells -me- (but not Normand, since he was probably way too low-level to be aware of all the ramifications) that due to the pretty wide-spread network, especially in indochine and all, that being in the Legion might not make him quite as hard to reach as he might think, after all..  

Union Corse it is then, it sounds pretty sensical.  Normand would probably not have been really involved in any drug stuff, except perhaps as unwitting muscle in some trade.  I can easily see him participating in some union busting, though.

As for levelling, especially feat-wise, it sorta depends on what would be going on when it happens.  But I'd say either a weapon-related feat, or else..  Err..  That feat that let's you take an extra action 1/day.  Heroic Surge or something like that.

Oh and the computer problem are pretty much resolved, btw, so I shouldn't go on another disappearing act.

Edit: Oh and..



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> To be honest, Barak, I would have grenaded the hell outta the barn before going in. Maybe Sgt. Kat hit his head when he fell...




Yeah, but as far as I know, France's (and therefore the Legion's) goal is not just to take out the Fells, but also to get "regular" algerians' support.  Despite current events, destroying civilian buildings and possibly killing innocent hostages to get to -one- shooter is probably not the best way to achieve that..


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Of course, it tells -me- (but not Normand, since he was probably way too low-level to be aware of all the ramifications) that due to the pretty wide-spread network, especially in indochine and all, that being in the Legion might not make him quite as hard to reach as he might think, after all..



Funny, I was thinking exactly the same thing... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> I can easily see him participating in some union busting, though.



Me, too - union-busting, nose-busting, finger-busting...







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> That feat that let's you take an extra action 1/day.  Heroic Surge or something like that.



One of my favorite feats, especially for a combat-oriented character.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh and the computer problem are pretty much resolved, btw, so I shouldn't go on another disappearing act.






			
				Barak said:
			
		

> ...as far as I know, France's (and therefore the Legion's) goal is not just to take out the Fells, but also to get "regular" algerians' support.  Despite current events, destroying civilian buildings and possibly killing innocent hostages to get to -one- shooter is probably not the best way to achieve that..


----------



## Barak

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Barak
> Of course, it tells -me- (but not Normand, since he was probably way too low-level to be aware of all the ramifications) that due to the pretty wide-spread network, especially in indochine and all, that being in the Legion might not make him quite as hard to reach as he might think, after all..
> 
> Funny, I was thinking exactly the same thing...




It's a bit of a disturbing thought..  But could lead to interesting RP.  Some Legionaires/mafioso with some local muscle, some other legionaires, and Normand, some people with dual-allegiances, what might happen?  I like it.  Especially with Normand possibly getting back into boxing, it might make thing easier for his old bosses.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Barak
> I can easily see him participating in some union busting, though.
> 
> Me, too - union-busting, nose-busting, finger-busting...




Well, that and throwing/fixing fights would be about the only talent Normand might have brought to the mob, after all.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Barak
> That feat that let's you take an extra action 1/day. Heroic Surge or something like that.
> 
> One of my favorite feats, especially for a combat-oriented character.




Indeed.  There's just no way that feat can't turn up useful.  Melee-wise, you either close quicker, or get an extra punch or whatever.  Range wise, you get better positioning or an extra shot.  What's not to like?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Barak
> ...as far as I know, France's (and therefore the Legion's) goal is not just to take out the Fells, but also to get "regular" algerians' support. Despite current events, destroying civilian buildings and possibly killing innocent hostages to get to -one- shooter is probably not the best way to achieve that..




Note that, obviously, individual legionaires and even individual officers/commanders might not care as much, and I'm sure lots of abuse would go on even if official policy would be not to do any of it, but..  I just don't see Normand acting like that.  Heck, as far as he knows that farmer has kids and all, and he ain't blowing up kids just to avoid possibly taking a bullet.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> ...individual legionaires and even individual officers/commanders might not care as much, and I'm sure lots of abuse would go on even if official policy would be not to do any of it, but...



All four engagments that make up the _Life During Wartime_ operation revolve around the civilian, government, and military responses to the war, both official and personal....


----------



## Bobitron

Marcel is the kind of guy who would toss a grenade, then cry if he found a little kid as a casualty. I'll admit the tactics would probably be quite different once they get to the farmhouse, but a barn that contains a sniper is a different story.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Cool Check:  20+3+3=_26_



He may be physically fatigued at the moment, but Vidal is mentally tough as they come!


----------



## Barak

He's just too tired to be scared. 

Just a quick question..  Since the sergeants act before Normand, will they give him any orders?


----------



## знаток

The Shaman said:
			
		

> He may be physically fatigued at the moment, but Vidal is mentally tough as they come!



Yeah, Invisible castle is such a peculiar device.  I won't complain, because my natural 1 was followed by the natural 20, but I've never seen such deliberate chaos in randomness.


----------



## Barak

I've had rolls of 20 and 19 followed by rolling two 1s..

It's odd


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Just a quick question..  Since the sergeants act before Normand, will they give him any orders?



Yes.


----------



## Barak

Heh.  Well.  Hmm.  Err.  I'll wait until you make a post before posting my actions, then, I guess.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Heh.  Well.  Hmm.  Err.  I'll wait until you make a post before posting my actions, then, I guess.



 

I won't have any details until I see how everyone's actions play out - if you want, just take a pass this round and we'll pick up your part of the story next round.


----------



## Barak

Well.  I -did- have an action in mind..  I just didn't wanna post it, and then have the sergeants ordering me to do something different and me completely disregarding their order, and.. Well you know.

I'll just post my action. Eventually.  Like, later today.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I was wondering about that rule. I had thought there was supposed to be a roll in there somewhere.



Yeah, my goof - I'll fix it and repost them tonight or tomorrow.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Well.  I -did- have an action in mind..  I just didn't wanna post it, and then have the sergeants ordering me to do something different and me completely disregarding their order, and.. Well you know.



I've got Normand tagging along behind Sgt. Muller, but if you decide to do something else, that's fine - I'll edit my post to fit your actions.

You can safely assume that the _sergent-chef_ brought you around the back of the barn because of Normand's unique capability in the squad...


----------



## знаток

Is it safe to assume that Vidal was hit in the left arm?  If not, does it affect his throwing capability?


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> Is it safe to assume that Vidal was hit in the left arm?  If not, does it affect his throwing capability?



He was, and it doesn't.


----------



## Barak

Just two quick grenade questions..

I was correct that you need to hit AC10 to shoot a grenade in the square you aim for, right?

And what's the damage of a frag grenade again?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Just two quick grenade questions..
> 
> I was correct that you need to hit AC10 to shoot a grenade in the square you aim for, right?
> 
> And what's the damage of a frag grenade again?



Yes, DC 10 to hit - 3d6 slashing for a rifle grenade.


----------



## Barak

Thanks, edited it in.

And everyone affected by the damage get a Reflex save for half damage, right?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> And everyone affected by the damage get a Reflex save for half damage, right?



Correct.


----------



## The Shaman

Watch for skill check requests!

Vidal didn't make the Spot check I asked for, and in the heat of the moment, with the grenade exploding and Pyotr's submachine gun firing, completely missed the guy who took a shot at him from the mud-brick building to the east of his position!


----------



## Barak

Talking of which..  It turned out not to matter, as I made (barely!) my jump check anyway, but I couldn't have taken 10 because we're in combat and all, right?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Talking of which..  It turned out not to matter, as I made (barely!) my jump check anyway, but I couldn't have taken 10 because we're in combat and all, right?



In that case, I would say that going over a wall toward at least one hidden enemy (possible more) with automatic weapons would count as threatening or distracting.

Besides, where would the fun be in taking 10?!?


----------



## Barak

Taking the fun out of it is why I never liked the take 10 rule, as a DM or player, other than for very mundane stuff.  

But I had such a nice post ready for making my check by a wide margin..  And then I roll the bare minimum..


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> But I had such a nice post ready for making my check by a wide margin..  And then I roll the bare minimum..



And that's the very best reason for not taking 10!

(Oh, and I had a post ready if you didn't make it...  )

*Everyone*: A suggestion was made to me to institute a "48-hour" post window - a character's action will be NPC'd if there's no post after a couple of days, unless I hear otherwise in the [METAGAME] thread. For the most part we all seem to be able to hit that window, and if there's going to be a delay, it's easy enough to say, "I'll post again on Tuesday," or whatever.

Your thoughts?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I use a three day rule in mine to account for weekends, but that seems fair to me. We all seem to be doing okay as far as that goes, barring unforeseen PC problems....


----------



## Bobitron

That sounds good to me. It will keep things moving along when people are busy or have unforseen issues. I don't see an issue with 48 hours rather than three days, but whatever. 

I think the thing that would make this work is the fact that it is a military game, with most people following orders from the DM anyhow.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That sounds good to me. It will keep things moving along when people are busy or have unforseen issues. I don't see an issue with 48 hours rather than three days, but whatever.



I think *Shadow*'s idea of extending it a day over the weekend is reasonable - we'll play it by ear and see how things work out.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think the thing that would make this work is the fact that it is a military game, with most people following orders from the DM anyhow.



In stuff like our current engagement, that's true, though you all have shown great initiative as well while working on behalf of the unit.

Many of the engagements ahead include elements that are far less structured - and hopefully in time your characters will move into positions of greater responsibility, calling the shots for the NPCs...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> In stuff like our current engagement, that's true, though you all have shown great initiative as well while working on behalf of the unit.
> 
> Many of the engagements ahead include elements that are far less structured - and hopefully in time your characters will move into positions of greater responsibility, calling the shots for the NPCs...




I think my comment came out wrong. I was thinking more along these lines; if a character has to be NPC'd, it is easy enough to fall back on having him just following the orders of whatever NCO or officer is in direct command.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *_snip!_*



_Ah, oui, je vous comprends!_


----------



## Barak

Not a problem for me..  I check at least once daily, usually more..  

Only on week-end days do I sometimes not make it.  Or, well, when my computer decides to pout or something.


----------



## знаток

I'll sit with the majority on this one.  I know I'm often the one you guys are waiting for and if you don't mind taking control to keep it moving, I approve.  I'll try to pay more attention and at least put up something brief if I notice there's something going on.  I shouldn't have any problems from now on anyway, because two of my last four _day_s at work are Saturday and Sunday, then I'm on to nights (when I have some spare time) throughout September.  

Looking further ahead, there's a chance I'll have to step back from EN World beginning November 1st.  I'm doing some training in Missouri until probably late January, then it's off to Germany for a year as an MP platoon sergeant.  I'm darned excited, but I don't know right now what kind of internet access I'll have throughout all this.  I'm sure I'll be able to get on once we're settled in Germany, but I won't know about the possibilites during training until I get there.  I'll let everyone know when I do.


----------



## Barak

Couldn't they give you training credits for playing in this game?


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Couldn't they give you training credits for playing in this game?




Oooooo, good call. _Small Unit Tactics_ and _Dealing with Sneaky Insurgents 101_. That should get you to 2nd Lt in no time.


----------



## The Shaman

знаток said:
			
		

> *snip!*



No worries - we'll keep Vidal going for you when your access gets sketchy.

 

In other news...this doesn't have anything to do with the game, but I thought the video was cool: Click the link in the post...


----------



## Bobitron

Shaman has noted elsewhere that he has a busy week coming, so I'm not sure this really will affect anything, but Keith let me know he is pretty busy and won't be able to post for a little while. Should be back on in a day or two.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shaman has noted elsewhere that he has a busy week coming...



Yes, but I'll always make time for this game!  

No worries - looks like I'm not the only one who's busy at the moment.


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry to spam a bit, but I need to share this file with Mike. All others can ignore it.

[sblock]







> _The following mechanic, taken from the game ‘Thirty’ by John Wick, represents the morale a unit builds and how it can bolster that unit’s effectiveness. Much of the text presented here is taken directly from Mr. Wick’s game. This mechanic will completely replace the Action Point rules in d20 Modern._
> 
> *Brotherhood*
> If you trust the men around you, if you know they’d do anything for you, you know in your heart that you’d do anything for them. That is what gives men the strength to do the kinds of things we hear from the war stories of these old heroes. Brotherhood is based on the notion that morale builds over time. The longer men have served together, the stronger the bond between them becomes. When a new man enters the group, when a soldier is fresh and without experience, the men in the squad don’t trust him. They don’t know how he’ll react to violence. They don’t know if he’ll freeze when the moment of truth arrives. They don’t know if he’ll throw himself on another soldier if he’s wounded… they just don’t know. He’s got to earn their trust slowly and with his actions. Words mean nothing on a battlefield. It’s all what you do. Socrates wrote that men should demonstrate virtue in the sight of other men. That way, they encourage others to act the same, demonstrating that one is not alone in his desire to do right.
> 
> *The Brotherhood Pool*
> To represent this environmental psychology, each soldier has a Brotherhood Trait. His Brotherhood begins at Rank 1. At the beginning of each game session, the GM puts a bowl in the center of the table. It should be big enough to hold more than a few dice. This is the Brotherhood Pool. The GM gives each player a number of dice equal to his Brotherhood Rank. The player can either can keep this die for himself or add it to the Pool. If he has more than one Brotherhood Rank (see below), he can add as many Dice as he likes to the Pool; he doesn’t have to add them all. If the soldier keeps the Brotherhood Die for himself, he may use it at any time to add to any roll he makes during the game. However, the dice from the Brotherhood Pool may be used by any soldier at any time during the game. Any member of the squad may pull any number of dice from the pool to use as he sees fit. He can use the dice to add to his “to hit roll,” to his damage roll, to his charisma roll, whatever. When a die is used, it’s gone. It isn’t replaced in the Pool or a
> Soldier’s private Pool.
> 
> *Gaining Brotherhood*
> During the game session, if a soldier takes an action that somehow serves the unit, the GM gives him one to three Brotherhood Dice, depending on the act. If he scavenges some food for the unit, pulls a wounded comrade out of the line of fire, runs across the enemy lines to deliver a vital message, or even finds the enemy’s plans on an empty field, wrapped up in cigar papers, he’s done something to aid the unit and deserves Brotherhood Dice. The GM gives the soldier the Brotherhood Dice and the soldier decides how many to add to the Pool. He may add as many or as few (including none) to the Pool. His choice. Also, for every month spent with your unit, the Brotherhood Rank of each soldier increases by 1. That is, the rookies all begin to get a sense of each other and feel more comfortable. Their morale increases and instead of adding just one die to the Pool, each can add up to 2 dice to the Pool. After another month, when their Brotherhood increases to 3, each soldier can add up to 3 dice to the Pool, then 4 and so on. As a general rule, the Brotherhood Rank of each group cannot exceed the number of soldiers in a group. For example, if you have a unit of 5 soldiers, the Brotherhood of each soldier cannot exceed 5. At the end of the game session, Dice in the Pool are divided equally among the soldiers. These dice can be used as bonus XP. The remainder is discarded.
> 
> *Losing Brotherhood*
> Whenever a soldier dies, the Brotherhood Rank of each soldier who watched his death decreases by one. This may reduce the Brotherhood Rank of some soldiers to zero (it cannot go below zero). Whenever a soldier displays an act of cowardice or otherwise harms the good of the unit to protect himself, every soldier who witnesses the act loses a Brotherhood Rank. Yes, the soldier who caused the loss of Brotherhood “sees” his own act and loses Brotherhood himself. Your GM may find other reasons why your soldier would lose Brotherhood.
> 
> *The Ultimate Sacrifice*
> The only time a soldier’s death adds to the Brotherhood of the group rather than subtracting from it is when his death saves lives. If a soldier runs out into the middle of the battlefield to pull a fallen buddy out of harm’s way and manages to get himself killed in the process – but saves his buddy’s life – his death isn’t for nothing. He gave his life for one of his own. When a soldier makes the ultimate sacrifice, he adds his own Brotherhood Rank to the Pool immediately. Also, everyone who witnessed the act adds one to their Brotherhood Rank. Other circumstances may invoke the “Ultimate Sacrifice Clause.” For example, if a soldier dies under torture, refusing to give up his Brothers or his faith, his fellow soldiers are bolstered by his courage. There are many other examples… just remember, it’s a heroic death that counts.
> 
> *Spending Leftover Brotherhood*
> At the end of each game session, the party divides up the remaining Brotherhood in the pool. They divide it up equally regardless of their Brotherhood Ranks. Remainders can either be discarded or divided among the players as they see fit. Brotherhood can be used as bonus XP trading 1 Brotherhood for 100 XP. Remember, everybody gets the same amount of Brotherhood from the Pool regardless of their Brotherhood Rank. This has a big implication on the New Guy.
> 
> *The New Guy*
> When a new soldier enters the unit, he enters it with a Brotherhood Rank of 1. He’s fresh fish and the other troops don’t know what to think of him yet. This means he adds one die to the Brotherhood Pool at the beginning of the game. During the course of the game, he’ll have to prove his worth to the other troops. Also, because he’s less experienced than the other soldiers, they’ll have to coddle him for the first few months while he figures out just how horrible this mess he’s gotten himself into really is. He needs the other soldiers to keep him alive while they’re bogged down with a new guy who doesn’t know one end of his rifle from the other. At the end of each game session, Brotherhood is divvied up as usual: equally among the soldiers. Because the fresh fish only contributed one die at the beginning, the amount of Brotherhood to go around is less. What’s more, he’s pulling out just as many dice as they are, so he’s adding little to the pot but pulling out just as much if not more.
> New guys. You just gotta teach ‘em. Otherwise, they just get themselves killed.
> 
> *The Effects of Brotherhood*
> This system encourages and discourages specific behaviors. It makes soldier characters act like soldiers. Nobody wants to let the unit down. Nobody wants the unit to lose a tangible benefit. When a soldier acts like a soldier, the unit is empowered by the act. When he acts stupidly or selfishly, he harms the Brotherhood of the group. Using Brotherhood gives players a reason to put their characters at risk. They rush into a battlefield, fight for each other, and even die for each other. That’s what being a soldier is all about. It isn’t wanton killing: it’s fighting to save lives.



[/sblock]


----------



## The Shaman

Looks very cool so far, *Bobitron* - I'll take another look at it tomorrow when I have some more time.

Looks like *Barak* may be having PC problems again - I'm going to wait for Keith for another day in any case, since I don't want to make this particular decision for his character if possible.


----------



## Barak

No I'm good..  Sorry, I must have missed that stuff had moved.  I'm here though!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Sorry, I must have missed that stuff had moved.  I'm here though!



No worries - glad you're still with us!

I posted the results of Marcel and Normand's actions near the farmhouse - I'll give *знаток* 'til tonight, then assume he goes along with David Nedjar's plan and post accordingly. Thanks for being patient, *Shadow*!  

Two things: one, I really like the roleplaying dialogue between characters that's going on during combat. You guys are talking things out, interacting with the NPCs and each other - it's great!

Two, remember to be thorough in your posts. If your character is taking advantage of cover, moving along a wall, sneaking rather than rushing, please be sure to let me know, because it does influence outcomes.


----------



## Bobitron

I would assume we won't see a post from Keith tonight. I think he was supposed to be off today, but the Army called him in. I'm sure they are pretty busy right now considering the troubles down south.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Shaman said:
			
		

> Thanks for being patient, Shadow!




I teach 300+ children a week. Patience is an acquired feat!


----------



## знаток

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I would assume we won't see a post from Keith tonight. I think he was supposed to be off today, but the Army called him in. I'm sure they are pretty busy right now considering the troubles down south.



Busy is freakin' right.  My work area usually contains about 7 people, and since Monday there have been 35-45 in the daytime and about 20-25 at night.  Tonight I had a Major General standing over my shoulder for about 5 hours explaining what he wanted.  Coordinating the hasty deployment of over 20,000 troops is quite the feat for even that many people!  I'll continue to stop by when I can, but don't hesitate to NPC Vidal if things slow down at all.  I imagine we'll be this busy for at least another week.


----------



## Barak

Can you pass orders to get those looters shot?  That'd be cool.  

Anyway...

Well, the post went about as badly as it could have.  Geez.  I'm left hoping that Normand got shot down and couldn't act, or something.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well, the post went about as badly as it could have.  Geez.  I'm left hoping that Normand got shot down and couldn't act, or something.



Yeah, that didn't go as well as it could have... :\


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Reflex save: 20Wee!



Whew!  

And good shot, by the way.  

I added another installment to our Story Hour: the engagement begins...


----------



## Bobitron

Nice! Glad to see an update. I can't wait for the battle!

I think Keith will again be busy. Feel free to NPC his rolls and such. I haven't been able to catch him on the phone.


----------



## Barak

Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> It would look pretty bad if two legionnaires were defeated by a door...




Dude.  Normand just blew a grenade in his own face.  Being defeated by a door is nice. 




			
				Shaman said:
			
		

> And good shot, by the way.




I'm so gald to hear that.  I did like the image of the bloody legionnaire standing up and shooting, but it's much, much better if he hits.


----------



## Bobitron

I talked to Keith last night. He's been working since Saturday and doesn't expect to have much time until later in the week. I think it would be best to NPC Vidal for the next 4-5 days.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Barak said:
			
		

> Dude.  Normand just blew a grenade in his own face.  Being defeated by a door is nice.




Very true, very true.

Quick question *Shaman*, did the man Vidal shot go down or his he still standing?


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Quick question *Shaman*, did the man Vidal shot go down or his he still standing?



Still standing, still a combatant.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hopefully not for long....


----------



## Barak

Especially since that was, indeed, a natural 20.  Way to go, Pyotr!


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hopefully not for long....



A good shot that could've been better if I'd rolled something other than a 2 to confirm your critical. :\ 

FYI: bonuses are added on the line with the die type on Invisible Castle, so d20+2 would get you your attack roll in this case.


----------



## Bobitron

Erm... what's the DC on the jump check to get over the wall?  :\


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Erm... what's the DC on the jump check to get over the wall?  :\



That was DC 12...

*_thud_*


----------



## The Shaman

Another Story Hour update: organizing the attack...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The Shaman said:
			
		

> FYI: bonuses are added on the line with the die type on Invisible Castle, so d20+2 would get you your attack roll in this case.




Yeah, I know. I just mistyped..... Must have been tired...


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, should I give *знаток* a day to post, or should I just NPC him for a little longer?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, should I give *знаток* a day to post, or should I just NPC him for a little longer?




I haven't heard from him at all, so I would go ahead.


----------



## Barak

Hmm..  I take it my intelligence check was unsuccessful?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Hmm..  I take it my intelligence check was unsuccessful?



No, it was successful, but when I cut-and-pasted the text from Word into the Reply window, I missed your section on the other side of a page break...  

I added the missing text into the original post.


----------



## Barak

Hence why I checked..


----------



## Bobitron

Hi everybody!  

I'd hate to see our ooc talk dwindle down to nothing, so... how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## The Shaman

We started our Seventies dystopia sci-fi game this weekend! It was a lot of fun.

All of the characters began in the City from Logan's Run - they encounter a "raving madman" who claims there is no Renewal (blashpemous!), and the Sandman among the player characters tries to capture him, but he is killed by another Sandman. The next morning, everyone who witnessed the encounter (including all of the PCs) discover that their lifeclocks are flashing red, even though none of them are over twenty-seven yet. This means they can either go to Carousel and try for Renewal, or run...

We left off with them making contact with a group of runners as they search for a way out of the city before their lifeclocks turn black and the Sandmen come.

To create my apocalyptic future I'm pirating movies like _Logan's Run, Soylent Green, Planet of the Apes, Zardoz, THX-1138, The Omega Man_ and others - all of us grew up with these movies as kids, so it's a big-time nostalgia trip!

Back to our game...sorry there is so much exposition, but there's a lot to explore now that the shooting has stopped (or has it?).


----------



## Bobitron

I like it! Makes me feel like Marcel is really part of a story.


----------



## Bobitron

I love these little chat sessions.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I love these little chat sessions.



Me too - I like playing the POVs of the different NPCs.


----------



## The Shaman

Something I forgot to ask: *Shadow*, what happened to that _coup de grace_ you mentioned Pyotr making?!?

I notice our former partisan is getting a little darker and edgier this time around!


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The words dark, Ortu, machinegun and dark danced around Pyotr's head...


----------



## Bobitron

Two updates in a row with no Marcel action. *sigh*

I just had some freakin' good nachos at a mexican joint. Mmmmmmm. Anybody else got big plans for the weekend? I'm doing laundry. That's all.

Actually, I bought a couple of those Pirates of the Spanish Main packs. Looks like fun, and I like the little ships.  

Remember, Monday is Talk Like a Pirate day! Get more info at www.talklikeapirate.com.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Two updates in a row with no Marcel action. *sigh*



I'm trying to keep a relative sense of time and movement outside of initiative order.

I haven't forgotten about Marcel! 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I just had some freakin' good nachos at a mexican joint. Mmmmmmm.



I didn't think there was such a thing as good Mexican food on the East Coast...  

(Yes, I'm a Left Coast snob when it comes to Mexican food.)


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Anybody else got big plans for the weekend? I'm doing laundry. That's all.



Got a haircut. Returned a couple of DVDs to Blockbuster. Went grocery shopping.

Adventure, be my wild mistress.

I did see _The Constant Gardener_ on Wednesday night - very well done, but it was a mistake to watch that and _Hotel Rwanda_ in the same week. Leaves one with a rather bleak view of the human condition... :\ They showed a preview of _Jarhead_ before the film - looks quite good.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Actually, I bought a couple of those Pirates of the Spanish Main packs. Looks like fun, and I like the little ships.



Those do look like fun, but I can't have all those little pieces in the same house as a fifteen month-old... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Remember, Monday is Talk Like a Pirate day! Get more info at www.talklikeapirate.com.



What does a pirate wear under his boots?

_ARRRRR_gyle socks.


----------



## Bobitron

Ahhh, Mexican food. One of my favorite topics. As someone who lived out west, I understand your snobbish attitude. Yakima had a large population of Mexicans, mostly migrant workers there for the apples.

There is only one great Mexican place I've found in NE. Chuck's Margarita's is a small chain (2-3 locations) with some great food. Not really traditional Mex, but good all the same.

Acupluco's in Framingham, MA is the only place I know that is run by real Mexicans. It's really good, but I prefer the quality of ingredients at Chuck's. They sell amazing steaks there, as well, and the beef is primo.

Oh, and that's an awful pirate joke, Mike.  

_A pirate walks into a bar, and the barkeep says "Excuse me, cap'n, but did you know that you've got your ship's wheel stuck in your pantaloons?" 

"Aye," says the pirate, "that thing be drivin' me nuts!  Arr!"_


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Oh, and that's an awful pirate joke, Mike.



Thank you! I'm here all week folks, and don't forget to tip your servers!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Something I forgot to ask: *Shadow*, what happened to that _coup de grace_ you mentioned Pyotr making?!?
> 
> I notice our former partisan is getting a little darker and edgier this time around!





Well, I suppose after seeing the bodies in the corner, Pyotr decided that it would be too nice to just kill him outright. (Actually Pyotr got caught up in the moment of checking the rest of the shack that he decided against wasting another round on the man.)

Pyotr has seen some things, but some things don't deserve the respect he would have given a normal soldier.


----------



## The Shaman

'kay, I jinxed Pyotr by commenting on the Spot check, didn't I? :\ 

Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I guess that depends on what happens next..... I guess Pyotr was surprised by seeing just a hand on a doorway... You're not turning this into a horror story are you?


----------



## Bobitron

He didn't say a crawling severed hand.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I guess Pyotr was surprised by seeing just a hand on a doorway... You're not turning this into a horror story are you?



Lessee...we have a lonely farm just as the sun is going down, six bodies with their throats cut, and a mysterious hand in a doorway...

Nah, where would you get an idea like that?!?







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> He didn't say a crawling severed hand.



No, but that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Bobitron

Post coming later tonight, guys. Sorry to hold things up.


----------



## Barak

It's alright, Normand is in the truck.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> It's alright, Normand is in the truck.



Just don't try to snuff Normand's cigar in the gas tank, okay? Only one attempt at self-immolation per engagment, please.   

Another ENWorlder's signature carried a link to something called Sloganizer.com - you supply wth the word or phrase, and it offers you an advert slogan. Of course, I had to try your character names to see what popped up...

*Call a friend, call Vidal.*
(Very fitting for our radioman!)

*There’s a little Marcel in all of us.*
("Us" being the young ladies of Algiers, perhaps?)

*Pyotr groove.*
(I would've said "smoove," myself, like chilled Stoli...)

*Normand after a long day.*
(And Normand has had a couple of very long days so far...)

And of course I had to try out my screen name as well - remember, I didn't make this up...

*Don't mess with The Shaman.*


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *There’s a little Marcel in all of us.*
> ("Us" being the young ladies of Algiers, perhaps?)





Oooo, a Shaman post this evening, and a risque one to boot! Double whammy!


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry guys, I've been a bit busy the last couple of days working on some other gaming stuff and catching up on my reading for the game.

I updated the glossary with some more terms - those with the (argot) designator refer to French criminal slang, the kind of stuff that Normand would know well. I'm also updating our bibliography with a few more titles that I'm drawing from for background.

I'll have an update today or tonight - Normand and Marcel have something to work with already, I think, and Pyotr is about to find out what his excellent sense checks reveal.


----------



## The Shaman

*Shadow*, Pyotr spots a figure lurking behind the door to the second stall on his left. If Pyotr wants to avoid tipping off the person in the stall that the person has been spotted, make a Bluff check as a free action.


----------



## The Shaman

*Shadow*, I have to admit I'm stumped on tactics for Pyotr's situation. Too many places for an enemy to hide, too much uncertainty between trying to protect a child and avoiding an ambush...this is even tougher than I thought it would be! :\ 

The _gendarme_ is waiting for a reply from Normand in post 246 and Vidal is waiting for a response from Marcel (as is the prisoner, I imagine) in post 249.


----------



## Bobitron

Ooo! I'm really sorry, I missed that question entirely. I'll get a post up soon.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Oh, I can think of a few things, being ex-military and all, but Pyotr on the other hand knows he is not in command and won't go in guns blazing unless ordered to... That and Ortu is on the other side waiting to shoot _something_ and I'd prefer that _something_ not be me....


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> "I'm sure the légionnaires in charge will know what to do, sir.  But this is more than a crime scene, and the important part is to make sure it's secure."



Great response!  

This, and Pyotr's grim flashback, and Marcel's Arabic inquisition...excellent characterization and a great job of digging into the feel of the setting and the action!







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I can think of a few things, being ex-military and all, but Pyotr on the other hand knows he is not in command and won't go in guns blazing unless ordered to...



You're right - I can think of a number of options but few that don't involve grenades or automatic weapons fire...:\!

If it seems like the tactics are a bit heavy on the "charge the line!" feel, that's deliberate on my part - the Legion's reputation was built on heavy infantry engaging in close combat, and that was still a prevalent way of thinking through Indochina and into Algeria.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> That and Ortu is on the other side waiting to shoot _something_ and I'd prefer that _something_ not be me....



Don't trust the big Sardinian, eh?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Ortu I trust as much as any other legionnaire, it's his dark light eyesight I'm wary about....


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I want to, if it's possible, have Pyotr prepare to grapple whoever is behind the door, child or not, and cover their mouth to prevent sounds from escaping. Tell me what you need for me to do that or if it's even possible.



This is a great question.

It's my belief that the rules exist to resolve the element of chance, not to limit choices the players can make about the actions you can take. To the extent practicable, you can try anything*, and I'll look for a way to twist the rules to figure out the chance of success.

In this case, it's a straightforward attempt to grapple and pin, with the "pin" applied to the girl's mouth. The only difference is that she won't lose her Dex bonus for being grappled when opposing the grapple check.

* The one exception to this is called shots to a living target...this is one of the sacred cows of d20 combat and I'm not going to take the flensing knife to this one. Sorry in advance.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

That's what I had figured, I just wanted to clarify to see if I needed to roll another Move Silently or something too... Thanks Shaman...

Oh and ahem.... 'What!!?! No called shots? I can't snipe somebody in betwixt the eyes from 1000 meters?  What's that all about?'

okay, I'm done...


----------



## The Shaman

I added an updated map showing positions, to help visualize the scene a little better.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, could you give me some idea of the route that Marcel is taking to get from the farmhouse to the stable? Is he just cutting straight across the farmyard? Where will he attempt to enter the stables? (FYI: sliding double doors on both east and west walls, plus doorways at each of the five corrals/stalls.)


----------



## Bobitron

Straight across so long as I get a response from Ortu, going in the doors facing the center of the compound. I'll stop outside and make my presense known before entering.

Sorry it took me so long to respond to this, tonight is my face-to-face night. Another TPK. We (the DM and us players) have decided that the adventure is way underrated in terms of powel level as written. Anyone interested in running the Shakled City should beef everyone up. 

Oh, and I played the new Axis and Allies mini game today. It was fun!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Sorry it took me so long to respond to this, tonight is my face-to-face night.



No worries - I won't have another update until tonight.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Another TPK.



Oops.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Oh, and I played the new Axis and Allies mini game today. It was fun!



*_sigh_*

I really didn't want to hear that. I so don't need to spend money on collectible minis right now.... :\ 

(I have, however, found a manufacturer of Indochina-era Foreign Legion paratrooper metal minis...stay tuned...)


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I really didn't want to hear that. I so don't need to spend money on collectible minis right now.... :\




Okay, here's my review.

+ Very easy to learn. I would say a half hour to get completely clear on everything. There aren't a lot of special rules. Some unit have features that others don't, but the feature is clearly detailed on the stat card and kept simple.

+ The minis are cool and of pretty good quality.

+ Fast paced. The game is limited to seven turns, so pretty quick and fits well into a 30-60 minute timeframe.

+ It rewards good tactics rather than rushing in with all guns blazing like some mini games.

- Expensive. The Base Set at $25 does not include enough minis to play a standard 100 point battle. Two Base Sets would be okay if restrictive, and I think two sets plus three boosters is your best bet. That's $95. We have the Base Set plus three boosters and that is a little over half of the 48 minis in the series. This is reflected in teh value, as well. A Base contains 12 minis and a booster 9. Not so good. D&D minis is a much better deal, especially considering the A&A minis are in 15mm scale and half of the units are infantry.

- The maps are fine in terms of game play, but suck in terms of quality. They are laminated paper, so should hold up okay, but the laminate is really stiff and it is tough to get them to lie flat. I would much rather have a normal game board type map. I am going to search the internet for a hex map game board, but it uses 2" (I think) hexes, so it might be tricky.

- Selection of troops is really thin. I wish they focused on one theater of the war rather than cram in the Italians, French, and Japanese with only a few units each. Just do US vs. Germany. With 48 models per set, that would give the opportunity for better selection and a additional realism. In the game we played, I had only one Sherman and had to add a Russian tank to use up my 100 points, and that's after buying three boosters. 

I'm off to google up some maps and maybe check Ebay for some singles, damn it. I'm too broke for this crap. :\

Edit: Added a couple points.


----------



## The Shaman

*Barak*, could you give me a post following up on Kat's request in post 269 when you get a chance?

*Shadow* and *Bobitron*, there's nothing to find in the stable, so you can work through the redezvous in your posts - you can both carry through to retrieving Angelique if you like.

I'd like to wrap things up here at the farm and get back to town...


----------



## The Shaman

I'll have an update posted this evening.


----------



## The Shaman

Oops...

...I goofed.

On arriving at Portemonte you received a (stirring?) introduction from _Capitaine_ Martini regarding the history and traditions of the 1st REP - in his speech he mentioned wearing the red _fourragère_ of the _Légion d’honneur_ as part of your characters' dress uniforms.

Actually, it was the 2nd REP that wore the red _fourragère_ - the 1st REP wore the yellow-and-green of the _Médaille Militaire_, France's second highest military honor.

(I know, it's a trivial point, but I'm really trying to get the historical nuances correct.)

By the way, in case you were wondering, Portemonte is a fictional town located to the east of the historical Géryville in Algeria...


----------



## The Shaman

Just a reminder: there's a glossary in both the game-thread (second post) and the [METAGAME] thread (fourth post) if you need to check a term I'm using in a post.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, the prisoner wasn't inside the house - he's out front with Vidal and the sergeant, as per our last map.

*Shadow*, sorry I didn't have anything special for Pyotr this time around.

*Barak*, good job not blowing up the farmer and his sons...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, the prisoner wasn't inside the house - he's out front with Vidal and the sergeant, as per our last map.




Oops! I'll fix that tomorrow, sorry.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Shaman said:
			
		

> Shadow, sorry I didn't have anything special for Pyotr this time around.




No worries, I can't have the spotlight _all_ the time...


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, no pressure or anything, but I am prepared to laugh long and hard if you tank the grapple roll and Angelique escapes from Marcel...  

Oh, and *Barak* - good job terrifying the poor child!


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, no pressure or anything, but I am prepared to laugh long and hard if you tank the grapple roll and Angelique escapes from Marcel...
> 
> Oh, and *Barak* - good job terrifying the poor child!




Uh oh... I haven't read the IC thread yet and now I'm terrified.


----------



## The Shaman

Dude...Marcel got beat by an EIGHT-YEAR-OLD GIRL!

 

As promised, I laughed long and hard.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Dude...Marcel got beat by an EIGHT-YEAR-OLD GIRL!
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, I laughed long and hard.




Yeah, but she was really slippery and her wrists were small and it is getting dark and Normand was making Marcel laugh and... and...  

Oh, pooey. Laugh it up.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yeah, but she was really slippery and her wrists were small and it is getting dark and Normand was making Marcel laugh and... and...
> 
> Oh, pooey. Laugh it up.



 

Just be glad neither of the sergeants were looking...


----------



## The Shaman

Okay, *Barak*, looks like it's going to be up to you to salvage the honor of the Legion...


----------



## The Shaman

Hrrrm...I'm thinking we may need to change the name of the game...


----------



## Bobitron

Haha, you're rotten to the core.


----------



## The Shaman

Welcome back, everyone!

Apparently the server either (1) floats or (2) is submersible to a depth of three atmospheres. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Haha, you're rotten to the core.



Why thank you!


----------



## Bobitron

I hope Ortu doesn't kill Marcel. :\


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I hope Ortu doesn't kill Marcel. :\



Not today, anyway.  

*Shadow*, Syrovy didn't sound angry when he talking to Pyotr - if anything, he was a bit sarcastic. There's no need to change your post, but I wanted you to be clear that the Hungarian doesn't seem mad so much as dismissive. I'll try to make tones of voice clearer in future posts.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I figured as much, but this is how Pyotr would have taken it...


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I figured as much, but this is how Pyotr would have taken it...



Works for me.

Sorry I didn't update - bit of a hectic day today. I'll be back in the groove on Wednesday. (Meanwhile, the mob gathers...)


----------



## The Shaman

Arrgh!

Sorry again - I couldn't keep my eyes open last night, which did nothing for my writer's block. Please excuse the excessive exposition - there really is a purpose behind the dialog your characters are overhearing beyond background.

I've updated the NPC Roster so you can keep track of who's who as names get tossed about.

In other news...

I received an e-mail the other day from a player who's interested in joining our game. He's a long-time gamer with d20 (though not Modern) experience and interested in the Algerian war - in fact, he said he came across the game while searching for something on Col. Bigeard!

With *знаток*'s real-life commitments precluding his regular participation, I've been considering recruiting another player. I'm partial to the dynamic of four players, and I find that it's easier to plan encounters around a party of four. However, I don't want to add anyone to the game without bringing it up for discussion first.

We've been moving along at a good clip, and any new player would need to understand that we post pretty much five or six times a week (at least) - I also want to maintain the narrative quality of the posts. I broached the subject to *shibata*, the prospective "recruit," and he's indicated that he's able to keep up with our pace and style.

BTW, Vidal will continue to be a presence in the section, in the event that *знаток* has an opportunity to return in the future - this is not removing one character for another, but simply expanding the roster by one.

I'd like to hear comments and particularly any concerns from everyone here - should we consider adding another player?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I for one wouldn't mind another cannon fodder ad... I mean another legionnaire added to our group. If he's really interested and has a knowledge of the era, that's even better. Of course with the already spoken caveat that he can keep up with our fast paced posting


----------



## Bobitron

Sounds great to me, Mike.


----------



## Barak

Yikes.  Sorry about this.  Somehow, without our esteemed DM's reminder, I had forgotten that this thread was here.  Well, no more, no more I say!

Err.  Yeah.  As for the question at hand, I have no problem with it whatsoever.  Even more than a "regular" fantasy D&D game, a new player is welcome, since no matter the number of players, there is -still- going to be a bunch of friendly NPCs aropund anyway, as the Légion wouldn't send 3 guys and consider that a "unit", I would think.  SO with the already mentioned question of pacing (which I have to say I love how it picked up in the recent past!), I'm all for it.

Edit: Man, I missed some good stuff going on by forgetting about this thread.  Thankfully, it seemed as if I didn't miss anything of dire importance.

And yes, I felt bad when I missed grabbing that lil girl, and yes, I -did- think about shooting up the farmer and his sons before speaking up.  Thankfully, that had just been a fleeting thought.  I -do- have -some- military-like training, so it gives me a good base to work on as for Normand's words and actions.  Although, to be honest, if I had gone strictly by that, Normand would have shut down that dude in that last post completely, and -never- answered what, to him, is a civilian's questions, especially without any clue from his superior.  But then again, Normand is Normand, and doesn't always do the smart/right thing.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I -do- have -some- military-like training, so it gives me a good base to work on as for Normand's words and actions.  Although, to be honest, if I had gone strictly by that, Normand would have shut down that dude in that last post completely, and -never- answered what, to him, is a civilian's questions, especially without any clue from his superior.  But then again, Normand is Normand, and doesn't always do the smart/right thing.



It seemed perfectly in character to me - and remember, you can always tack on a Sense Motive check to see if you can gain a bit more insight.

I'll e-mail *shibata* and ask him to introduce himself in this thread - we'll work his character in with the next engagement, _Hearts and Minds_. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Barak

Well, I do have a good idea that the guy is genuine, and all that.  Which, by my reckoning, is all a sense motive would have told me.  My point is more that in that situation, a simple soldier wouldn't have answered the questions of a law enforcement officer, period, but would simply have directed him to his superior.  It's all good though, and I wouldn't change my post anyway.  Normand is Normand, and will probbaly gather some reprimands eventually.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> My point is more that in that situation, a simple soldier wouldn't have answered the questions of a law enforcement officer, period, but would simply have directed him to his superior.



Time for a DC 11 Knowledge (military science) check...[sblock]The area of Algeria in which your characters are operating is under military administration, a condition which existed since the 19th century, and with the civil emergency laws in effect a soldier in Algeria is for all intents and purposes a policeman - while yes, it would be likely that a soldier would refer the questions to his superior, it's not entirely unreasonable for the characters to see themselves as peacekeepers in this circumstance.

And since this is the METAGAME thread after all, investigation IS a part of your adventures!  [/sblock]Now this one I'll actually make you roll for - DC 15 Knowledge (mil sci)...[sblock]The UT is a paid home guard force - the members receive the same monthly salary as a _soldat_ and are issued weapons that they keep in their homes.[/sblock]


----------



## Barak

Yeah, but..

[sblock]
While that, in my mind, means that a member of that law inforcement force -would- be answerable to the military, the reverse wouldn't be true. No?
[/sblock]


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Yeah, but..[sblock]While that, in my mind, means that a member of that law inforcement force -would- be answerable to the military, the reverse wouldn't be true. No?
> [/sblock]



[sblock]The _gendarmerie nationale_ is a branch of the French military - it is administered by the Minister of Defence but its mission is coordinated by the Minister of the Interior.

As to whether a GN captain can pull rank on an Army lieutenant, I honestly don't have a clue - I'm treating the relationship in the game as a "marriage of convenience" and who takes authority where is a bit fluid, based more on personalities and circumstances than on a rigid chain of command.[/sblock]On a more general note, many in the French army, particularly among the Legion officers, developed close ties to the _pieds-noir_ - some where born in Algeria, some married into _pieds-noirs_ families, and most felt a close bond with French Algeria as the ancestral home of the Legion. The affinity between the military and the _colons_ shaped much of French policy toward Algeria for many years...


----------



## Barak

I understand what you're saying.  And without external input (including yours, which, I'll admit, is my main source of input as to historical data concerning the game!), I'd have Normand follow orders from a _capitaine de police_ on the field, baring any contradictory orders from a similarly high-placed légionnaire.

But when it comes to divulging information, when there is no apparent sense of urgency..  I'd tend to let him defer to his superiors.

And _then_, I take into account Normand's..  Peculiar attitude towards authority figures.


----------



## shibata

*an introduction*

Greetings all!

Allow me to begin by thanking you for inviting me to join your adventure.  As I've mentioned to Shaman I'm a long-time gamer and even longer-time amateur military scholar.  One of my areas of special interest is the Algerian War.  I'm so glad that since about 1999 we can use the phrase "Algerian War" without official dispute.

I was trying to google up some confirmation of a biographical fact on Col. Bigeard, and one of your game threads came up.  Too cool  *and* _trop d'amusement!_

Having read some of your threads I am very much looking forward to playing and talking with you.  I hope I can add enjoyment without stress.  Hey, that's not even a bad motto.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Barak

As long as you don't surpass my mastery of the french language...


----------



## Bobitron

Welcome, shibata! Glad to have another fan of the game. Go Paras!

What are you considering playing?


----------



## Barak

Man, I just realized I didn't even say hi new guy.

Hi new guy!

And why the interest in the Algerian conflict?


----------



## shibata

Barak said:
			
		

> Man, I just realized I didn't even say hi new guy.
> 
> Hi new guy!
> 
> And why the interest in the Algerian conflict?




Hello Barak! I became interested in the Algerian conflict in a roundabout way that started with my interest in the MAT49.  No, I'm not joking.  I was led into Algeria by a gun.

And hello Bobitron: _Vive la Legion!_

I'm working up a character; do you have suggestions for something we need?  I am thinking small, fast, bright, and all-soldier.  Shaman mentioned, correctly, that we have no demolitions capability.  I may rectify that short-coming.  BOOM is always good.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> BOOM is always good.



*Barak*'s character might have a few thoughts on that...  

*shibata*, you've got mail...

*Shadow*, have you ever heard of the Forest Brothers or the _Ukrayins’ka Povstans’ka Armiya_? What would Pyotr's take be on these movements?


----------



## Barak

Well actually, someone else handling stuff that explodes might sits very well with poor Normand.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well actually, someone else handling stuff that explodes might sits very well with poor Normand.



 

FYI: *Shadow*'s having some serious computer issues and may be unavailable to post - I have an e-mail in to him, and if need be I plan to NPC Pyotr until *Shadow*'s system is restored.


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry about the delay. I had a very busy weekend, including my 30th birthday!

Let's spam this game up, Barak. Between the two of us we can keep Shaman busy for every hour he's away from work!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Let's spam this game up, Barak. Between the two of us we can keep Shaman busy for every hour he's away from work!



Bring it, oh over-the-hill one.

 

A very happy birthday to you!


----------



## Barak

Haha!  He's quite the old fart, eh?

Oh wait, that'll be me next year. 

Happy birthday anyway!


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks, guys. 

Barak, I don't feel any different at 30 than I did at 29 years, 11 months.


----------



## Barak

I recently had to explain to my daughter why she didn't feel different on the day of her 10th birthday as the day before, so I know whatcha mean.


----------



## shibata

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay. I had a very busy weekend, including my 30th birthday!




Happy Birthday Bobitron!  I remember my 30th birthday . . . I worked like a dog.  I was happy for it to be done with.  I hope yours was better spent!


----------



## The Shaman

I received an e-mail from *Shadow* - his computer should be operational in a day or two.







			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> Dude...Marcel got beat by an EIGHT-YEAR-OLD GIRL!



I enjoyed that so much the first time, I thought I'd repost it.


----------



## shibata

I note that today is the anniversary of Charles deGaulle's death.

It is arguable that the behavior (or misbehavior) of our characters and their commanders contribute to his government, and even to the events of the last fifty years in France at least with regard to its demographics.  What a shame about the last few weeks in France.

On MSN I noted this:
"On 27 October, the deaths of two African teenagers sparked off riots in poor northeastern suburbs of Paris. As of today, the riots have spread to more than 300 French cities and urban unrest is growing in other European countries. While the deaths of the youths were the catalyst to the violence, other factors are involved, including the language used by Interior Minister Nicolas Sarkozy to describe his plans to fight crime.

_Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racaille ? Eh bien, on va vous en débarrasser_.

These words were spoken by French Interior Minister Nicolas Sarkozy during a visit to Argenteuil on 25 October. English-language newspapers have translated this as "You've had enough of this band of scum? Well, we're going to get rid of them for you," which doesn't quite do justice to the word racaille. Sub-human, evil, worthless, and dregs of society would be closer to the mark.

In recent months, Sarkozy has also referred to hoodlums as "gangrene," and has talked about the need to nettoyer au Kärcher (or Kärchériser) certain cities. The English translation of this in the news, "to clean," is wholly inadequate. A Kärcher is a brand of power washer, and thus Sarkozy's suggestion of "power washing" to get rid of certain populations smacks of ethnic cleansing. Small wonder that these remarks helped to inflame underprivileged French youths already dealing with racism on a daily basis."[/

The spirit of the Algerian War is still extant.


----------



## Bobitron

Shibata, if you choose to wander about on this site, be cautious what you post. There is a strict anti-politics rule. 

Here in this thread, however, Shaman is boss until a moderator comes along. 

While I agree that there are some scary reflections of days past in Sarkozy's comments, I can't say for certain that the comments would be any different if the mobs were composed mostly of disaffected and underprivileged white kids.


----------



## Barak

Yeah, without going too deep into the politics of it, while his words take on a lot of meaning/strenght (in a bad way) due to the context, I wouldn't be surprised if, to him, the context wasn't what spurred the words.

And I have to say, "to clean" is a darn accurate translation of "nettoyer".  There would have been ways, in french, to give it more strenght, and it wasn't done.

I can't really say about the appropriateness of the racaille=scum translation, since racaille is pretty much slang not used in Montréal.

Edit:  Oops.  I sorta missed the "Karcher" thing, and know nothing of it either.


----------



## The Shaman

In deference to the site code of conduct, I'll just say that the events in France are unfortunate indeed - the consequences of the different birth rates north and south of the Mediterranean are likely to produce the most important demographic change in the Western world over the next twenty-five years. Worse still, this is what fuels the right-wing ideologues, just as it has for centuries.

But for now, we have an insurrection to quell...!


----------



## shibata

Thanks for the warning; I read the site rules beforehand so I intentionally didn't comment much.

"Any material published or republished on this site as a, or as part of a, message, statement, pronouncement, story, anecdote, vignette, or any other type of communication or thing, is merely part of the entertainment and should not be constued as an expression of idea, ideals, plan, design, intention, values, morals, or philosophy of either the writer, the poster, the reader, or the site management, nor of any of their respective staff, agents, or contrators whether direct or independent."

Have I covered **everybody**?


----------



## Bobitron

Come on, Shaman, you're slacking! I posted IC an hour and a half ago!  

How's that character coming along, shibata?


----------



## Barak

Aww geez.  Maybe I'll have a new character to introduce at the same time as you.

That dice roller really hates my guts lately.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Come on, Shaman, you're slacking! I posted IC an hour and a half ago!



Oh yeah, just 'cause YOU'RE off the clock today...


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> That dice roller really hates my guts lately.



That just means you're due for a couple of big rolls...and you may need them, actually...


----------



## Barak

Well that was a good sight better!

Man, if I pull _that_ one off..  It's gonna be cool.

Normand will need new shorts, though.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Man, if I pull _that_ one off..  It's gonna be cool.



It was![sblock]I tend to think in terms of comic books or graphic novels when I come up with scene descriptions - I try to picture the action like the different panels on the page.

I had such a strong image of Normand standing in the pool of light from the broken window, muscles tense, the Arab lying on the ground at his feet, and the crowd, with all different sorts of expressions, lined up around the edge of the light on the sidewalk.

It made the coolest page in my mind!  [/sblock]


----------



## Barak

Wee!  Normand survives -yet- again!

[sblock]
Hehe.  I do something similar in such scenes, anyway.  Jut to give ya an idea, what I posted with Ortu would have been three panels.  Angry...  The grin, and then the swagger.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Wee!  Normand survives -yet- again!



I told you you were due!


----------



## The Shaman

Come on, *Bobitron*, you're slacking! I posted IC _last night_!  

*Barak*, what happens next depends a bit on Marcel, and I'm hoping *Shadow* will be back today or tomorrow, so I'm going to hold off on a post for Normand and Pyotr for today.


----------



## Barak

I..  Can deal with that.

But I fully expect a medal for bravery.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> But I fully expect a medal for bravery.



To go with the reprimand for conduct unbecoming?  

Ah, together again...now I can stop thinking in two narrative/time lines!


----------



## The Shaman

I'm hoping *Shadow* will be able to post this weekend - if not, I'll NPC his character Sunday evening to move things along.

Veterans Day usually means a bunch of war films on the cable movie channels, and Friday was no exception: one of my all-time favorites, *Battleground*, was on yesterday. It doesn't have the flashy effects of a _Saving Private Ryan_, but it conveys the experiences of men in battle just as effectively - there's one scene, at the railway embankment, in which the razor-thin line between heroism and cowardice is as finely drawn as I've seen in any work of cinema or literature.

Unfortunately _Battleground_ was on the same time as _Patton_ - I'm not a big fan of _Patton_ as a movie, but I love watching George C. Scott preen and wheedle and harangue his way through the film!


----------



## Bobitron

I'll check out Battleground. Sounds good.


----------



## Barak

WHAT!

Conduct unbecoming?  Not only am I not an officer, I'm not even a soldier.  I'm a freaking légionaire.  And, well, there's little you can do that is unbecoming a légionaire, and Normand hasn't been -near- any sheep. 

So.. Has there been any recent addition to the story hour thing?  I just realized I haven't been checking on that in a while either.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> And, well, there's little you can do that is unbecoming a légionaire, and Normand hasn't been -near- any sheep.



 

*_quickly thumbs through adventure notes to remove all references to livestock in future operations_*







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> So.. Has there been any recent addition to the story hour thing?  I just realized I haven't been checking on that in a while either.



The last installment, which is the fight at the hill, will go up when our current engagement is done - it ties into something that happens during the transition from _The Farm_ to _Hearts and Minds_, our next engagement.

BTW, your characters are piecing together some good information - you have all the clues already to figure out what's going on...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey guys, Pyotr's mind has returned to him.... meaning after no small amount of swearing at machines and sales people that are clueless, my machine lives!! I'm going to spend the evening when I return from work catching up and should hopefully have a post up soon. Oh and welcome, Shibata. Look forward to blowing stuff up with you!


----------



## The Shaman

Welcome back *Shadow*!


----------



## Barak

Yeah welcome back!  Only wusses let computer problems keep them away from this game, though!

Oh.  Wait.  Yeah, never mind.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Very nice... shoot yourself in the foot before I get a chance to fire... nice..


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Very nice... shoot yourself in the foot before I get a chance to fire...



Hrrrm.

Remarkable symmetry between character and player in that regard.


----------



## Bobitron

Hehehe, I lol'd.

Marcel is going to let Normand have his conversation with the nurse. A guy like Normand who has a tough time with the ladies will probably find her suitable. Marcel likes 'em a bit more exotic.


----------



## Barak

Hey!  Who says Normand has a tough time with the ladies?  Boxers get -all- the chicks.

Nah he's just being friendly, Normand-style.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Hey!  Who says Normand has a tough time with the ladies?  Boxers get -all- the chicks.
> 
> Nah he's just being friendly, Normand-style.




I'm just comparing him to the handsome young Marcel. You know, the med student who recites Arabic poetry to the honeys?  

You callin' him out? Marcel vs. Normand? First to bed the nurse wins?


----------



## Barak

Nah..  I know Marcel's smoother.  Plus I don't see Normand making his way through a sway of women either.

Then again..  Normand hanged out with people who showed him easy ways to win that kind of bets..


----------



## The Shaman

Wow...sound of crickets chirping today!

Feeling a bit lost? You have all the clues in front of you...

Good luck!


----------



## Bobitron

Sorry to be dense, Shaman. I hate knowing all the stuff I need is right there, but not being able to piece it together. Are we on the right track with the last couple posts?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Sorry to be dense, Shaman. I hate knowing all the stuff I need is right there, but not being able to piece it together. Are we on the right track with the last couple posts?



Pyotr left the room, so Marcel can't speak with him at the moment. I'd suggest that Pyotr wait with the others instead of reporting to Sgt. Katsourianis, so that you can work together - Kat won't be able to offer you any additional clues at this point. All three of you can still ask questions of Dr. Bruzzi and the nurse

Since this is our first investigative adventure together, I'm going to recap the clues for you and offer you a question to consider...

The clues:
The truck was driving away from the farm when the _gendarmes_ were encountered.
 All of the _fellaghas_ at the farm were dressed in the clothing common to farm workers in the area - none of them were dressed in either traditional Arab garb or ALN uniforms.
 The fells were armed with either the weapons stolen from the _gendarmes_ or sporting arms (the shotgun and the old carbine) - the gun chest in the farmhouse was ransacked.
 Two dead Arabs were found in the farmhands' quarters, both apparently executed by having their throats slit while on their knees - four of the trunks containing personal belongings were emptied.
 Four armed men were killed and a fifth man captured - the prisoner proclaimed his innocence, but was found with bloody knife in his pocket and a rifle near where he was attempting to hide when he was discovered.
 Angelique was hidden in the barn by someone named Moulai, a farmhand who worked for the Rubiera family for several years - the little girl reacted in fear when she saw the prisoner at the farmhouse.
 Rubiera, his son, and the farmhand Ferhaz (a former soldier), were seen in town that afternoon, dropping the family car at "the Moroccan's garage" for repairs - Ferhaz was seen with the family truck, and Rubiera bought some supplies before driving back to the farm.
Note that Rubiera and his son were seen around the same time as Ferhaz - both were observed in town during the afternoon, not in the morning as Pyotr suggested.

The question:
Where did the fifth man come from?
I will tell you that you missed some clues at the farm (good job scaring the kid, Normand...). However, with what you have, you should be able to figure out your next move.

Edit: One more thing - while it's good roleplaying for a character of average INT and WIS not solve puzzles or mysteries routinely, an occasional "lucky guess" from a character with otherwise average mental abilities is entirely reasonable. Remember that even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hmm... lots to ponder... I had Pyotr return as that is what he interpreted his orders to be... but I'm sure Kat will have him return to wait for the truck with them...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> The clues:
> The truck was driving away from the farm when the _gendarmes_ were encountered.






So the fells were leaving the farm, and fell back into the buildings when the police arrived.



> [*] All of the _fellaghas_ at the farm were dressed in the clothing common to farm workers in the area - none of them were dressed in either traditional Arab garb or ALN uniforms.
> [*] The fells were armed with either the weapons stolen from the _gendarmes_ or sporting arms (the shotgun and the old carbine) - the gun chest in the farmhouse was ransacked.




The fells weren't pros, but rather locals who decided to take up arms. I assume the man we took prisoner was the antagonist in the scenario, and stirred up the bee's nest, so to speak.



> [*] Two dead Arabs were found in the farmhands' quarters, both apparently executed by having their throats slit while on their knees - four of the trunks containing personal belongings were emptied.




We should assume one of the dead Arabs was Moulai, captured and killed after he hid poor Angelique. The other one has to be another farmhand. 



> [*] Four armed men were killed and a fifth man captured - the prisoner proclaimed his innocence, but was found with bloody knife in his pocket and a rifle near where he was attempting to hide when he was discovered.
> [*] Angelique was hidden in the barn by someone named Moulai, a farmhand who worked for the Rubiera family for several years - the little girl reacted in fear when she saw the prisoner at the farmhouse.
> [*] Rubiera, his son, and the farmhand Ferhaz (a former soldier), were seen in town that afternoon, dropping the family car at "the Moroccan's garage" for repairs - Ferhaz was seen with the family truck, and Rubiera bought some supplies before driving back to the farm.




I don't like that guy. I wish Marcel had rolled a better Intimidate score when trying to bully him around. I was really tempted to hit him with the butt of the carbine just to show he meant business. Maybe if Normand had cracked one of his ribs or something...

He must have been the catalyst, someone from outside. Maybe Ferhaz picked him up in town on his trip in?



> Note that Rubiera and his son were seen around the same time as Ferhaz - both were observed in town during the afternoon, not in the morning as Pyotr suggested.




Ferhaz took off for town while Rubiera was out to avoid suspicion about his activities?

My limited grasp on the situation, even with Shaman's very generous list of clues (thanks, buddy) is that Ferhaz, a former soldier, ran into town to get Mr. Bloody Knife while Sir was away. They talked the others into rebelling, but Moulai and one other didn't agree. Moulai hid Angelique when he saw where things were heading. The rebels kill Moulai, the other worker, and the Rubiera family. They move to flee into town, but the gendarmes happen to be inbound at the same time, and a skirmish breaks out. The rebels fall back to the farm, then we arrive. Maybe Moulai or the other guy alerted the gendarmes somehow and that why they were killed. 

How close am I? Any other input, comrades?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> They move to flee into town, but the gendarmes happen to be inbound at the same time, and a skirmish breaks out.



FYI: the truck was heading away from town when the _gendarmes_ and then the paras encountered it.


----------



## The Shaman

One more clue for your recap list...
 You found the Rubiera's truck, but not the Citroen.
Happy hunting!


----------



## Barak

Alright.

-Of course Ferhaz was in town with the truck at the same time as Rubiera.  Rubiera was dropping off the car to have it repaired, but was back at the farm.  They drove into town in separate vehicles, one was left in town, and Rubiera bought supplies..  He went back in the truck with Ferhaz, his son and the supplies.

I'll have to think more on the rest of the stuff.  One question...  In the original "clue" post, you said



> The truck was driving away from the farm when the gendarmes were encountered.





But then later you said..



> FYI: the truck was heading away from town when the gendarmes and then the paras encountered it.




Was one of the two a mistake, or are both correct?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Was one of the two a mistake, or are both correct?



Both are correct.


----------



## Barak

So.. The truck was headed away from the farm, and ran into the gendarmes (I assume that is when the firefight occured?  Else why would the gendarmes -still- be there).  Then Ferhaz came into town.  Picked up Rubiera and his son and the supplies, and drove back -toward- the farm.  Stopped at the site of the earlier ambush (since the truck was found there).  Somehow Rubiera and his son were brought to the farm and killed, we happened upon the scene..

No.  That makes no sense.

Ok, Rubiera and family were killed earlier in the day.  Afterwards, Ferhaz drove into town for some reason, ambushed the gendarmes on the way, went to town for some reason, then drove back to the site of the ambush, left the truck there, and made his way to the farm on foot (not that far, we did it too).  We came upon the site of the ambush, we know what happened then...

We need access to that prisoner, nothing makes sense to me.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> -Of course Ferhaz was in town with the truck at the same time as Rubiera.  Rubiera was dropping off the car to have it repaired, but was back at the farm.  They drove into town in separate vehicles, one was left in town, and Rubiera bought supplies..  He went back in the truck with Ferhaz, his son and the supplies.



**PING!**

Bridge? Sonar. We have contact... 

Where did the fifth man come from?


----------



## Barak

Well he could have come from a few places.  The garage (but why would they bring back a mechanic with them?), the store where Rubiera bought stuff (same question), or just.. The side of the road.  Could have been a friend of Ferhaz, even.  Or a "new employee" Rubiera picked up.  Really, for all we know, the gendarmes could have been transporting him when they got ambushed.  But you'd think the living gendarme would have told us that.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well he could have come from a few places.  The garage (but why would they bring back a mechanic with them?), the store where Rubiera bought stuff (same question), or just.. The side of the road.



You have the garage run by "the Moroccan." You have the feed and supply store run by the head of the home guard unit for Portemonte. And of course there is the side of the road.

Question: could a man be on the truck and Rubiera not know it?







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Could have been a friend of Ferhaz, even.  Or a "new employee" Rubiera picked up.



Pauline and Dr. Bruzzi are still available to answer questions...







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Really, for all we know, the gendarmes could have been transporting him when they got ambushed.  But you'd think the living gendarme would have told us that.



An interesting idea...the _gendarmes_ lose a prisoner in an ambush, and the survivor attempts to cover up their misconduct...hrrrmmm...

Okay, I may steal this for another engagement later on (thanks, *Barak*!  ), but for now you can rule this one out - the surviving _gendarme_ is clumsy, but neither dishonest nor incompetent, at least no more so than the rest of his colleagues.


----------



## Barak

Well yeah, the obvious next step is to go to that garage run by the moroccan.

Here's a question for you, Shaman.  How likely would legionnaires be to involve themselves in something that -obviously- belong to the realm of the gendarmes?  It's a big part of why Normand shut the heck up.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Here's a question for you, Shaman.  How likely would legionnaires be to involve themselves in something that -obviously- belong to the realm of the gendarmes?  It's a big part of why Normand shut the heck up.



It's quite likely if you suspect insurgent activity - that is your mission.

Have you seen the movie _Gunner Palace_? It's a documentary about U.S. soldiers on peacekeeping and counterinsurgency operations near Baghdad. As I watched the movie, I realized how much it sounded like accounts of operations the French were conducting in Algeria fifty years earlier.

Normand's thinking reflects metropolitan France, not Algeria...


----------



## Barak

Well he just -got- there.   And then he got yelled at for stopping a beating, sorta.  So he's a bit gunshy now.  Of course, being who he is, he'll get over it real quick. 

I'll have a post up later this morning.


----------



## shibata

*our rifles*

FYI

http://www.gunsworld.com/french/mas/4956_1_us.html

has information about our MAS49/56 rifles.  There's even info on the grenade launcher and cartridges for Normand the Mighty.


----------



## Bobitron

I still can't find a picture of the grenade launcher, nor the one for the Springfield in WWII. Thanks for the link! How is your character coming along?

I'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> FYI
> 
> http://www.gunsworld.com/french/mas/4956_1_us.html
> 
> has information about our MAS49/56 rifles.  There's even info on the grenade launcher and cartridges for Normand the Mighty.



Kewel!


----------



## Barak

I..  I'm not sure they'll let Normand keep the grenade launcher now. 

But cool link!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I..  I'm not sure they'll let Normand keep the grenade launcher now.



Having him shoot grenades as far away as possible seems to be in everyone's interest...  

*Barak*, one small problem with your last couple of posts: the truck was heading away from the farm and the town when you encountered it. It was heading north on the road to the west of the farm, while the _gendarmes_ jeep was heading south, back toward town. Did I goof and say the truck was pointed at the farm someplace?


----------



## Bobitron

See you all on Saturday, off to visit relatives and eat too much food. Have a great Thanksgiving, to those who celebrate it in the correct month.  

Shaman:

[sblock]I'm having email trouble at home, so send anything to my work only until I let you know. 

The A&A minis maps are all available on the WOTC site as pdf's now, I just need to figure out how to make them useful for our purposes. I was soooo tempted to order a case of boosters today, but held back. Just barely.  

Happy Thanksgiving, Mike. We both have plenty to be thankful for. I'm glad I met you! You're an awesome gaming buddy, even if you are thousands of mles away. Best wishes to you and your family.[/sblock]


----------



## Barak

Aww geez.  See.. 



> I'll have to think more on the rest of the stuff. One question... In the original "clue" post, you said
> Quote:
> The truck was driving away from the farm when the gendarmes were encountered.
> 
> But then later you said..
> Quote:
> FYI: the truck was heading away from town when the gendarmes and then the paras encountered it.




So I asked, and you said..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Barak
> Was one of the two a mistake, or are both correct?
> 
> Both are correct.




I'll go in and excise stuff later.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## The Shaman

I'm sorry to spread so much confusion!  

Let me see if I can clear this up once and for all: The Rubiera's farm is located on the western outskirts of the Portemonte _commune_. Travelling north on the road to the west of the farm takes you away from town (and the farm) - it was in this direction that the truck was travelling when it apparently encountered the _gendarmes_' jeep. The _gendarmes_ were returning to town a short time before the paras, travelling on the same road and in the same direction.

Next time I'll include an area map as well, to help orient everyone a little better.


----------



## The Shaman

To *Shadow*, *Bobitron*, and *shibata*, a very Happy Thanksgiving to you and your families!

To *Barak*, how 'bout those Habs?!?  

Regardless of national borders, thank you all for making _Wing and Sword_ such a fun gaming experience for everyone.


----------



## Barak

Well I do -live- in the states, so I participate in all american holidays that requires me to eat too much. 

And thanks for -running- such a great game!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well I do -live- in the states, so I participate in all american holidays that requires me to eat too much.



 

I thought you were still north of the 49th! My apologies! A belated but no less heartfelt Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## Bobitron

I thought Barak was in the Great White North, as well!

Happy Gobble Gooble, everyone! This game is rocksome. It's the one game I can always (well, nearly always) find time for even though I get busy at times.  

I am having some internet troubles at home right now. Stupid computer. It's my own fault, I haven't re-formatted my hard drive in 3 years or so. Oh well. I'll get it worked out soon, and the majority of my posts for Marcel are done from work anyhow.  Shouldn't really affect things in this game.


----------



## Barak

Nah.  I'm from Montréal, but I married an american women, and have been living in Western New York for the past 5 years now. 

Edit: Just so ya'll know, Shaman won't fudge the dice if we mess up (and, apparently, is a learning DM because of that!), so be careful what you do.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Edit: Just so ya'll know, Shaman won't fudge the dice if we mess up (and, apparently, is a learning DM because of that!), so be careful what you do.



 

There's a lengthy thread on 'fudging' on the General RPG board: just so we're clear, I do not fudge rolls, so plan accordingly. 

I'll have another IG post up today or tomorrow, to get us going again following the long weekend.


----------



## The Shaman

To make it easier to find, I added the House Rules Compendium to our Rogues Gallery thread. The Compendium has been updated and re-organized - please forgive my endless tinkering, but I made a couple of changes to suppression and covering fire (again, I know... :\ ) that will go into effect beginning with our next engagement, _Hearts and Minds_. (I do at some point expect to be satisfied with these...)

I'm considering some new homebrew feats right now that I will add to the Compendium probably in the next couple of weeks, which brings up the topic of...

..levelling up. I expect our _anciens_ to level up after we complete _Hearts and Minds_. When I add the new feats to the Compendium, I'll re-link The Game Mechanics' list of Modern feats and highlight a few that I think might be of particular interest. If you're considering an advanced class, this might be a good time to start giving it some meaningful thought - I'll also link the TOC from the _Modern Player's Companion_ in case you'd like to know more about the AdC from that book, such as the Dead Shot for *Shadow* and Pyotr. (If you don't own either the .pdf or softcover of _MPC_, you might want to add it to your holiday wish list - an excellent Modern supplement!  )

Also, when we level up you'll get your first shot at promotion...

*shibata*'s character is done (I think - I haven't been able to check my e-mail since Wednesday or Thursday... :\ ) and should be ready to join the section and 3rd Co. very shortly. In the meantime, we're back at the clinic in Portemonte...


----------



## The Shaman

An update to our Story Hour - battle is joined...


----------



## Bobitron

I don't mind the tinkering, Shaman. I see it as a sign you are constantly looking to improve your game.

As for leveling, I'll post my earlier comments. I don't think I have changed my thoughts on anything, but I'll review them once we get to the point where it's needed.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> As for the info you requested, Marcel will continue in Dedicated. It will give +1 BAB and Defense  , +1 to Fort and Will saves, 7 skill points to be spent on Knowledge (Military Science) +1, Knowledge (Earth and Life sciences) +1, Listen +1, Spot +2, Survival +1, and, of course, Treat Injury +1. The Dedicated Bonus feat will be Medical Expert, for +2 on Craft (Pharm) and Treat Injury checks. Third level feat will be tougher to pick; I'm currently between Alertness, Endurace, Improved Initiative, Renown, and Run. I didn't notice anything on the Game Mechanics list that really grabbed me. Did you have any ideas?
> 
> I expect I will someday take the Field Medic prestige class, just to get the boost in hp healed and the Medical Mastery class ability (Unless you want to make it a feat. Maybe a prerequisite of 6 ranks in Treat Injury and both the Surgery and Medical Expert feats?  ). I would rather continue as Charismatic/Dedicated than jump into a prestige class, generally.
> 
> As for the ranks in Knowledge (Local, Algiers), I assumed Marcel spent time there chasing skirts. He loves the city, or rather, any city. Coffee shops, nightclubs, and beautiful girls; ahhhhhhhhh. I assume his focus would be on the hot spots for picking up girls and having a good time, not politics or where the closest police station is.
> 
> I still want to buy a motorcycle for him someday. If we spend a good chunk of time off duty in an urban setting, he will pick up a nice used bike.


----------



## Barak

Promotion.  AH!  I'm still waiting on that darn medal! 

As for levelling up info..  I'll wait 'till we're closer to it.  My opinion on where Normand is going is fluctuating these days, so we'll see.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Promotion.  AH!  I'm still waiting on that darn medal!



Oh, Normand will get what's coming to him, all right...

 

I needed to draw a map last night for the next part of our engagement - I'll post to the game-thread this evening.


----------



## Bobitron

Shaman, email me your address at my work account and I'll get that book out to you tomorrow.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Shaman, email me your address at my work account and I'll get that book out to you tomorrow.



Wilco - thanks.

I take it you've had no luck with your computer at home?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I take it you've had no luck with your computer at home?




Correct. I'm at a loss. Some people at work gave me some ideas of things to check, but I am completely clueless. No access to Outlook or the internet, and I can't use dial-up because we don't have a land phone. Oh well.


----------



## Bobitron

No email yet, Mike. I only have access until 8pm EST, gaining it again on Thursday morning.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> No email yet, Mike. I only have access until 8pm EST, gaining it again on Thursday morning.



**PLING!** You've got mail.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> **PLING!** You've got mail.




And you have a reply, thankyouverymuch.  

Edit: I'll have access for another half hour or so, working a little late.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> He can barely make out the large square shape of a dumpster behind the fence, swearing under his breath as he peers into the night. _I can't see a thing..._



Wow - you predicted this all the way back in July!







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned that I am not looking forward to a fight in the dark? :\



 

And you're up really late or really early...

In other news...

*Bobitron* and I are playing in a d20 _Call of Cthulhu_ campaign here on ENWorld - a few weeks ago, our GM, *Job*, calculated that it was going to take several years to finish _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_. (If you've played it already, NO SPOILERS, please!)

In digging up *Bobitron*'s quote on fighting at night, I realized that it's taking us about six months per engagement (encounter) right now - with our eight operations (adventures) and roughly fifty-four engagements, that suggets it will take us about *twenty-seven years* to finish this campaign!

That's more than three times as long as the war in Algeria itself.

And of course this doesn't include the 'drop-in' encounters I have planned, like various "forty-eight hour passes" for your off-duty shenanigans.

Our pace is about as good as it's going to ever be - a fact for which I'm quite grateful - so I think I may trim down a few engagements and see if we can't finish this campaign by 2020.


----------



## The Shaman

I wasn't feeling well today, so I took a day off, and with my unexpected free time I updated the House Rules Compendium again this morning: HRC.

There are five new feats that may be taken beginning at third level, a list of skill synergies from Knowledge skills, and two 'secondary skills', SNEAK and WATCH. I meant to include the latter before we reached the garage, so you could take advantage of them in the current engagement.

SNEAK and WATCH allow you to take the average of your Hide and Move Silently or Listen and Spot skill check modifiers and make a single roll for each combination where appropriate. Since I called for all four of these skill checks (!) when your characters reached the Esso station, I want to give all of you the option of using the secondary check if you like.

*Barak* and *Bobitron*, if you want to use SNEAK and/or WATCH, take the higher of the unmodified Hide/Move Silently and/or Listen/Spot rolls you already made and apply the SNEAK or WATCH modifier as appropriate - note the changes in your IC posts if you exercise this option. I won't post again until Thursday night to give you both a chance to decide if that's an option you want to pursue.

If you have questions or suggestions about the House Rules, please post them here, rather than in the Rogues Gallery thread - I don't check that one very often, but I look in on this one every day.

I hope some of these additions will prove useful to you.


----------



## Barak

Done..  Since my modifier on all four skills is..  +0, it's rather easy for me.


----------



## Bobitron

I'll stick with what I already posted for now, Shaman. Next time I'll use the new composite skill check.

Book is on it's way, you should see it in a few days.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Done..  Since my modifier on all four skills is..  +0, it's rather easy for me.



Ha! Y'know, I never considered how this would affect characters with no ranks in either skill!

This is why (good) game designers playtest, yes?  

Interesting...when I played with numbers in my head, I also never considered skills that are one rank apart - they will default to the modifier of the higher skill each time. Hardly game-breaking, but interesting.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *snippity!*



Hey, you have a computer today?!?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Hey, you have a computer today?!?




Yep! Janice generously left her laptop home with me when she left for work.  


Regarding our current rate of progression, I'd be happy to play Wing and Sword with the lot of you for the next 27 years! Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yep! Janice generously left her laptop home with me when she left for work.



Do something extra-nice for that girl. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Regarding our current rate of progression, I'd be happy to play Wing and Sword with the lot of you for the next 27 years! Sounds like a hoot!



I don't know how anyone else would feel about this, but last night I was thinking perhaps we could schedule a "gaming night" once in awhile - arrange a block of time when all of us can be online together (in our respective time-zones) and play as close to "real-time" as the boards will allow.

Is there any interest in trying something like this?


----------



## Barak

For the record:

I'm in the Eastern Time Zone, and the best possible time for me to do something like this is weekdays, 8am to 5pm, although other stuff is possible.


And 27 years ain't so bad.


----------



## shibata

While 27 years seems like a long time for a game, it can happen.  I've run an on-going Bushido RPG campaign for almost 25 years; with some wasted time due to the participants' universities, careers, and marriages. 

I'm more than willing to try "near real time" PbP.  I'm in the Central time zone of the USA; GMT+6 currently. 

My character should go on the Rogue's Gallery today.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> While 27 years seems like a long time for a game, it can happen.  I've run an on-going Bushido RPG campaign for almost 25 years; with some wasted time due to the participants' universities, careers, and marriages.



Sweet!







			
				shibata said:
			
		

> My character should go on the Rogue's Gallery today.



Looking forward to seeing the final cut. 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Sorry for the lack of response last day or so.. Just trying to catch up on some things...[/color]



No worries - glad you're back!


----------



## The Shaman

My wife is using our computer to generate her students' report cards this weekend - I should be able to sneak on and update our game thread this evening.


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry for the delay - I typed up an overlong post for the WotC Modern boards late last night, and was too zonked to consider posting to our game.

Bad GM - no cookie. :\


----------



## Bobitron

I saw that post. I didn't read to deeply into it once I saw you were usung Algeria as an example, but it looked helpful. 

No one can harrass you about your dedication to this game, Shaman. Awesome stuff.

I fixed my computer at home.   Needed a new network card and some RAM. 

I think we are having email trouble when I send you something from work. I haven't had a response to anything sent in the last couple weeks. Have you gotten any emails from me?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I saw that post. I didn't read to deeply into it once I saw you were usung Algeria as an example, but it looked helpful.



As long as you avoid the stuff in the spoiler boxes, you're fine. 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I fixed my computer at home.   Needed a new network card and some RAM.






			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think we are having email trouble when I send you something from work. I haven't had a response to anything sent in the last couple weeks. Have you gotten any emails from me?



For some reason I'm having trouble logging into or replying from my Hotmail account.   

I'll try again later today.


----------



## Bobitron

Hmmm... Mike, your package was returned to me yesterday. I'll find out what held it up and re-send it.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *snippy-snippy*



You've got mail (I think)...


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> You've got mail (I think)...




Haha, I picked up your package today and it has a warning about the weight and that I might be a terrorist or something. I'll re-send it soon.

I'll check my mail and get back to you soon, I have internet but Outlook is screwed up now. :\


----------



## Barak

> and that I might be a terrorist or something.




If only the US Post Office read EnWorld, they'd know you -fight- terrorism!  Or used to, about 50 years ago, anyway.

Also, note that EnWord.org is a totally different web site.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> If only the US Post Office read EnWorld, they'd know you -fight- terrorism!  Or used to, about 50 years ago, anyway.
> 
> Also, note that EnWord.org is a totally different web site.




Hahaha, they should branch out a bit.  

Package re-sent, Shaman. Should have it early in the week.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Package re-sent, Shaman. Should have it early in the week.



_Merci beaucoup!_

Did my e-mail come through, or should I start swearing at Hotmail again?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> _Merci beaucoup!_
> 
> Did my e-mail come through, or should I start swearing at Hotmail again?




Got the email, Shaman. I'll get back to you today.   

Post upcoming this evening, as well.


----------



## Bobitron

Hehe, make that I'll get back to you over the weekend.  

We had a nice snowstorm here in NE. Over a foot in many places. I spent 2.5 hours today shoveling out cars in the parking lot. It was the most real work I've done in at least a year. Whew!

Looking forward to that 60 mile commute home, lemme tell ya. :\


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Looking forward to that 60 mile commute home, lemme tell ya. :\



Drive carefully!


----------



## Bobitron

That was fast, hehe. I think I posted like a couple minutes before your update.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That was fast, hehe. I think I posted like a couple minutes before your update.



One of those rare moments with the BB becomes a chat room.  

No rush on the e-mail - I'm just glad it came through.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, "The Package" arrived today - many thanks!


----------



## Bobitron

You're welcome. Did you get my email as well?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Did you get my email as well?



..._grrrr_...

(No, I haven't been able to log in.)


----------



## Bobitron

I'll PM it to you at GG, if you like.

Post coming tomorrow.


----------



## Barak

Sorry for the delay, and..  It's gonna be a little longer, 'cause I have a question before I can make my post.

It's not very clear from the map..  What do the windows on the side of the garage we are on look like?  And is there any doors?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> What do the windows on the side of the garage we are on look like?  And is there any doors?



Just like this:







The two garage doors with the inset windows swing up to open - there's a simple handle on the outside of each garage door but no sign of a lock or latch, suggesting perhaps that the doors are locked from the inside.

There are two more windows and a regular door as shown to Normand's left, under the porte-cochere. I haven't shown you the map of the office to the left yet, since both Normand and Pyotr have had their attention focused elsewhere - Normand can see a door to his left, just inside the garage door, that appears to connect the office with the garage. That door is closed as a shown on the map.

What other questions can I answer?


----------



## Barak

Ah!  I saw that picture earlier, but wasn't sure that was the side we were on.  Thanks a million.

Normand is about to take an initiative and get in deep  once more.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Marcel leaps forward, stretching out his arm to grab the falling lid, but can't reach it in time.



Oops.

Quick old woman, huh?  

Marcel's flashlight won't come on, by the way - the only "critical fumble" rule in d20 _Modern_ says that a roll of 1 means that a battery-powered device has stopped working.


----------



## Bobitron

Huh. I was completely unaware of that. Edit forthcoming.

Edit: BTW, everyone in this game is invited here.


----------



## Bobitron

If Marcel gets blamed for all this, he will be very unhappy. :\


----------



## Barak

Dude, it can't _always_ be Normand who gets the blame, you know!

That game looks cool, but I don't have that Blood & Guts thing, and right before Xmas, any purchase seems like it comes from my kids presents..  So I buy nothing.


----------



## Bobitron

I'd be willing to share the file with you. I'm desperate for decent players.


----------



## Barak

I really don't mind. 

And I wouldn't really feel bad about it, since I'd solely be using it to play in the game...


----------



## Bobitron

Email me at bobitron@att.net and I'll get it to you.


----------



## Barak

E-mail sent.

I've been reading a lot of military novels lately, a lot of them involving small units (W.E.B. Griffin being a prime example), which probably explains my eagerness to play in that sort of game.


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry to have "gone quiet" there for a few days - I've just been stupid busy the last week or so. :\ 

I wanted to make sure that everyone took a moment to meet Legionnaire Barzini, who will be joining us as...pretty soon, from the looks of things...  

(Hope you're still with us, *shibata*!)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey Shaman, I got together finally and wrote out a "history" of how Pyotr came to be in the Legion. I hope you like it. I spent a few hours writing it.. lol. As far as his future goes, I thought I had seen a Sniper advanced class somewhere, I just can't seem to find it... I want him to completely focus on that aspect, especially boosting his Stealth skills and Sense skills. He is driven (thus the Dedicated class) and stays focused on his goals. 

Anyway, I put this in spoilers so it wouldn't hog the thread. The rest of you guys are free to read it, though much of it Pyotr keeps under his _kepi_.

[sblock]
The war was over. At least as far as the Americans were concerned, it was. Even most of Europe, as it were, believed the war was over. The Second Great War, they called it. The Germans, or more specifically, the Nazi Germans, had decided that they needed more space, something Russia had plenty of. Yet, they were beaten back. Just like all of Russia’s invaders. Mother Bear protected her children, or at least that what we were taught in school. 

I spent a lot of time in the war. I wanted to help push the Germans out too. My countrymen needed my help and I was there. Papa was proud and Mama was afraid for me, but I felt called. So I went. I didn’t go into the Army though. Had to be Soviet to do that. No, I joined a group of rebels from my own land, the Ukraine. I spent much of my time scouting through burned villages, rooting out the Nazis wherever I may find them. It felt like a childhood game, but with deadly consequences. 

My Captain, one Rega Morin, was Ukrainian. He taught me a lot of what I know today. About war, about fighting, about ignoring the things we’re told and focusing on what we see. My first kill pounded that home all too soon.

It was the winter of 1943. The Germans had made a large advance into Russian territory. Tanks, aircraft and men. Lots of men. Their numbers never seemed to end. Earlier in the summer, Kursk had been attacked and the Red Army beat the Germans back. Rather harshly as I was told. However, upon arriving, the truth came into my eyes. 

We went in to survey the damage, look for any remaining Nazis that may try to gain another foothold. I had just been ordered to take a watch position in a burned out church so I could keep an eye on the rest of my unit. My rifle, the one I still carry today, had been especially modified for my role. I had a new scope put on her and everything. She was a beauty and had only been fired in practice, until that day. 

I was watching the platoon move in groups and as I watched, I counted the bodies they stepped over. Many of them were Red Army, but many more were civilian. It had been a while since I thought about home, but I did just then. I had to move on when I realized I wasn’t there. I was here, keeping my friends safe. When my thought finished, I saw movement among one of the darkened buildings. 

I had been taught to identify and then fire, but unfortunately my human reflexes kicked in and I panicked. I fired the first shot, saw that it went wide and quickly worked the bolt to load the next round. The second shot did not miss. 

My Captain quickly ran over to the fallen body to check it out and when I saw him shake his head, I knew something was wrong. I wasn’t sure I wanted to know, but my curiosity wouldn’t leave me alone. Did I hit one of our guys? The reality of it didn’t hit me until days later, since the shock was so great. 

As we finished up our sweep, I made my way over to where the body laid, my first kill of the war. I saw the boots first, the now famous jackboots of the Nazi Regime. It gave me a temporary sense of relief in knowing that it was an enemy I had shot. The feeling quickly faded as my eyes rose up the body. I had shot a child. 

I was barely thirteen summers myself, but this child had to be barely ten. I knew that in this war, young men had been drafted into fighting to defend their countries, but this, it left a sick feeling in my stomach for days. Not only had it been a child, it was a girl. I still see her trimmed blonde hair and empty blue eyes sometimes when I sleep. 

I found myself staring at the wound I had given her. It was a perfect shot, straight through the chest, shattering the sternum, penetrating the heart. I was awoken by Morin’s voice. “It only gets easier my friend.”

I wasn’t quite sure what he had meant by that until much later in the war. Captain Morin had been right. Each kill I tallied on the stock of Ekaterina became a simple number, nothing more. I had slowly become jaded by war and the shock of death had numbed my senses. What most would have considered atrocities, I simply shrugged at. It didn’t matter anymore to me. I had a mission to accomplish. 

When the war finally ended a few long years later, the men in my unit didn’t lose the fight in them. They wanted to keep fighting, but not with the Germans. No, in the time the war lasted, I had learned that the group I had been a part of was also a movement to free the Ukraine from the Soviet’s grasp. I told Captain Morin that I didn’t want to fight anymore. I just wanted to go home and see my parents. He understood and I went. As a parting gift, he made sure I was allowed to keep Ekaterina. Then he reminded me, “It only gets easier.”

I reached home a few days after we had heard that the United States had forced Japan to surrender. I guess there was another part of the war we had missed. I didn’t even know where Japan was, let alone they were in the war with us. After I got off the bus in Lutsk, I had to take a second glance at what had used to be my home. Instead of Grogorin’s Meatshop, there was a broken and shattered frame of a building. Instead of a city hall, we had a burned out shell. Passersby informed me that there was a raid on Lutsk not too long after I had left. Why did no one mention this to me?

I went to the road upon which my father’s mill was. I wanted to run home, but since it was midday, I knew he would be working. When I arrived, I received strange looks and shaken heads. I didn’t want to believe my gut telling me why this was so. I didn’t want to believe what the foreman was apologizing for. It was all I could do to get out of his grip and run home.

I ran to a home that wasn’t there. Bits of cindered lumber and blackened dirt were all that was left of where I grew up. Where my father taught me to shoot straight, which got me into the position I was in. Nothing I had done to defend my country mattered to me then. No matter how many Nazis I killed, it wasn’t enough. One of them had gotten through.

It didn’t occur to me to ask exactly what happened, but as time went on, I found myself working in the same place my father once did to pass time and pay for the hovel I was attempting to live in. It wasn’t much of an existence, but it kept me from reminding myself of the past. I grew to forget some of the things, as long as I didn’t think too hard or have one of the guys at work ask me about my war stories. 

I grew bored quickly however, and as much as I wanted to forget war, it was all that called to me. I was a natural at it and it called like a siren on the wind. Ekaterina had been hidden away in my closet. Taking her out would have meant remembering what she was used for. As the years passed, my thoughts eventually dwelled to the one of the last things Morin had said to me. “If you ever grow tired of the home life, we can always use you here.”

Though I didn’t hate the Soviets, I didn’t much like them either. They had turned my home into a target for the Germans during the war and as much as they prized it, they failed to protect it, to protect my family. 

Bitter was a harsh word and I refused to use it when asked about it, but I guess one could say, I was bitter. I contacted Captain Morin. He set me up with some people who continued my training and I started helping them fight. It wasn’t a straight up fight though. We would hit outposts and depots, steal equipment, and bomb government offices. I felt like a terrorist. I was a terrorist. I hated it, but at the same time I longed for it.

Lutsk never felt like home to me anymore, just a place I existed. As much the feeling hurt me, I couldn’t fight Russians anymore. It just didn’t feel right. It was fortunate then that Captain Morin had come into Lutsk one evening before I was planning to leave the ‘organization.’

“Listen,” he said. “I know what you’re feeling, I can see it on your face.” He was right. The last few years had numbed me more than the war did. I was a mess. “I know a place we can go that might help. A few friends of mine gave me some contacts that will help us get out of here and start over, away from all this.”

“All of what?” I asked. 

“This,” he said indicating the world around me with a flourish of his arm. “I know you’re not happy here.”

“This is my home, Captain.”

“No, it isn’t. Home is here.” He pointed to my heart. 

He was right of course. My home truly no longer existed. All I had left were broken memories of growing up with my Papa and Mama and of a home that no longer stood. I would never be happy here. I would probably not be happy anywhere. 

“Where are we going?”

“Algeria.”

“Africa? What could possibly be there for us?”

“The French Foreign Legion. They can tra…”

“Back up a moment Captain. The French? You want me to join the French Army?”

“You hold on soldier. Not the French Army, the French Foreign Legion. The best mercenary unit in the world.”

“Mercenaries?” I didn’t much like mercenaries. I had met a few in my time in the war and they weren’t nice people. 

“Well, kind of. See, we go and fight for them and they give us a home and eventually, we become French citizens.”

“I don’t speak French.”

“They’ll teach us. Listen, it’s either that or you stay here and rot away the rest of your life working and fighting against something you’ll never beat. It’s your choice. I’ll give you until morning to decide. My guys can’t wait any longer. As you know, the Soviets have closed the borders.”

“Isn’t crossing those illegal?”

“Since when do you care?”

“Oh, yeah.”

I spent the next year or two being moved around the expanse that was the Ukraine. Time was difficult to tell when you were being shipped around like so much freight, sometimes literally. Hiding in safe houses and skimming guard posts, it was all stuff I had done before, only this time the mission was me. 

The border crossing itself actually went rather smoothly, surprisingly. Apparently enough rubles could smooth any transaction. I said one last goodbye to my old home, the Ukraine and it wasn’t long until I reached the Black Sea.  I spent a few weeks on a freighter that was headed to Africa. I was both elated and concerned. It had been a long time since I had shot anyone and I wasn’t sure I could still shoot as straight as I used to. I still had Ekaterina though, Captain Morin made sure of that. 

I was met at the docks by a group of Frenchmen who quickly ordered me into a truck. It had been nearly a decade since any one person ordered me to do anything, but the training was still there and I complied as quickly and efficiently as I could. Then for some reason, Morin’s advice came to me. “It will only get easier.” I shuddered it off and looked ahead towards my future.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron

Welcome, shibata! Looking over your sheet, it would appears someone is trying to take over Marcel's position as "Most Useless in Combat".


----------



## Barak

Yeah at least Normand can take bullets and grenade blasts. 

I can't help but wonder if they'd have started shooting if that woman had thrown her garbage out without us there.


----------



## shibata

*Legionnaire Inefficace*

No, not really!  I hope that I don't get wasted immediately.  If that happened I'd have to go munchkinize a minmax killing machine for a replacement!

I hope each of you have a very happy Christmastime!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder if they'd have started shooting if that woman had thrown her garbage out without us there.



Kat silhouetted himself against the window in the door (= I tanked his Stealth check roll... ) - but the barking dog did get someone to look outside the garage...





Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Bobitron

Happy Happy Joy Joy to each of you!


----------



## The Shaman

Alright, enough of this peace on earth, goodwill toward men stuff, it's back to counter-insurgency ops for you lot!  

We'll resume our regularly scheduled mayhem in the morning...

(Anyone get anything cool for the holidays?)


----------



## Bobitron

I miss this game soooo much.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Pyotr pats Marcel on the back. "I know what you mean."


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I miss this game soooo much.



Me, too.

 :\ 

The story...[sblock]In March my wife's dermatologist discovered a melanoma on my wife's abdomen during a routine checkup. This is my wife's second bout with this form of cancer - last year marked five years since the first occurence and we were feelling pretty good, so the new diagnosis hit pretty hard. Treatment was complicated by the fact that my wife was six months pregnant at the time - we couldn't put off the surgery, but it made some aspects of both the surgery and the recovery very tricky. My wife developed a serious infection as the incision could not close properly due to her growing middle, and there are limits on what can be used by way of antibiotics because of the pregnancy.

Fortunately we seem to be past the worst of it for the moment. Our son is due next month, and my wife will need to undergo another surgery to clean up the incision after the delivery. All of the pregnancy signs are very good, as is my wife's prognosis - it doesn't appear that the cancer metastasized, but we won't know for sure for some time. The clock is running again.

I was off work for more than a month, and I still have a bit of catch up, but there is a bit of normalcy peeking over the horizon.

I deeply and sincerely apologize for leaving without notice. Please be aware that we have kept this ordeal very quiet - only immediate family and work supervisors were informed, to minimize outside stress as much as possible. I regret not letting you all know that I would need to be away for awhile.

I would like to resume our game, if anyone is still interested in continuing. I'm going to send this by e-mail to everyone as well, in the hopes that we can rekindle interest. This is my first visit to ENWorld in some time, and I see there have been some...uh...challenges here as well. Our game thread lost a big chunk of posts - the good news is that I still have all of my posts in a Word file (seventy-two pages worth, actually), so I can reconstruct where we were, should we decide to pick this up again.

Again, my apologies for dropping off the grid. I humbly ask your forgiveness.  


So...want to play a game?[/sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Pyotr pats Marcel on the back. "I know what you mean."



Lt. Ramadier glances at Sgt. Muller, who in turn looks back at Pyotr and Marcel. "Quiet in the ranks," the German NCO growls. Ahead the dusty village looms...


----------



## Bobitron

I can't tell ya how glad I was to see this message in my inbox.


----------



## The Shaman

I've reposted my last three or four posts to the game-thread - I don't have copies of everyone else's posts to fill in the gaps, I'm afraid, so most of the banter was lost. There is a brief recap at the end of the post.


----------



## Bobitron

Wheee! Let's kick some posting butt for a while. I'm excited to get back into the swing of things.

Barak hasn't been around too much, so it might take him a bit to see this if he doesn't see the email. I think shadow is on just about every day still.


----------



## The Shaman

*Shadow* checked in by e-mail - sounds like he's interested in picking up where we left off. Haven't heard from *shibata* or *Barak* yet.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Just about everyday, but yeah, I'm still here and ready to get back moving again. It would seem that many of us have had some troubling times recently, but we're still up and kicking.


----------



## Barak

"That's why I'm still a private."

Yay!


----------



## The Shaman

Woo-hoo! Hopefully *shibata* will check e-mail over the weekend.

I have a map of the village somewhere - when my computer crashed there were a number of files that I left archived and did not reload. I have a busy weekend ahead, but I'll try to dig up my CC2Pro files at some point. In the meantime the attached photo in the game-thread should give you some idea of what the paras see.


----------



## shibata

Hey, if I look at my email I learn things.

Some of them are even good things like "wing and sword is back"!

I've just finished reading "My Battle of Algiers" by Ted Morgan.  Has anyone else here had the pleasure?  I heartily recommend it, and it's all about "our" time in Algeria.  The author also does some Bush-bashing on the Iraq activity but it's very low-key and you can gloss over it if it does not appeal to you.


----------



## Bobitron

Is there anything in any form of media that doesn't include at least a little Bush-bashing these days? Heck, even kid's cartoons are doing it.

Nice to have you back, shibata.


----------



## The Shaman

Thank you all for picking up where we left off - it means a lot to me. 


			
				shibata said:
			
		

> I've just finished reading "My Battle of Algiers" by Ted Morgan.  Has anyone else here had the pleasure?



I started reading it about seven o'clock in the evening and didn't put it down until I was finished at three in the morning. A compelling look at the war, and full of detail on the people, time, and place.

I hold off on my next post until Raffaele's WATCH score is posted.


----------



## Bobitron

Hey Barak- 

[sblock]You interested in continuing the game over at GG? If you aren't, no big deal. We didn't get that far anyhow.    I was considering running a new game and dont want to start it unless I can clear my plate of this one. Either way, I need to know where you stand.[/sblock]

Really glad to be back, Shaman. This is still my favorite pbp.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, have you seen _Baghdad E.R._ yet?


----------



## Bobitron

Nope! TV show? Sounds kinda scary. I can only watch so much of that stuff.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Nope! TV show? Sounds kinda scary. I can only watch so much of that stuff.



It's an hour-long documentary on HBO about the 86th Combat Surgical Hospital in Baghdad. It is very graphic, but it provides a first-hand look at combat medical staff in action.


----------



## Bobitron

Well, an hour I can handle.  My brother sent me some stuff from a Surgery in Iraq a while ago. Pretty brutal stuff.

I don't have HBO, though. Maybe it'll be on DVD.


----------



## Widowmaker

I have been reading through the game and story hour for the thread. This is an awesome game. I am glad to see it is up and running again.

If you have room for one more or need an alternate I am throwing my name in the hat.

Thanx


----------



## Bobitron

_An_ awesome game? Nope, _the_ awesome game.  

Thanks for stopping in, Widow. Was the info I passed along of any use in your WWII game?


----------



## Widowmaker

Bob - Gave me a lot of ideas and there was a ton of great info.

One thing that you did mention and I noticed - trying to play with more than 6 players is almost impossible. Thanx for the advice it saved me a rather large headache.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I don't have HBO, though.



Watch it at a friend's house if you can, or find someone who can TiVo it for you - I think you'll find it fascinating.







			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I have been reading through the game and story hour for the thread. This is an awesome game.



Thank you - excellent players make it work. 







			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I am glad to see it is up and running again.



Me, too.







			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> If you have room for one more or need an alternate I am throwing my name in the hat.



Thanks very much for the interest.

I'd like to keep on with four players for the moment, but you're welcome to be first (and only...) alternate.


----------



## Widowmaker

> Orignally posted by *Shaman*
> I'd like to keep on with four players for the moment, but you're welcome to be first (and only...) alternate.




Shaman thanx I apperciate the offer and will take you up on it. 

Good luck guys. I will be reading and enjoying the story.


----------



## Bobitron

> Once a sparkling white medina, Algiers' casbah in Algeria has become an overcrowded area with unsteady walls.




A BBC News Picture of the day.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *snip*



The French are working with the Algerians through the UN to preserve the Casbah as a historical site - I have a research paper on it somewhere in my files...

Sorry for the very lengthy in-game post! It started off as a paragraph and turned into a story hour. Originally it was just a couple of paragraphs indicating that the paras were going to assist Lt. Ferrand at the village, but when I played the coversation through in my head, I realized that there were some details that I could convey by letting you all hear the whole thing.

A very long set-up for a pretty short encounter - bad GM, no Mountain Dew... :\


----------



## Bobitron

I thought it was very well written! A solid return to form, my friend.  

I'll get an update done tonight, then don't expect me until Tuesday. Weekends have gotten less and less open for me.

Planning on watching the Monaco Grand Prix, anybody? I'm so excited.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I thought it was very well written! A solid return to form, my friend.



Thanks for overlooking the gazillion typos and the sentence fragments - I gave it a little polish out of sheer embarassment. :\ 

I also added a map - the red dot is Marcel, the blue dot is Pyotr, Normand, Raffaele, and the rest of Kat's section, and the yellow dot is Sgt. Szabo's section.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll get an update done tonight, then don't expect me until Tuesday. Weekends have gotten less and less open for me.



Okay - that's kind of a shame, because I imagine Marcel and Nurse Courcy will have a lot to talk about... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Planning on watching the Monaco Grand Prix, anybody? I'm so excited.



I'll be watching the last two stages of the _Giro d'Italia_ this weekend - another wheels sport, but with very different power plants!


----------



## The Shaman

*shibata*, I went ahead and played through on the conversation around the cistern without waiting for Raffaele. Feel free to dive in at any point in the discussion!

*Shadow*, there was no need to roll your WATCH or Spot check - the Arab tanked his Hide check... :\


----------



## Barak

Just so you know, I don't figure on having Normand responding verbally at that point.  He figures he already talked enough (or would that be too much?  ).  And since I've already stated my actions will we build the cistern, making an IC post would be sort of redundant.  So don't wait on me to go forward.

Oh, and Normand is thinking of transferring to the SAS now.  They seem a lot more relaxed, and his speed.  Darn légion and it's stupid politics..


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Just so you know, I don't figure on having Normand responding verbally at that point.  He figures he already talked enough (or would that be too much?  ).



Check - thanks for the heads-up.  


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh, and Normand is thinking of transferring to the SAS now.  They seem a lot more relaxed, and his speed.  Darn légion and it's stupid politics..



You might want to hold that thought for a little bit...


----------



## shibata

Shaman - if you have a moment take a look at this website for some interesting photos: right time, right continent, wrong country - http://perso.wanadoo.fr/messaoud/


----------



## Barak

Great, we're about to get attacked by the SAS, aren't we?

BTW..  Would it be bad/a problem for us to read the other's storyline when we are separated?  I'm sure Marcel is having as fun a time as we are, and have to admit I'm curious.  I'm sure all of us could keep OOC knowledge OOC.  But if you'd prefer we don't, then I'll respect that.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Great, we're about to get attacked by the SAS, aren't we?



MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH *ack*!







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Would it be bad/a problem for us to read the other's storyline when we are separated?  I'm sure Marcel is having as fun a time as we are, and have to admit I'm curious.  I'm sure all of us could keep OOC knowledge OOC.  But if you'd prefer we don't, then I'll respect that.



It's up to you - I've been using the spoiler tags to keep a bit of sense of mystery and to keep like posts organized. It also provides you with a roleplay opportunity, like Normand explaining to Marcel what happened with the Arab boy and the window.

I mean, I certainly can't STOP you from peeking! 

I'll have a post up later today.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> Shaman - if you have a moment take a look at this website for some interesting photos: right time, right continent, wrong country - http://perso.wanadoo.fr/messaoud/



Awesome site, *shibata* - that picture of the Toureg irregular is too cool!

One of our departures from history in the game will put your characters in the deep Sahara - expect to encounter that Toureg and some of his friends....


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH *ack*!It's up to you - I've been using the spoiler tags to keep a bit of sense of mystery and to keep like posts organized. It also provides you with a roleplay opportunity, like Normand explaining to Marcel what happened with the Arab boy and the window.
> 
> I mean, I certainly can't STOP you from peeking!
> 
> I'll have a post up later today.




Well, I've been keeping myself from peeking, mostly because I tought I'be be beaten fot looking I thought it might impact the regular or our own posts..  But since past experiences showed lil influences, I thought I'd ask.


----------



## The Shaman

*Bobitron*, 'Sister' Courcy is not a nun - sister was the traditional title given to French Army nurses.


----------



## Bobitron

AAAAAAAAAAAAAahahahahahah

I was pretty confused there. She didn't seem like a nun. I'll edit, so please ignore my ignorance.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> She didn't seem like a nun.



No worries - there was no reason for you to know, aside from the carbine strapped to her field pack, that is.


----------



## The Shaman

*Shadow*, I'll have an update again later tonight, based on Pyotr's action. Right now I have to give my daughter a bath!

Pyotr turned in his MAT-49 when he was desginated a sharpshooter - it was covered in one of the posts that went **POOF!** He was given permission to carry the Moisin-Nagant for this mission as a sort of test run.


----------



## Bobitron

So what's the consensus? Are we dropping the spoiler blocks? I'm for getting rid of them. It is working out just fine in the Midnight game I'm playing.

Marcel's response is up. This time with less errors, I hope.


----------



## The Shaman

*shibata*? *Shadow*? Opinions on the spoiler blocks?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Sorry guys, a couple of days of hecticity(?) combined with a Black Belt test for my kids that pushed me past exhaustion kept me from completing my forum work this weekend. 

I had forgotten about the switch out of weapons for Pyotr, but I think we'll have to check the character sheet in the Gallery to see what it says too. 

As far as the Spoiler blocks go, I wouldn't worry about them too much. They take extra time and are really unnecessary, as it's almost assumed that as friends, we pretty much share our experiences with each other in the group. That's why I'm posting without them.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay, dropped the sblocks.  

This week will be a little wonky for me, guys. I'm hoping to wrap up the closing on our new home by Friday!


----------



## Bobitron

That d20 Modern vs. Spycraft v2.0 thread is a cracker, eh?

I really want to understand the new Spycraft rules. Amazing stuff. I think it is just a little bit beyond me without having a player around who knows the rules and can teach me. Never was no good at that there book learnin'.


----------



## The Shaman

Congrats on the black belts, *Shadow* and the new house, *Bobitron*!

I'll reserve the use of spoiler blocks only for critical information from here on out.

Thanks for letting me know about replacing the WATCH and SNEAK check house rule, *Shadow*. You can roll a Spot check and a Listen check, or take the average of your skill bonuses and roll a single WATCH check - in the same vein, you can roll a Hide Check and a Move Silently check, or you can take the average of your bonuses and roll one SNEAK check. The single roll allows you to sacrifice a little off the top end to boost a lower bonus, and means that if you choose to expend an AP, you only need one to pump up your score.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I figured that's what it was, but since the average of my two bonuses is the same for both watch and sneak, well....


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I figured that's what it was, but since the average of my two bonuses is the same for both watch and sneak, well....



...then one roll works well for you!  

*Everyone*: Feel free to add additional dialog to the game thread if you like - I'm going to wrap up the trek back to the outpost and describe the transition to our next encounter on Thursday evening. If this seems like a totally mundane encounter, well, that was exactly what was intended - it was designed to expose your characters to another side of the war, and the fact that you didn't kill anyone or start a fight (yet...?) was probably a good thing in this instance! I'll have some experience to pass out next time, and Marcel, Pyotr, and Normand will be levelling up before our next encounter...details to follow...


----------



## The Shaman

*_sigh_*...My wife needs the computer this evening, so I won't post again until Friday.

"Honey, this is why we _need_ to buy a laptop..."


----------



## Bobitron

YAY! First levels gained in over a year of play.


----------



## shibata

Shaman and fellow legionaires:

Here is another interesting website (I guess that's a subjective valuation. . .)
http://www.acig.org/artman/publish/article_354.shtml


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> Here is another interesting website (I guess that's a subjective valuation. . .)



I've visited that site several times, *shibata*, and I agree that it's very interesting - lots of great stuff about all those small wars we never heard about in school. :\ 

I thought about adding copies of my collected website links to the bibliography, but honestly, it would take days to compile them all, and I just don't have the time.  

Okay, so here's where we stand. This concludes _Hearts and Minds_, and we'll start our new engagement on Sunday night, _The Tomb of Abd-el-Hammou_. If you have any questions or comments for Lt. Ramadier or anyone else during the march back, please feel free to fire away in the game thread.

You each earned 500 XP for this little walk through the hills - that may sound like a lot, but your characters were exposed to a whole facet of the war that they haven't encountered before, so the learning experience deserves to be rewarded. All of you also get the roleplay bonus (of course!) for an additional 100 XP each.

Pyotr, Marcel, and Normand each get to make a promotion roll for leveling up. The promotion roll is as follows:

*Promotion Check = 1d20 + Charisma bonus + Reputation bonus + Profession ranks*​
Medals add to your Reputation bonus - Marcel receives a +1 for his _Médaille de la Valeur Militaire_, and Normand a +1 for his _Médaille des Blessés Militaires_. The DC is 22 - no APs may be spent on this roll (too soon to be bucking for promotion!).

Be sure to update your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery, and if you could give me a heads-up in this thread of where you spend skill points and what feat or talent you add, that would be appreciated.

*Bobitron*, I considered your request to make a feat out of taking 10, and I think it's a bit much, so I'll ask you to hold off. We can take a look at it again later on as the game progresses.

*Shadow*, do you have the prereqs for the Sniper PrC? I want to make sure you have a chance to build toward it if you like.

Oh, and thank you all for ceding an extra share of the spotlight to Marcel in this engagement - it will be making its way around the group as we go along.

Thank you all for making this such a great game - it's really good to be back, and all of you are the reason why.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Shaman, 

I wanted to double check how much Xp we got before the crash because Pyotr's sheet still shows 1000, what we had at the very beginning. I thought it was 900, but that and the 600 and the original 1000 only add up to 2500, just 500 shy of level three. Can you verify what amount we're supposed to have so I can put it in there and level him up? 

Also, It's going to be a while before I qualify for Sniper. I have to have a BAB of +5 and Defensive position class feature. To get that, I need to take the Gunslinger class up to 4th level, unless there is another class that offers it. To get Gunslinger, I need +2 BAB and SLeight of Hand and Tumble, which I will be taking some points in soon. Then I have to focus on Concentration and Move Silently. So about level 7 or 8 I should get Sniper 1.


----------



## The Shaman

Hmmm...errrr...uhhhh...aparently I wrote the number down in my OoC thread post but forgot to transfer it to my campaign spreadsheet, where I have big empty cell staring back at me from the screen. :\ 

I know that if you guys made it through the village without killing anyone then you were due to level up...for simplicity's sake call it a total of 3000 each for Pyotr, Marcel, and Normand and 900 total for Raffaele (which includes the mined road solo encounter). If you'd all be kind enough to add a line showing current experience to your character sheets, to make up for your game master's sloppy record keeping \), it would be appreciated.


----------



## Barak

I never mind having another character getting more of the spotlight for a while.  It usually means more trouble down the road, anyway.    I -had- realized that Normand's actions/dialogue wasn't very conductive to anything, which was part of why he sought out Ortu.  Obviously, the more important part was that Normand realized he might be getting a rep amongst the _légionnaires_ he didn't really want to shoulder, and seeking out Ortu might help out with that, since he was the one who spoke out about it.  Of course, it remains to see how his latest words work out...

So I should be looking out at leveling info then, eh?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I -had- realized that Normand's actions/dialogue wasn't very conductive to anything, which was part of why he sought out Ortu.  Obviously, the more important part was that Normand realized he might be getting a rep amongst the _légionnaires_ he didn't really want to shoulder, and seeking out Ortu might help out with that, since he was the one who spoke out about it.



I think it's excellent, *Barak* - your section mates are developing opinions about all of your characters, of course, as (hopefully) all of your characters are of them. Since this isn't a game in which you're spending your time running down a traditional BBEG in his or her secret hideout, the main source of interaction, and of conflict, will be the non-player characters around you. Normand's comment about politics in the Legion was spot-on, and whether they want to be or not, all of your characters are enmeshed in it.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Of course, it remains to see how his latest words work out...



Well, I planned on posting a reply this evening, but my wife announced, "I think this is it," so we trundled off to the hospital...and were sent home. False labor. If the baby doesn't decide to show up early, then the OB/GYN is going to induce labor on Monday, the nineteenth. I'll have a reply on Tuesday sometime.

If I'm suddenly away for a couple of days without word, don't be alarmed! 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> So I should be looking out at leveling info then, eh?



Yes indeed.


----------



## Barak

Well yeah, a wife giving birth to your baby sorta takes precedence over a game, I _guess_.   :\  



Oh, here's my levelling up info.  I'll take another level of Strong hero.  I'll edit my sheet on here later.

+1 BAB, +1 Ref and Will save, Extreme Effort Talent, Feat that lets me use the Grenade Launcher, 6 APs, +1 rank (spot (costs 2 ranks), swim, knowledge (military science))

I forgot how we determined HPs.  Do we roll for 'em or do we get half? 

Also, I have an unspent skill point.  I was wondering if you figured Normand has been exposed to it enough to take Speak language (arabic), or if you'd rather I didn't.  Oh, also, having the name of said feat would probably be a good thing.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Well yeah, a wife giving birth to your baby sorta takes precedence over a game, I _guess_.   :\



Another reason I need a wi-fi laptop - "Don't push yet, honey, I have to finish this reply!"




			
				Barak said:
			
		

> I forgot how we determined HPs.  Do we roll for 'em or do we get half?



Your call - play it safe and take half, or leave your fate to the dice...







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Also, I have an unspent skill point.  I was wondering if you figured Normand has been exposed to it enough to take Speak language (arabic), or if you'd rather I didn't.  Oh, also, having the name of said feat would probably be a good thing.



Normand would have been exposed to Arabic in Marseilles as well as in Algeria, so it's not entirely out there. Go ahead and take it, and we'll treat his knowledge as 'imperfect' for the awhile - simple phrases, only able to understand a portion of what's said, _et cetera_. Okay by you?

The feat is Exotic Weapon Proficiency (grenade launcher) - we're ignoring the prerequisite of Advanced Weapons Proficiency.

Also, don't forget your promotion roll!


----------



## Barak

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Your call - play it safe and take half, or leave your fate to the dice...Normand would have been exposed to Arabic in Marseilles as well as in Algeria, so it's not entirely out there. Go ahead and take it, and we'll treat his knowledge as 'imperfect' for the awhile - simple phrases, only able to understand a portion of what's said, _et cetera_. Okay by you?



Alright, I'll prolly roll then.  Will update with the results momentarily.  And that's pretty much how I was planning on playing it, so we'll go with that.
Hit points (1d8+2=6) 



> The feat is Exotic Weapon Proficiency (grenade launcher) - we're ignoring the prerequisite of Advanced Weapons Proficiency.



Ah yes.  Excellent.


> Also, don't forget your promotion roll!



Nah, I'll pass.  I like being a buck private.

Actually, I'd need to roll a 21, so...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Pyotr is going to be taking another level of Fast Hero, to get him three ranks in Sleight of Hand and two ranks in Tumble. (His card playing and the tumble he took down the hill a while ago...) I also noticed he was missing two skill points. I spent 28 as of today, but I should have thirty. 20 at first level fast, 5 more from Dedicated and Five more from another level in Fast. If you don't mind, I retroed those into Spot and Listen respectively. If I am mistaken, please let me know. 

For his bonus feat, I'm going to add Stealthy and for his 3rd Level feat, I'm going to add Focused.


Also, BAB is up by one, Reflex save is up by one and Defense is up by one. Avg. Hit Points: 4 +1 from Con= 5. 

The only thing I haven't changed is action points, because I know you had a special way of doing that.... 

Promotion Roll: (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Barak

Oh, btw, _beigne_ (which means donut) is an actual card game.  While I really don't think it's necessary to go into great details explaining the rules, it could be useful to know that 
-the rules are pretty simple
-As normand said, it can accomodate any number of players
-while it is played for money (well, at least, it -can-), money isn't paid every hand, points are tabulated and money is paid to the winner of the game at the end.

And Normand certainly is -not- cheating.


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, I retroed those [missing skill points] into Spot and Listen respectively. If I am mistaken, please let me know.



Sounds right.

Isn't third level great? Feat or talent PLUS bonus feat PLUS skill bumps - characters start to feel like they can really DO something at third level. 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The only thing I haven't changed is action points, because I know you had a special way of doing that....



Only for starting APs - calculate them normally for level increases.







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh, btw, _beigne_ (which means donut) is an actual card game.  While I really don't think it's necessary to go into great details explaining the rules, it could be useful to know that
> -the rules are pretty simple
> -As normand said, it can accomodate any number of players
> -while it is played for money (well, at least, it -can-), money isn't paid every hand, points are tabulated and money is paid to the winner of the game at the end.



Sounds like it would also have another advantage - it's a way around the Legion prohibition against gambling.

Poker was popular among the enlisted ranks, and many NCOs and officers turned a blind eye, but technically it was cause for discipline - the rationale was, many if not most of the men in the Legion were criminals to begin with, and losing money could create resentment and encourage thievery, neither of which is conducive to discipline and unit cohesion.

By the way, I gather that the game among officers was _belote_ - have you played that, *Barak*?







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> And Normand certainly is -not- cheating.



 

Okay, it's time to call out *Bobitron*.

I drop a smoking-hot nurse in front of Marcel, someone with whom he has several things in common (more than you learned about, by the way...), and our self-professed ladies' man gives up after only the first rejection!?! What up with that!?!


----------



## Barak

> By the way, I gather that the game among officers was belote - have you played that, Barak?




Name seems familiar, but I can't say I know it.  Of course, I've played so many darn cards game in my life, it's hard to figure out.


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Okay, it's time to call out *Bobitron*.
> 
> I drop a smoking-hot nurse in front of Marcel, someone with whom he has several things in common (more than you learned about, by the way...), and our self-professed ladies' man gives up after only the first rejection!?! What up with that!?!




Honestly? I was kinda busy. I didn't have time for in-depth responses. I'm writing her some letters, though. Prepare for the first one as soon as I have time. 

Yesterday I was locked out of the site. Did anyone else have issues getting connected? Today is meetings all day. I should be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Honestly? I was kinda busy. I didn't have time for in-depth responses.



Likely story... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm writing her some letters, though. Prepare for the first one as soon as I have time.



That's more like it! 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was locked out of the site. Did anyone else have issues getting connected?



Yep - couldn't get on until mid-afternoon out here on the Left Coast, so evening back where you are.


----------



## Bobitron

Okay! Updated Marcel.

BAB +1.
Defense +1.
Added 5 hp.
Fortitude save +1
Will save +1
Wealth +1 (Wealth check was an 11) 
Added 7 skill points. Knowledge (Military Science) +1, Knowledge (Earth and Life sciences) +1, Spot +3, Survival +1, and, of course, Treat Injury +1.
2nd level Dedicated bonus feat: Medical Expert (2nd level Dedicated bonus feat, +2 on Craft (Pharm) and Treat Injury checks)
3rd level feat: Competent (3rd level feat, +2 to Treat Injury and Spot checks)

I think that's it. Anything I missed? 

Oh! Promotion check. 



> Promotion Check = 1d20 + Charisma bonus + Reputation bonus + Profession ranks




For Marcel that would be 1d20 + 2 + 4, with a roll of 13. Not this time, lil' buddy.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> 3rd level feat: Competent (3rd level feat, +2 to Treat Injury and Spot checks)



You...you used one of the homebrew feats!?! How cool is that!  

By the way, in my signature I added a direct link to the house rules, to make tracking them down easier. I couldn't remember if we lost anything in The Crash, so I reposted the most current version today. 

There's also a link to the glossary in my signature, in case I toss out a French or Arabic word that can't be figured out from the context. Hopefully in the next day or so I will have time to update the list of important NPCs, and link that as well, in case you come across a name that you don't recognize.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Action Points:

Only for starting APs - calculate them normally for level increases.

So that means I should have 6 then, 5+ 1/2 character level rounded down. Edited in to the character sheet.


----------



## Barak

Alright then, Normand is updated as well.


----------



## The Shaman

So, should I wrap up the card game?

I'm assuming this is a friendly game - if you want to make a little money, make a Gambling check, and we'll compare all the rolls (including Manolo's), with the high roller (...heh...) getting a +1 bump to Wealth. (I'm dumbing-down the Gambling RAW for this game.)

If I don't here otherwise, we'll begin our new adventure tomorrow...


----------



## Bobitron

I was picturing a fade to the next scene once the card game started. But, if you want to play it out, Marcel has a Royal Flush.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I was picturing a fade to the next scene once the card game started. But, if you want to play it out, Marcel has a Royal Flush.



 

Just wanted to make sure that Normand had a chance to accomplish what he wanted to accomplish, and give anyone else a chance to ask in-character questions if they like. Some games offer myths and legends and divination magic as a means of learning about the game-world - ours has section mates and officers and the occasional press release instead.  

Tomorrow...the company moves into action...


----------



## Barak

Thanks for the opportunity, but I pretty much accomplished what I wanted.  Basically disseminate his reasoning to some of the legionnaires, and try a lil bit to change his image.


----------



## The Shaman

And so we begin...The Quest for the Tomb of Abd-el-Hamou!

(Sounds like an _Al-Qadim_ adventure!  )


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

NOOO!! No more genies in bottles and harems of snake women... I mean yeah, that's cool....


----------



## The Shaman

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> No more genies in bottles and harems of snake women...



You have a problem with harems of snake women?!?  

 

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Barak

Heh.  If they thought getting his medal late and in the field would faze Normand..

A..  Tomb?  Darn it, I knew this would turn into a zombie/mummy game.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Heh.  If they thought getting his medal late and in the field would faze Normand..






			
				Barak said:
			
		

> A..  Tomb?  Darn it, I knew this would turn into a zombie/mummy game.



Eventually don't they all?

 

Unless something unexpected happens in the next few hours, my wife and I are leaving for the hospital at 0530 - please keep a kind thought for our family as we welcome our newest addition!  

My gaming time will be a bit limited over the next week, but I will do my best to post every two or three days - don't want to leave your poor legionnaires baking out in that desert for too long...


----------



## Bobitron

Best wishes, Mike! I hope everything goes perfectly.

I'm moving this week, so expect some downtime for me. I'll have limited or no access from Wednesday through Sunday.


----------



## Barak

Awww, a conspiracy to make you miss one last father's day! This is your first kid, right?

I totally -expect- you to update very, very unfrequently this week, at the very least.  Then again, after that, updates will be more frequent! How so? "Aww man, gotta get up and feed the baby.  Oh well, while I'm up, might as well update my game..."  

And don't worry about leaving our guys in the hot sun!  I took the endurance feat for that very reason.


----------



## shibata

Barak said:
			
		

> I totally -expect- you to update very, very unfrequently this week, at the very least.  Then again, after that, updates will be more frequent! How so? "Aww man, gotta get up and feed the baby.  Oh well, while I'm up, might as well update my game..."
> And don't worry about leaving our guys in the hot sun!  I took the endurance feat for that very reason.




Indeed; but did the Shaman take the endurance feat for his new duties?

Best wishes to you and your family, Mike.

And may you have cool, dry days for your move, Bob.


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks! I'm hoping everything goes smoothly. Sounds optimistic, no?

I'll get a post up tomorrow before I leave work. Tonight is game 7 of the Cup! Go Carolina!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

The Shaman said:
			
		

> You have a problem with harems of snake women?!?




 Heh. When said snake women have you as their sacrifice to Apep, yeah, I have problems with that.... Otherwise, no, not in the slightest. Matter of fact, there is a yuan-ti druid I need to see about...Nevermind. (You'd have to have played D&D Heroes on the Xbox to catch that one)

Congrats on the new addition to the family, I hope all goes well with everyone.


----------



## Bobitron

Credit where due: that poem is by Keoki Trask.

Okay folks, I'll see you all next monday. I might be able to check in here and there, but don't count on me.  

Good luck Shaman!


----------



## The Shaman

William Clark Reeder, b. 6/19/2006 at 2:25 p.m. - 7 lb. 13 oz., 20 in.

Mom and son are doing GREAT! And Dad can start breathing again.  

*Barak*, Will is Number One Son, but our second child - we have a two year-old daughter as well. We were really looking forward to when Rachel met her brother for the first time - her reaction was total disinterest, as she focused on her container of Cheerios and getting all the nurses on the floor to ooh-and-aah over her... :\ 

I'm downloading and backing up the digital photos from yesterday, and wanted to pop in and say thank for all the well-wishes, and let you know that everything was great. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Bobitron

Congrats Mike! Very happy to hear things went well.


----------



## Barak

Most excellent!  And glad to hear he's actually a belated father's day gift after all.


----------



## The Shaman

Just a quick check-in to say things are going well, and I should have a post up in the next two days.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Not sure if any of you guys get the Military Channel on cable (or have time to watch it...) but they just had a new series start up called Escaping to the Legion. It details a modern group of poor blokes who have decided to try out life as a Legionnaire. They're in boot camp now.... 

I've been watching and getting an interesting feel for the way of life for our characters. Especially when they mention that if you 'ring the bell' to get discharged, then you have to spend 24 hours in prison first...


----------



## Bobitron

Yeah, the time is a bigger problem for me. I haven't been getting enough sleep as it is.


----------



## The Shaman

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Just a quick check-in to say things are going well, and I should have a post up in the next two days.



Or maybe a little longer than two days...  

Sorry, everyone. I've been able to post on the laptop I borrowed from work, but my home office became the guest room for the past two weeks, meaning I had only sporadic access to my regular computer and campaign files. My sister-in-law is leaving tonight, so things should be back to normal again.

My wife and son are doing very well, my daughter is getting used to the idea of another little person around the house, and I'm smiling an awful lot these days.  

*Shadow*, is this a new season of _Escape_..., or is it a repeat of the series that premiered last December? I saw the first go-round - very interesting stuff, though after reading Simon Murray's account of Legion basic training, I think the show went pretty darn easy on those guys!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, it's new to me..... I'm not sure if it's a redux of that one or not, as I didn't see it back then. 

Glad to hear that everything is going so well though!!


----------



## Barak

Since we're not allowed to hijack the Ptolus thread anymore..

I just wanted you to know that just as I was somewhat more impetuous with Normand than I, myself, would have been before, his experience after the past incidents, I figure, would have changed the way he reacts to things, hence his latest actions.  Hopefully, the brass will recognize his change.


----------



## Bobitron

Marcel needs to stay healthy for when Normand limps back with a broken ankle. He's not chasing donkeys.


----------



## Barak

Yeah well, don't come whining at me when Normand gets all the glory for capturing the donkey that was transporting all the WMDs.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I just wanted you to know that just as I was somewhat more impetuous with Normand than I, myself, would have been before, his experience after the past incidents, I figure, would have changed the way he reacts to things, hence his latest actions.  Hopefully, the brass will recognize his change.



That really was a great plan, *Barak* - I was kinda looking forward to the no-ranks Handle Animal checks, I have to admit... 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Yeah well, don't come whining at me when Normand gets all the glory for capturing the donkey that was transporting all the WMDs.



Weapons of Mule Delivery?  

Yay, I got the thousandth post in the [METAGAME] thread! Woot!


----------



## The Shaman

*shibata*, I have a question about Raffaele - has he let on to anyone in the Legion that he speaks Arabic, or does he keep this aspect of his personal history under wraps?

If I remember correctly, languages spoken is one of the initial questions asked of _bleus_ - if he didn't declare it then, has he spoken it around anyone in the unit, either deliberately or accidentally?


----------



## The Shaman

Apparently *shibata*'s a bit busy at the moment, so I'll post around Raffaele this evening.

So, *Bobitron*, you're going to make an honest woman out of that young lady at last? Congratulations!   

Boy, a promotion, a house, getting married...now we start the countdown to the "I don't get to game as much as a I used to!" posts...


----------



## Bobitron

Hehe, I don't know about that. My face-to-face game is actually about to start up after a few months of bad scheduling and long-distance burnout!

My house is awesome. Very happy. I'm dreading talking to the landscaping guy on Friday, though...


----------



## The Shaman

Apparently we're not the only ones interested in gaming during the Algerian War: Algeria: A Counter Strike Minigame.


----------



## The Shaman

Happy Bastille Day, everyone!


----------



## Bobitron

Whee! Everyone have a croissant to show your solidarity with our French allies.  

Having a good time watching the Tour this year, Shaman?


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Having a good time watching the Tour this year, Shaman?



It's been a racing season of mixed feelings.

A huge doping scandal hit cycling this year, and literally the day before the Tour the top five riders in the race were pulled out of the competition - one of the five is not under investigation himself, but because so many of his teammates are, his team was dropped because they couldn't start the required number of riders.

Either these guys are guilty, in which case this is a good thing for the sport, or they're not, in which case a huge injustice has been done.

All that aside, the racing has been quite good so far.  Floyd Landis, former USPS _domestique_ for Lance Armstrong and now team leader for the Swiss team Phonak, currently holds the yellow jersey, which must be giving the poor French fits - "Another American leading _Le Tour_!?! _Zut alors!_" Some of the sprint stage finishes have been exciting, and the first two mountain stages showed who the five or six contenders are for yellow in Paris. 

Team Discovery Channel, which took over sponsorship after the USPS dropped the team in 2004, has had a rough tour so far, with only one day in yellow and no real GC contender for the overall win - however, they did earn a stage win today, so that's made up for some of the disappointment this year. And there's still another week-and-a-half to go, with the Alps looming next week. Monday is L'Alpe d'Huez, one of the all-time classic mountaintop finishes in cycling - good stuff!  

Now it's time for an espresso and a baguette - _au revoir_!


----------



## The Shaman

I've been holding off to give *shibata* a chance to check in, but until we hear otherwise, I'll go ahead and NPC Raffaele for the time being.

My own posting may be a bit sporadic the next few days - my folks are visiting from out of town to meet their grandson.


----------



## Bobitron

Go Floyd! Team America, f*@k yeah!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Go Floyd! Team America, f*@k yeah!



 

Wow...what a stage...what a race!

My folks are heading out tomorrow, so I should finally finish the post I started on Wednesday morning... :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Just so as you guys know, next week from Sunday to Thursday, I'll be at my yearly Wu Shu Camp, so I won't be on very much in those days. I will probably still be checking my email though, so you know, if Pyotr somehow dies or something, I'd like to know about it


----------



## The Shaman

Sounds fun, *Shadow*! Do you prefer wu shu pork or shrimp?

Oh, wait, that's mu shu...  

So, everyone, is it hot where you are, too?  :\ 

I had to start running after dark instead of during the day, which is throwing my body clock out of kilter. I ran at ten p.m. last night, and while the air temperature was cooler, the humidity was soaring which means that perspiring doesn't do much for cooling the ol' core. Ugh.

I know that our humidity out here on the Left Coast doesn't compare to the lands east of the Rockies, but by California standards it's been downright tropical the last couple of weeks - it's the kind of weather I'd expect in Cabo San Lucas this time of year.


----------



## Bobitron

It's amazing here today. Little puffs of clouds floating high in the sky, nice, warm sunshine, and tolerable humidity.


----------



## Barak

Not too hot at the moment, thankfully.  

I just realized today that while I had kept up with the actual game, I had stayed out of the OOC thread for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time now!  Sorry about that.   

BTW, I didn't post overly much about what Normand was doing post "moving the older dude" stage, because I didn't want to just assume he went along with the whole thing.


----------



## The Shaman

Well, it's finally starting to cool off a bit here. What's been so crazy is that we live five miles from the beach, but for weeks there has been no breeze at all other than during passing thunderstorms - that's exceedingly rare for us.

I'm going to e-mail *shibata* this evening - hopefully everything is okay, and he's just having some computer problems or such.

I received an inquiry yesterday from another interested player, *Watus*, about joining the game - *Widowmaker* also expressed an interest a month or so ago. Any thoughts on adding new players? I'm not ready to add anyone until our current adventure is done, so we're probably talking about a couple of months out at least. E-mail me your thoughts, or post them here if you prefer.


----------



## Bobitron

My thoughts are mostly consumed with the following idea: Landis is a poo-poo head!

Anyhow, more players, eh? I'm not against it, but I'm really pleased with our group as it stands, and the use of NPC's to fill out the cast of characters has been exceedingly well done, Mike. Kudos for continuing to run a great game.

So, sure, if everyone agrees. But I'm not burning to add more.  

I'm crazy busy at work right now and have a long eventful weekend ahead. Damn housewarming party! Who's idea was it to invite 50 people?

I'll be back in full stride on Monday. I hope to have time to update tomorrow evening.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm back... and sore as all hell as well as sweating more water than I drank. You'd think I lived in the tropics up here... but the camp was soooo worth it. 

I'm up in the air about new players. New character dynamics are fun to add in, but as Bobitron said, we have a pretty good group as it is. Maybe if Shibata has pulled out on us, we could consider another. We'll just have to see as time goes on. 

*goes off to see if Pyotr is still alive*


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry for the delay, guys - got slammed with work first thing Monday morning. I'll be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## The Shaman

Wow, what a brutal week! Yeech!  

Again, sorry for the delay. I haven't heard back from *shibata* yet, so we'll continue as is for the time being.

*Bobitron*: I'm withholding judgement until the B-test is in, and the experts have their say. This would be a serious blow to me if the allegations are true - Floyd is supposed to be "one of the Good Guys" in the _peloton_, and if it turns out that he doped, it would be a profound disappointment.

*Shadow*: Glad you had fun - did your kids participate, too, or was this just for you? What exactly did the camp entail?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Well, we had two groups up there, one for us (the instructors) and one for the kids. Basically we go there and for three days we cram four new WuShu forms into heads and bodies as taught by the Chinese National Team. Kind of like boot camp, but oddly more fun...


----------



## shibata

Gentlemen:

My apologies for the sudden disappearance.  With your kind indulgences I propose to return, now, to our game.

Cycling: This testosterone-thing makes little sense.  Artificial testosterone takes a long time to have any effect, so when Landis had the bad stage his taking a big dose would not benefit him in any way during the remainder of the race (except maybe psychologically).  It would make more sense if it were a positive test for EPOH (or some other substance which has an immediate positive boost).

Shadowbloodmoon: Have you ever been to the Capitol Classic Chinese martial arts exposition/tournament?


----------



## shibata

Shaman - when ENworld hiccuped I think it took with it the data on Barzini's demo kit, at least I can't find it.  Might you have that in backup?  I've got the info on US demo kit from mid 1950s if you don't.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Nope, never been to that. I'm not much for tournaments. That and I can't compete anymore anyway. I'm a coach now.


----------



## The Shaman

Sounds fun, *Shadow*, in a self-mortifying way. 


			
				shibata said:
			
		

> My apologies for the sudden disappearance.  With your kind indulgences I propose to return, now, to our game.



Welcome back - got your e-mail and glad to hear things are looking up again. 


			
				shibata said:
			
		

> Cycling: This testosterone-thing makes little sense.  Artificial testosterone takes a long time to have any effect, so when Landis had the bad stage his taking a big dose would not benefit him in any way during the remainder of the race (except maybe psychologically).  It would make more sense if it were a positive test for EPOH (or some other substance which has an immediate positive boost).



Exactly - this whole thing makes no sense at all. As I understand it if Floyd were taking testosterone to recover, he would've needed to be on a regimen for awhile, and none of his other tests (for his days in the yellow jersey prior to stage 17) were anomalous.

I'm at a loss to understand what's going on with this... 


			
				shibata said:
			
		

> Shaman - when ENworld hiccuped I think it took with it the data on Barzini's demo kit, at least I can't find it.  Might you have that in backup?  I've got the info on US demo kit from mid 1950s if you don't.



I think so - I'll check on Wednesday.

Post coming on Wednesday.


----------



## The Shaman

A hint - you may not have many opportunities to interact with Capt. Martini directly, so if you have questions for him, this might be a good time to strike up a conversation if you're so inclined...


----------



## Bobitron

Hmmm... I'll take a look.


----------



## The Shaman

*shibata*, here's what I wrote regarding Raffaele's demo kit:







> The _sergent_ studies the training certificates, then removes two canvas musette bags from a wooden footlocker. “Nine kilograms of C4,” he says, handing the first bag to the Algerian. “Sixteen blocks. I keep it secured when you’re not in the field. I also have det cord, TNT, Comp B, and thermite grenades if you need it.”
> 
> “Demolitions kit,” he continues, taking back the first bag and handing over the second. “That one you keep. Blasting caps, cap crimper, blasting machine, pliers, tape measure, wire spool, and shears. Take that chest there,” he says, pointing at a metal box then handing Raffaele a small key, presumably for the lock hanging open by its hasp from the front of the chest, “to store your gear in quarters.”



Has Raffaele indicated that he speaks Arabic, *shibata*, or has he kept that quiet?


----------



## The Shaman

BTW, a belated thank you, *Bobitron*:







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> ...the use of NPC's to fill out the cast of characters has been exceedingly well done...



That's good to hear. I'm afraid that I'm stepping on all your mojos with the dialog between the other members of Kat's section, but it's a pet peeve of mine when NPCs never have anything to say or do unless or until they are asked direct questions by the PCs.

My goal is to provide an environment of lively interaction, particularly as your characters are getting to know their _groupe_ mates and to reflect the existing relationships between the veterans as replacements (that is, your characters) are introduced into the unit - I'm trying for continuity and verisimilitude. If I am stifling your characters with too much NPC chatter, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## Barak

Geez, you get in trouble a couple times, and it's all everyone ever talks about.  Sheesh.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Geez, you get in trouble a couple times, and it's all everyone ever talks about.  Sheesh.



Normand's best hope is that someone else puts their foot in it, thereby offering a new target...


----------



## Barak

Bah..  Normand doesn't really care.  He thinks (truthfully or not, it's irrelevant) that he can pretty much take anybody in the unit one-on-one.  He'd never instigate such a fight, but the fact that he thinks he'd win said fight is enough to let him take any ribbing with good humor.  

And the fact that he wouldn't do anything different even with hindsight helps him tolerate the ribbing, too.  I really have come to like Normand, as a character, even if I was a bit worried that he'd be a tad under-powergamed.  He feels pretty "real" to me, and I think he's pulled his weight.  Ortu is beginning to get on his nerves, but I think that's Ortu's purpose.


----------



## Bobitron

I have a snaeking suspicion Ortu is going to come to blows with one of us soon enough. I just hope it is Normand and not Marcel!



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> BTW, a belated thank you, *Bobitron*:That's good to hear.



 Well deserved. You're welcome. Very glad to have you around, Mike.

Hey, off topic a bit, are you interested in more Spycraft v1 stuff? It's not really doing anything on my shelf.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I really have come to like Normand, as a character...



Me too. 


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Ortu is beginning to get on his nerves, but I think that's Ortu's purpose.






			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I have a sneaking suspicion Ortu is going to come to blows with one of us soon enough. I just hope it is Normand and not Marcel!



Perhaps someday you'll hear the story of how Silvio came to join the Legion... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hey, off topic a bit, are you interested in more Spycraft v1 stuff? It's not really doing anything on my shelf.



Hmmm...I'll e-mail you about that.

What do you think about v2? Have you played it with your ftf group?


----------



## Bobitron

The Shaman said:
			
		

> What do you think about v2? Have you played it with your ftf group?




I had a very positive impression of it from a) reviews, b) feedback here on EN World, and c) my own initial reading. 

Then I started to read it. I have a strong suspicion it might be over my head. There are certain concepts that seem really really cool in theory that I'm having wrapping my little brain around. I think what really needs to happen is a session with someone who has a good understanding of the rules and a head for teaching.

Spycraft v1 wasn't all that much different than D&D or d20M. There are some serious changes in v2 that really make it a different game entirely.


----------



## shibata

*SHAMAN:* 



			
				The Shaman said:
			
		

> BTW, a belated thank you, *Bobitron*:That's good to hear. I'm afraid that I'm stepping on all your mojos with the dialog between the other members of Kat's section, but it's a pet peeve of mine when NPCs never have anything to say or do unless or until they are asked direct questions by the PCs.
> 
> My goal is to provide an environment of lively interaction, particularly as your characters are getting to know their _groupe_ mates and to reflect the existing relationships between the veterans as replacements (that is, your characters) are introduced into the unit - I'm trying for continuity and verisimilitude. If I am stifling your characters with too much NPC chatter, please don't hesitate to let me know.




IMO: I like the NPC conversation; it is more life-like, it allows more "hooks" for PC-NPC interaction, and it allows the GM to "play."  NPC "chatter" is proper, good, and laudable.  It's hard work to write their story.  More kudos to you for your work/game.


----------



## Barak

Also, without the so-called chatter between NPCs, it would take an unrealistic amount of time for our PCs to get an idea of what makes the PCs tick, -and- it would only happen through direct interaction, which would force unnatural conflicts.


----------



## The Shaman

*_sigh_*

Sorry I haven't posted yet - my wife is preparing for the school year this week (and therefore dominating the computer), and we had a very busy weekend before that. I'll hopefully be back on track on Thursday.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Barak

'Tis alright, I'm leaving for Montreal tomorrow morning.  Will be there until late september 2nd..  While I will have net access there, I won't be doing much internetting..


----------



## Bobitron

Have a great time!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Have a great time!



Yes indeed, *Barak*! 

Okay, I will finally have some time to myself tomorrow afternoon.

I'm preparing to leave my job at the end of next month and start my own business, so I'm busy tying up a lot of projects all at once and meeting with potential clients so my time is a bit stretched at the moment. 

Thank you again for your patience.


----------



## Bobitron

That's awesome! Best of luck, Mike.


----------



## Barak

Obviously I'm back from the delicious land of smoked meat and poutine.  Thanks for the good wishes, it was a wonderful trip.

And Normand figures he tried long enough to make nice with Ortu, and is over the man's surlishness.


----------



## The Shaman

Uh-oh...







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> As the rather predictable man throws him a dark look, Normand then winks at him with a sneer on his face.



...am I getting too predictable?!?

 :\


----------



## Barak

Not you, Ortu.

It's perfectly fine to have a few predictable NPCs, as there is predictable people in the real world, too.  And since the rest of the cast is not as predictable as he is, it's all good, my good man.


----------



## Job

The Shaman said:
			
		

> What do you think about [Spycraft] v2? Have you played it with your ftf group?





			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I had a very positive impression of it from a) reviews, b) feedback here on EN World, and c) my own initial reading.
> 
> Then I started to read it. I have a strong suspicion it might be over my head. There are certain concepts that seem really really cool in theory that I'm having wrapping my little brain around. I think what really needs to happen is a session with someone who has a good understanding of the rules and a head for teaching.
> 
> Spycraft v1 wasn't all that much different than D&D or d20M. There are some serious changes in v2 that really make it a different game entirely.



Hello all!  Occasionally I peruse Shaman's excellent game and I saw this question and hope that you don't mind my commenting here.    

I'm using portions of Spycraft V2 for a PbP that I run elsewhere (merged with D20 Modern) and here's my own experiences.  

1)  There are some unique gameplay options in there that are great fun!  Interesting character concepts and feats, logical skill trees, a few D20 combat fixes (e.g. sprawled condition), quickly-generated NPC's, and Dramatic Conflict cards are my favorites.

2)  It's a difficult read.  Some concepts are not presented clearly and some sections of the book are not tied together well.  For example, my pet peeve is the Gear selection sections;  there's a critical table to understand how all of that section ties together, but it's buried amidst 15 other tables and poorly referenced elsewhere.

3)  Some concepts are nice in theory, but would be more cumbersome to implement than would be worth it, IMO.  For example the fluid initiative and gear selection rules.

I've heard that a prospective GM should watch a F2F game in action to truly understand the game flow.  My overall impression is that its a wonderful set of options for a D20M game and if I get a chance to play in a F2F game, I'll do it.

Job.


----------



## Bobitron

Hi Job! Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Barak

I'm never sure what to put in french, and what not to.  _Fils de pute_ = son of a whore, common french insult.


----------



## The Shaman

Guys, I'm getting slammed this week - I'm finishing up my letter to my successor (explaining how I do my job, basically) and working on two RFPs that are due at the end of the week (shamanic consulting, at your service!). I'll try to get a quick post in this evening, but don't expect anything significant until the end of the week

Thanks for your patience as I complete this transition.


----------



## shibata

Hey shaman, take your time and get done what you need to do.  I'll bet we'll wait for you!

By the way, have you done the right thing?  By that I mean, have you given up on practical capitalism and your own business is in the gaming industry?  Imagine being able to deduct the expenses of buying games and color printer cartridges and going to Origins and subscribing to MMORPGs from your taxes!  (Of course with a four figure income you wouldn't have many taxes to pay in the first place.)


----------



## Barak

I don't believe his business is in the gaming industry, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> By the way, have you done the right thing?  By that I mean, have you given up on practical capitalism and your own business is in the gaming industry?  Imagine being able to deduct the expenses of buying games and color printer cartridges and going to Origins and subscribing to MMORPGs from your taxes!  (Of course with a four figure income you wouldn't have many taxes to pay in the first place.)



 

Nah, nothing so exotic - parks and recreation planning. Unfortunately the pay scale is about the same... :\ 

I haven't tried writing professionally for gaming - I don't have many saleable ideas, for one, and I don't want gaming to become "work" instead of leisure, for another. This is supposed to be FUN, damnit!


----------



## The Shaman

I picked up my first new client today! I can avoid the breadlines for another month! Woo-hoo!  

Post coming tomorrow...


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Marcel stands slightly behind Normand, his eyes sweeping over the area as he slowly follows.[/COLOR]



"Asps! Very dangerous. You go first!" - Sallah


----------



## shibata

And similarly, the exchange between Sandahl Bergman and Arnold Schwarzenegger in _Conan the Barbarian_ outside the Temple of Set; something like:
"Do you know what dangers await within?"
"No."
"Good.  You go first."


----------



## Barak

Gah.  Once I get poisoned and die horribly, my new soldier will be a short nervous fella, very quick and with good aim.  

Oh wait!  I have a good Fort save!  YAY!


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Gah.  Once I get poisoned and die horribly, my new soldier will be a short nervous fella, very quick and with good aim.



I wouldn't worry too much - _Cerastes cerastes_ venom digests tissue and red blood cells, prevents coagulation of the blood, and causes the kidneys to fail.

Hey, wait a second...I would worry about that!







			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Oh wait!  I have a good Fort save!  YAY!



 

The snake beat Normand's initiative, by the way, but at least Marcel was able to Spot it and avoid surprise.


----------



## Bobitron

Urk! That didn't go well.

Nice to hear things are off to a good start, Shaman. You've got mouths to feed!


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Urk! That didn't go well.



You got lucky on the Spot check - I gave both characters a +4 circumstance bonus on Spot since they were warned the ground could be dicey, and that was still just enough. On Initiative however, the snake is +7 and I rolled well... 


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Nice to hear things are off to a good start, Shaman. You've got mouths to feed!



We banked most of my salary over the past year or so in anticipation of the lean months ahead, so we have some cushion, but yeah, it's nice to get off the ground on the first attempt.


----------



## Barak

With any luck, that snake will only get to attack once...

I'll wait until you post it's action before I do so, since what it does (and wether or not it succeeds) would change how Normand reacts.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> With any luck, that snake will only get to attack once...



You'll find out this evening...


----------



## The Shaman

Hey, *Barak*, that viper's a bit too small for a belt or a pair of boots, but how 'bout a nice snakeskin wallet?


----------



## Barak

*grin*

Then again, Normand was built to deal with melee opponents easily, so the fact that he overcame a snake shouldn't be a surprise.  But I'm glad he was able to do so with _style_.

Edit: And yes, snakeskin is valuable!  

I'm still worried that my backgroudn will come back to bite me in the butt, and money might help there, so..


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> Then again, Normand was built to deal with melee opponents easily, so the fact that he overcame a snake shouldn't be a surprise.  But I'm glad he was able to do so with _style_.



How perfectly French! _Avec la classe!_


			
				Barak said:
			
		

> I'm still worried that my backgroudn will come back to bite me in the butt, and money might help there, so..



 

Heh-heh-heh...

I'm getting over a nasty cold this weekend, but starting this week I'm officially underemployed, so I should have a chance to pick up the pace a bit at last.


----------



## Widowmaker

I just wanted to put my two cents in. I am having a great time reading the post. You guys have one of the best games on the board. 

I also finished reading Legionnaire. I have a whole new respect for these guys. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Bobitron

Thanks Widowmaker!


----------



## Barak

Thanks indeed, although I'm not always a meathead, despite what the evidence indicates.


----------



## The Shaman

I missed the e-mail notification with *shibata*'s post, or I'd've replied sooner. I need to get back in the habit of checking the forum each day.







			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I just wanted to put my two cents in. I am having a great time reading the post. You guys have one of the best games on the board.



Thanks very much, *Widowmaker*. 


			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I also finished reading Legionnaire. I have a whole new respect for these guys.



Murray's book is a classic in Legion lit.


----------



## Bobitron

If I resubscribe at this point, will email notifications work? I don't want to put the effort in to no avail.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> If I resubscribe at this point, will email notifications work? I don't want to put the effort in to no avail.



They've been working for me - I think I may have accidentally deleted one or two by mistake. :\ 

I don't visit the forums on this site very much any more, so I've been relying on e-mail notifications - I am trying to cruise through the PbP boards every day or so again, just to be on the safe side.

Please excuse the *BlackGlobeGenerator* post! That's my "Citizens of the Imperium" handle, and I created an ENWorld sock puppet so I can post my _Traveller_ story hour.

If we don't hear from *shibata* by tomorrow night, I'll NPC Raffaele.


----------



## Barak

Well, I know for a fact there's nothing to be found where I'm searching, since I rolled a 20 on my search check.


----------



## shibata

Happy Friday the 13th; October, no less.

Here is a link to a site with some Algerian history from the leftist view of things.  NB: This link is reported as a communist-aligned site; the NSA is watching if it makes any difference to you or your job. http://www.marxists.org/history/algeria

Also of marginal relationship to our game topic: Gillo Pontecorvo, WWII resistance fighter and later director of "The Battle of Algiers", died yesterday at age 86.


----------



## The Shaman

shibata said:
			
		

> Happy Friday the 13th; October, no less.



This morning I tripped over a black cat while walking under a ladder and dropped the mirror I was carrying, which of course shattered into a million pieces - oh yeah, it's looking like a good day today. 


			
				shibata said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a site with some Algerian history from the leftist view of things.  NB: This link is reported as a communist-aligned site; the NSA is watching if it makes any difference to you or your job. http://www.marxists.org/history/algeria



The NSA can [_comments deleted by U.S. Gov't - nothing to see here, move along citizen_].







			
				shibata said:
			
		

> Also of marginal relationship to our game topic: Gillo Pontecorvo, WWII resistance fighter and later director of "The Battle of Algiers", died yesterday at age 86.



I hadn't seen this reported - thanks for sharing the information, *shibata*.


----------



## The Shaman

I may have been a bit too glib about the whole Friday the Thirteenth thing.

Friday afternoon. The phone rings. My wife. In tears. Sprained her ankle coming down a flight of stairs at work. Off to the emergency room.

She's been stuck on the couch with her foot up all weekend, and tomorrow we visit the doctor again to find out how long she'll be on crutches, or if she's going to need a cast instead.

 :\


----------



## Bobitron

Busy weekend! Post coming soon.

Interestingly enough, I watched Battle of Algiers just last night. A very good film! I thought it was shot very well, both in terms of the direction and the technical aspects considering the time.

I think the claims of neutrality by most critics regarding the film are a bit off, though. While it was perhaps more neutral than most movies on a similar topic matter, the French were pretty vilified, in my opinion.

Sorry to hear about the injury, Shaman. I hope she is feeling better soon. :\


----------



## Barak

Doh!  In some cases, a sprained ankle can be worse than a broken bone.  Kiss your wife better, Shaman!  It won't _really_ help, but it's still worth it.

A lot of things are too harsh on the french, if you ask me.  It puts me in a weird as heck position.  As a french-canadian, we make fun of the french as a matter of course.  Yet, when it comes from anybody else (french, french-canadians, people from belgium, and a few other excepted) I find myself on the defensive.  It's really weird.


----------



## The Shaman

My wife says thanks. She's able to hobble around a bit on one crutch now, but she's still a few days from normal ambulation.

And having broken bones, sprained ligaments, and strained tendons more times than a body ever should, I agree that a good clean break hurts less.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think the claims of neutrality by most critics regarding the film are a bit off, though. While it was perhaps more neutral than most movies on a similar topic matter, the French were pretty vilified, in my opinion.



While Pontecorvo was dilligent to show the graphic violence perpetrated by both sides (how extras didn't get killed by some of those explosions still astounds me), the movie definitely portrays the FLN with a tragic nobility and tars the _colons_ with a callous savagery. Only the Gen. Mathieu/Massu character really gets an even-handed treatment. 

I'm still waiting for Bertrand Tavernier to make a movie about the war. He made a documentary, _The Undeclared War_, in 1992, which unfortunately I have yet to find in a region 1 DVD, but I'd really like to see Tavernier give the subject the full treatment that he did the Resistance in _Laissez-passez_ or WWI in _Capitaine Conan_.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> "Beats me.  My best guess would be that some pack animal got tied there for a bit, and the bullet slipped from a bag or something, while the animal chewed on the branch.  Probably while fells unloaded some stuff to hide somewhere or something.  But.. that's just a wild guess."



 

(Too easy this time?)


----------



## Barak

I wouldn't say that, I'd say I'm becoming smarter!

Seriously, sometimes things just click, and sometimes they don't..  The mystery can be the same difficulty, and one will be figured out in seconds, while the other will leave players running around like chickens with their heads cut-off.

Trust me, I know how frustrating that phenomenon can be for a GM.


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that, I'd say I'm becoming smarter!



D'oh! I didn't mean to imply otherwise...  

I'll have a post up after we hear from *shibata* and *Bobitron*.

Anyone doing anything fun for All Hallows Eve? We'll be trick-or-treating with the kids - my daughter is going as a princess, and my son will be dressed as a frog.


----------



## Barak

As usual, I'll be walking the trick-or-treatin' route with my lil one (dressed as an egyptian princess of some sort, almost relevant to the game!) while my wife sits on the porch and hands out candy.  How do wives trick husbands like that?  Oh well, I get an excuse to wear my afro wig + pimp hat, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Bobitron

We are both working until dark, so we just left a big bowl of candy on the porch.

Are we waiting on me? I was waiting for Search results. I'll check the IC thread. 

Still no email notifications. :\

Edit: Popped up a little post, I want to Take 20 on the Search if possible.


----------



## Barak

I think Shaman wants to see if you'll agree with my suggestion so he can spring a whole nest of vipers on you for the few minutes I leave you by your lonesome!


----------



## Bobitron

Damn.

Well, Marcel doesn't get bit by snakes, only Normand does. I'm sure he's safe.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I was waiting for Search results. I'll check the IC thread.



Sorry, Bob - I wasn't sure if that was your action or not.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Still no email notifications. :\



I've noticed that ENWorld e-mail gets bumped to my junk folder sometimes - could your filtering software be the problem?







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: Popped up a little post, I want to Take 20 on the Search if possible.



Done.

I have a proposal to finish today and a meeting with a client tomorrow, so look for me to update the game thread Thursday night.


----------



## Bobitron

Nope, I just don't get them. At all!

No biggie, I suppose. I don't have time anymore to keep up with stuff as soon as it happens. I'll probably whip up a new signature containing links to make it easier, though.


----------



## The Shaman

Okay, I hope that didn't come off as a total, "Behold my NPC of _über_ness!" moment there.  :\


----------



## Barak

I guess it could come off like that, but you know, realistically, in an army setting, that needs to happen, or it's quite unrealistic.  What, the newbie soldiers come up with all the ideas/figure everything out while the officers stand around, amazed at our cleverness?


----------



## The Shaman

Barak said:
			
		

> I guess it could come off like that, but you know, realistically, in an army setting, that needs to happen, or it's quite unrealistic.  What, the newbie soldiers come up with all the ideas/figure everything out while the officers stand around, amazed at our cleverness?



That was my reasoning as well: Capt. Martini has been a soldier for twenty-one years at the time of our game, and has spent the last ten years in counter-insurgency ops, so I figure he should know a thing or two.

The clue in the grave wasn't critical to the encounter - you already found the "trail of bread crumbs"  - but I do want to convey your commander's competence. There's a reason the legionnaires of Third Company have such faith in their captain.


----------



## Bobitron

Perfectly fine with me, Shaman! I've said it before and I'll say it again; the way you run NPC's in this game is a shining example.

On a sad note, Widowmaker, a ENWorlder and fan of our game, passed away in an automobile accident. My interactions with him on the boards and by email really showed him to be a great guy. There is a thread regarding his death here if you would like to stop by.


----------



## The Shaman

Bobitron said:
			
		

> On a sad note, Widowmaker, a ENWorlder and fan of our game, passed away in an automobile accident. My interactions with him on the boards and by email really showed him to be a great guy. There is a thread regarding his death here if you would like to stop by.



Thanks for the notice, Bob - that's a terrible shame.

I'm too wiped out to post tonight, so look for something on Thursday. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Bobitron

We miss you Shaman! I hope all is well.


----------



## The Shaman

Sorry, guys, I've been knocked on my ass the last couple of weeks. I'll try to post something this week, but more likely I'll get back to the game after the holiday weekend.

If you don't hear from me sooner, have a great turkey day.


----------



## Bobitron

No problem Mike. Just making sure you're doing okay. I hope whatever the pressures are lighten up for you.

Have a great holiday everyone! Even you, Barak. I'm still considering you a Canadian despite your comments otherwise.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Hey guys, I just wanted to quickly let you know that my wireless network has been having problems lately, so my access time may still be limited until I can get it fixed. I'll try to keep up as best I can.


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> No problem Mike. Just making sure you're doing okay. I hope whatever the pressures are lighten up for you.
> 
> Have a great holiday everyone! Even you, Barak. I'm still considering you a Canadian despite your comments otherwise.




Well I still am one, I just live in the states is all.


----------



## The Shaman

"There's a light..." - Brad and Janet

I should see my way clear of this tunnel in the next day or so - thanks for your patience, all.


----------



## shibata

Is everybody okay out there at our ethereal gaming table?


----------



## Bobitron

I'm doing well! A bit busy with the build-up to the holidays, but nothing too crazy.


----------



## Barak

My monitor caught fire last thursday, but I got a new one on sunday, so I'm all good.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> My monitor caught fire last thursday, but I got a new one on sunday, so I'm all good.




Whhaaaaaat? That's crazy.


----------



## Barak

Well...  Honestly I didn't see any fire.  But my wife saw smoke coming out the back of it, and where there's smoke, there's fire, right?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

I'm still out here too. Been away from ENWorld for a few days though, work craziness and all that this weekend.


----------



## Bobitron

Barak said:
			
		

> Well...  Honestly I didn't see any fire.  But my wife saw smoke coming out the back of it, and where there's smoke, there's fire, right?




Ahhhhh! Big difference to those of us in the consumer electronics industry. 'Letting the magic smoke out of the box' is a different phenomenon entirely.


----------



## Barak

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh! Big difference to those of us in the consumer electronics industry. 'Letting the magic smoke out of the box' is a different phenomenon entirely.




Yeah, I know..  But it doesn't sound as dramatic.


----------



## The Shaman

Gentlemen...

Thanks for your patience. My wife's health has taken a turn, and the past few weeks have been challenging, basically going from one doctor's appointment to another day after day. Most nights I'm simply too exhausted to think.

I do think about you all and our game, and I appreciate you all hanging in as long as you have despite the difficulties. I'm not pulling the plug, but my earlier cheery assessment was a bit premature. I don't know when I will be able to resume regular posting, but I will do my best to post once a week until things level out again.

Thanks to you all, and a very Happy Holidays.


----------



## Barak

Gah.  Dude, the hell with the game.  When (not if, but when) your wife's health is A-OK, I'll give ya a hard time for being a slow-to update GM.  For the moment, just know that I'll think (and pray, if that's your cup o' tea) for you and yours, especially during the holidays.  Dayum dude, Normand lived 50 years ago, he can wait a couple months, and so can I.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon

Family comes first, Shammy. Take care of your wife and our thoughts go with you. We'll be here when you return. Until then, enjoy your holidays and best wishes for brighter days.


----------



## Bobitron

Best wishes to you and your family, Shaman. We'll be here whenever you can spare the time.

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Bobitron

Miss you guys!


----------



## shibata

I hope everyone is doing well.  Happy Thanksgiving, fellow Legionnaires!


----------



## Bobitron

To you as well, shibata.


----------



## Bobitron

Four years ago, I joined the best damn PbP game I've ever played in to date. It's a shame we weren't able to see this one through to the end, but I'm really pleased with the work we put into this excellent story.

I went back and read a bunch of IC stuff recently. It was a fun review.

Miss you guys! I hope all it well. 

-Bob


----------



## shibata

I share your sentiments, Bob.  I've checked in from time to time to see if there was any new activity.

I hope everyone is doing well.

_Vive la Legion!_


----------



## Bobitron

Time for my annual IC review of Wing & Sword! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------

